# dunk 420 vert build up!



## dunk420

well well!!! this my 3rd 64 build and my 1st vert ever period!!! i really dont want to call it a project cuz the motha fuker is solid as fuk!!! BUT!! it ant the way i want it!!! not even close!!!! just got her 3 days ago and these are the 1st pix i have taken!!! didnt even wash her from the half way thru usa trip!!!!! got a TRUE ol lady find!!!i am 3rd owner and it has been riduculisly taken care of!!! sold my 64 ss that i turned from a $6800 car to sell for 13k plus $800 shipping!! not giving numbers on this one cuz i got to good a deal on it and if i ever do sell it the haters will be like "isnt this the same car u bought for %%%%%!!!!" so here it is!!!! was suposed to drop the frame off 2 day but rain has stopped that! i got a canadian ht frame that i planned to build and put under my 64ss hartop but since that 1 gone i just bought some vert body brackets from homboy candy chromegxr and now with a wrap mold chrome undies and wish bone it will show under my vert!!! bitch drives beta than she looks!!!! power steering like butta!!! allinment good!!! og radio still comes on!! she even gave me all the parts she took off to put some chrome under the hood!!! valve covers timing chain cover breather and og jack!!! and gave me some extra fabric to play with!!will post as much as i can!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13905794
> *well well!!! this my 3rd 64 build and my 1st vert ever period!!! i really dont want to call it a project cuz the motha fuker is solid as fuk!!! BUT!!  it ant the way i want it!!! not even close!!!! just got her 3 days ago and these are the 1st pix i have taken!!! didnt even wash her from the half way thru usa trip!!!!!  got a TRUE ol lady find!!!i am 3rd owner and it has been riduculisly taken care of!!! sold my 64 ss that i turned from a $6800 car to sell for 13k plus $800 shipping!! not giving numbers on this one cuz i got to good a deal on it and if i ever do sell it the haters will be like  "isnt this the same car u bought for %%%%%!!!!" so here it is!!!! was suposed to drop the frame off 2 day but rain has stopped that! i got a canadian ht frame that i planned to build and put under my 64ss hartop but since that 1 gone i just bought some vert brackets from homboy candy chromegxr and now with a wrap mold chrome undies and wish bone it will show under my vert!!! bitch drives beta than she looks!!!! power steering like butta!!! allinment good!!! og radio still comes on!! she even gave me all the parts she took off to put some chrome under the hood!!! valve covers timing chain cover breather and og jack!!! and gave me some extra fabric to play with!!will post as much as i can!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





*FUCK YEA HOMIE, THATS A BAD ASS RIDE. *


----------



## dunk420

some goodies waiting for the frame!!!!








































cant decide to go with these 13s








r these 14s??? when the pockt book alows will be getting some deez r zees but one of these will have to do for now!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O

the car looks super clean already .....  

i love that factory blue color.


----------



## caddyking

do 13z homie


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@May 16 2009, 01:58 PM~13906005
> *do 13z homie
> *


BUT TO ME THE 14S I GOT LOOK BETA!!! AND I GOT A NEW SET OF STICKERED 175 75'S!!! BUT I NO 13S FIT BETA!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMN!!!!!!! THAT BITCH LOOKS CLEAN!!! GOOD BUY!!! CAN WAIT TO BRING MINE OUT!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 01:02 PM~13906028
> *BUT TO ME THE 14S I GOT LOOK BETA!!! AND I GOT A NEW SET OF STICKERED 175 75'S!!! BUT I NO 13S FIT BETA!!!
> *


i dont remember any rules saying you cant have more then one set of shoes?  id roll em both, switch up your style every now and then :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

but hot dam that mofo is super clean, idk if i would cut into it???


----------



## cheydogge

uffin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13906867
> *i dont remember any rules saying you cant have more then one set of shoes?    id roll em both, switch up your style every now and then  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 16 2009, 04:23 PM~13906881
> *but hot dam that mofo is super clean, idk if i would cut into it???
> *


IM KEEPING THE OG FRAME SO WEN I GET DONE PLAYING I CAN GO BAK OG AND THEN I HAVE A FULL STRAPED FRAME 2 SALE :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 04:48 PM~13907274
> *IM KEEPING THE OG FRAME SO WEN I GET DONE PLAYING I CAN GO BAK OG AND THEN I HAVE A FULL STRAPED FRAME 2 SALE :biggrin:
> *


*gonna be heading your way in about a hour or so just me and my brother!! ill give u call when we goin out there  *


----------



## dunk420

the extras that "the coolest old lady ever :biggrin: " gave me wit the deal!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 16 2009, 05:50 PM~13907284
> *gonna be heading your way in about a hour or so just me and my brother!! ill give u call when we goin out there
> *


coo coo!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 04:54 PM~13907310
> *coo coo!!
> *


i was lookin for yo topic under project rides and couldnt find it!! 

but pm your number again


----------



## El Peak 64

Nice buy. Ur one lucky $%@#!&* :biggrin: Keep us posted


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@May 16 2009, 10:36 PM~13909146
> *Nice buy. Ur one lucky $%@#!&* :biggrin:  Keep us posted
> *


thanks bro!! i will!


----------



## bubbajordon

BAD ASS RIDE HOMEBOY !


----------



## bubbajordon

WHO'S DOIN THE FRAME ?


----------



## dunk420

THANKS BRO!! THIS BUILD IS THE ONE THAT FUNDED THA VERT!!!!! NOW I HEAR SHE SOLD OFF A CAR LOT FOR 17K IN PHX AZ!!! :biggrin: 
















WEN I GOT HER!!!!
DID ALOT OF WERK UNDER THE HOOD!!
















WEN I GOT CAR IT HAD A B&M GAY ASS SHIFTER NO OG CONSOLED!! G BODY STEERING COLLUM AND AND ELECTRICAL NIGHT MARE!!!








WEN I SOLD HER OG SS COLLUM OG SS CONSOLE AND OG SS FLOOR SHIFTER AND I TOOK THAT UGLY ASS WHITE VINEL DASH PAD OUT AND SPRAYED THE DASH IN MY GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@May 17 2009, 10:29 AM~13911436
> *WHO'S DOIN THE FRAME ?
> *


NOT 100 ON THAT YET!!! HAD A GOOD GUY "NOT TELLN WHO" LINED UP BUT LAST MIN TOLD ME HE REAL BZY NOW!!! CALD ALL SHOPS AND THEY WANA RAP ME FOR $2500 TO $3500 JUST TO WRAP AND MOLD!! I SAY FUK THAT I CAN DO BETA!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 04:48 PM~13907274
> *IM KEEPING THE OG FRAME SO WEN I GET DONE PLAYING I CAN GO BAK OG AND THEN I HAVE A FULL STRAPED FRAME 2 SALE :biggrin:
> *


good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 11:22 AM~13905794
> *well well!!! this my 3rd 64 build and my 1st vert ever period!!! i really dont want to call it a project cuz the motha fuker is solid as fuk!!! BUT!!  it ant the way i want it!!! not even close!!!! just got her 3 days ago and these are the 1st pix i have taken!!! didnt even wash her from the half way thru usa trip!!!!!  got a TRUE ol lady find!!!i am 3rd owner and it has been riduculisly taken care of!!! sold my 64 ss that i turned from a $6800 car to sell for 13k plus $800 shipping!! not giving numbers on this one cuz i got to good a deal on it and if i ever do sell it the haters will be like  "isnt this the same car u bought for %%%%%!!!!" so here it is!!!! was suposed to drop the frame off 2 day but rain has stopped that! i got a canadian ht frame that i planned to build and put under my 64ss hartop but since that 1 gone i just bought some vert body  brackets from homboy candy chromegxr and now with a wrap mold chrome undies and wish bone it will show under my vert!!! bitch drives beta than she looks!!!! power steering like butta!!! allinment good!!! og radio still comes on!! she even gave me all the parts she took off to put some chrome under the hood!!! valve covers timing chain cover breather and og jack!!! and gave me some extra fabric to play with!!will post as much as i can!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS JUST FUCKIN GAY!!! WHY WORRY ABOUT OTHER MUTHA FUCKERS FOR? THE NAME OF THE GAME IS TO MAKE MONEY, ITS NOT YOUR FAULT YOU CAME UP.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 17 2009, 01:21 PM~13912358
> *THATS JUST FUCKIN GAY!!! WHY WORRY ABOUT OTHER MUTHA FUCKERS FOR? THE NAME OF THE GAME IS TO MAKE MONEY, ITS NOT YOUR FAULT YOU CAME UP.
> *


so true but 1 hater can ruin a hole topic with his bull shit!!! :dunno:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 10:47 AM~13911549
> *NOT 100 ON THAT YET!!! HAD A GOOD GUY "NOT TELLN WHO" LINED UP BUT LAST MIN TOLD ME HE REAL BZY NOW!!! CALD ALL SHOPS AND THEY WANA RAP ME FOR $2500 TO $3500 JUST TO WRAP AND MOLD!! I SAY FUK THAT I CAN DO BETA!!!
> *


any body got sum peps doing frame wraps??? non of the shops but some body else???? dont wana pay high shop prices!!!r no ware a frame wraped is??? :dunno:


----------



## Grimaldo

Liked your old 64 but im in love with the new one :thumbsup:


----------



## grande64

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@May 17 2009, 09:14 PM~13915405
> *Liked your old 64 but im in love with the new one  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO!!! STILL HAD A LONG WAY TO GO WITH THE HARD TOP!! BUT RITE PRICE CAME AND SHE HAD TO GO!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by grande64_@May 18 2009, 01:33 AM~13917624
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!


----------



## cheydogge

Any mo pics?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@May 18 2009, 11:16 AM~13920054
> *Any mo pics?
> *


HAVENT DONE N E THING YET!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 18 2009, 02:03 PM~13921801
> *HAVENT DONE N E THING YET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look like 5.60s


----------



## Jose 420

:0 very nice find dunk  will keep my eye on this 1 fosho


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Looks like a good find


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 18 2009, 02:22 PM~13922003
> *Those look like 5.60s
> *



5 20S!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

n e body no ware all the x frame build topics r??? got the x frame in progress 1 but there are several!!!! any body got sum links!!!! need sum pointers and visual aid!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

cool ride 64 ragtop in the dfw area keep us posted dunk 420! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 19 2009, 10:25 AM~13932849
> *cool ride 64 ragtop in the dfw area keep us posted dunk 420! :biggrin:
> *


allready!!! im a solo rider 2 bro!!! im thinkn bout geting a plaque and put



so low car builders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

good trade - htp for rag - :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 20 2009, 08:26 AM~13944787
> *good trade - htp for rag -  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEA COMING UP N DA 64 WOLRD!!!! :biggrin: WAIT TILL IM DONE!!! FRAME IS AT SHOP AS WE SPEAK!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13946440
> *YEA COMING UP N DA 64 WOLRD!!!! :biggrin:  WAIT TILL IM DONE!!! FRAME IS AT SHOP AS WE SPEAK!!
> *


not too many sixty-four rags in the dfw low-riding, i think jay from kingz c.c. is coming out this year with a sixty-four ss custom...


----------



## dunk420

IM GONA ROLL MY SHIT STOCK THIS SUMMER AND WINTER TIME THE FRAME WILL BE DONE AND I SWITCH THE BODY OVER AND SPRAY THE BELLY!!! SUMMER 2010 THE RAG HAS FULL STRAPPED FRAME AND FULL CHROME UNDIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Ride Homie... Cant Wait To See It Around...


----------



## fleetwood_talisman

cant wait to see your build good luck homie


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2009, 11:12 AM~13957662
> *  Nice Ride Homie... Cant Wait To See It Around...
> *


UL SEE IT SOON STOCK!!! JUICED N 10 :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 01:22 PM~13905794
> *well well!!! this my 3rd 64 build and my 1st vert ever period!!! i really dont want to call it a project cuz the motha fuker is solid as fuk!!! BUT!!  it ant the way i want it!!! not even close!!!! just got her 3 days ago and these are the 1st pix i have taken!!! didnt even wash her from the half way thru usa trip!!!!!  got a TRUE ol lady find!!!i am 3rd owner and it has been riduculisly taken care of!!! sold my 64 ss that i turned from a $6800 car to sell for 13k plus $800 shipping!! not giving numbers on this one cuz i got to good a deal on it and if i ever do sell it the haters will be like  "isnt this the same car u bought for %%%%%!!!!" so here it is!!!! was suposed to drop the frame off 2 day but rain has stopped that! i got a canadian ht frame that i planned to build and put under my 64ss hartop but since that 1 gone i just bought some vert body  brackets from homboy candy chromegxr and now with a wrap mold chrome undies and wish bone it will show under my vert!!! bitch drives beta than she looks!!!! power steering like butta!!! allinment good!!! og radio still comes on!! she even gave me all the parts she took off to put some chrome under the hood!!! valve covers timing chain cover breather and og jack!!! and gave me some extra fabric to play with!!will post as much as i can!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 08:48 AM~13967966
> *:biggrin:
> *


I like it! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 22 2009, 07:01 AM~13967281
> *UL SEE IT SOON STOCK!!! JUICED N 10 :biggrin:
> *


At Majestix pic nic?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 22 2009, 01:01 PM~13970690
> *At Majestix pic nic?
> *


suposed to rain!!!!! and if it not i got plans to go to lake all day sunday!!! i do wana go cruz sat doe!!! lookt in fort wort cruz but nutn solid yet!!! i wana roll! havent got tags r insp yet but fuk it if im in a big lo lo line :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13905794
> *well well!!! this my 3rd 64 build and my 1st vert ever period!!! i really dont want to call it a project cuz the motha fuker is solid as fuk!!! BUT!!  it ant the way i want it!!! not even close!!!! just got her 3 days ago and these are the 1st pix i have taken!!! didnt even wash her from the half way thru usa trip!!!!!  got a TRUE ol lady find!!!i am 3rd owner and it has been riduculisly taken care of!!! sold my 64 ss that i turned from a $6800 car to sell for 13k plus $800 shipping!! not giving numbers on this one cuz i got to good a deal on it and if i ever do sell it the haters will be like  "isnt this the same car u bought for %%%%%!!!!" so here it is!!!! was suposed to drop the frame off 2 day but rain has stopped that! i got a canadian ht frame that i planned to build and put under my 64ss hartop but since that 1 gone i just bought some vert body  brackets from homboy candy chromegxr and now with a wrap mold chrome undies and wish bone it will show under my vert!!! bitch drives beta than she looks!!!! power steering like butta!!! allinment good!!! og radio still comes on!! she even gave me all the parts she took off to put some chrome under the hood!!! valve covers timing chain cover breather and og jack!!! and gave me some extra fabric to play with!!will post as much as i can!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice buy bro!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

nice drop, where did you find it?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 02:22 PM~13905794
> *well well!!! this my 3rd 64 build and my 1st vert ever period!!! i really dont want to call it a project cuz the motha fuker is solid as fuk!!! BUT!!  it ant the way i want it!!! not even close!!!! just got her 3 days ago and these are the 1st pix i have taken!!! didnt even wash her from the half way thru usa trip!!!!!  got a TRUE ol lady find!!!i am 3rd owner and it has been riduculisly taken care of!!! sold my 64 ss that i turned from a $6800 car to sell for 13k plus $800 shipping!! not giving numbers on this one cuz i got to good a deal on it and if i ever do sell it the haters will be like  "isnt this the same car u bought for %%%%%!!!!" so here it is!!!! was suposed to drop the frame off 2 day but rain has stopped that! i got a canadian ht frame that i planned to build and put under my 64ss hartop but since that 1 gone i just bought some vert body  brackets from homboy candy chromegxr and now with a wrap mold chrome undies and wish bone it will show under my vert!!! bitch drives beta than she looks!!!! power steering like butta!!! allinment good!!! og radio still comes on!! she even gave me all the parts she took off to put some chrome under the hood!!! valve covers timing chain cover breather and og jack!!! and gave me some extra fabric to play with!!will post as much as i can!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie the bitch is clean....when I went to check it out it was too late the old lady already was waiting for the check to clear....you got a great deal homie...easy flip if you trying to make some money!

good luck!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 10:47 AM~13911549
> *NOT 100 ON THAT YET!!! HAD A GOOD GUY "NOT TELLN WHO" LINED UP BUT LAST MIN TOLD ME HE REAL BZY NOW!!! CALD ALL SHOPS AND THEY WANA RAP ME FOR $2500 TO $3500 JUST TO WRAP AND MOLD!! I SAY FUK THAT I CAN DO BETA!!!
> *


just have it wrapped and then mold it yourself. The molding is where they getcha cuz it takes a while.


----------



## dunk420

PUT ALOT OF WERK N 2 DA 46 CHEVY TRUCK OVER THE WEEKEND!! MAY START BUILD TOPIC ON IT BUT IT A TRUCK!!


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## dunk420

the start of the frame!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 28 2009, 10:11 AM~14024637
> *the start of the frame!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Movin quick!


----------



## dunk420

any body no ware to get coustom vert top boots??? also want a blue top!!! n e body no ware to get these already made so i ant got to have 1 coustom made??? :dunno:


----------



## Austin Ace

I think there called stay fast tops?


----------



## DALLAS-G

bad ass vert bro


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 29 2009, 02:32 PM~14038413
> *bad ass vert bro
> *


thanks main!!! still got a long way 2 go but i finaly found time 2 pull her out and wash and wax her after the long ride home!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 29 2009, 08:00 AM~14034872
> *I think there called stay fast tops?
> *


 :yes: 
the rag is lookin real clean homie, can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## 80 Eldog

Lookin good Chris that bitch is clean


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## dunk420

takn her on her 1st cruz!!! wish me luck!!!~!


----------



## cheydogge

Damn dog that bitch is clean!


----------



## dunk420

thanks bro!!! the frame is coming along good! notice how my boy adem is ancoring in 8 different spots rite to the shop floor!!!! thats mah dawg!!!


----------



## BigVics58

lookn bro. how did she run on tha cruise?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14185480
> *         lookn bro. how did she run on tha cruise?
> *


she did ok!!! didnt leave me stuck n e ware but did notice that the water pump has a small crack and she got a lil warm 1 time but cruzed for 3 hours and only had to put water n 1 time!!! i am rebuilding the og moter soon just want to roll her for a min b 4 i tear her down!!!! i got another old water pump layn round and will put it on for now! wen i build the moter it going just like my last build full chrome!! :biggrin:


----------



## slammin64

clean vert homie !


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## dunk420

PUT IN SUM WERK ON THA VERT!!! ME AND MY BOYS REMOVED THE FRONT FENDER ANTENA AND FIBERGLASSED IN THE SMALL HOLE AND I GOT SUM BRAND NEW DUAL ANTANAS AND PUT THOSE BAD BOYS ON!!!

THEN I NOTICED THAT SHE ONLY HAD 1 REAR VIEW MIRROR AND IT HAD PITS SO I BOUGHT A NEW SET OF BOW TIE CHROME MIRRORS AND PUT THEM ON!!!

ALSO I SAW SOME EYE BROWS FOR SALE AND I HADNT SEEN THESE AROUND SO I PUT THEM ON TO SHINE UP THE FRONT A LIL TILL I CAN AFFORD TO RECHROME EVERYTHING!!!! 

PUT A BRAND SPANKN NEW WATER PUMP ON TO!!! SHE RUNS LIKE A CHAMP NOW!!THIS ONE IS TEMPARY THO CUZ WHEN MY FRAME IS DONE (BOUT 3 WEEKS) THE MOTER COMES OUT AND GETS REBUILT FULL SHOW AND THE BELLY GETS CLEANED UP AND SPRAYED!!!! THE FLOORS ARE REDONE ALLREADY SO IT WONT BE THAT BAD!!!!

I WILL KEEP YALL POSTED!! :biggrin:


----------



## Grimaldo

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 24 2009, 08:29 AM~14281671
> *PUT IN SUM WERK ON THA VERT!!! ME AND MY BOYS REMOVED THE FRONT FENDER ANTENA AND FIBERGLASSED IN THE SMALL HOLE AND I GOT SUM BRAND NEW DUAL ANTANAS AND PUT THOSE BAD BOYS ON!!!
> 
> THEN I NOTICED THAT SHE ONLY HAD 1 REAR VIEW MIRROR AND IT HAD PITS SO I BOUGHT A NEW SET OF BOW TIE CHROME MIRRORS AND PUT THEM ON!!!
> 
> ALSO I SAW SOME EYE BROWS FOR SALE AND I HADNT SEEN THESE AROUND SO I PUT THEM ON TO SHINE UP THE FRONT A LIL TILL I CAN AFFORD TO RECHROME EVERYTHING!!!!
> 
> PUT A BRAND SPANKN NEW WATER PUMP ON TO!!! THIS ONE IDS TEMPARY THO CUZ WHEN MY FRAME IS DONE  (BOUT 3 WEEKS) THE MOTER COMES OUT AND GETS REBUILT FULL SHOW AND THE BELLY GETS CLEANED UP AND SPRAYED!!!! THE FLOORS ARE REDONE ALLREADY SO IT WONT BE THAT BAD!!!!
> 
> I WILL KEEP YALL POSTED!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you weld plate under that fiber glass?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 24 2009, 10:46 AM~14282662
> *Did you weld plate under that fiber glass?
> *


I WILL WHEN I TAKE THE FRONT CLIP OFF TO DO THA BELLY AND SWAP FRAMES BUT FOR NOW I DONT WANT WATER GETING DOWN THERE SO I GLASSED IT AND WILL SAND AND PRIME THAT SPOT!!! ALSO HAVE TO PULL THE BOOT BUTON TRIM OFF AND DEAL WITH A LIL SURFACE RUST UNDER IT B 4 IT GETS N E WORSE!!! BY THE TIME IM READY FOR PAINT I HAVE 3 OR 4 AREAS THAT WILL NEED ATTENSION!!! SO AS TIME GOES ON U WILL SEE ALOT MORE PACHES OF PRIMER!!! THAT ISNT BAD!!!! THAT PROGRESS :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

cruzing this week end foe sho!!!! whos down????


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 24 2009, 03:59 PM~14286241
> *cruzing this week end foe sho!!!!  whos down????
> *



UPDATE ON THE FOE ?


----------



## dunk420

nothing new to tha ride yet!!! just colecting toys to put on wen the frame ready!!!


----------



## FUhaterz

Man that is 1 clean 64. I can't wait to see the progress pics, makes me wish I could work on cars so I could do some shit to my 64.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by FUhaterz_@Jun 28 2009, 01:16 PM~14321107
> *Man that is 1 clean 64. I can't wait to see the progress pics, makes me wish I could work on cars so I could do some shit to my 64.
> *


just gata try bro!!! if i dont no how to do sumtin i find sumbody that does no and ask questions and learn to do it my self!!! u ever need any help hit me up!!! i take care of all d f dub!!! u find sumtin u wana do and well make it happen! got sum moe goodies in for when i tear her down!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog

Sup Chris :wave:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 28 2009, 05:51 PM~14322301
> *Sup Chris  :wave:
> *


same old bra!!!!! just try n to stay coll in this 103 degree weather!!!  its 420 tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :420:


----------



## 80 Eldog




----------



## dunk420

gata post up the pix of my 1st 64 bulid!!! i got this car for 1500 took it str8 to paint to spray the car and engine bay then rebuilt and put sum chrome on the ol 283 and put a basic 2 pump 4 dump 8 batt. set up in it with sum chinas!!! the only thing left was the int. witch was un touched and busted wen i sold the car! heard she got sum new guts!!! wud like to see her!! i no she was a 4 door and that is why i stoped droping loot in to her but i loved that car!!! my 1st 64!!! saw sum pix posted up in the local fort worth cruz topic!!! cant wait to see her at a show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

:biggrin: put n n werk!!! got the boot molding off to take care of a lil rust that was startn 2 peak out!!! lookt prety bad at 1st but wen i ground it down i felt beta!!! if n e body got a 64 4 door or 2 door that they are cuting up i need a few patch pcs!!! skim i no u got me :biggrin: j/k!!! i do need the pass. side reaR corner between the bumper abnd trim!!! very small pc but i want to cut one out!!! also want to cut some of the rear window trim!!! also sanded and primed the antanna hole that i replaced with duals!!!! lil by lil!!!  JUST GONA KEEP ROLING HER TILL THA FRAME IS DONE THEN SHE GETS BROKE ALL THE WAY DOWN!!!! :thumbsup: 





I LOVE MY CAR!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

MY TRANS CROSS MEMBER AND THA BALLER WISH BONE :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog

Lookin good Homie


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 1 2009, 07:25 AM~14349426
> *Lookin good Homie
> *


THANKS BRA!!! WEN U GONA CUM HELP A BROTHA OUT??? U NO IM HAVING A BOY MID SEPT RITE???


----------



## 80 Eldog

Yes sir hit a brotha up ill come help you


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 1 2009, 07:39 AM~14349480
> *Yes sir hit a brotha up ill come help you
> *


 WEN I LIFT THE BODY OFF THE FRAME IM GONA NEED ALL THE HOMIES N DA FUNK!!!!


----------



## dunk420

NEXT SPOT TO TACKLE!!! GONA HAVE TO CUT THIS OUT!!! TO MANT COUNTOURS TO GO N E OTHER ROUTE!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Looks good Chris!!  Make me wanna a vert!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2009, 08:18 AM~14349682
> *Looks good Chris!!   Make me wanna a vert!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRA!!! TOOK ME 2 BUILDS AND 4 YEARS!!! NOW I ESTAMATE 2 YEARS AND I WILL HAVE THIS BAYBE AT THE NEXT LEVEL :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

SOME CHROME WAITING ON THE FRAME!!!! IM RUNNING 20 INCH CHROME CYS TO THE REAR SO WITH THIS WISH BONE AND THE FULL STRAPED FRAME IM GONA HAVE A NASTY LOCK UP TO SHOW OFF MY CHROME UNDIEZ!!! :biggrin: 



















WEN I GOT HER!!! OG CANADIAN ROLLER UN CUT!!!









AFTER CLEAN UP AND STRIP!!!










FRAME CURRENT STATUS!!!!


----------



## dunk420

BEFORE THE DUAL ANTTENAS!!!!!









AFTER THE DUALS AND THE DUAL NEW REAR VIEW MIRRORS!!!

AND IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE THE MINNOR RUST ISSUE I JUST TOOK CARE OF BY THE BOOT!!!


----------



## lone star

thats a nice car to start off with. looks solid


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good homie.... is that frame still up for grabs..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 1 2009, 11:07 AM~14351027
> *looking  good  homie....  is  that  frame  still  up  for  grabs..
> *



YEA!!!! CALL ME!!!


----------



## dunk420

FRAME UPDATES!!!!


----------



## dunk420

hopefully the frame is just weeks away from the time i can pick her up!!!


----------



## dunk420

i have ground all the rust away from the boot area but just in case i ordered some rust netrulizer to be safe! dont want my paint bublen n 3 years!!!!  












will post up pix after i lay it down!!!


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2009, 12:36 PM~13905877
> *some goodies waiting for the frame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant decide to go with these 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r these 14s??? when the pockt book alows will be getting some deez r zees but one of these will have to do for now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those Adapters Look Familiar! Looking Good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 7 2009, 07:57 PM~14406703
> *Those Adapters Look Familiar! Looking Good!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GOT A HELOVA DEAL ON EM :thumbsup: THANKS AGIN!!! THEY ONLY FOR PUTING HER IN THE AIR AT THE SHOWS!!! NO ROLLING ON THE NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS!!!!


----------



## Doom

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 8 2009, 05:52 AM~14410118
> *GOT A HELOVA DEAL ON EM :thumbsup: THANKS AGIN!!! THEY ONLY FOR PUTING HER IN THE AIR AT THE SHOWS!!! NO ROLLING ON THE NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that second pic! I wish that's what I would see when I walked out in my garage. :cheesy:


----------



## FUhaterz

Just got back from cali an brought a lil banana kush andstarted smokin it checkin out your thread. I see you have all kinds of stuff to put on your ride. Do you still have that 64 impala ignition switch w/ key?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by FUhaterz_@Jul 13 2009, 10:07 PM~14464459
> *Just got back from cali an brought a lil banana kush andstarted smokin it checkin out your thread. I see you have all kinds of stuff to put on your ride. Do you still have that 64 impala ignition switch w/ key?
> *



yea if u got sum more cali luv!! :cheesy:  uffin: :420:


----------



## C-LO9492

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUhaterz

Yea I got plenty of 420, lets get high :420: and get that ignitiom switch put in


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Lookin good!


----------



## dunk420

JUST BOUGHT SUM MINI SKIRTZ FOR MY BEEEEAUTCH!!!WILL POST PIX WEN THEY IM MY GRUBY LIL HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

GOT A QUESTION!!
IM RUNNING A STOCK REAR END WITH A WISH BONE SET UP!!!
WILL I BE ABLE 2 RUN 13 X 7S WITH SKIRTS????
DONT WANA RUB CUZ MY NEXT WHEELS ARE ZEEZ!!!


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 8 2009, 05:52 AM~14410118
> *GOT A HELOVA DEAL ON EM :thumbsup: THANKS AGIN!!! THEY ONLY FOR PUTING HER IN THE AIR AT THE SHOWS!!! NO ROLLING ON THE NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

UNDER CARRAGE PIX!!!! NEED A GOOD CLEANING BUT SOLID AS FUK!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

SOLID!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

dunk420, 214RIDERZ, dant'e20, west coast ridaz, and1kid02, jake.blancas
Hydrorida63, 

7 PEPN ME OUT!!



I SEE U!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

frame is almost done!!!! all we gata do is finish the belly and line up the wish bone set up so that i can use the full 20 stroke and get a nasty lock and 3 wheel!!!
its taken alot longer than expected but its alot of werk! now i see why the shops charge so much!!! 2010 itz going down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

Nice build bro! the har top you had look nice but this rag is going to be BAD ASS!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 22 2009, 05:50 PM~14849475
> *Nice build bro! the har top you had look nice but this rag is going to be BAD ASS!
> 
> *


thanks main!!! i just cant wait to do the frame swap and spray the belly!!!


im just glad i get to roll her like this all og till i do swap the frame!!! she drives like new!!! and once i put disk brakes on the new frame even beta!!!


----------



## dunk420

:biggrin: PIKN UP MY FRAME SAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 26 2009, 04:18 PM~14889400
> *:biggrin: PIKN UP MY FRAME SAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: 
What color are you going with?


----------



## Skim

YOU SHOULD MOVE THIS TOPIC TO PROJECT RIDES WHERE WE ALL KICK IT AT


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2009, 01:27 AM~14894802
> * YOU SHOULD MOVE THIS TOPIC TO PROJECT RIDES WHERE WE ALL KICK IT AT
> *


HOW???


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14895798
> *HOW???
> *


Pm topdog. He can help you with that.


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress is coming along nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got some new door handels and a new horn button!!!! got a deal in tha works on a new grill and core suport for chrome!!!! will post pix wen mail man / santa comes!!!


----------



## Loco 61

Its Looking Sweet Chris Keep Up The Good Work


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2009, 11:29 AM~14897676
> *Its Looking Sweet Chris  Keep Up The Good Work
> *


thanks main!!! just sent payment on sum front bumper guards!!!


----------



## dunk420

out with the old n with the new!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2009, 11:29 AM~14897676
> *Its Looking Sweet Chris  Keep Up The Good Work
> *


THANKZ BRA!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 28 2009, 08:34 AM~14907522
> *
> *


allready!!!


----------



## dunk420

got 6 new tail light bezalz and sum front bumper guards 2day!!! my god almost killed the ups man tho :uh: 











fukn dawg tryn to scare santa off :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog

Chris call me bro i just got up stayed up all night just got up so we can go & get your frame my phone is messed up cant get you number


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14919319
> *Chris call me bro i just got up stayed up all night just got up so we can go & get your frame my phone is messed up cant get you number
> *


Just talked to him haha. :biggrin: same thing happen to me


----------



## 80 Eldog

when does he wana go & get it?


----------



## 80 Eldog

Me & juan are on our way to your crib homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hey Chris I just want to say that I appreciate the hospitality you showed me and allowing me in your home. It was good meeting you and wife. You dog is a beast! LOL The beer was good. Even though it was miller light I still drink. I also was not expecting the grub that you wife hooked up (Which was the bomb). That Impala is one bad ass mofo! I never been in a vert before so I also appreciate you cruising us around the block. I would like to see that ride cruising the streets of Fort Worth here soon. Finally I wish you and your wife good luck with the new baby homie.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 08:38 PM~14922681
> *Hey Chris I just want to say that I appreciate the hospitality you showed me and allowing me in your home. It was good meeting you and  wife. You dog is a beast! LOL The beer was good. Even though it was miller light I still drink. I also was not expecting the grub that you wife hooked up (Which was the bomb). That Impala is one bad ass mofo! I never been in a vert before so I also appreciate you cruising us around the block. I would like to see that ride cruising the streets of Fort Worth here soon. Finally I wish you and your wife good luck with the new baby homie.
> *


thanks main!!! come over n e time and bring ur ride and well put n sum werk!!!


----------



## dunk420

thanks to juan and matt and all the other homies for helpn me get that heavy ass wraped frame tucked nice n tha back yard!!! good looking out guys!!! wen u need me hit me up!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 30 2009, 10:05 AM~14925548
> *thanks main!!! come over n e time and bring ur ride and well put n sum werk!!!
> *


dont say that Ill drop it off. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:06 AM~14925552
> *dont say that Ill drop it off. LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

orderd new trunk insert and some dura sanding blocks to block thr ride with!!! pix posted wen santa comes!!! aka u p s man aka my dogs arch rival!!

also test fited the skirts!!! look and fit awsome with brand new hardware!!! bad ass deal!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 AM~14925552
> *dont say that Ill drop it off. LOL :biggrin:
> *


cant drop it off cuz u see how much room i got but n e time u wana put some werk n hit me up!! i got alot of extra junk layn round for n e hoimes that put in werk 4 me!! n e time bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

since you are going with a wish bone you should cut your panhard braket off it will make the frame a bit cleaner. its looking good so far cant wait to see it done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Aug 31 2009, 11:10 AM~14934414-->
> 
> 
> 
> orderd new trunk insert and some dura sanding blocks to block thr ride with!!! pix posted wen santa comes!!! aka *u p s man aka my dogs arch rival!!*
> 
> also test fited the skirts!!! look and fit awsome with brand new hardware!!! bad ass deal!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt want to be your dogs rival.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Aug 31 2009, 11:13 AM~14934445
> *cant drop it off cuz u see how much room i got but n e time u wana put some werk n hit me up!! i got alot of extra junk layn round for n e hoimes that put in werk 4 me!!  n e time bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


Just messing with ya homie.


----------



## dunk420

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14935431
> *since you are going with a wish bone you should cut your panhard braket off it will make the frame a bit cleaner. its looking good so far cant wait to see it done
> *


yea i planed on cuting that out but havent welded a suport bar across yet!!! wud have looket beter and ben stronger with it removed b 4 but my 1st frame!!! wat can i say!! im a dumbass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT FOR DUNK!


----------



## droppen98

looks good for your first frame


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 2 2009, 02:04 PM~14960623
> *looks good for your first frame
> *


THANKS MAIN!!! IM DEFF GONA NEED SUM MUD BUT I AM HAPPY WITH IT SO FAR!!! NOW I JUST GATA DO THE BOTTOM OF THE FRONT BELLY AND LINE UP AND MOUNT THE WISH BONE!!!!


----------



## dunk420

MY BEEAUTCH IS OUT SIDE WAITING ON ME TOPLESS!!! :0 




























SORRY GUYS NO NUDES :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

got home with the vert and had a package!! :biggrin: 

got my new trunck insert
3 diff style dura block for block sanding like a pro!!!
and paint prep areasol thats the bomb b 4 sprayn!!
so for being such a loyal customer they threw in a set of pannel weld clamps for free!!!
that wat sealed the deal for me!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

THIS IS GONNA BE NICE :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 2 2009, 05:38 PM~14961472
> *THANKS MAIN!!! IM DEFF GONA NEED SUM MUD BUT I AM HAPPY WITH IT SO FAR!!! NOW I JUST GATA DO THE BOTTOM OF THE FRONT BELLY AND LINE UP AND MOUNT THE WISH BONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bump for the homie and chrome :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

all rite!!! the reason i havent posted for a while is cuz on my way home from the "best fort wort picnac in a LONG time i decided to cruz downtown and wrecked the vert! not to bad but i needed a full front clip! so i got one :biggrin: but the car is getting broke all the way down 1st! GOT NO CHOICE NOW! sorry to do this to a vert guys  vert abuse to the fullest! JUST ANOTHER LESSON! DRUM BRAKES DONT STOP!! disks will be on the full wrap frame :thumbsup: 

rite after!!
















put in werk 2day!!

























i got another replacement clip!! but it wont go on for a while!! time to start the build :biggrin: 
\

























i need to rent use trade parts to use wat ever it takes i need a riticie asap! WILL NEED IT FOR 3 TO 6 MONTHS!! ANYBODY LOCAL GOT ONE!!GOT TO GET MY BODY OFF THAT FRAME!!!


----------



## dunk420

MAN TO TOP OFF MY BAD DAY I GOT STUNG ON THE NOSE BY A BEE WHILE MOING THE GRASS!!! GUESS THATS MY PUNISHMENT FOR VERT ABUSE :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15128843
> *MAN TO TOP OFF MY BAD DAY I GOT STUNG ON THE NOSE BY A BEE WHILE MOING THE GRASS!!! GUESS THATS MY PUNISHMENT FOR VERT ABUSE :angry:
> *


Ive been bit on the mouth.


----------



## KERRBSS

dood those butt weld clamps are $5 at HARBOR FRIEGHT :biggrin: i got some


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2009, 07:46 PM~15128886
> *Ive been bit on the mouth.
> *


MY FUKN NOSE IS ON FIRE RITE NOW! :angry:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 19 2009, 06:42 PM~15128580
> *all rite!!! the reason i havent posted for a while is cuz on my way home from the "best fort wort picnac in a LONG time i decided to cruz downtown and wrecked the vert! not to bad but i needed a full front clip! so i got one :biggrin:  but the car is getting broke all the way down 1st! GOT NO CHOICE NOW! sorry to do this to a vert guys  vert abuse to the fullest! JUST ANOTHER LESSON! DRUM BRAKES DONT STOP!! disks will be on the full wrap frame :thumbsup:
> 
> rite after!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put in werk 2day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got another replacement clip!! but it wont go on for a while!! time to start the build :biggrin:
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to rent use trade parts to use wat ever  it takes i need a riticie asap! WILL NEED IT FOR 3 TO 6 MONTHS!! ANYBODY LOCAL GOT ONE!!GOT TO GET MY BODY OFF THAT FRAME!!!
> *


:0 NEED A ROTISSRIE ASAP!! WILL PAY TO RENT FOR 6 MONTHS!!


----------



## littlerascle59

Has the rain let up down that way yet. The weather lady has pissed me off for next week. :angry:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 19 2009, 08:00 PM~15128966
> *
> Has the rain let up down that way yet. The weather lady has pissed me off for next week. :angry:
> *


YEA THE SUN FINALY CAME OUT! WHO NOS FOR HOW LONG THO!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15128580
> *all rite!!! the reason i havent posted for a while is cuz on my way home from the "best fort wort picnac in a LONG time i decided to cruz downtown and wrecked the vert! not to bad but i needed a full front clip! so i got one :biggrin:  but the car is getting broke all the way down 1st! GOT NO CHOICE NOW! sorry to do this to a vert guys  vert abuse to the fullest! JUST ANOTHER LESSON! DRUM BRAKES DONT STOP!! disks will be on the full wrap frame :thumbsup:
> 
> rite after!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put in werk 2day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got another replacement clip!! but it wont go on for a while!! time to start the build :biggrin:
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to rent use trade parts to use wat ever  it takes i need a riticie asap! WILL NEED IT FOR 3 TO 6 MONTHS!! ANYBODY LOCAL GOT ONE!!GOT TO GET MY BODY OFF THAT FRAME!!!
> *


 :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 20 2009, 12:52 PM~15133052
> *:angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


trust me i no but this is wat i needed to start my build!!! just couldnt tear her down while she drove so good!! wait till summer!!! its going down!!


----------



## Loco 61

Same Color Front Clip Too :0 
What You Hit???


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 19 2009, 07:52 PM~15128921
> *:0 NEED A ROTISSRIE ASAP!! WILL PAY TO RENT FOR 6 MONTHS!!
> *


ANY BODY???


----------



## dunk420

all rite took my frame to a pro to finnish her up!! yall no this guy! :biggrin: lesson learned! take it to the pros first!!! :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 19 2009, 07:52 PM~15128921
> *:0 NEED A ROTISSRIE ASAP!! WILL PAY TO RENT FOR 6 MONTHS!!
> *


Give me that quarter panel and I will loan you mine  bring it out to the fort worth show tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 09:12 PM~15195171
> *Give me that quarter panel and I will loan you mine  bring it out to the fort worth show tomorrow
> *


What Fort Worth show?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 08:12 PM~15195171
> *Give me that quarter panel and I will loan you mine  bring it out to the fort worth show tomorrow
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 27 2009, 08:01 AM~15197916
> *What Fort Worth show?
> *


i didnt hear bout it eather!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

i want to move this topic to project rides!!!



n e help :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 1 2009, 10:30 AM~15238320
> *i want to move this topic to project rides!!!
> n e help :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Coast One

ouch... 
looks really sad


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## dunk420

thanks loco 61 :thumbsup: feel way more at home n project rides!!!!
lots of primer bare metal and werk b n put n :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2009, 03:15 PM~15241253
> *ouch...
> looks really sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i no trust me :uh: but this is wat i needed to start my build!! she will be out wit her nasty lock this summer :thumbsup: :0


----------



## regal ryda

sorry bout that Chris, wuts the story behind the bent metal


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 1 2009, 08:29 PM~15244116
> *sorry bout that Chris, wuts the story behind the bent metal
> 
> 
> *


CRUZING AFTER THE TRINITY PARK PICNAC AND WAS ROLLING IN DOWN TOWN FOLLOWING TO CLOSE WITH 4 DRUM BRAKES AND WEN OL BOY LOCKED EM UP CUZ HE GOT CUT OFF :angry: :0 :uh: :twak: :tears: :barf: :rant:

BUT AS SOON AS I BRING SKIMS ROTISSIE OVER ITS GOING DOWN!! I WILL B N DEM STREETS THIS SUMMER!!! U SEE THE CLIP I ALLREADY BOUGHT???


AS YALL CAN TELL I NEED A GOOD STR8 LOWER GRILL MOLDING!!! N E BODY GOT 1 FOR SALE? I HAVE 2 HOOD SPEARS AND 1 TRUNK SPEAR N TRADE!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 2 2009, 05:56 AM~15247048
> *CRUZING AFTER THE TRINITY PARK PICNAC AND WAS ROLLING IN DOWN TOWN FOLLOWING TO CLOSE WITH 4 DRUM BRAKES AND WEN OL BOY LOCKED EM UP CUZ HE GOT CUT OFF :angry:  :0  :uh:  :twak:  :tears:  :barf:  :rant:
> 
> BUT AS SOON AS I BRING SKIMS ROTISSIE OVER ITS GOING DOWN!! I WILL B N DEM STREETS THIS SUMMER!!! U SEE THE CLIP I ALLREADY BOUGHT???
> AS YALL CAN TELL I NEED A GOOD STR8 LOWER GRILL MOLDING!!! N E BODY GOT 1 FOR SALE?  I HAVE 2 HOOD SPEARS AND 1 TRUNK SPEAR N TRADE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think one of my homes has one down here I'll chk today


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 2 2009, 07:11 AM~15247111
> *I think one of my homes has one down here I'll chk today
> *


allready bro!!!! n e body got 64s i got hella extra parts from all 3 builds!!! :cheesy: 
trade trade trade!!!!


----------



## Charrua

TTT lets see some more progress :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

just bought sum rear bumper guards :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15280913
> *just bought sum rear bumper guards :0
> *


Let See Them Pics


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2009, 11:12 AM~15281908
> *Let See Them Pics
> *


just bought em 2day!!! gata wait till santa (aka post main) brings em :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15282192
> *just bought em 2day!!! gata wait till santa (aka post main) brings em :biggrin:
> *


  Make Sure You Leave Santa Some Cookies...


----------



## fonz63

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 6 2009, 10:45 AM~15282192
> *just bought em 2day!!! gata wait till santa (aka post main) brings em :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up Chris!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15296839
> *what up Chris!!!
> *


SAME OL BRO!! U GOT EASY ACESS TO A ENGINE LIFT???


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 8 2009, 11:27 AM~15302484
> *SAME OL BRO!! U GOT EASY ACESS TO A ENGINE LIFT???
> *



you need one?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 1 2009, 06:31 PM~15243044
> *thanks loco 61 :thumbsup: feel way more at home n project rides!!!!
> lots of primer bare metal and werk b n put n :biggrin:
> *


Damn it , it will come out harder the next time around!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris did you call Albert to set up a time to get that lift?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

morning bump for the homie.... You staying dry ??


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 8 2009, 06:28 PM~15306010
> *Chris did you call Albert to set up a time to get that lift?
> *




yea homie!! going that way 2maro!!! thanks agin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 8 2009, 12:27 PM~15302484
> *SAME OL BRO!! U GOT EASY ACESS TO A ENGINE LIFT???
> *


No I dont bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 9 2009, 04:31 PM~15313618
> *yea homie!! going that way 2maro!!! thanks agin!!! :thumbsup:
> *


LOL looks like it worked out chris. call me if you need something.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 9 2009, 03:31 PM~15313618
> *yea homie!! going that way 2maro!!! thanks agin!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  Glad I could help...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 9 2009, 10:17 PM~15316455
> * Glad I could help...
> *


man that lift is baller :cheesy: i pulled the moter AND TRANNY IN less than 1 hour solo!!! 








































and heres the rear guards !!!


----------



## dunk420

IM SELLING THE EXUAST MANAFOLD WITH THE HOLE MUFLER SYSTEM !!!! 1ST 100 B UCKS GET IT ALL!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Movin quick bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

beautiful car and will be even better when your done, almost brought a tear to my eye seeing that wrecked front end  lol and that looks like a pretty badass boat you got in the background as well, cant wait to see the finished product and more progress you make


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 13 2009, 02:53 PM~15344195
> *beautiful car and will be even better when your done, almost brought a tear to my eye seeing that wrecked front end   lol and that looks like a pretty badass boat you got in the background as well, cant wait to see the finished product and more progress you make
> *


I NO WAT UR SAYN BRO!! I CRYED WEN MY DUMB ASS DID IT!!! THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND SHE WILL BE HARD WEN SHE STARTS NEXT TIME!!! I TAKE THE BOAT OUT ALOT AND LOVE WAKE BOARDING!!! I OFFICALLY INVITE N E LAY IT LOW HOMIES OUT NEXT SUMMER!!! DRINKN TITYS AND WAKE BORDING!!! LOVEN IT!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 14 2009, 08:47 AM~15352273
> *I OFFICALLY INVITE N E LAY IT LOW HOMIES OUT NEXT SUMMER!!! DRINKN  AND WAKE BORDING!!! LOVEN IT!!!!!
> *


I'm down Chris... A few months ago we went out to Beavers Bend Oklahoma. First time I went wake boarding... Dude I was sore for 2 weeks straight.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2009, 08:54 AM~15352304
> *I'm down Chris... A few months ago we went out to Beavers Bend Oklahoma. First time I went wake boarding... Dude I was sore for 2 weeks straight.
> *


OH HELL YEA!!! BEERS ON ME WIT U BRO!!! MAN MY LEGS HURT FOR THE 1ST FEW TIMES OUT BUT I GET WIPED BAK N 2 SHAPE B 4 2 LONG!!!! ITS ON BRA!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 14 2009, 02:14 PM~15355305
> *OH HELL YEA!!! BEERS ON ME WIT U BRO!!! MAN MY LEGS HURT FOR THE 1ST FEW TIMES OUT BUT I GET WIPED BAK N 2 SHAPE B 4 2 LONG!!!! ITS ON BRA!!
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2009, 02:50 PM~15355692
> *
> *


more stuff for sale!!! make offers!!! feed the vert :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 16 2009, 06:11 PM~15380815
> *more stuff for sale!!! make offers!!! feed the vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

pm box cleared!!! red springs and chrome 8 inch strokes sold!!!
will ship 2 day bro :thumbsup: rest is priced to move!!!!



feed the vert!!


----------



## dunk420

just got back from skims and he did ur boy rite as usual :biggrin: 








u can do ur make up in my chrome as big boi says :0 

man my fukn garage is over stuffed like a muthafuka







:uh: :angry:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 17 2009, 04:05 PM~15387938
> *just got back from skims and he did ur boy rite as usual :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can do ur make up in my chrome as big boi says :0
> 
> man my fukn garage is over stuffed like a muthafuka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good chris.


----------



## atownimpalas

good luck on your build!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Oct 17 2009, 05:59 PM~15388620
> *   good luck on your build!!
> *


thanks bra!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 04:22 PM~15388024
> *looking good chris.
> *


u ready to come put n sum werk :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

put n werk and got my garage n order :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 18 2009, 02:34 PM~15392904
> *u ready to come put n sum werk :biggrin:
> *


waiting for the call. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 09:10 PM~15395874
> *waiting for the call. :biggrin:
> *


SHOOT ME UR NUMBER AGIN BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ouch..... i see what u mean


----------



## dunk420

told u :uh: disk brakes only bra!! learn from my dumb hard headed ass :0


----------



## dunk420

just bought a chrome brake booster with chrome dual master cyl :0 189 shipped new on e bay  will post pix wen santa brings it :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15415992
> *just bought a chrome brake booster with chrome dual master cyl :0  189 shipped new on e bay  will post pix wen santa brings it :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 19 2009, 09:39 AM~15399577
> *SHOOT ME UR NUMBER AGIN BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


817-991-7732
I work now so my time during the week is limited.


----------



## garageartguy

DAMN BRO, I HAVEN'T CHECKED ON YOUR TOPIC IN A WHILE, I JUST SAW THAT YOU WRECKED IT! THAT SUCKS!!! 

I LOST 2 '62 WAGONS TO THE STORM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO! A MASSIVE OAK TREE FELL ON THE BACK OF ONE & THE FRONT OF THE OTHER!!! I WAS PLANNING ON MOVING THEM TO MY SHOP ON MY DAYS OFF (SUN/MON) BUT THE STORM BLEW IN ON FRIDAY!!!

:banghead:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Oct 21 2009, 12:19 AM~15419652
> *DAMN BRO, I HAVEN'T CHECKED ON YOUR TOPIC IN A WHILE, I JUST SAW THAT YOU WRECKED IT! THAT SUCKS!!!
> 
> I LOST 2 '62 WAGONS TO THE STORM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO! A MASSIVE OAK TREE FELL ON THE BACK OF ONE & THE FRONT OF THE OTHER!!! I WAS PLANNING ON MOVING THEM TO MY SHOP ON MY DAYS OFF (SUN/MON) BUT THE STORM BLEW IN ON FRIDAY!!!
> 
> :banghead:
> *


dam!!! guess ur back down to 10 impalas then huu??? :0


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 21 2009, 05:16 AM~15420379
> *dam!!! guess ur back down to 10 impalas then huu??? :0
> *


21, i think..., but who's countin right!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Oct 21 2009, 07:13 AM~15420493
> *21, i think..., but who's countin right!?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

garageartguy

21, i think..., but who's countin right!?! 





fuker :biggrin: if i had room i wud probally have a few but im stuck wit the 2 car garage!!! city wont let u pile em in the driveway :angry: the wife wont eather


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 21 2009, 08:51 AM~15421244
> * the wife wont eather
> *


and we all know they're above any city law hno:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 21 2009, 08:51 AM~15421244
> *garageartguy
> 
> 21, i think..., but who's countin right!?!
> fuker :biggrin: if i had room i wud probally have a few but im stuck wit the 2 car garage!!! city wont let u pile em in the driveway :angry:  the wife wont eather
> *


I HEAR YA, I WANNA MOVE TO SKIM'S NEIGHBORHOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 19 2009, 06:42 PM~15128580
> * i need a riticie asap! WILL NEED IT FOR 3 TO 6 MONTHS!! ANYBODY LOCAL GOT ONE!!GOT TO GET MY BODY OFF THAT FRAME!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 17 2009, 04:05 PM~15387938
> *just got back from skims and he did ur boy rite as usual :biggrin:
> 
> *


no problem. Now that makes 2 verts that will have been done on that rotisserie  after that you will never build a car without one ever again. Just take good care of her :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 09:34 PM~15429106
> *no problem. Now that makes 2 verts that will have been done on that rotisserie   after that you will never build a car without one ever again. Just take good care of her :biggrin:
> *


u allreada no bra :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK DEUCE

FRAMEWORK PI*X*...


----------



## BLACK DEUCE




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BLACK DEUCE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:29 AM~15432996
> *FRAMEWORK PIX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff right there!


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

man look at all those freash solid welds :cheesy: this is the 1st pix ive even seen!!! keep it up bro and i wil swap the vert frame for this one as soon as u ready  luvn this werk bro!!! shoulda took it to the pro 1st :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## dunk420

thanks for the pix mondo and jesse!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

It's all good... :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 22 2009, 04:00 PM~15436561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man look at all those freash solid welds :cheesy:  this is the 1st pix ive even seen!!! keep it up bro and i wil swap the vert frame for this one as soon as u ready   luvn this werk bro!!! shoulda took it to the pro 1st :uh:
> *


Them boys do get down!


----------



## dunk420

just got back from lagrave field!! got a new chrome water pump fuel pump og 64 plates and meet ss junky and got thefelix plates!!


----------



## supercoolguy

holy shit! i just saw your car, sorry man. keep your head up.


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 14 2009, 07:47 AM~15352273
> *I OFFICALLY INVITE N E LAY IT LOW HOMIES OUT NEXT SUMMER!!! DRINKN TITYS AND WAKE BORDING!!! LOVEN IT!!!!!
> *


oh and i want in on this too. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 24 2009, 04:32 PM~15455540
> *holy shit! i just saw your car, sorry man. keep your head up.
> *


it was a blessing in disguise :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 24 2009, 04:04 PM~15455426
> *just got back from lagrave field!! got a new chrome water pump fuel pump og 64 plates and meet ss junky and got thefelix plates!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Money shot


----------



## KAKALAK

damn that frame is beefy :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2009, 06:53 AM~15467349
> *Money shot
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Looking good chris!  
PM sent!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 26 2009, 01:12 PM~15470042
> *Looking good chris!
> PM sent!!
> *


thanks bro!!! will have the body on the dolly 2marro


----------



## dunk420

:0 sale till friday only!!! :0 


100 to 125 complete 2 dump pumps!!! 

i need $325 to pay for my frame!!
also the new hard to find 14 inch 175 75s for 225!!
wraped and molded impala trailing arms 200!!
cyls of all sizes going cheap 
coils!!! 
come buy!! 




only till friday!!

817 709 4391 chris!!!
rounding up 325 then sale off :biggrin: 

if u ever were gona buy from me then now is the time!!! 

canadian roller for 350
just frame for 225 ect!!! just bring ur cash and make out like a bandet!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 27 2009, 08:03 AM~15479741
> *:0 sale till friday only!!! :0
> 100 to 125 complete 2 dump pumps!!!
> 
> i need $325 to pay for my frame!!
> also the new hard to find 14 inch 175 75s for 225!!
> wraped and molded impala trailing arms 200!!
> cyls of all sizes going cheap
> coils!!!
> come buy!!
> only till friday!!
> 
> 817 709 4391 chris!!!
> rounding up 325 then sale off :biggrin:
> 
> if u ever were gona buy from me then now is the time!!!
> 
> canadian roller for 350
> just frame for 225  ect!!! just bring ur cash and make out like a bandet!!!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 27 2009, 11:51 AM~15481181
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


come break bread foo :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

got my bread allready!!! thanks homies that came thru!!! all parts still for sale at killer prices just no stupid like i was doing to scrape up that last pc of change!!! 



jesse i got u :thumbsup: 

i should have the body off the frame 2 night!!! :0


----------



## dunk420

putn n werek with my homie daniel!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking good chris.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2009, 09:25 PM~15487189
> *Looking good chris.
> *


thanks homie!! and dont worry u didnt miss all the fun!! stil alot of werk 2 put n :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Put that hoist to good use :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 28 2009, 06:44 AM~15490072
> *thanks homie!! and dont worry u didnt miss all the fun!! stil alot of werk 2 put n :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Put Juan To Wurk Chris :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 07:34 AM~15490426
> *:0  Put Juan To Wurk Chris  :biggrin:
> *


immigration raid hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 08:40 AM~15490458
> *immigration raid hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 07:17 AM~15490340
> *Put that hoist to good use :thumbsup:
> *


ALL READY!!! USING WAT I GOT TO GET IT DONE!! AND THAT BEEEEAUTCH TUCKS WELL IN THE CORNER WIT OUT TAKING UP HELA SPACE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 28 2009, 08:41 AM~15490896
> *ALL READY!!! USING WAT I GOT TO GET IT DONE!! AND THAT BEEEEAUTCH TUCKS WELL IN THE CORNER WIT OUT TAKING UP HELA SPACE
> *


:yes:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 27 2009, 08:56 PM~15486808
> *putn n werek with my homie daniel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No braces hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 28 2009, 08:47 AM~15490943
> *No braces hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


U MUST HAVE MISSED MY VERY ADVANCED JACK TO 4X4 TO CROSS WAYS 4X4 SET UP :biggrin: 



J/K!! I NO BUT ITS SOLID WITH THE DOORS SHUT THE TOP UP AND ALL WEIGHT OUT!!!! AND TRUST ME THAT I WAS WATCHING AS I LIFTED IT TO SEE IF THERE WAS N E STRESS AND IT WAS ALL GUD!!! I MEAN COME ON DO I LOOK LIKE A GUY WHO WUD DO N E THING TO HURT A VERT!!! 

:uh: 
















:uh:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Oct 28 2009, 09:11 AM~15491107
> *Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do i get sum free chrome for advertising in my topic :dunno:


----------



## dunk420

got the frame striped and waiting to get the new 1!! also got my chrome complete steering setup oil pan pullies alt brackets and power steering brackets!! its going down! will post pix wen the wife gets back n town wit tha digie!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

DAMN WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FRONT DOG WHATS ENW ITS COMING ALONG


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2009, 11:01 PM~15499726
> *DAMN WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FRONT DOG WHATS ENW ITS COMING ALONG
> *


just wait!!! shell be baller wen she rolles next time!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 28 2009, 05:17 PM~15494883
> *do i get sum free chrome for advertising in my topic :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Ready for Saturday Chris ??????


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 29 2009, 08:26 AM~15501726
> *Ready for Saturday Chris ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Oct 29 2009, 12:01 AM~15499726-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FRONT DOG WHATS ENW ITS COMING ALONG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: YUO KLLIING ME ORVE HRER HOMEI ! ! ! !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Oct 29 2009, 06:47 AM~15501439
> *just wait!!! shell be baller wen she rolles next time!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

n e body got some of that bad ass primer for the belly??? i think its cald 2 k r some shit!!! will be priming my belly and frame soon and just want to check b 4 i drop full price at the paint shop!!! just need some good thick coating shit!!! 

also need some flux core wire for my welder!!! .025 to .030 will werk!! n e body :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 29 2009, 08:59 AM~15502290
> *n e body got some of that bad ass primer for the belly??? i think its cald 2 k r some shit!!! will be priming my belly and frame soon and just want to check b 4 i drop full price at the paint shop!!! just need some good thick coating shit!!!
> 
> also need some flux core wire for my welder!!! .025 to .030 will werk!! n e body :dunno:
> *


Chris, the primer itself is called 2k High Build Primer. Several companies make it. 

As for the wire, hit up homedepot. I have 1/2 a roll but that might not be enough.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 29 2009, 09:31 AM~15502636
> *Chris, the primer itself is called 2k High Build Primer. Several companies make it.
> 
> As for the wire, hit up homedepot. I have 1/2 a roll but that might not be enough.
> *


yea i got a good weld shop by my crib just seeing if n e body got the hook up r some laying round not geting used!!! if ur not using the wire half roll will werk!! but if u got a welder and can use it just keep it! dont want u to take ur welder out of use!! just seing wat out there b 4 i pay full price!!! 


n e body got some high build primer???


if not off to the shop i go


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 29 2009, 07:26 AM~15501726
> *Ready for Saturday Chris ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i said a box not a mountin :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

santa brought my chrome brake booster and master cyl!! will post pix 2 night wen the wife and baby boy come home wit the digi!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 30 2009, 05:41 AM~15512321
> *<s>santa</s>  GRIM REAPER  brought my chrome brake booster and master cyl!! will post pix 2 night wen the wife and baby boy come home wit the digi!!! :cheesy:
> *


We're in October, not December


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dunk420

as promised!!

1st i put my 1946 chevy truck out side for a min so 2maro i can have the wraped and molded frame sitting next to my baybe!!

look at all that room!!!
























heres the chrome oil pan pullies brackets and brake booster and master cylender!!! that the grim reaper brought!! :biggrin: 









































































and i got that old rusted frame on the trailor ready to take to its new home and pick mine up!!! and theres my poor 46 sitting on the side!!! hope the city dont fuk wit me 2 fast!! hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'll be at Jesse's at 11:00 am. Gonna hit up Forgiven63's pad at 10:00 to get your knock offs.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 08:29 PM~15518209
> *I'll be at Jesse's at 11:00 am. Gonna hit up Forgiven63's pad at 10:00 to get your knock offs.
> *


now i said i will bee there at 11am!! and that translates n 2 noon foe sho!!! j/k!! but 4 real doe!! i will be late 2 my funeral an shit :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 30 2009, 08:31 PM~15518233
> *now i said i will bee there at 11am!! and that translates n 2 noon foe sho!!! j/k!! but 4 real doe!! i will be late 2 my funeral an shit :biggrin:
> *



so 12:00 ???... Text me when you leave your pad.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Just got back from doing a Beer run*


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15518319
> *so 12:00 ???... Text me when you leave your pad.
> *


will do!!!


----------



## dunk420

had this shiznit 4 eva but neva posted pix so here they r!! got a bad ass set of punch 12s with of corse the punch chrome amp!! audio ban door speakers wit wat :0 chrome covers!!! and then a chrome 48 volt street charger!!! then an old generic pioneer cd player wit the i pod hook ups!!! going n da glove box fooooo!!!


----------



## dunk420

off i go!!! :biggrin: will take pix long tha way!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 31 2009, 08:53 AM~15521291
> *off i go!!! :biggrin: will take pix long tha way!! :0
> *


I'm ready to roll.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Heading out to Forgiven63's house now.. See you at Jesse's.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Post pics of the frame :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2009, 01:55 PM~15522890
> *Post pics of the frame  :cheesy:
> *


ok!! 1st yeasterday i busted out the tail light in my "borrowed" trailor so i stop by harbor freight to get a new 1 and slap it on!! then 3 miles from jesses i have a major blow out :uh: lucky i was rite by a tire shop!! unlucky that they didnt have n e used trailor tires (i didnt even no there was a difference) so i had to drop 80 bones on a new 1!!! well finaly made it wit my co piolt dunk!!! ( my pit bull) and got this bad mofo and now it sits n my garage!!! will post more pix later but the wife says no moe car shit to day! gata take her out for dinner aND movie and haunted house!! SO I ANT GONA PUSH IT AND SAY LET ME GO TAKE SOME FLICKS!!! 2MARO FOR SURE!! 

JESSE U THA man and he has a beefy set of uppers ready for unbeakable ball joints for 200!!! ready to hop on!! 

co pilot dunk!








whos watching the road hno: 








the flat!!








80 bones later!!








new bad boy ready to go!!








gud luck mondo!! :0 








200 ready to hop!!








the shop that made it happen!!!


----------



## dunk420

all rit i snuck out there!!! shhhhhhhh!!!! :biggrin: 


it dont look like much yet but just wait till i bolt up all the chrome and shes got freash paint!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

If we weren't all in a rush we should have popped open a few....


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2009, 03:50 PM~15523564
> *If we weren't all in a rush we should have popped open a few....
> *


all ready!!thought bout poping 1 open on the way home!! pep out the future owner of my vert!! my son!! his 1st hallo!! born sept. 22nd!! dat mah boi!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 31 2009, 03:56 PM~15523586
> *all ready!!thought bout poping 1 open on the way home!! pep out the future owner of my vert!! my son!! his 1st hallo!! born sept. 22nd!! dat mah boi!!!
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

just ordered my house of color 2k high build primer gallon :0 

its going down now!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 31 2009, 04:56 PM~15523586
> *all ready!!thought bout poping 1 open on the way home!! pep out the future owner of my vert!! my son!! his 1st hallo!! born sept. 22nd!! dat mah boi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  




Are You Going To Smooth Down The Frame... Looks Hella Beefy..? How You Get That Bad Boy Off The Trailer By Your Self??? Those Mofos Are Heavy A Hell..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 08:10 AM~15535259
> *:0
> Are You Going To Smooth Down The Frame... Looks Hella Beefy..? How You Get That Bad Boy Off The Trailer By Your Self???  Those Mofos Are Heavy A Hell..
> *


i asked myself the same question after we loaded it up at Jesse's.... 

Chris, how did you get it off ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

FYI: Southwest Swap meet at the Ballpark in Arlington... 

 * NOV 6 & 7 :CLICK HERE FOR INFORMATION AND DIRECTIONS *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 2 2009, 08:31 AM~15535340
> *i asked myself the same question after we loaded it up at Jesse's....
> 
> Chris, how did you get it off ?
> *


i live on a culdesac and i got several neighbors down to help the "mad scientist"


thats wat they all call me cuz i always got shit going on n the shop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 PM~15537347
> *i live on a culdesac and i got several neighbors down to help the "mad scientist"
> thats wat they all call me cuz i always got shit going on n the shop!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

bad news  car is officially on hold!!! wife says i am spending way to much time on it and not enough time with my son!! cant argue with that!!! i will put in werk on weekends but my progress will drasticaly be cut till im outa prison!  at least i got wat i got done!!! not much more money left to spend just labor!!! i just hope the city dont fuk wit me bout the truck being on the side of the house hno:

so i guess this is fare well for a cool min!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 2 2009, 04:44 PM~15539272
> *bad news   car is officially on hold!!! wife says i am spending way to much time on it and not enough time with my son!! cant argue with that!!! i will put in werk on weekends but my progress will drasticaly be cut till im outa prison!   at least i got wat i got done!!! not much more money left to spend just labor!!! i just hope the city dont fuk wit me bout the truck being on the side of the house hno:
> 
> so i guess this is fare well for a cool min!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

please tell me your just kidding with those arms


----------



## KERRBSS

u cooda had these nice specimens for the same price 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494977


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2009, 06:55 PM~15541150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me your just kidding with those arms
> *


those are my boy jesses!! and there for hopping not show!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 2 2009, 03:44 PM~15539272
> *bad news   car is officially on hold!!! wife says i am spending way to much time on it and not enough time with my son!! cant argue with that!!! i will put in werk on weekends but my progress will drasticaly be cut till im outa prison!   at least i got wat i got done!!! not much more money left to spend just labor!!! i just hope the city dont fuk wit me bout the truck being on the side of the house hno:
> 
> so i guess this is fare well for a cool min!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I'm waiting for this conversation from my wife also hno:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 30 2009, 08:07 PM~15518036
> *as promised!!
> 
> 1st i put my 1946 chevy truck out side for a min so 2maro i can have the wraped and molded frame sitting next to my baybe!!
> 
> look at all that room!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the chrome oil pan pullies brackets and brake booster and master cylender!!! that the grim reaper brought!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got that old rusted frame on the trailor ready to take to its new home and pick mine up!!! and theres my poor 46 sitting on the side!!! hope the city dont fuk wit me 2 fast!! hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWE


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 30 2009, 09:49 PM~15518814
> *had this shiznit 4 eva but neva posted pix so here they r!! got a bad ass set of punch 12s with of corse the punch chrome amp!! audio ban door speakers wit wat :0  chrome covers!!! and then a chrome 48 volt street charger!!! then an old generic pioneer cd player wit the i pod hook ups!!! going n da glove box fooooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEEEEEAT!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 31 2009, 03:40 PM~15523515
> *all rit i snuck out there!!! shhhhhhhh!!!! :biggrin:
> it dont look like much yet but just wait till i bolt up all the chrome and shes got freash paint!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCK N AAAAAAA!!!


----------



## dunk420

some goodies waiting for the frame!!!!


























FRAME IS HOME SON!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2009, 10:06 AM~15547697
> *I'm waiting for this conversation from my wife also hno:
> *


JUST DONT TALK TO HER TILL UR DONE WITH THE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Wow That Looks LIke My Garage Only Bigger :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2009, 02:35 PM~15560277
> *Wow That Looks LIke My Garage Only Bigger  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty close to mine too.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 4 2009, 01:18 PM~15560708
> *looks pretty close to mine too.
> *


cram packed like a mini van on a drug run :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2009, 12:35 PM~15560277
> *Wow That Looks LIke My Garage Only Bigger   :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bet my mountin bike is beta :0

hey n e body going to the swap meet!!!!
let me no wat kinda prices they got on paint!! i need 1 gallon with all the extras of pastel blue!! or baby boy blue like the car "its a boy" or its new name "all grown up"!! the blvd ace car!! that is the color im going wit!! cant make this swap meet but got 150 to spend on paint!! havent decided wat color to go wit on the frame!! i was thinking white but every body keeps saying not a good idea!!

n e thoughts?? may be candy blue with hela flake and silver leaf :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 5 2009, 06:47 AM~15568364
> *bet my mountin bike is beta :0
> 
> hey n e body going to the swap meet!!!!
> let me no wat kinda prices they got on paint!! i need 1 gallon with all the extras of pastel blue!! or baby boy blue like the car "its a boy" or its new name "all grown up"!! the blvd ace car!! that is the color im going wit!! cant make this swap meet but got 150 to spend on paint!!  havent decided wat color to go wit on the frame!! i was thinking white but every body keeps saying not a good idea!!
> 
> n e thoughts??  may be candy blue with hela flake and silver leaf :0
> *


 :yes: no white frame!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 5 2009, 07:47 AM~15568364
> *bet my mountin bike is beta :0
> 
> hey n e body going to the swap meet!!!!
> let me no wat kinda prices they got on paint!! i need 1 gallon with all the extras of pastel blue!! or baby boy blue like the car "its a boy" or its new name "all grown up"!! the blvd ace car!! that is the color im going wit!! cant make this swap meet but got 150 to spend on paint!!  havent decided wat color to go wit on the frame!! i was thinking white but every body keeps saying not a good idea!!
> 
> n e thoughts??  may be candy blue with hela flake and silver leaf :0
> *


Same Color As The TOp


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 09:33 AM~15569167
> *Same Color As The TOp
> *


the top is white rite now but i want a navey blue one wen the pocket book allows!!!


----------



## dunk420

got my 2k primer and some old dees to put on the ride for motavation!! 
cant have a full wrap and molded frame with chrome undies on steel wheels!! they are old amd miss matched but better than the steel wheels!! by the time im ready to start her i will have some zees!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## garageartguy

'Sup Chris!?! How many spokes are those all golds? Look like 72s!?! I need one or two 88 spokes!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Nov 6 2009, 04:45 AM~15579930
> *'Sup Chris!?! How many spokes are those all golds? Look like 72s!?! I need one or two 88 spokes!!!
> *


not sure wat spoke they are but they r deez!! u dont need no moe shit!! u need to sell me sum shit u impala horder!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 6 2009, 06:51 AM~15580128
> *not sure wat spoke they are but they r deez!! u dont need no moe shit!! u need to sell me sum shit u impala horder!!! :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 6 2009, 06:51 AM~15580128
> *not sure wat spoke they are but they r deez!! u dont need no moe shit!! u need to sell me sum shit u impala horder!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

getting the frame ground down and ready for 1st prime!!!


any body no a good way to get all the under coat and old grease from under the car (belly) other than wire wheel or sander???

maybe a compound or chmecial r sumtin!!

















































how shes sitn now


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 5 2009, 08:47 AM~15568359
> *cram packed like a mini van on a drug run :biggrin:
> *


damn right...64, half of another 64, hood, trunk, inner fenders, toys, tools, 2 big ass benches and boxes of shit I need to put in the attic all in a 2 car garage.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 6 2009, 10:13 PM~15588039
> *damn right...64, half of another 64, hood, trunk, inner fenders, toys, tools, 2 big ass benches and boxes of shit I need to put in the attic all in a 2 car garage.
> *


allreada :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 7 2009, 09:46 AM~15590636
> *allreada :biggrin:
> *


next time i come up there i wanna check it out


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 7 2009, 10:11 AM~15590748
> *next time i come up there i wanna check it out
> *


come on wit it!! and bring ur piggy bank and a list of part needs :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Chris always getting down. Rain Check! Ill be out there to help you out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

BTW Congrats on your lil boy.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15591029
> *BTW Congrats on your lil boy.
> *


thanks bro!! and i will take u up on the rain check!! 

i have fridays and sundays as my car days!! so n e body want to put n werk wit me come on down! i suply the beer and will grill out if i have to! just need to do alot of sanding and priming for the next couple weeks!!  


come on wit it!!


----------



## dunk420

got urs truly grinding away!!








a lil pre mature but i had to see wat this high build shit was bout!!!
















\








money shot!!


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15594176
> *got urs truly grinding away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil pre mature but i had to see wat this high build shit was bout!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> money shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As always looking good DUNK!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 7 2009, 07:10 PM~15594176
> *got urs truly grinding away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil pre mature but i had to see wat this high build shit was bout!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> money shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good as fuck home boi :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 8 2009, 10:18 AM~15597397
> *looks good as fuck home boi  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! GOT THE REAR TRUNK BRACE CUT OFF CUZ I DIDNT THINK IT WAZ SOLID ENOUGH TO HOLD THE RIDE AT 180 DEGREES AND AFTER CUTING IT OUT IM GLAD I DID! GOT AN AFTER MARKET ONE IN THE MAIL AS WE SPEAK!! SKIM EXPECT A CALL FROM ME BRO! NEED A PROS ADVICE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15602416
> *THANKS HOMIE!! GOT THE REAR TRUNK BRACE CUT OFF CUZ I DIDNT THINK IT WAZ SOLID ENOUGH TO HOLD THE RIDE AT 180 DEGREES AND AFTER CUTING IT OUT IM GLAD I DID! GOT AN AFTER MARKET ONE IN THE MAIL AS WE SPEAK!! SKIM EXPECT A CALL FROM ME BRO! NEED A PROS ADVICE
> *


well I aint no pro but I will help the best I can :roflmao: hit me up anytime


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 10:45 PM~15602997
> *well I aint no pro but I will help the best I can  :roflmao: hit me up anytime
> *


GOOD TIPS SKIM  MAKES SENCE WEN U THINK BOUT IT!! THANKS FOR THE CALL AND HIT ME UP IF U COMING TO GET THOSE PARTS 2DAY!!!


----------



## dunk420

sumbody come buy sum this junk i got so i can build my 4 :angry:


----------



## dunk420

got sum center golds :0


----------



## dunk420

its going down all day saterday!!! gona be grinding and sanding all day!! n e body n tha naborhood come get n ware ya fit n!!! got beer and grub!!! watz up homies?? :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15641947
> *its going down all day saterday!!!  gona be grinding and sanding all day!! n e body n tha naborhood come get n ware ya fit n!!! got beer and grub!!! watz up homies?? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 12 2009, 06:54 AM~15641947
> *its going down all day saterday!!!  gona be grinding and sanding all day!! n e body n tha naborhood come get n ware ya fit n!!! got beer and grub!!! watz up homies?? :0
> *



"if you provide it, they will come"


----------



## dunk420

i love this pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Nov 13 2009, 03:01 PM~15656797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRA!! N E BODY COMING TO HELP OUT SATERDAY?? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 13 2009, 03:42 PM~15657136
> *THANKS BRA!! N E BODY COMING TO HELP OUT SATERDAY?? :cheesy:
> *


got sum werk done with my bro daniel!!
got the frame almost completely ground down ready for primer!!
















and gotthe rear brace cut out and new one welded in with ease thanks to skims tip :biggrin:
so now it is ready to berotated 180 degrees :0


----------



## dunk420

also n e body local who has a 64 2 door and might want the carpet out of my vert they can have it!! it has stains but if u ant even got n e its beter than wat u got!

n e ways if n e body wants it for free just pm me!! its in one of the pix under the ride!! im getting new carpet!!


----------



## regal ryda

looking good Cris


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 15 2009, 07:38 PM~15673340
> *looking good Cris
> *


thanks bro!! got the 4 extra vet mounts and the tranny linkage and the emergancy brake stuff all welded in place today!! now its prime and paint time!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 214monte




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 15 2009, 08:12 PM~15673618
> *thanks bro!! got the 4 extra vet mounts and the tranny linkage and the emergancy brake stuff all welded in place today!! now its prime and paint time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Nice


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 15 2009, 07:12 PM~15673618
> *thanks bro!! got the 4 extra vet mounts and the tranny linkage and the emergancy brake stuff all welded in place today!! now its prime and paint time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mounts!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

looking good chris!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Chris steady puttin in work.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 17 2009, 12:22 AM~15687671
> *nice mounts!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA!! THEY FIT LIKE THEY WERE MADE FOR IT!! ONLY HAD TO SHORTEN 2 B/C OF THE FRAME WRAP!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2009, 12:31 AM~15687787
> *looking good chris!
> *


THANKS T!!! WE EVER GET MY DASH HOUSING TOOK APART?? I GOT THE STEERING AND SOME OTHER GOODIES TO BRING TO U SOMETIME WEN U READY!!


----------



## dunk420

just bought 5 of thses dayton kos new with 5 white egale chips!!!!


----------



## dunk420

santa brought my body bushing bolt set :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

N E ADVICE ON GETTING THE RUBERIZED UNDER COATING AND PAINT OFF THE BELLY WITH OUT SAND PAPER R WIRE WHEEL???


MAYBE SUM KINDA CHENMICAL R SUMTIN!!! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 18 2009, 03:31 PM~15705529
> *N E ADVICE ON GETTING THE RUBERIZED UNDER COATING AND PAINT OFF THE BELLY WITH OUT SAND PAPER R WIRE WHEEL???
> MAYBE SUM KINDA CHENMICAL R SUMTIN!!! :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sandblast or a lot of high grade thinner :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> just bought 5 of thses dayton kos new with 5 white egale chips!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :0


----------



## dunk420

will post pix of these bad boyz on my chrome dayton adapters as soon as i get em  and of corse the 5th one for my spare n the trunck!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 19 2009, 09:36 AM~15713111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post pix of these bad boyz on my chrome dayton adapters as soon as i get em   and of corse the 5th one for my spare n the trunck!!
> *


Score!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15713111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post pix of these bad boyz on my chrome dayton adapters as soon as i get em   and of corse the 5th one for my spare n the trunck!!
> *



Man Those Look Nice


----------



## dunk420

i think they will look good :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

damn chris getting down on that vert!!! Make me wanna sell mine to get a vert! :yessad:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 17 2009, 11:01 AM~15691629
> *just bought 5 of thses dayton kos new with 5 white egale chips!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! uffin:


----------



## dunk420

santa came!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

i love this pic!!! :biggrin: 

cant wait to break her out next time!!!


----------



## dunk420

oh the werk :uh: 




> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 27 2009, 08:56 PM~15486808
> *putn n werek with my homie daniel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dunk420

fidn to put n werk!! will post pix 2 night!!


----------



## dunk420

grind prime sand
grind prime sand
grind prime sand
grind prime sand
grind prime sand :uh:


----------



## dunk420

who says u cant 2k prime rit tha fuk n ur drive way!!!  

this beeautch will have paint and clear by the next 2 weeks!!! :0


----------



## Scrapin63




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 22 2009, 06:44 PM~15746905
> *who says u cant 2k prime rit tha fuk n ur drive way!!!
> 
> this beeautch will have paint and clear by the next 2 weeks!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 Weeks! Clock starts now!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 24 2009, 11:28 AM~15766167
> *2 Weeks! Clock starts now!
> *


hno: wat bout the holydayz hno:

i did get some og parts sand blasted and ready for chrome plating!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

got my pastel blue for the car and 2004 lamborghini metalic blue for the frame :0


----------



## dunk420

GOT THE TOP SIDE OF THE FRAME CLEANED UP AND READY FOR PRIME!!
ALSO GOT MY REAR END TORN APART AND SANDED DOWN READY FOR REBUILD AND PAINT!!`


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 29 2009, 06:10 PM~15814589
> *GOT THE TOP SIDE OF THE FRAME CLEANED UP AND READY FOR PRIME!!
> ALSO GOT MY REAR END TORN APART AND SANDED DOWN READY FOR REBUILD AND PAINT!!`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the rear end shortened?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 30 2009, 01:09 PM~15822482
> *Is the rear end shortened?
> *


no this one is not but i will be going with a shorter disk brake set up wen i can afford and that is why i am not plating this rear!!! just paint for this one!!!

im gona clean the guts regasket it and paint it!!! then i will sell it wish bone ready wen i go with the new 1 so if n e body wants it hit me up!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 1 2009, 09:43 AM~15831914
> *no this one is not but i will be going with a shorter disk brake set up wen i can afford and that is why i am not plating this rear!!! just paint for this one!!!
> 
> im  gona clean the guts regasket it and paint it!!! then i will sell it wish bone ready wen i go with the new 1 so if n e body wants it hit me up!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Man with a plan!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15831914
> *no this one is not but i will be going with a shorter disk brake set up wen i can afford and that is why i am not plating this rear!!! just paint for this one!!!
> 
> im  gona clean the guts regasket it and paint it!!! then i will sell it wish bone ready wen i go with the new 1 so if n e body wants it hit me up!!
> *


holla at ya boi when the time gets close


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 02:45 PM~15834609
> *holla at ya boi when the time gets close
> *


SOLD!!!! U NO I WILL! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## dunk420

SOMEBODY COME BY SOME PARTS SO I CAN DUMP IT N TO MY BUILD!!!!


I GOT:
SET OF CENTER GOLD 14 X 7S WITH 5.20S ON EM
EXTRA SET OF ADAPTERS FOR 5 LUG IMPALA
EXTRA SET OF MISS MATCHED KOS
5 COMPLETE PUMPS ALL CHROME STREET
3 SETS OF EXTRA CYLS 10S AND 12S AND NEW CHROME 20S
15 NOIDS
MISS FITINGS AND CHECKS
WRAPED AND MOLDED TRAILING ARMS FOR 58 THRU 64 IMPALA WITH POWER BALLS WELDED IN NEW!!
LOT OF EXTRA 64 PARTS!!
CHROME 350 TURBO DUST COVER ALSO FITS 700R
2 ALL GOLD 14 X 7 DEEZ
1 13 X 7 CHROME AND BLACK CHINA
LOTS MORE JUST HIT ME UP WIT UR NEEDS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 20 2009, 07:53 PM~15731197
> *santa came!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*dam bro looking good....its coming out nice.... pm the price on them 14s*


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 3 2009, 10:35 AM~15857621
> *dam bro looking good....its coming out nice.... pm the price on them 14s
> *


pm sent!!


817 709 4391 chris  
also ware are the pix n the air?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

always cool


----------



## dunk420

I DIDNT EVEN CLEAN THIS STFF OFF!!! ITS ALL REAL NICE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Interested in the adapters.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2009, 11:03 AM~15879767
> *Interested in the adapters.
> *


DONE DEAL!! I WILL BRING EM WIT ME NEXT TIME I COME UR WAY!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2009, 02:05 PM~15871687
> * always cool
> *


i have 2 dallas mavs tickets!!!

center court 3rd section (aka nose bleeds)

thses would cost round 60 or 70 from a ticket place!

i want 40 buks for both!!!


this sat the 12th at 730 pm 

dallas mavs vs charlett!!!

817 709 4391 chris


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 7 2009, 09:37 AM~15897496
> *i have 2 dallas mavs tickets!!!
> 
> center court 3rd section (aka nose bleeds)
> 
> thses would cost round 60 or 70 from a ticket place!
> 
> i want 40 buks for both!!!
> this sat the 12th at 730 pm
> 
> dallas mavs vs charlett!!!
> 
> 817 709 4391 chris
> *


sold 2 1 bad cadi!


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15912681
> *
> *


wraped up my lowers geting ready for chrome!!!! will be painting this weekend!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 10 2009, 10:41 AM~15935695
> *wraped up my lowers geting ready for chrome!!!! will be painting this weekend!!
> *


Damn I need to bring a 12pack of brewskis and come check this ride out!! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 AM~15936443
> *Damn I need to bring a 12pack of brewskis and come check this ride out!!  :cheesy:
> *


N E TIME BRO!!! BUT IM WARNING U I WILL PUT U TO WERK :biggrin: 

WILL BE GOING TO SKIMS EARLY SUNDAY AND THEN REST OF THE DAY IN THE GARAGE!!!! (MINUS COWBOYS GAME) SO N E BODY WANT TO SWANG THRU FEEL FREE! ITS SUPOSED TO BE 70 DEGREES SUNDAY!!!

817 709 4391 CHRIS


----------



## dunk420

got my lowers almost done!!! just have to grind away the high spots and send to chrome!!
























this is how much my dawg helpt!!








he used to at least keep watch while i werkt!! :uh:


----------



## dunk420

just bought my disk brake conversion!!! will post pix wen it gets here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 15 2009, 05:24 PM~15991098
> *just bought my disk brake conversion!!! will post pix wen it gets here!!! :biggrin:
> *



What's going on homie....


----------



## dunk420

JUST BOUGHT 2 SETS OF HARD TOP BODY MOUNTS!!!

I GOT 2 SETS CUZ IVE HEARD U WILL NEED EXTRAS TO STACK IF NEED BE!! 
WEN IM DONE I SHOULD HAVE A FEW EXTRA IF N E BODY NEEDS EM!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2009, 11:50 AM~15998358
> *What's going on homie....
> *


same ol shit homie! just tring to get this vert rolling by summer! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Wuts Up Big Chris??


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 09:41 AM~16018973
> *Wuts Up Big Chris??
> *


same old shit doggie!!!!

heading to the chrome shop with my grill core supoort wheel wells and the lowers that i personaly put the finishing touches on so they have the smooth botom look for chrome plating! im geting prety good at welding small stuff and using the torch!! :biggrin: 










































and this is ware we are at!!!!!!

i had to move my 1946 chevy truck project to another spot cuz the city was tripn allready!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

dropet a shit load off for platingand got this n today! new chrome heater cover and all the e brake stuff for that full chrome undies sig!!! :biggrin: 

















































also i have this nice grill for sale! 150 takes it!!!
















also have a set of new chrome upper ball joints!!!!never instaled after chrome! 
50 gets em!!


----------



## dunk420

putn in werk!!!

got the frame all primed up!!!


----------



## dunk420

sum random pix!!



















wat is that??? is that 2004 lambo candy blue! :0 no he didnt!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

there is is! still got to flip it and spray and clear that but so far so good!


----------



## dunk420

more pix!! :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

NICCCEEE


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 20 2009, 06:48 PM~16040011
> *NICCCEEE
> *


thanks bra :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 20 2009, 06:19 PM~16039795
> *there is is! still got to flip it and spray and clear that but so far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdub20

Nice! I see ya boi!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn chris you aint fuckin around!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 08:09 PM~16051652
> *Damn chris you aint fuckin around!
> *


just wait till i start bolting up this stock pile of chrome i got :biggrin: :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 21 2009, 09:23 PM~16051779
> *just wait till i start bolting up this stock pile of chrome i got :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## LowRollinJosh

wow! looking damn good!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 21 2009, 08:23 PM~16051779
> *just wait till i start bolting up this stock pile of chrome i got :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 21 2009, 08:59 PM~16052120
> *wow!  looking damn good!!!
> *


thanks u guys!!! it will b looking beter and beter by the day now! got my disk brakes n!!! :biggrin: now i just need to get my lowers from chrome plating and start the assenmbley!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 20 2009, 06:24 PM~16039824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dunkin making sure no one is creepin....


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 22 2009, 06:36 PM~16061307
> *dunkin making sure no one is creepin....
> *


U ALLREADA NO!!!
CHROME SHOP CALD 2DAY AND MY CHROME IS READY!!! :0 

I STILL NEED 175 MORE TO PICK IT UP SO IF U NEED N E THING HIT ME UP NOW AND WE CAN MAKE A KILLER DEAL TILL I GET 175 :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Looking good, like the color on the frame...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 24 2009, 09:17 AM~16076586
> *Looking good, like the color on the frame...
> *


thanks man! will look even beta wen i clear it!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

looks good... ! i got $175 for you.! lol


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Dec 24 2009, 12:16 PM~16078438
> *looks good... ! i got $175 for you.! lol
> *


wat u need that i got :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 24 2009, 01:40 PM~16079241
> *wat u need that i got :biggrin:
> *


its a white x mas n fort worth texas! :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

its a white and icy christmas out here in the Cedar of the hills, :tongue:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 25 2009, 12:26 PM~16087137
> *its a white and icy christmas out here in the Cedar of the hills, :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice crib foo! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

going to pick up my chrome today :biggrin: 

will post pix l8ter!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 28 2009, 06:56 AM~16108950
> *going to pick up my chrome today :biggrin:
> 
> will post pix l8ter!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 AM~16108950
> *going to pick up my chrome today :biggrin:
> 
> will post pix l8ter!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 AM~16108950
> *going to pick up my chrome today :biggrin:
> 
> will post pix l8ter!
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

like andre from out cast said "u can dew ur makup n my chrome"

pickt up my core suport lower a arms that jesse from majestic reenforced and i welded the plate on and molded and if i dew say so my self i think they cam out good :biggrin: 

got the gas tank straps moter mount steering dealie grill housing e brake bracket and rear back plates!
\


ant nutn to it but to dew it now! :biggrin: 










fukn computer wont download my pix for sum fukn reason! :angry: 

so far just this one went thru :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

im fighting wit it :angry:


----------



## dunk420

sory guys this thing wins! i will post more wen this shit is werkn!! :uh:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

What kind of welder did you weld your frame with?


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 28 2009, 06:52 PM~16113203
> *im fighting wit it :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fucking hot!! damn i wana get some shit chromed too! lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 28 2009, 05:49 PM~16113158
> *
> got the gas tank straps moter mount steering dealie grill housing e brake bracket and rear back plates!
> 
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup: Looking good Chris !


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 28 2009, 10:39 PM~16116618
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup: Looking good Chris !
> *


yea i dont no wat its cald fuker :biggrin: 

gona try this shit from werk and see if its my home computer! i just had it "werkt" on and i think its more fukt up than b 4!!!


e brake










heater cover










lowers


















gas tank straps 75 ramdom bolts to put the clip bak 2 gather moter mounts e brake mount 












money shot









core suport










steering dealie sway bar grill mount thinge and rear back plates!









guess my home computer is fuket!! :angry:


----------



## dunk420

still got most of this layn round :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 08:01 PM~16114773
> *What kind of welder did you weld your frame with?
> *


i didnt do the frame work! that was done by the pros "aka jesse from majestix" but i use a 3200 weld pak from lincon wire welders for my cosmetic work! that one will only weld 3/16 and thinner good!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 29 2009, 11:39 AM~16121378
> *i didnt do the frame work! that was done by the pros "aka jesse from majestix" but i use a 3200 weld pak from lincon wire welders for my cosmetic work! that one will only weld 3/16 and thinner  good!
> *


I should have taken pics that day you picked it up...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 29 2009, 09:43 AM~16120492
> *yea i dont no wat its cald fuker :biggrin:
> 
> gona try this shit from werk and see if its my home computer! i just had it "werkt" on and i think its more fukt up than b 4!!!
> e brake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heater cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gas tank straps 75 ramdom bolts to put the clip bak 2 gather moter mounts e brake mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> money shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core suport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering dealie sway bar grill mount thinge and rear back plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess my home computer is fuket!! :angry:
> *


awe freash chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Its Getting Bright! :biggrin: Overther


----------



## laylo67

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 16 2009, 04:11 PM~15380815
> *more stuff for sale!!! make offers!!! feed the vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know im little late for the sale but u selling chevy switch holder 4th pic from the top down :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 30 2009, 01:18 PM~16133925
> *i know im little late for the sale but u selling chevy switch holder 4th pic from the top down :biggrin:
> *


that 1 is going on my ride! :biggrin: 

good eye tho


----------



## dunk420

got my lower a arm bushings pressed in at my job with out even a snag or chiping the chrome :biggrin: 

soo wat u guys think???

are these arms looking good or not!!!!

there my lil creation and i put alot of metal work n 2 em!!! 

they are strong enough to hop on and i think they are prety 2 :cheesy: 





























































and wat is that!!! 

not chrome lower ball joints :0 



















shhhh!!! my chrome is taking a nap :biggrin: 











who cut on the lights :angry:


----------



## dunk420

happy new year everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 31 2009, 09:41 AM~16143677
> *got my lower a arm bushings pressed in at my job with out even a snag or chiping the chrome :biggrin:
> 
> soo wat u guys think???
> 
> are these arms looking good or not!!!!
> 
> there my lil creation and i put alot of metal work n 2 em!!!
> 
> they are strong enough to hop on and i think they are prety 2 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wat is that!!!
> 
> not chrome lower ball joints :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shhhh!!! my chrome is taking a nap :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cut on the lights :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got my rear end rebuilt with all new brakes and oil and o rings and gaskets!!

wen it gets at least 60 i will paint and clear the botom of my frame!!


----------



## dunk420

got the rest of the frame sprayed and it came out prety fukn good!

im geting the hang of my gun :biggrin: 

just imagine how glosy it will b wen i clear it :0


----------



## dunk420

wat more!! 



awe shit!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0  :wow:


----------



## dunk420

got a set of new dayton stamped hex kos with white chips and s set of dayton stamped adapters!!!!

i have 450 tied up in these so keep that in mind!!!

im not hyurting just going with all chrome in stead!!!

willing to trade for chrome dayton kos or n e thing dayton or zenith!!!

i need a set of 13s for my vert!

used ok but have to be perfect!!
stamped prefered!!!

have cash to put on top if deal is good enough!!!















































heres one on my 72 spoke all gold dayton!!




















local pick up in dallas texas or 15 dollars to ship every thing!!!!

[email protected] pay pal


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 10 2010, 05:02 PM~16246289
> *got a set of new dayton stamped hex kos with white chips and s set of dayton stamped adapters!!!!
> 
> i have 450 tied up in these so keep that in mind!!!
> 
> im not hyurting just going with all chrome in stead!!!
> 
> willing to trade for chrome dayton kos or n e thing dayton or zenith!!!
> 
> i need a set of 13s for my vert!
> 
> used ok but have to be perfect!!
> stamped prefered!!!
> 
> have cash to put on top if deal is good enough!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one on my 72 spoke all gold dayton!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local pick up in dallas texas or 15 dollars to ship every thing!!!!
> 
> [email protected]  pay pal
> *


just picked up a set of all chrome 72 spoke deez!!!

now i want to trade these kos for some chrome ones!!!!!

whos got clean ass chrome dayton kos up for grabs???


----------



## dunk420

got the frame cleared and now she ready for assembley!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 16 2010, 02:21 PM~16310429
> *
> got the frame cleared and now she ready for assembley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD. uffin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 16 2010, 03:21 PM~16310429
> *got the frame cleared and now she ready for assembley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Lookin Good!


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin real good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 21 2009, 08:23 PM~16051779
> *just wait till i start bolting up this stock pile of chrome i got :biggrin:  :0
> *



hno: BISCH GON BE *CLEAN* :yes:


----------



## 214monte

looking good homie


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 22 2010, 07:07 AM~16373792
> *hno:  BISCH GON BE *CLEAN*  :yes:
> *


thanks guys!!! all this hard work and blood is starting to show!!!

got the frame fliped over and on jack stands with foam on em!!


just tryn 2 find time 2 start bolting up all this chrome!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16380070
> *thanks guys!!! all this hard work and blood is starting to show!!!
> 
> got the frame fliped over and on jack stands with foam on em!!
> just tryn 2 find time 2 start bolting up all this chrome!!!
> *


----------



## dunk420

picket up some moe chrome!!!!!!


got the 

dash housing
head light bezals
lower grill molding 
og oil filter cover
power glide dust cover
og valve covers

all looks good!!! thanks skim,  






































just waiting till i bolt her up!!! :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 24 2010, 04:13 PM~16395707
> *picket up some moe chrome!!!!!!
> got the
> 
> dash housing
> head light bezals
> lower grill molding
> og oil filter cover
> power glide dust cover
> og valve covers
> 
> all looks good!!! thanks skim,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting till i bolt her up!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice .... ride is gonna be sick!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 25 2010, 09:50 AM~16403147
> *Very nice .... ride is gonna be sick!
> *


thanks bra!!!! :cheesy: 

im geting excited now :wow:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 24 2010, 05:13 PM~16395707
> *picket up some moe chrome!!!!!!
> got the
> 
> dash housing
> head light bezals
> lower grill molding
> og oil filter cover
> power glide dust cover
> og valve covers
> 
> all looks good!!! thanks skim,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting till i bolt her up!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wut up homie...who does your chrome.....?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Jan 27 2010, 08:41 AM~16427345
> *wut up homie...who does your chrome.....?
> *


The Homie Skim :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 27 2010, 10:32 AM~16427722
> *The Homie Skim  :biggrin:
> *


I USE SEVERAL DIFF SPOTS DEPENDING ON WAT I WANT DONE!!!!

AND SKIM IS ONE OF EM!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS , CANT WAIT TO SEE HER COMPLETE


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 27 2010, 12:08 PM~16428520
> *LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS , CANT WAIT TO SEE HER COMPLETE
> *


thanks bro!!! c u friday


----------



## dunk420

13 x 7s!! sold to urs truly!!!

these hoes gona look clean on tha vert :0 

pay pal sent and suposed to be n tha mail monday morning!! :biggrin: 

come on santa clawzzz!!


----------



## dunk420

new toys for my set up!!!! now i need one more chrome square dump so if n e body nose ware 1 iz break brerad!!!!!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT for Chris


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Feb 2 2010, 10:28 PM~16494796
> *TTT for Chris
> *


thanks main!!!!!

now i just gata find time to put diz beautch back 2gather!!! :wow:


----------



## dunk420

got my chrome 2 day!!!!!!


grill!!!































these trailing arms are for sale!!! :0 










and my mutha fukn clean allmost new 13 x 7 deez please!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 24 2010, 05:13 PM~16395707
> *picket up some moe chrome!!!!!!
> got the
> 
> dash housing
> head light bezals
> lower grill molding
> og oil filter cover
> power glide dust cover
> og valve covers
> 
> all looks good!!! thanks skim,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting till i bolt her up!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice color   was going with that color, but went with the color i already had on my rag


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16505816
> *Very nice color     was going with that color, but went with the color i already had on my rag
> *



yea its 2004 lambo candy blue!!!

the body im paintind pastel blue and want to pin strip it!! :wow:


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dunk420

well its snowed 17 inches in 48 hours!!!!!!!


and remember this is fukn texas!!!!

it never snows like this!!!!










DO U SEE THE 110 POUND PIT BULL???


----------



## dunk420

but that didnt stop me from putn in some werk in the garage!!!

mocking up all the chrome and finding all the bolts to put it 2gather!!


coming along so far!!!!


----------



## dunk420

disk brakes are going on next!!

i will be able to stop next time!!


----------



## dunk420

more pix!!!!


----------



## dunk420

more fo ooooo


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 07:54 PM~16612235
> *
> *


wat up bra :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 15 2010, 05:37 PM~16620360
> *wat up bra :biggrin:
> *


just peeking around.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 16 2010, 12:59 PM~16629192
> *just peeking around.
> *













:0 


Looking Good Chris


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## KERRBSS

:uh: why didnt you go the extra mile and grind down the welds?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 18 2010, 07:19 AM~16649702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: why didnt you go the extra mile and grind down the welds?
> *


i ground them down for 2 weeks wen i had time!!!!

they are very big welds and if i ground em down all the way i think it wud make it weaker!!! the other route was to use mud r bondo and i didnt want n e mud on my frame so i ground it simi smooth 2k high build primed it sprayed 2004 lambo candy blue and 3 coats of clear!!!! 

i think it came out good and i kinda like the welds cuz it looks simi smooth and beefy as fuk!!!!!

i like it and thats all that matters!!! 

thanks for the input tho!!!!! :biggrin: 

all comments welcome!!!!

this is how u learn


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 18 2010, 03:02 PM~16652675
> *i ground them down for 2 weeks wen i had time!!!!
> 
> they are very big welds and if i ground em down all the way i think it wud make it weaker!!!  the other route was to use mud r bondo and i didnt want n e mud on my frame so i ground it simi smooth 2k high build primed it sprayed 2004 lambo candy blue and 3 coats of clear!!!!
> 
> i think it came out good and i kinda like the welds cuz it looks simi smooth and beefy as fuk!!!!!
> 
> i like it and thats all that matters!!!
> 
> thanks for the input tho!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> all comments welcome!!!!
> 
> this is how u learn*


----------



## dunk420

I NEED 2 R 3 CLEAN CHROME R NON CHROME WATER SLOW DOWNS!!!!!

WHOS GOT ME???

BLACK MAJIC GOTS EM FOR 90!!!

N E BODY GOT N E R NO WARE SUM R???


----------



## luxridez

good luck on the build meng!.........


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Feb 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16658064
> *good luck on the build meng!.........
> *


thanks maIN!!! NOW IT A RACE TO SEE IF IM ROLLING BY SUMMER!! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 19 2010, 09:54 AM~16660470
> *thanks maIN!!!  NOW IT A RACE TO SEE IF IM ROLLING BY SUMMER!!  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

WAMMY ALL STEEL WITH STEEL BLOCKS AND 1 INCH PORTS AND I MADE SOME SLEVES TO GO OVER MY ALL THREAD AND POLISHED EM UP AND PUT CHROME CAP BOLTS ON THAT BEATCH!!!!! ALSO SOME CHROME MOTERS A #13 MARCUCHI TO THE NOSE WITH A SUPER MAN GEAR TO THE REAR!!!!

SUPER DUTY ADEX TO THE NOSE AND 2 CHROME SQUARES TO THE REAR!!!!

I STILL NEED 1 CHROME SQUARE DUMP AND 2 R 3 WATER SLOWS IF N E BODY GOTS N E!!!!! :cheesy: 








































AND THIS IS WARE ITS AT NOW!!!


----------



## dunk420

Got my chrome square dump! Now I just need 2 r 3 water slow downs! Who's got me?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dropped_97blazer

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got my rear end primed sprayed to match the color im going with my body and cleared!!!! didnt come out flawless but it will do!!! wen i can afford im geting an all chrome ford 9!!!!! now its realy time to bolt all this shit up!!!!


----------



## dunk420

went back for round 2!!!

finished the disk brakes steering and test fit my 13 x 7 double stamped daytons!!!!

fit like they were made for it!! :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 20 2010, 09:11 PM~16673554
> *Got my chrome square dump! Now I just need 2 r 3 water slow downs!  Who's got me?
> *


N e body?????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking good Chris !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2010, 07:49 AM~16686597
> *Looking good Chris !
> *


X2


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 21 2010, 07:03 PM~16680758
> *went back for round 2!!!
> 
> finished the disk brakes steering and test fit my 13 x 7 double stamped daytons!!!!
> 
> fit like they were made for it!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gettin done!


----------



## dunk420

Thanks uz guyz! Just tryn to finish the frame up so I can move on! Still got hella work to do! Luckly I allready bought most of wat I need to finish the car! Just Gata get it done! Itz a good thing I painted the rear end Cuz yesterday Was the first warm day n a while ans today it's rite back to freezing! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 22 2010, 05:03 PM~16690577
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


FYI!! Had a dude come Down from chicago and bougt every Canadian frame I had! I no u were tryn to get one but there gone homie! :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2010, 07:49 AM~16686597
> *Looking good Chris !
> *


Thanks bra! Let's c sum pix of that clean mo fo u got hidden! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

rag looking pimp


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 03:33 AM~16709096
> * rag looking pimp
> *


Thanks bro! And thanks to u matt and everybody else that helped me move that heavy ass frame round while I was working on her! Man u shouda Ben there wen we flipped the frame over so I cud spray the bottom!! Six guys and it was still a pain! U and matt r some of the few that got to roll the vert wit me b 4 I tore her down! Can't wait to turn the key agin!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2009, 07:36 AM~13955936
> *IM GONA ROLL MY SHIT STOCK THIS SUMMER AND WINTER TIME THE FRAME WILL BE DONE AND I SWITCH THE BODY OVER AND SPRAY THE BELLY!!! SUMMER 2010 THE RAG HAS FULL STRAPPED FRAME AND FULL CHROME UNDIES!! :biggrin:
> *


Posted this up last may!!! I should hold true to it less I have a snag witch I probaly will!! :uh:


And I forgot to mention that I wud wreck it this summer as well!!


----------



## lowrrico

Looks good


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## dunk420

awite i put n werk last night and now i got a roller!!!!



i got a few ?s tho!!!

how many coils should i run in the front and rear??? also wat strokes??

remember it a vert so clearnce in the well is limited!!!

n e help wud b all good!!

i was thinking tele scop 8s?????

i think they go for round 2 bills tho :wow: 

i want a big lock up and a low lay!!!!! i thought 3 turns n the rear and 5 turns n the front but it dont look rite to me so wats the scoop???

n e how heres my work n progress!!!















































notice my home slash verty guard dawg!!! :biggrin: 


hes even mean muggn me!!!!

lil bastard!!

he thinks this build is his!! :uh: 











and my #1!! my 5 month old 1st born son!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 27 2010, 09:07 AM~16740801
> *awite i put n werk last night and now i got a roller!!!!
> i got a few ?s tho!!!
> 
> how many coils should i run in the front and rear???  also wat strokes??
> 
> remember it a vert so clearnce in the well is limited!!!
> 
> n e help wud b all good!!
> 
> i was thinking tele scop 8s?????
> 
> i think they go for round 2 bills tho :wow:
> 
> i want a big lock up and a low lay!!!!! i thought 3 turns n the rear and 5 turns n the front but it dont look rite to me so wats the scoop???
> 
> n e how heres my work n progress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice my home slash verty guard dawg!!! :biggrin:
> hes even mean muggn me!!!!
> 
> lil bastard!!
> 
> he thinks this build is his!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my #1!!  my 5 month old 1st born son!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2010, 10:08 AM~16741019
> *
> *


wat up skim im gona get this rotiserie back to u soon i promise!!!!

hey the rear bumper part of my frame is visably off line!!! i am going to have to str8en it b 4 i bolt up the body rite??? i dont think i can use that many extra body mounts!!!


----------



## dunk420

big ups to my boy daniel for put n werk for me!!!

we got the body rotated 45 deg and i think thats all im going with it cuz i got no braces welded n!!!!! plenty of room to do wat i gata do tho!!!! its solid just gata sand and prime and paint!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

chris your ride is look bad ass bro.cant wait to see you rollin here in fort worth.


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 28 2010, 06:55 PM~16752452
> *big ups to my boy daniel for put n werk for me!!!
> 
> we got the body rotated 45 deg and i think thats all im going with it cuz i got no braces welded n!!!!! plenty of room to do wat i gata do tho!!!! its solid just gata sand and prime and paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS! :thumbsup: 

YOUR CORE SUPPORT IS BACKWARDS THO! :420: uffin: 

YOU WANNA BUY THAT REINFORCED & ENGRAVED CHROME REAREND BACK!?! :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 28 2010, 06:55 PM~16752452
> *big ups to my boy daniel for put n werk for me!!!
> 
> we got the body rotated 45 deg and i think thats all im going with it cuz i got no braces welded n!!!!! plenty of room to do wat i gata do tho!!!! its solid just gata sand and prime and paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the frame lookin gud dunk


----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD..........


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 1 2010, 07:34 AM~16758640
> *LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS!  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOUR CORE SUPPORT IS BACKWARDS THO! :420:  uffin:
> 
> YOU WANNA BUY THAT REINFORCED & ENGRAVED CHROME REAREND BACK!?!  :dunno:
> *


Thanks bro!! Don't realy need the rear end bak but I sure wud like to get those chrome accumies back!!!! And don't worry bout the core that's just the best place for it!! 
It's n no way bolted down!!


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 1 2010, 09:28 PM~16765844
> *Thanks bro!! Don't realy need the rear end bak but I sure wud like to get those chrome accumies back!!!!  And don't worry bout the core that's just the best place for it!!
> It's n no way bolted down!!
> *


I'm jus messin w/ ya, I know you know what's up! I haven't laid out my trunk so i don't know if i'm gonna use the accumulators yet!?! If I decide not to, i'll give you first grab!


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 9 2010, 09:05 PM~16240220
> *got the rest of the frame sprayed and it came out prety fukn good!
> 
> im geting the hang of my gun :biggrin:
> 
> just imagine how glosy it will b wen i clear it :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What's up Chris !... Can you do me a favor and measure those batteries? Did you get them from the dude in Garland?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Mar 8 2010, 08:37 PM~16832224
> *kinda looks like mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It does look close!! Is that going on ur vert??

If u Eva roll in Dallas fort worth hit me up an well roll !!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 9 2010, 08:17 AM~16836949
> *It does look close!! Is that going on ur vert??
> 
> If u Eva roll in Dallas fort worth hit me up an well roll !!
> *


yeah as soon as i mold and paint it. plus all the chrome you know the drill :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Your Ride Is Coming Together Real Nice Chris...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 08:55 PM~16854657
> *Your Ride Is Coming Together Real Nice Chris...
> *


Thanks bra!! And thanks big time for picking up and running by those wire looms!! 
I owe u one on that!! with the new baby I got no time to hit the swap meets like I used to !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 11 2010, 07:51 AM~16858478
> *Thanks bra!! And thanks big time for picking up and running by those wire looms!!
> I owe us one on that!! with the new baby I got no time to hit the swap meets like I used to !
> *


Thats Cool Bro any Time..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 07:53 AM~16858487
> *Thats Cool Bro any Time..
> *


Did u see how pizzed my wife was :wow:


----------



## Scrapin63

looking good in here


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 11 2010, 07:55 AM~16858492
> *Did u see how pizzed my wife was :wow:
> *


LOL Yeah.. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16873307
> *uffin:
> *


Wat up bro ! How u been?? Man I wish u were closer cuz I heard u no ur way round a paint booth prety dam gud! :0 u wood love for u to get Down on the vert

I got my three slow downs and three checks!! Now I just need two half inch checks and get my hard lines thrown n!!
!!


----------



## blackcherry 84

:thumbsup: looks good Chris!!


----------



## dunk420

awite got half the belly sanded and rotated the other 45 degrees to get the rest!!!!

got my 3 chrome water slow downs for my set up!!!

got my heads back from the shop!!!


and got a case of beer!!!!


now datz a gud day!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 06:19 PM~16909651
> *awite got half the belly sanded and rotated the other 45 degrees to get the rest!!!!
> 
> got my 3 chrome water slow downs for my set up!!!
> 
> got my heads back from the shop!!!
> and got a case of beer!!!!
> now datz a gud day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you gonna need more beer than that :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 13 2010, 01:18 PM~16881070
> *Wat up bro ! How u been?? Man I wish u were closer cuz I heard u no ur way round a paint booth prety dam gud! :0  u wood love for u to get Down on the vert
> 
> I got my three slow downs and three checks!! Now I just need two half inch checks and get my hard lines thrown n!!
> !!
> *


im good, thanks. im only a plane flight away 

rags looking nice quick!

sold my 4 before i got a chance to throw the ac in it. its still in the box you sent lol. thinking about tryin to sell it. taking too much room up in the garage hno:
and needing the money to finish the lac... :happysad:


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tko_818

sick build thread homie, i checked it out from start to finish  how did you get the frame and belly down to bare metal? im about to do the same.. except Skim didnt hook me up with no nifty ass rotisserie :angry:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 26 2010, 02:18 AM~17005200
> *sick build thread homie, i checked it out from start to finish  how did you get the frame and belly down to bare metal? im about to do the same.. except Skim didnt hook me up with no nifty ass rotisserie :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Looking hella gud Chris!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 26 2010, 01:18 AM~17005200
> *sick build thread homie, i checked it out from start to finish  how did you get the frame and belly down to bare metal? im about to do the same.. except Skim didnt hook me up with no nifty ass rotisserie :angry:
> *


I use those high tourqe electric angle grinders!! On the frame I used rough grit 9 inch disk with the sand paper layered and the center of each one has that huge bolt in the center to bolt up to ur grinder!! I got mine at home depo for like 8 bucks each!! I used round six!!

On the belly I had alot of rubberized under coating to remove so I used those weird looking plastic disks that are round 4 inches and have the same huge bolt in the center of each one! There ten each and I used round 15 of those witch makes me wonder how much soda blasting the belly would be cuz it's hella work!!


Hope this helps bra!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn!!!!!!!! chris yove done a whole lot since the last time i saw it!!!1


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 26 2010, 06:17 AM~17005763
> *Looking hella gud Chris!!
> *


Thanks bra!!! How u an ur boy doing?? Hitn the streets this summer hard??? My builds moving kinda slow past couple weeks but hope to shoot sum 2 k high build primer on the belly within 1 week !!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 26 2010, 08:30 AM~17006077
> *Thanks bra!!! How u an ur boy doing?? Hitn the streets this summer hard??? My builds moving kinda slow past couple weeks but hope to shoot sum 2 k high build primer on the belly  within 1 week !!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16807452


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 01:08 AM~16934406
> *im good, thanks. im only a plane flight away
> 
> rags looking nice quick!
> 
> sold my 4 before i got a chance to throw the ac in it. its still in the box you sent lol. thinking about tryin to sell it. taking too much room up in the garage hno:
> and needing the money to finish the lac... :happysad:
> *


 :0 Make it happen Dunk!


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 26 2010, 01:18 AM~17005200
> *sick build thread homie, i checked it out from start to finish  how did you get the frame and belly down to bare metal? im about to do the same.. except Skim didnt hook me up with no nifty ass rotisserie :angry:
> *


 :0 inorder to do it easiest u gotta take it off the frame or put it on a lift and sand blast it from underneath.


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice build homie.


----------



## dunk420

N answer to ur ?????


I use those high tourqe electric angle grinders!! On the frame I used rough grit 9 inch disk with the sand paper layered and the center of each one has that huge bolt in the center to bolt up to ur grinder!! I got mine at home depo for like 8 bucks each!! I used round six!!

On the belly I had alot of rubberized under coating to remove so I used those weird looking plastic disks that are round 4 inches and have the same huge bolt in the center of each one! There ten each and I used round 15 of those witch makes me wonder how much soda blasting the belly would be cuz it's hella work!!
Hope this helps bra!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 27 2010, 09:07 AM~16740801
> *awite i put n werk last night and now i got a roller!!!!
> i got a few ?s tho!!!
> 
> how many coils should i run in the front and rear???  also wat strokes??
> 
> remember it a vert so clearnce in the well is limited!!!
> 
> n e help wud b all good!!
> 
> i was thinking tele scop 8s?????
> 
> i think they go for round 2 bills tho :wow:
> 
> i want a big lock up and a low lay!!!!! i thought 3 turns n the rear and 5 turns n the front but it dont look rite to me so wats the scoop???
> 
> n e how heres my work n progress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice my home slash verty guard dawg!!! :biggrin:
> hes even mean muggn me!!!!
> 
> lil bastard!!
> 
> he thinks this build is his!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my #1!!  my 5 month old 1st born son!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 28 2010, 06:55 PM~16752452
> *big ups to my boy daniel for put n werk for me!!!
> 
> we got the body rotated 45 deg and i think thats all im going with it cuz i got no braces welded n!!!!! plenty of room to do wat i gata do tho!!!! its solid just gata sand and prime and paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 06:19 PM~16909651
> *awite got half the belly sanded and rotated the other 45 degrees to get the rest!!!!
> 
> got my 3 chrome water slow downs for my set up!!!
> 
> got my heads back from the shop!!!
> and got a case of beer!!!!
> now datz a gud day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awite this is ware were at!! I'm going home today to dew sum sanding on the belly and the fire wall!!
Will post pix tonight!!!


----------



## dunk420

just a lil at a time :wow:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 27 2010, 10:07 AM~16740801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


After this weekend that frame is goign to Look Killer ! ! ! ! !


----------



## dunk420

man lil chris came by and did his thang and it came out bad ass!! 

he drove 45 mins brought all his own shit and did all this for 70 buks!!!

i tiped him 10 just cuz and its a killer deal!!

lil chris at 469 235 8142


----------



## 80 Eldog

:0 Lookin good Bro!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17088453
> *man lil chris came by and did his thang and it came out bad ass!!
> 
> he drove 45 mins brought all his own shit and did all this for 70 buks!!!
> 
> i tiped him 10 just cuz and its a killer deal!!
> 
> lil chris at 469 235 8142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy the lil homie could help ........


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 10:25 PM~17088799
> *:0  Lookin good Bro!
> *


thanks main!! im happy wit it!! :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

damn it man


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 03:32 PM~17102602
> *damn it man
> *


I no rite!! I'm geting excited now!! 
Gona go get some more primer today! Hot a thin coat on belly and firewall just need alot thicker coverage!'


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Apr 6 2010, 07:20 AM~17110333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


man lil chris came by and did his thang and it came out bad ass!! 

he drove 45 mins brought all his own shit and did all this for 70 buks!!!

i tiped him 10 just cuz and its a killer deal!!

lil chris at 469 235 8142


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 3 2010, 09:38 PM~17088453
> *man lil chris came by and did his thang and it came out bad ass!!
> 
> he drove 45 mins brought all his own shit and did all this for 70 buks!!!
> 
> i tiped him 10 just cuz and its a killer deal!!
> 
> lil chris at 469 235 8142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet!


----------



## dunk420

picked this up!! looking to get a 1000 thru parting it out r str8 sale for project!! :0


----------



## juangotti

ttt


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17137794
> *picked this up!!  looking to get a 1000 thru parting it out r str8 sale for project!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Did you ever follow up on that 51' coupe ?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 05:44 AM~17166189
> *Did you ever follow up on that 51' coupe ?
> *


No I didn't!! It was missing some hard to find stuff that would have made for a hard flip!!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17137794
> *picked this up!!  looking to get a 1000 thru parting it out r str8 sale for project!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



got first dibs on the rolling frame! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 12 2010, 01:09 PM~17168737
> *got first dibs on the rolling frame! :biggrin:
> *


That car was sold.


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2010, 01:14 PM~17168778
> *That car was sold.
> *



oh well, next time! lol


----------



## dunk420

Ok!! Over the last few months I've been colecting parts to chrome out and rebuild my 283 og moter and og powerglide tranny!! Well I got everything I need and got my heads rebuilt so it's time!! My bro n law is coming down from amrillo Friday and putn n werk wit me cuz he wants to learn and best way is hands on!! So the moter and tranny are all greasy and old but by Monday should be bolted up to my frame painted and chromed out!!!


Well c if it goes ad planned!!! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 13 2010, 04:20 PM~17181299
> *Ok!! Over the last few months I've been colecting parts to chrome out and rebuild my 283 og moter and og powerglide tranny!! Well I got everything I need and got my heads rebuilt so it's time!! My bro n law is coming down from amrillo Friday and putn n werk wit me cuz he wants to learn and best way is hands on!! So the moter and tranny are all greasy and old but by Monday should be bolted up to my frame painted and chromed out!!!
> Well c if it goes ad planned!!! :wow:
> *



can't wait !


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 13 2010, 05:20 PM~17181299
> *Ok!! Over the last few months I've been colecting parts to chrome out and rebuild my 283 og moter and og powerglide tranny!! Well I got everything I need and got my heads rebuilt so it's time!! My bro n law is coming down from amrillo Friday and putn n werk wit me cuz he wants to learn and best way is hands on!! So the moter and tranny are all greasy and old but by Monday should be bolted up to my frame painted and chromed out!!!
> Well c if it goes ad planned!!! :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris,

I'm going to Alex's house early saturday morning. I can just drop off that chrome power steering pulley then if you want. I think you're only a few minutes from him anyway...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 11:23 AM~17201322
> *Chris,
> 
> I'm going to Alex's house early saturday morning. I can just drop off that chrome power steering pulley then if you want. I think you're only a few minutes from him anyway...
> *


Sounds good bra!! Sat it is!! Just call wen on ur way!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 27 2010, 07:07 AM~16740801
> *
> and my #1!!  my 5 month old 1st born son!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great build dunk..by the time you know it he will be 6..like my little man in front of the '64..and this one is my second son :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 15 2010, 02:27 PM~17202970
> *Great build dunk..by the time you know it he will be 6..like my little man in front of the '64..and this one is my second son  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


allready!!!! ima keep an eye on ur build  

well i got my new radiator
new carpet kit light blue
new chrome starter
and got both my primer and base coat GUNS back from being rebuilt and cleaned!!

also droped 250 at autozone on just random shit to finish the moter

engery sus. moter mounts $80
energy sus. trans mount $35
high temp paint $20
plugs $40
intake bolt kit chrome!!! $25
VALVE COVER BOLTS $10
ECT ECT ECT :cheesy:`


THERE FIXED HER FOR YA!

and just noticed i 4 got to post pix r i didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 15 2010, 04:06 PM~17205102
> *allready!!!! ima keep an eye on ur build
> 
> well i got my new radiator
> new carpet kit light blue
> new chrome starter
> and got both my primer and base coat back from being rebuilt and cleaned!!
> 
> also droped 250 at autozone on just random shit to finish the moter
> 
> engery sus. moter mounts $80
> energy sus. trans mount $35
> high temp paint $20
> plugs  $40
> intake bolt kit chrome!!!  $25
> VALVE COVER BOLTS  $10
> ECT  ECT ECT :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 

YOu can definitely drop some cheese in good ole autozone..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 15 2010, 12:59 PM~17202144
> *Sounds good bra!! Sat it is!! Just call wen on ur way!!
> *


Cool... What time do you wake up? You gonna have some waffles ready?..lol..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17205102
> *allready!!!! ima keep an eye on ur build
> 
> well i got my new radiator
> new carpet kit light blue
> new chrome starter
> and got both my primer and base coat back from being rebuilt and cleaned!!
> 
> also droped 250 at autozone on just random shit to finish the moter
> 
> engery sus. moter mounts $80
> energy sus. trans mount $35
> high temp paint $20
> plugs  $40
> intake bolt kit chrome!!!  $25
> VALVE COVER BOLTS  $10
> ECT  ECT ECT :cheesy:
> *


Imma take a guess and say you ment to put in your guns :happysad:


cause if you rebuilding and cleaning primer and paint you a cheap bastard


----------



## dunk420

well i got my new radiator
new carpet kit light blue
new chrome starter
and got both my primer and base coat GUNS  back from being rebuilt and cleaned!!

also droped 250 at autozone on just random shit to finish the moter

engery sus. moter mounts $80
energy sus. trans mount $35
high temp paint $20
plugs  $40
intake bolt kit chrome!!!  $25
VALVE COVER BOLTS  $10
ECT  ECT ECT :cheesy:`





:biggrin: THERE FIXED HER FOR YA!

and just noticed i 4 got to post pix r i didnt happen :biggrin: 




































[/quote]


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Loco 61

> well i got my new radiator
> new carpet kit light blue
> new chrome starter
> and got both my primer and base coat GUNS  back from being rebuilt and cleaned!!
> 
> also droped 250 at autozone on just random shit to finish the moter
> 
> engery sus. moter mounts $80
> energy sus. trans mount $35
> high temp paint $20
> plugs  $40
> intake bolt kit chrome!!!  $25
> VALVE COVER BOLTS  $10
> ECT  ECT ECT :cheesy:`
> :biggrin: THERE FIXED HER FOR YA!
> 
> and just noticed i 4 got to post pix r i didnt happen :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## dunk420

Frame recap!! By Monday the og 283 and og powerglide will be painted to match car and chromed out and bolted up to this roller$$














































!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Can't wait to see it tomorrow Chris..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

chris the cars really coming along..... looks to me like you'll hit the streets this summer


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 16 2010, 08:46 AM~17210931
> *chris the cars really coming along..... looks to me like you'll hit the streets this summer
> *


You allready no!!


----------



## juangotti

Already


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 16 2010, 09:44 AM~17211452
> *You allready no!!
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

get er done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## SoTexCustomz

coming together bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

i got alot of b 4 pix but for sum fukn dumbass reason my computer wont load em!! :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Lookin real good Chris...


Hit up Alex. I left your chrome power steering pulley with him.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 07:17 PM~17224208
> *Lookin real good Chris...
> Hit up Alex. I left your chrome power steering pulley with him.
> *


 :0 

Where's mine?? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17224304
> *:0
> 
> Where's mine??  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

these mofos puttin in work  thanks again chris


----------



## dunk420

Big ups to my bro n law for driving from Amarillo just to help me get all this done in such a short time thanks bro$$$


----------



## dunk420

these r my favz!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 20 2010, 06:55 AM~17246217
> *these r my favz!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: 

Lookin good brotha!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 20 2010, 09:55 AM~17246217
> *these r my favz!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks Real Nice... Hey I Have That Pully Hit Me Up When You Get A Chance..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 09:11 AM~17246344
> *Looks Real Nice... Hey I Have That Pully Hit Me Up When You Get A Chance..
> *


Thanks bro!! Just tryn to keep up wit y'all!! I'm gona hit u up soon on the pully! Just spent ALOT of time n the garage this weekend and been catching up wit my son now so well get togather soon!! U stay n fort worth rite??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 20 2010, 10:27 AM~17246511
> *Thanks bro!! Just tryn to keep up wit y'all!! I'm gona hit u up soon on the pully! Just spent ALOT of time n the garage this weekend and been catching up wit my son now so well get togather soon!! U stay n fort worth rite??
> *


Yup Riverside Dr. N 121


----------



## dunk420

Can u swing by the crib sumtim?? No hurry!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 20 2010, 10:33 AM~17246569
> *Can u swing by the crib sumtim?? No hurry!!
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 17 2010, 08:06 PM~17223713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks dope!


----------



## dunk420

I started with a solid running driving vert all og!! 
Now I have built this roller up and spraying the belly so once I put the body bak on my new frame she will b on tha next level!! :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

Get down bro! Lookin good!!!


----------



## Loco 61

:wow:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

sold to urs truly!!!!! :biggrin: money sent!!  
Chrome (used) 10 inch slip shaft


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 22 2010, 10:00 AM~17269165
> *sold to urs truly!!!!! :biggrin:  money sent!!
> Chrome (used) 10 inch slip shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet! Nice Toes LOL j/k... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 09:32 AM~17269484
> *Sweet!      Nice <s>Toes</s>  CLAWS   LOL j/k... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: you're wrong Alex....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 08:32 AM~17269484
> *Sweet!      Nice sheet shreders  LOL j/k... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 11:40 AM~17270534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

LMAO


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 22 2010, 12:38 PM~17270500-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: you're wrong Alex....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 22 2010, 12:40 PM~17270534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:46 PM~17270585
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 12:47 PM~17270605
> *LMAO
> *


 :|


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 12:37 PM~17270987
> *:|
> *



:loco:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 01:39 PM~17271012
> *:loco:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## dunk420

Just fer tha record they ant my toes!! 
I wear fuzzy blue slippers remember :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 22 2010, 02:23 PM~17271418
> *Just fer tha record they ant my toes!!
> I wear fuzzy blue slippers remember :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 10:39 AM~17271012
> *:loco:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## dunk420

Gona hit the belly hard tonight from 4 to 9 so if n e body got nutn to dew and WAna kik it and get dirty with my mistress than swang wat ya brang!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 23 2010, 09:44 AM~17279624
> *Gona hit the belly hard tonight from 4 to 9 so if n e body got nutn to dew and WAna kik it and get dirty with my mistress than swang wat ya brang!!
> *


Fidn to head that way!! N e of u going to the ulc meeting I stay two miles up the road!!
Stop by and play with my dirty topless misstress :0


----------



## dunk420

sand prime wait sand prime wait :angry:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17298883
> *sand prime wait sand prime wait :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Apr 23 2010, 02:44 PM~17282048-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stop by and play with my dirty topless misstress :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be selling that on DVD or VHS??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Apr 25 2010, 08:15 PM~17298883
> *sand prime wait sand prime wait :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAAAAYUM! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Got my driveshaft ordered my custom embroidered floor mats and ordered my two chrome half checks and two adex plugs to Finnish my set up! Now just time to hard line tha wammy tank! I'm Gona go to Stuart hose on riverside to get tha hard lines done!! N e body no a beta place??


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## juangotti

TTT!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Did you get the belly sprayed ??


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 04:35 PM~17367506
> *Did you get the belly sprayed ??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 06:35 PM~17367506
> *Did you get the belly sprayed ??
> *


Not in color yet!! Got a few more spots to hit! Should have it sprayed by next Monday!!


----------



## dunk420

Hitting the belly hard all weekend starting Friday at 4pm!!
My goal is to have the belly sprayed and cleared by Monday!!
N e local r d town ryders r welcomed and wanted!! Don't have to bring nutn r no nutn just sanding and painting!! Can pay wit beer bud and parts!! 
N e help much appreacated!! Look forward to seeing my homies and maybe meetn new ones!!


----------



## juangotti

Ill be there with my DA. do you have a compressor?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 03:36 PM~17389012
> *Ill be there with my DA. do you have a compressor?
> *


Got a small one but it works good!!

Will b n tha driveway Friday from 4 pm till 10
saterday from 10 till 10
Sunday after church till 8
swang wat ya brang!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 4 2010, 03:59 PM~17388765
> *Hitting the belly hard all weekend starting Friday at 4pm!!
> My goal is to have the belly sprayed and cleared by Monday!!
> N e local r d town ryders r welcomed and wanted!! Don't have to bring nutn r no nutn just sanding and painting!! Can pay wit beer bud and parts!!
> N e help much appreacated!! Look forward to seeing my homies and maybe meetn new ones!!
> *


----------



## dunk420

$$$$$PROGRESS UPDATES AND RE CAP$$$$$



THE RIDE WHILE I ROLLED HER FOR THE 1ST YEAR!!! :biggrin: 










WEN I GOT HER!!! OG CANADIAN ROLLER UN CUT!!!








AFTER CLEAN UP AND STRIP!!!









MY OG CANADIAN FRAME GETING STARTED











SUPER DUTY ADEX TO THE NOSE AND 2 CHROME SQUARES TO THE REAR!!!!







































MY HARD WORKED ROLLER :biggrin: 




















had this shiznit 4 eva but neva posted pix so here they r!! got a bad ass set of punch 12s with of corse the punch chrome amp!! audio ban door speakers wit wat :0 chrome covers!!! and then a chrome 48 volt street charger!!! MIGHT SEEL STRET CHARGER then an old generic pioneer cd player wit the i pod hook ups!!! going n da glove box fooooo!!! 










































MY 13 X 7 DOUBLE STAMPED DEEZ!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 4 2010, 04:44 PM~17389087
> *Got a small one but it works good!!
> 
> Will b n tha driveway Friday from 4 pm till 10
> saterday from 10 till 10
> Sunday after church till 8
> swang wat ya brang!!
> *


Ill be there Saturday with some beer and...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 06:04 PM~17390410
> *Ill be there Saturday with some beer and...
> *


Allready!! I will b there fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Gona b n my driveway bustn it from 4 till 9!

Like ol boy on half bake said wen he got fired from the record store!!


" who's coming with me"


----------



## juangotti

Sorry I didnt make it out. I got caught up.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2010, 09:24 PM~17438200
> *Sorry I didnt make it out. I got caught up.
> *


It's all gud homie!! Next time fo show!! Got it all ready for prime but haven't sprayed yet!!


----------



## dunk420

got her n prime after werk today!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Gona be wetsanding tomara! Hope to shoot some base by Sunday :0


----------



## dunk420

Big thanks to Jessie from majestix for finishing my frame the rite way!! 
Hop worthy frame with pinstripes n silverleaf :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

bad ass Chris !! :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 13 2010, 11:36 AM~17477575
> *Big thanks to Jessie from majestix for finishing my frame the rite way!!
> Hop worthy frame with pinstripes n silverleaf :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## dunk420

got alot of wet sanding done today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## regal ryda

get right nukka :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 07:49 AM~17513178
> *get right nukka :thumbsup:
> *


u allreada no :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Finishing wetsanding and gona degrease for my base coat today! I will have this thing off the dolly by Monday!! :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 18 2010, 06:27 AM~17525662
> *Finishing wetsanding and gona degrease for my base coat today! I will have this thing off the dolly by Monday!! :0
> *


You doin the damn thing! Good shit bro! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 18 2010, 09:53 AM~17526448
> *You doin the damn thing!  Good shit bro!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks gee!! How's ur 64 drop going??


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 18 2010, 10:56 AM~17528282
> *Thanks gee!! How's ur 64 drop going??
> *


It ain't main..got a lot of shit going on with my fiance's car accident and other sht..sucks to be grown sometimes..lol :biggrin: At least one of us is doin up the '64 drop! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 18 2010, 01:02 PM~17528360
> *It ain't main..got a lot of shit going on with my fiance's car accident and other sht..sucks to be grown sometimes..lol  :biggrin:  At least one of us is doin up the '64 drop!  :cheesy:
> *


I'm n the same boat bro! My wife is going back to school full time and I'm tryn to build on a budget and shit round the house keeps breakn costn a shit ton of loot!!
Ima finish this dam thing tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 19 2010, 08:06 AM~17538340
> *I'm n the same boat bro! My wife is going back to school full time and I'm tryn to build on a budget and shit round the house keeps breakn costn a shit ton of loot!!
> Ima finish this dam thing tho!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep ur head up!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris, 

the weather is perfect for laying down some base homie.....


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2010, 06:28 AM~17538498
> *Chris,
> 
> the weather is perfect for laying down some base homie.....
> *


Do it, do it!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2010, 08:28 AM~17538498
> *Chris,
> 
> the weather is perfect for laying down some base homie.....
> *


I no and I'm fully ready but Sunday after I got done working when I cleaned up and shut the garage the spring broke! Took me and my Buddy just to get it shut and the more I fuk wit it the more the framework is geting bent do I'm affriad if I force it open and closed agin I will end up replacing the hole door n stead of just the spring! 

All this after my home a/c unit went out on me and cost $700 to fix! And b 4 that I had to hire a lawyer to defend me on a wreck I got in a year ago ware dude is sueing me!! And my wife going to school do no check from her for a year! Plus gata put hole fam on my insurance bla bla bla! 
Wen it rains it pours!!!! But my 8 month old boy keeps me sane!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 19 2010, 02:14 PM~17540930
> *I no and I'm fully ready but Sunday after I got done working when I cleaned up and shut the garage the spring broke! Took me and my Buddy just to get it shut and the more I fuk wit it the more the framework is geting bent do I'm affriad if I force it open and closed agin I will end up replacing the hole door n stead of just the spring!
> 
> All this after my home a/c unit went out on me and cost $700 to fix! And b 4 that I had to hire a lawyer to defend me on a wreck I got in a year ago ware dude is sueing me!! And my wife going to school do no check from her for a year! Plus gata put hole fam on my insurance bla bla bla!
> Wen it rains it pours!!!! But my 8 month old boy keeps me sane!
> *


 I Know What You Mean... :sprint:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 01:18 PM~17540966
> *I Know What You Mean... :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: 

mini train riden in trinity park remanissen bout the last show i took my vert to b 4 break down!!! parked rite n front of the tracks!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 19 2010, 02:29 PM~17541081
> *:biggrin:
> 
> mini train riden in trinity park remanissen bout the last show i took my vert to  b 4 break down!!!  parked rite n front of the tracks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OKJessie

ITS LOOKIN REALLY GOOD BRO!! ONE OF MY HOMIES THERE IN FT WORTH FIXIN UP HIS SIX 4 RAG SS... HELL BE OUT SOON TOO AND MY HOMIE THATS HELPIN WITH MY BODYWORK IS REDOIN HIS 64 FULL FRAME WRAP AND ALL TOO!! ITS ALL GOOD BRO WE ALL GONNA CATCH UP AND DO THE DAM THANG SOON.....


----------



## dunk420

Just got the teaser pix of my mats! They should b here soon!!!


:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*we're gonna be in the 90's for the next 7 days !!..*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2010, 09:10 AM~17549625
> *Just got the teaser pix of my mats! They should b here soon!!!
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 20 2010, 06:10 AM~17549625-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the teaser pix of my mats! They should b here soon!!!
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 21 2010, 05:24 AM~17560316
> *we're gonna be in the 90's for the next 7 days !!..
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

got the garage fixed with a budy frum werk and got a single shot of base b 4 i ran outa base color!!!! guess i used more than i thought i wud on the rear and moter and trans  well heres sum pixx!!!

gona run and grab sum more paint tomaro and finish spraying!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

got the belly fully base coated and clear coated!! all i gata do now is build a bridge so i can remove the rotissreie and paint those areas i cant get now!!!!
hope to have body back on frame by wensday!!! :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 23 2010, 05:35 PM~17579898
> *got the belly fully base coated and celar coated!! all i gata do now is build a bridge so i can remove the rotissreie and paint those areas i cant get now!!!!
> hope to have body back on frame by wensday!!! :0
> 
> *


YOu ain't fkn around bro! Looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17579906
> *YOu ain't fkn around bro!  Looks nice  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 23 2010, 07:35 PM~17579898
> *got the belly fully base coated and celar coated!! all i gata do now is build a bridge so i can remove the rotissreie and paint those areas i cant get now!!!!
> hope to have body back on frame by wensday!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 23 2010, 09:36 PM~17579906
> *YOu ain't fkn around bro!  Looks nice  :cheesy:
> *


no shit dude, I complain about having tons of shit in a little garage and he's knockin that shit out in his little space. You're making me look bad homie, j/k you'll be rollin in no time.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 23 2010, 10:38 PM~17582048
> *no shit dude, I complain about having tons of shit in a little garage and he's knockin that shit out in his little space. You're making me look bad homie, j/k you'll be rollin in no time.
> *


Thanks bro!! I'm sure I'm saving a grip of time and loot doing all the work myself but I would rather try sumtin and fuk it up b 4 I go thru some of the shit I hear guys going thru with shops and shit! IM prety fukn handy and learn quick so if there's sumtin I need done I just find somebody that's nos it n side and out and have a good long chat with em till they reveil there secert!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 08:02 PM~17580118
> *X2 :0
> *


thanks main just tryn to keep up wit y'all :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 24 2010, 09:36 PM~17592170
> *thanks main just tryn to keep up wit y'all :biggrin:
> *


Ch!t Your Up There Already Chris...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 05:28 PM~17564958
> *got the garage fixed with a budy frum werk and got a single shot of base b 4 i ran outa base color!!!!  guess i used more than i thought i wud on the rear and moter and trans   well heres sum pixx!!!
> 
> gona run and grab sum more paint tomaro and finish spraying!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Berry nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 24 2010, 09:10 AM~17584689
> *Thanks bro!! I'm sure I'm saving a grip of time and loot doing all the work myself but I would rather try sumtin and fuk it up b 4 I go thru some of the shit I hear guys going thru with shops and shit! IM prety fukn handy and learn quick so if there's sumtin I need done I just find somebody that's nos it n side and out and have a good long  chat with em till they reveil there secert!! :biggrin:
> *


the only thing on mine I don't think I will do is my paint, Big Doe is doing that. Other than that I'm doing it all.


----------



## dunk420

before I put my hands on her!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

GRINDING :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2010, 12:19 PM~17598965
> *the only thing on mine I don't think I will do is my paint, Big Doe is doing that. Other than that I'm doing it all.
> *


I hear ya on that! I'm doing everything cept paint the body and weld the frame!! I don't have the time skill r tools to do a proper full frame wrap r paint the body! 
I can spray a Lil but so far wen doing a show car I only paint the jams firewall belly and frame just to make my paint quote not becso high! I'm buildn on a budget! All my pay checks go to bills and my fam so n e money iv spent r ever will spend on my rides I've hussled up here and there! It's taken me three builds to get ware I am and I ant stopn till I get my dream car witch is a fully accsseried out 59 drop!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2010, 08:21 AM~17608642
> *I hear ya on that! I'm doing everything cept paint the body and weld the frame!! I don't have the time skill r tools to do a proper full frame wrap r paint the body!
> I can spray a Lil but so far wen doing a show car I only paint the jams firewall belly and frame just to make my paint quote not becso high! I'm buildn on a budget! All my pay checks go to bills and my fam so n e money iv spent r ever will spend on my rides I've hussled up here and there! It's taken me three builds to get ware I am and I ant stopn till I get my dream car witch is a fully accsseried out 59 drop!!
> *



:wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up Chris?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 26 2010, 10:55 AM~17609905
> *What up Chris?
> *


Same ol shit bro Just getting hotter and hotter by the day!! 
I'm fidn to go home from Werk and get this bridge built and remove the rotisserie if all goes well!
I got every thing I need but that don't mean it will go as planned!!


----------



## dunk420

almost there :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

big shout out to my ture blood brotherd billy and digity daniel!!
:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2010, 06:05 PM~17615055
> *almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like I said, you ain't fkn around boy!!


----------



## dunk420

can u say ready to go :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

You gotta love them cherry pickers! The cylinder/pump went out on my cheap ass HB one, so I just upgraded this weekend to an AIR pump...


----------



## dunk420

wat u no bout dem texas boyiz$$$


----------



## dunk420




----------



## Mr Gee

:yes:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17615183
> *wat u no bout dem texas boyiz$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17615165
> *You gotta love them cherry pickers!  The cylinder/pump went out on my cheap ass HB one, so I just upgraded this weekend to an AIR pump...
> *


Man that's a good idea!! No more pumping that hoe fer ten mins to get it high!! :0


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2010, 08:55 PM~17615699
> *Man that's a good idea!! No more pumping that hoe fer ten mins to get it high!! :0
> *


don't diss my hoist :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2010, 08:15 PM~17615183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 06:07 AM~17619512
> *don't diss my hoist :twak:
> *


Never homie :biggrin: I cald it frum day one. "big baller cadalac hoist" that hoe gets down!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2010, 06:18 AM~17619550
> *Never homie :biggrin: I cald it frum day one. "big baller cadalac hoist" that hoe gets down!
> *


 :biggrin: 

I bet you couldn't wait to get up this morning, put your fuzzy house slippers on, and walk out to the garage to see your baby sitting back on that frame huh ??


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 06:13 AM~17619533
> *:worship:
> *


She looks the same as she was in that pic!!
But Lil can u tell frum that angle that I fixed and scrubed tha shit outa her unda side!! :biggrin: 
I can't wait. To start on body and paint!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 06:19 AM~17619557
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I bet you couldn't wait to get up this morning, put your fuzzy house slippers on, and walk out to the garage to see your baby sitting back on that frame huh ??
> *


Wat u tAlkn bout Willis I slept with my blue fuzzy slipers on so I cud hit the ground running!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2010, 06:26 AM~17619589
> *Wat u tAlkn bout Willis I slept with my  blue fuzzy slipers on so I cud hit the ground running!!! :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: don't lie, you slept in the garage


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 06:27 AM~17619598
> *:roflmao: don't lie, you slept in the garage
> *


Na I didn't but duncun does get to spend all day n there with my misstrez tho cuz the nanny won't take care of the Pitt and my son! If he peez on me deez Ima have sum meat fer sale!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Holy Ch!t...... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2010, 06:44 AM~17619666
> *Na I didn't but duncun does get to spend all day n there with my misstrez tho cuz the nanny won't take care of the Pitt and my son! If he peez on me deez Ima have sum meat fer sale!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 06:46 AM~17619675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Ch!t......    :0    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bra!! I will b n the streets soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2010, 08:11 AM~17619770
> *Thanks bra!! I will b n the streets soon!! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2010, 06:11 AM~17619770
> *Thanks bra!! I will b n the streets soon!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dunk420

big shout out to my ture blood brothers billy and digity daniel!!
:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 23 2010, 07:35 PM~17579898
> *got the belly fully base coated and clear coated!! all i gata do now is build a bridge so i can remove the rotissreie and paint those areas i cant get now!!!!
> hope to have body back on frame by wensday!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dunk420

Allmost there :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Can u say ready to go :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris,

Are you keeping the top white?


----------



## dunk420

Wat u no bout dem texas boyiz$$$


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 09:40 AM~17620759
> *Chris,
> 
> Are you keeping the top white?
> *


He'll na I'm keep it fer now cuz it's only two years old but wen I'm finnishing up I'm chrome the rack and have a blue top with glass window and coustom boot!!!
Wen I hussel up tha loot


----------



## dunk420




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17615157
> *can u say ready to go :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 27 2010, 09:53 AM~17620885
> *Nice!
> *


U dew n e thing wit dem two Canadian frames u drove from chicago to dallas Texas to pick up!
Man that had to b a drive frum hell!!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 28 2010, 10:54 AM~17631877
> *U dew n e thing wit dem two Canadian frames u drove from chicago to dallas Texas to pick up!
> Man that had to b a drive frum hell!!
> *


im bout to start one for my duece in the next couple of weeks... but naw, it was a koo drive... i wanted to hang out in Dallas but we had to get back. the cars looking good homie... getting it together quick.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 28 2010, 09:07 PM~17636853
> *im bout to start one for my duece in the next couple of weeks... but naw, it was a koo drive... i wanted to hang out in Dallas but we had to get back. the cars looking good homie... getting it together quick.
> *


thanks main!!! good luck on dropn the duece :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

looking g dog. dont forget Im buying that trim off ya.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17648988
> *looking g dog. dont forget Im buying that trim off ya.
> *


thats all good!!! its just chilln on tha vert ready wen u r!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 30 2010, 07:38 PM~17648630
> *thanks main!!! good luck on dropn the duece :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2010, 08:47 AM~17620824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car is lookin good was it hard getting the body back on the frame


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 2 2010, 09:44 PM~17680133
> *car is lookin good was it hard getting the body back on the frame
> *


It was prety hard and scary at times but luckly I had two homies that luv tha ride as much as I dew so we got it done!! Now I'm worried Ima have to pull it back up to run gas and brake lines!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17685271
> *It was prety hard and scary at times but luckly I had two homies that luv tha ride as much as I dew so we got it done!! Now I'm worried Ima have to pull it back up to run gas and brake lines!!
> *


You Dont Have To Take It Off The Frame To Run Gas Or Brake Lines...  
It Wouldof Been Easier If it Was Done When It Was Off The Frame...


----------



## Mr Gee

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Gee???


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 08:59 AM~17694204
> *Sup Gee???
> *



x2


Gee, did you get my email?


----------



## OKJessie

MAN ITS LOOKIN DAM GOOD HOMIE!!! YOU ON YOUR WAY BRO AND YOU KNOW WHAT AY IM TALIKIN BOUT!! TO THE TOP.........


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 4 2010, 06:59 AM~17694204-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Gee???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Loco!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Jun 4 2010, 07:00 AM~17694212
> *x2
> Gee, did you get my email?
> *


Yup, waitin to see the outcome :biggrin: :wow: 

Check your mail..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jun 4 2010, 09:20 AM~17694344
> *MAN ITS LOOKIN DAM GOOD HOMIE!!! YOU ON YOUR WAY BRO AND YOU KNOW WHAT AY IM TALIKIN BOUT!! TO THE TOP.........
> *


awite pulled the vert out and gave her a quick rinse then cleaned my garage all out to make room for my bomb truck to come back home!!! me and my pops have been building this 46 chevy truck all og for 14 years now and i think ima put a tarp on the vert for a min and werk on the truck for a cool min!!!! kinda low on funds and the vert tAKES ALOT!!! i can do alot of stuff to the truck with parts thaT ive allready bought!!!

plus the main reason is my pops is geting old (64) and i want him to enjoy this truck a lil so it time to get her running!!! the moter and tranny are rebuilt and put back in and just waiting for wires and gas!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## juangotti




----------



## OKJessie

> awite pulled the vert out and gave her a quick rinse then cleaned my garage all out to make room for my bomb truck to come back home!!! me and my pops have been building this 46 chevy truck all og for 14 years now and i think ima put a tarp on the vert for a min and werk on the truck for a cool min!!!! kinda low on funds and the vert tAKES ALOT!!! i can do alot of stuff to the truck with parts thaT ive allready bought!!!
> 
> plus the main reason is my pops is geting old (64) and i want him to enjoy this truck a lil so it time to get her running!!! the moter and tranny are rebuilt and put back in and just waiting for wires and gas!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> YEA BRO I HEAR YOU ON THAT AND THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT... YOUR A GOOD SON TO YOUR POPS AND YOU ONLY HAVE ONE.. YOULL GET BACK ON THAT 4 SOON ITS ALL GOOD........ U KNOW ILL COME THROUGH YOUR PAGE AND SAY WHAT UP, IM THE SAME WAY HOMIE BEEN WORKIN MY ASS OFF AND TRYIN TO WORK ON THE RIDE BUT WE ALL EVENTUALLY GET EM BACK WERE THEY BELONG.... THE STREETS..
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

Got all the gas lines ran and oil lines ran! Hard lined all of em!!
Got new plug wires and new dist ordered!! 
Turned the Moter over till we got gas to the carb so that's good!! Just need fire now and well c if I gata buy a new carb r not :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

This is about wat she still looks like! The stuff I'm doing now won't change the apperance just get that hoe running!! I'm prety close to! I might roll this thing in the next week!! Just got body work to do!! Don't no if I should start a build topic fer it r just post em up here!! Wat y'all think?!
I got all new glass rubber wiring and two tone paint to put on the truck allready!! Just gata get it done!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

I need a good working 12 volt generator for my 46 truck! 
I have two 6 volt ones and fort worth starter says 200 to rebuild to 12 volt but b 4 I drop two bills down wana make sure nobody got one layn round$$$ 


Also as u can tell I tried to instal the bench seat kit my self and let's just say I'm no interior guy :uh: 


Soo I need a good quote on re doing the wrap!! 
The covers are new precut to fit I just don't have the skills r tools to stuff it rite ware it don't sag so much!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 8 2010, 08:28 AM~17725849
> *I need a good working 12 volt generator for my 46 truck!
> I have two 6 volt ones and fort worth starter says 200 to rebuild to 12 volt but b 4 I drop two bills down wana make sure nobody got one layn round$$$
> Also as u can tell I tried to instal the bench seat kit my self and let's just say I'm no interior guy :uh:
> Soo I need a good quote on re doing the wrap!!
> The covers are new precut to fit I just don't have the skills r tools to stuff it rite ware it don't sag so much!!!
> *



Mr. C's upholstery in Garland....They wrapped my seats and I laid the carpet..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 09:26 AM~17726259
> *Mr. C's upholstery in Garland....They wrapped my seats and I laid the carpet..
> *


They did front and back seats?? 
Way they charge per seat??


----------



## OKJessie

That's a nice trokita... your pops goin to be stylin...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 8 2010, 08:13 AM~17726625
> *They did front and back seats??
> Way they charge per seat??
> *


Nice truck Chris!! I got a thing for '53 Chevy trucks, '52 Bel Air is my fav bomb. What's up with the FOE??


----------



## dunk420

well i str8ened the frame a lil and did a final body mount lock down on the vert!!!


today i went by this lil cruz slash cAR SHOW SLASH ORILEYS PARKING LOT SHIN DIG!!!!

heres the pix!!! i was early and didnt stay long cuz my 9 month old and wife cant take the heat but was cool!!!!

tomaro ima get the 46 running fo sho!!! :0


----------



## Loco 61

Alittle After You Left That Parking Lot And The Whole Street Behind It Was Packed... You Mess It Bro.. Maybe Next Time... I Also Had That Pully With Me At The ULC Benefit Car Show Right Down The Street From You Crib Thought You Might Roll By..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 11:58 AM~17782408
> *Alittle After You Left That Parking Lot And The Whole Street Behind It Was Packed... You Mess It Bro.. Maybe Next Time... I Also Had That Pully With Me At The ULC Benefit Car Show Right Down The Street From You Crib Thought You Might Roll By..
> *


Me and my pops spent all day working on the 46 truck!!
Found out the dist is bad so we ordered it and bought new coil! Now we won't no if my carb is m e good till we get them in!! :angry: 
I did wana roll to the show but wen me and pops got done and I got showered up it was time to tend to my son!!! U no how it is!!



Buttt wen my vert hits the streets y'all niccaz are gona be like "chris quit buggn well go rolln soon enough" :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Got the truck running!!
almost drove it round the block but it was getting late but man it feels good to start it and dump the clutch and see it move! The truck hasn't ran since 81!!!! Holy shit!!!!
Man my pops lite up wen we got it fired!!
Ran all the wire harness and almost ready to Cruz this beeautch!!!
Need to have some pipes ran! N e body got the homie hookup local on a good muffler fab guy???


----------



## Mr Gee

Happy Fathers Day Chris! :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie

:wave:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys!! Hope u all had a good fathers day as well!! 
Gona b working on the truck this weekend! 
I will roll it this time!!


----------



## dunk420

put a few hours n on the vert!!!

i sold one of the old daytons on my car so i just pulled em both off and put my good 13 x 7 s on!!!! just gata b cAREFUL NOT TO FUK EM UP!!!

ALSO TEST FITTED THE SKIRTS AND CLEANED SURFACE RUST OFF OF FLOOR AND BRUSHED EASTWOODS RUST ENCRIPSOR OR WAT EVA THA FUK THAT STANK ASS SHIT IS :biggrin: 
AFTER THAT IT STARTED RAINING SO I CALD IT BEER 30 AND 420 :boink:


----------



## jvasquez

Nice progress today! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hey Chris i still have that detail bag...I'll be at La Grave tomorrow...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 25 2010, 05:08 PM~17888305
> *put a few hours n on the vert!!!
> 
> i sold one of the old daytons on my car so i just pulled em both off and put my good 13 x 7 s on!!!! just gata b cAREFUL NOT TO FUK EM UP!!!
> 
> ALSO TEST FITTED THE SKIRTS AND CLEANED SURFACE RUST OFF OF FLOOR AND BRUSHED EASTWOODS RUST ENCRIPSOR OR WAT EVA THA FUK THAT STANK ASS SHIT IS :biggrin:
> AFTER THAT IT STARTED RAINING SO I CALD IT BEER 30 AND 420 :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's coming together nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 06:17 PM~17888353
> *Nice progress today! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAIN!!! JUST TRYN TO FINNISH THIS UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 25 2010, 06:24 PM~17888378
> *Hey Chris i still have that detail bag...I'll be at La Grave tomorrow...
> *


TEXED YA


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 26 2010, 07:47 AM~17891836
> *It's coming together nice! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM THE GUY WITH ONE OF THE CLEANEST 64 DROPS ROUND!!! :0


----------



## OKJessie

YOU GETTIN THERE BRO. LIKE WHAT YOU DONE TO YOUR FLOOR IM A HAVE TO HOOK MINE UP TOO. SKIRTS LOOK MEAN ON THAT 4 YOU ON YOUR WAY. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jun 26 2010, 08:25 PM~17895275
> *YOU GETTIN THERE BRO. LIKE WHAT YOU DONE TO YOUR FLOOR IM A HAVE TO HOOK MINE UP TOO. SKIRTS LOOK MEAN ON THAT 4 YOU ON YOUR WAY.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks main! I think the skirts will look gangsta wen the match but it is a nice preveiw! I just hope I don't fuk my dees up sitting there on it! Just gata b careful even while painting for overspray! :happysad: 

Also got the truck allmost competely wired but now gata chase down several probs!
But the main items R working like starter distrib gen ect!
Just gata figure out the lights and volt reg and such!! Almost there!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

these r my favz!! :biggrin: 

























before I put my hands on her!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 26 2010, 03:30 PM~17893847
> *THANKS MAN THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM THE GUY WITH ONE OF THE CLEANEST 64 DROPS ROUND!!! :0
> *


x2 on you both!


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17899867
> *Thanks main! I think the skirts will look gangsta wen the match but it is a nice preveiw! I just hope I don't fuk my dees up sitting there on it! Just gata b careful even while painting for overspray! :happysad:
> 
> Also got the truck allmost competely wired but now gata chase down several probs!
> But the main items R working like starter distrib gen ect!
> Just gata figure out the lights and volt reg and such!! Almost there!
> *


OH YEA MOST DEFINITELY I CANT WAIT TO BE WHERE YOUR AT. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. OH YEA THAT TRUCK GONNA BE ROLLIN SOON I KNOW YOU BEEN WORKIN ON IT ALOT.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 30 2010, 09:14 AM~17925611
> *x2 on you both!
> *


Thanks main!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jun 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17930729
> *OH YEA MOST DEFINITELY I CANT WAIT TO BE WHERE YOUR AT. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. OH YEA THAT TRUCK GONNA BE ROLLIN SOON I KNOW YOU BEEN WORKIN ON IT ALOT.
> *


Thanks bra! U got a nice build yo self:-$ :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress is looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63

Looks sweet......
Can't believe how much work u can get done in ur house garage. 
That is amazing...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Jul 1 2010, 06:25 PM~17939413
> *Looks sweet......
> Can't believe how much work u can get done in ur house garage.
> That is amazing...
> *


thanks main!!! that means alot! i just figure i cant afford the money horror or time wasted at 99 percent of shops!! so id rather build my own shit and fuk it up b 4 i go the other route!!!


----------



## dunk420

these r my favz!! :biggrin: 

























before I put my hands on her!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

start this page off with ware were out now!!




i sold one of the old daytons on my car so i just pulled em both off and put my good 13 x 7 s on!!!! just gata b cAREFUL NOT TO FUK EM UP!!!

ALSO TEST FITTED THE SKIRTS AND CLEANED SURFACE RUST OFF OF FLOOR AND BRUSHED EASTWOODS RUST ENCRIPSOR OR WAT EVA THA FUK THAT STANK ASS SHIT IS :biggrin: 
AFTER THAT IT STARTED RAINING SO I CALD IT BEER 30 AND 420 :boink:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 1 2010, 10:50 AM~17935751
> *Thanks bra! U got a nice build yo self:-$ :0
> *


THANK YOU SIRRRR..... :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

IMA BE IN THE DFW ARE THIS WEEKEND FOR MY HOMIES B DAY PARTY AND A LITTLE UFC ACTION....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17949280
> *IMA BE IN THE DFW ARE THIS WEEKEND FOR MY HOMIES B DAY PARTY AND A LITTLE UFC ACTION....
> *


If the weather stays clear, you should check out The Ft Worth cruise tomorrow evening


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17949280
> *IMA BE IN THE DFW ARE THIS WEEKEND FOR MY HOMIES B DAY PARTY AND A LITTLE UFC ACTION....
> *


Dam homie I'm outa town till Monday! Maybe next til u come down well b rolling r gee rides!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17949865
> *Dam homie I'm outa town till Monday! Maybe next til u come down well b rolling r gee rides!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 2 2010, 08:15 PM~17949443
> *If the weather stays clear, you should check out The Ft Worth cruise tomorrow evening
> *


OH YEA THAT BE GREAT BUT GREATER WHEN MY RIDES DONE SO I CAN BE PUTTING IT DOWN WITH THE 68. ....


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 2 2010, 09:27 PM~17949865
> *Dam homie I'm outa town till Monday! Maybe next til u come down well b rolling r gee rides!
> *


No DOUBT.. THERE BE PLENTY OF CRUISING OPPORTUNITIES LATER ON.YOU KNOOOOOOW..


----------



## dunk420

pix from my visit in amarillo!!!

the first is a 57 belair vert for sale for 72 k!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

these all were from a shop up here cald vintage auto they do everything from start to finnish!!
i got to talking to one of the guys that werkt there and he owned the roush mustang that was newer!
it was 1 of 100 world wide and he said the only car n the shop that cud hang was this to fast to furious lancer that was crankn out 800 horses!!!

fukn crazy!!!


----------



## dunk420

these were all cars we saw on the road r at a local car show!!!


































































this isw my old gee ridw that i traded to my bro n law that stays up here and is the prezz of thottle king amarillo aka tko!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 4 2010, 06:51 AM~17957316
> *
> *


wad up loc?????


gona cruz this weekend???


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17954917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's bad ass, this older dude I hang with owns this one...








it's getting repainted a brighter red with a silver side cove.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 11:02 AM~17972460
> *that's bad ass, this older dude I hang with owns this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting repainted a brighter red with a silver side cove.
> *


thats sick!!!
u rode n it??? :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## dunk420

this is gona look good under the vert!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Skim hooked you up once again huh... :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 8 2010, 08:50 AM~17990637
> *thats sick!!!
> u rode n it??? :wow:
> *


nope, never asked he'd probably let me drive it I just never asked. It's sick as fuck, I'll get new pics when it's put back together.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 9 2010, 05:04 PM~18006101
> *this is gona look good under the vert!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!.. :wow:


----------



## OKJessie

NICE..... VERY NICE BRO.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 9 2010, 06:04 PM~18006101
> *this is gona look good under the vert!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 10 2010, 11:35 AM~18010401
> *NICE..... VERY NICE BRO.
> *


just stacking toys so wen i turn the keys they gona b like :rimshot:


----------



## dunk420

PUT N SUM HOURS TODAY!!!

GOT MY WHEEL WELLS READY FOR PRIME AND GOT MY HOOD HALF WAY THERE BUT ITS 102 TODAY SO I CALD IT QUITS AFTER 5 HOURS STR8!!!

ALSO TOOK SUM PIX OF THE TRUCK MY AND MY POPS ARE DOING!!!
GOT HER RUNNING BUT HAVE SOME WORK STILL TO DO ON THE NEW WIRE HARNESS WE BOUGHT!!!!

BEFORE

 

























































AFTER


----------



## dunk420

AND THIS IS WARE WERE AT!! :wow:


----------



## dunk420

AND THERE THEY ARE ALL TUCKED AWAY :biggrin: 
\


----------



## dunk420

BROUGHT MY HEAD LIGHT BUCKETS TO WORK WIT ME!!!
GONA GLASS BEAD EM!!!

B 4!!


















AND I WILL POST PIX WEN IM DONE!!! FOUND HELLA SPIDERS!! hno:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## OKJessie

:wave: WHAT UP BRO HOPE YOU DOIN WELL.....


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 19 2010, 10:56 AM~18081869
> *:wave: WHAT UP BRO HOPE YOU DOIN WELL.....
> *


Dewing gud main! just dew n wat I can wen I can! 
My son started walking at 8 months two weeks and now he fiddn to be ten months so that nicca is 
every ware!!
Awsome feeling b n a father tho!!
Can't compare to n e thing else :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 19 2010, 12:29 PM~18083099
> *Dewing gud main! just dew n wat I can wen I can!
> My son started walking at 8 months two weeks and now he fiddn to be ten months so that nicca is
> every ware!!
> Awsome feeling b n a father tho!!
> Can't compare to n e thing else :biggrin:
> *


NO DOUBT MAN ENJOY IT BRO.. THATS WHY I DIDNT GET MUCH DONE THIS WEEKEND..IT WAS FAMILY TIME WITH MY BOYS...BUT ILL GET BACK ON IT SOON ENOUGH.. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

BROUGHT MY HEAD LIGHT BUCKETS TO WORK WIT ME!!!
GONA GLASS BEAD EM!!!

B 4!!


















AND I WILL POST PIX WEN IM DONE!!! FOUND HELLA SPIDERS!! :wow: 

AFTER :biggrin: 
GATA LOVE GLASS BEAD!!!
ONLY TAKES THE BAD SHIT OFF AND DONT DAMAGE METAL!!!


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 06:48 PM~18096125
> *
> *


Wad up Juan?? How that 64 coming? Still ant seen a build topic yet!
Am I gona have to jump start ya  
if u want me to blast sum small stuff drop off a box at a time and I can dew it fer ya! Bout 1 foot by 1 foot square limit! Let's get that hoe rolling!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 21 2010, 08:57 AM~18100737
> *Wad up Juan?? How that 64 coming? Still ant seen a build topic yet!
> Am I gona have to jump start ya
> if u want me to blast sum small stuff drop off a box at a time and I can dew it fer ya! Bout 1 foot by 1 foot square limit! Let's get that hoe rolling!!
> *


 :0 Sup Chris You Rolling By The Crib Today.. I'll Be There About 5:30


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 18 2010, 05:09 PM~18076385
> * BUT ITS 102 TODAY SO I CALD IT QUITS AFTER 5 HOURS STR8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chris i think that heat is making you go crazy bro... you have two different shoes on..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 21 2010, 11:16 AM~18101186
> *Chris i think that heat is making you go crazy bro... you have two different shoes on.....  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:34 AM~18100945
> *:0  Sup Chris You Rolling By The Crib Today.. I'll Be There About 5:30
> *


B there round 545! Have a cold one ready :biggrin: j/k


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 21 2010, 09:16 AM~18101186
> *Chris i think that heat is making you go crazy bro... you have two different shoes on.....  :biggrin:
> *


Now I wud not put it past my stoner ass to pimp two diff shoes and had to check to make sure but those are the same bra! Pants covern one a Lil but they are the same ol busted ass pair of kikz I ware out there! No fuzy blue slipers while putn n Werk!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 21 2010, 11:20 AM~18102035
> *Now I wud not put it past my stoner ass to pimp two diff shoes and had to check to make sure but those are the same bra! Pants covern one a Lil but they are the same ol busted ass pair of kikz I ware out there! No fuzy blue slipers while putn n Werk!
> *



*lol Are you sure ??* :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Fito2drbx

clean ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Jul 21 2010, 03:11 PM~18103821
> *clean ass ride :biggrin:
> *


thankz bra!! 
put n sum werk today!!
sanded on hood some more but my compressor and weak house breaker wont work with me so instead of geting mad and shuting down i just decided to turn some wrenches n between circut breaks and air refills!!

got both my front and rear bumpers with all brackets broke down and ready for glass bead!! both three pc bumpers will b going to chrome wen i can afford!!
but to glass bead and paint it dont cost me shit so ima get her done!!!

will post b 4 and after pix tomaro!!!!

there rusty as fuk but all surface so it will b night and day like my head light buckets!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Are you sure ?










yes bra :biggrin: my left shoe just has rust all over it!!!
did u see how much junk i removed frum those bad boyz n that one sitting!!
same shoe fo sho!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

HERE THEY ARE!!! This is every bracket from bumper to frame front and rear minus the long front bumper pc! It's to big fer my blaster at work!! I was thinking bout start geting sets like this and chrome em And sell em!! Wat y'all think? Bad idea??




































GOT BOUT 75 NUTS AND BOLTS IN THE TUMBLER!!!!


----------



## dunk420

SNEAK PEEK AT THE TUMBLER ACTION!!!!
I CAN GLASS BEAD THE BIGGER STUFF BUT THE TUMBLER FOR THE SMALL STUFF DOES ALL THE WORK FER YA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

GOT MOST OF EM DONE!!! ALL THE BOLTS ARE DONE!! WILL FINISH REST TOMARO!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 21 2010, 08:57 AM~18100737
> *Wad up Juan?? How that 64 coming? Still ant seen a build topic yet!
> Am I gona have to jump start ya
> if u want me to blast sum small stuff drop off a box at a time and I can dew it fer ya! Bout 1 foot by 1 foot square limit! Let's get that hoe rolling!!
> *


Not yet brother. in do time.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18116691
> *Not yet brother. in do time.
> *


Impala abuse! U getting sum garage art studio a.d.d. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 23 2010, 01:41 PM~18123324
> *Impala abuse! U getting sum garage art studio a.d.d. :biggrin:
> *


that bad? naaah :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 02:38 PM~18123828
> *that bad? naaah :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET BUT HE PUSHN IT


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 23 2010, 02:41 PM~18123324
> *Impala abuse! U getting sum garage art studio a.d.d. :biggrin:
> *


LOL nah man Im just waitin, stackin, lookin, plannin, :biggrin: It will get the treatment. but not at this moment. :happysad:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2010, 11:28 AM~18129927
> *LOL nah man Im just waitin, stackin, lookin, plannin,  :biggrin:  It will get the treatment. but not at this moment. :happysad:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRA!!!


----------



## dunk420

put n some werk!!!! got all my front and back bumper asembleys down to bare metal and mocked back up and ready for prime and paint!!!

got alot done to my pass side fender thanks to my nabor who is allways down to come thro a hand in on wateva!!!

big ups to low  

also draged my pedal car down mocked it up to make sure i had all the parts and i did so i started sanding it!!!! its gona match my 64 vert!!!!

then pops showed up and we made gr8 progress on the wiring of the truck!!!!

good day all round and now im playn wit my 10 month old!!! :biggrin: 

lovn life :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

it was a good day


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

GETING THE PEDAL CAR DONE :biggrin: 
GOT ALL THE MOVING PARTS CLEANED AND SOAKING UP OIL!!


----------



## Loco 61

Got Everybody Doing Something... Truck, Rag, Pedal Car


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 07:37 AM~18151609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got Everybody Doing Something...  Truck, Rag, Pedal Car
> *


U no how we dew it!! I just can't wait till my boyz ur kids age and they can start there own projects!! Hope to have all three done b 4 winter!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 27 2010, 12:06 PM~18152955
> *U no how we dew it!! I just can't wait till my boyz ur kids age and they can start there own projects!! Hope to have all three done b 4 winter!!
> *


  Kids Grow Up Fast... No Need To Rush.. :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

WHAT UP HOMIE, COMIN THROUGH TO SAY WHAT UP.... :wave:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 28 2010, 07:27 AM~18161952
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, COMIN THROUGH TO SAY WHAT UP.... :wave:
> *


wat up big dawg :biggrin: how that build coming??? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

I BTROUGHT MY FENDER BOTH BUMPER BRACKET ASSEMBLEYZ
MOST OF MY FRONT CLIP PCS WITH LOWER GRILL PC!!
AND MY BOYS PEDAL CAR!!!

BROUGHT EM ALL TO WORK SO I CAN PRIME THEM N R BOOTH!!!!
WILL POST MORE PIX LATER!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 30 2010, 12:24 PM~18186802
> *I BTROUGHT MY FENDER BOTH BUMPER BRACKET ASSEMBLEYZ
> MOST OF MY FRONT CLIP PCS WITH LOWER GRILL PC!!
> AND MY BOYS PEDAL CAR!!!
> 
> BROUGHT EM ALL TO WORK SO I CAN PRIME THEM N R BOOTH!!!!
> WILL POST MORE PIX LATER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## juangotti




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 07:37 AM~18151609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got Everybody Doing Something...  Truck, Rag, Pedal Car
> *


Thats how you do it!


----------



## dunk420

AND THIS IS WARE WERE AT!! :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *</span>

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/07221944a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/07221944.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Arm's $75 *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 3 2010, 08:27 AM~18214771
> *AND THIS IS WARE WERE AT!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Your Almost Done Chris...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 4 2010, 10:06 AM~18225799
> *   Your Almost Done Chris...
> *


not near as close as u! The truck will b in the streets with in the month and body work starts but all metal work done allready!!!!Me and pops got all the wiring done and working like new! All dash lights brand new all ready to go! Just gata get a twisted bolt out the manafold and throw my exaust on and roll round the block :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## OKJessie

:wave: THE TROKITAS LOOKIN GOOD... THAT 4 COMIN ALONG TOO... MIGHT GET AN ELCO TO CRUISE FOR THE MEAN TIME. IF I DO I GOTTA HURRY UP AND GET EM DONE SO I CAN SOMEDAY START BUILDING A RIDE FOR MY BOYS... :around: ITS ALL GOOD ONE DA AT A TIME HOMIE...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Aug 5 2010, 05:41 PM~18238926
> *:wave: THE TROKITAS LOOKIN GOOD... THAT 4 COMIN ALONG TOO... MIGHT GET AN ELCO TO CRUISE FOR THE MEAN TIME. IF I DO I GOTTA HURRY UP AND GET EM DONE SO I CAN SOMEDAY START BUILDING  A RIDE FOR MY BOYS... :around: ITS ALL GOOD ONE DA AT A TIME HOMIE...
> *


I feel ya bro! I built my first ride at 14!
It was a 68 bug and went all out just towreack it :uh: 
oh well liveand learn! I can't wait to start a build wit my boy!!

Gona built and hopfuly mock up my rack today!! Got all the metal so it's gona b a hot mofo out there today!!!!


----------



## dunk420

WELL HAD TO HELP A BLVD ACE GET HIS 65 ROLLING AGIN SO I DIDNT GET TO BUILD MY RACK YET BUT SUNDAY IM GONA DEWW IT!!!


----------



## dunk420

RANDOM PIX!!!


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 7 2010, 09:10 AM~18251503
> *WELL HAD TO HELP A BLVD ACE GET HIS 65 ROLLING AGIN SO I DIDNT GET TO BUILD MY RACK YET BUT SUNDAY IM GONA DEWW IT!!!
> *


MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PLENTY OF FLUIDS.....HOT ASS DAY..


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Aug 7 2010, 10:28 AM~18251611
> *MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PLENTY OF FLUIDS.....HOT ASS DAY..
> *


104 TODAY :wow: :sprint:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 7 2010, 10:37 AM~18251649
> *104 TODAY :wow:  :sprint:
> *


got my rack 40 percent done but got enought to see a lil of how its gona look and i gata say its gona look even beta than i had hoped and plenty of room!!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 8 2010, 08:09 PM~18259768
> *got my rack 40 percent done but got enought to see a lil of how its gona look and i gata say its gona look even beta than i had hoped and plenty of room!!!!
> *


WENT OUT AND TOOK SUM QUICK PIX!!!!
STILL GATA WELD IT ALL TO THE FRAME AND WELD THE 5TH WHEEL ADAPTER N PLACE BUT ITS COMING OUT OK!!! 4 BATTS N EACH SIDE WAMMY TO THE FAR REAR THEN I WILL HAVE MY 3 ADEX DUMPS AND THREE WATER SLOWDOWNS BE TWEEN THE 5TH AND THE PUMP THEN MY PUNCH 12S AND AMP WALL N THE BACK!!!! I AM HAPPY WIT THE WAY THE WAMMY SITS WAY BACK AND IT GONA B THE FIRST THING U SEE WEN U POP THE TRUNCK!!! FUK N A!!! :wow:


----------



## dunk420

put n a lil werk!!!
after i cleaned up and primed my fender and hood i had two very small spots that had some rust!!!! didnt want to take a chance of thses bubbling up so i cut out the old put rust encripser r wat ever thaty shit is cald on all the metal behind it knowing that the welding will melt some r even most of it off but hey im tryn!! then i cut the two pcs out of al old 64 wreacked clip i got out bak and trim down! now ima weld em grind em and fiberglass the spot and move on!!


----------



## OKJessie

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

finishing wat i started!!  

















































and this is my nabor that is allways willing to lend a hand!!!

if n e of yall need her she is down to come by n e ware n e time!!!

just hit me up!!! she is real shy tho!! :wow:


----------



## OKJessie

:boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## regal ryda

***** stop lying


----------



## Mr Gee

lookin good dunk :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 23 2010, 03:52 PM~18385546
> *lookin good dunk  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks gee


----------



## Loco 61

*Hope To See you At The ULC Meeting This Friday Night.. Its Only Acouple Blocks From Your House... * :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18395113
> *Hope To See you At The ULC Meeting This Friday Night.. Its Only Acouple Blocks From Your House...  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wil try and stop by but till I'm n the streets with my ride all that shit does is make me wana go work on my chit!! Once I'm n the streets i wil b everyware like


----------



## dunk420

Double post  Fukn I fone


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 25 2010, 11:19 AM~18402810
> *Double post  Fukn I fone
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: DAM CELLPHONES...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 25 2010, 01:17 PM~18402787
> *I wil try and stop by but till I'm n the streets with my ride all that shit does is make me wana go work on my chit!! Once I'm n the streets i wil b everyware like
> *


Its Alwayz Cool To Kick it With Your Lowrider Family...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 12:27 PM~18412150
> *Its Alwayz Cool To Kick it With Your Lowrider Family...
> *


And u no thiz main$$$$$$


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris,

YOu done with the hoist??


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 27 2010, 09:29 AM~18419682
> *Chris,
> 
> YOu done with the hoist??
> *


ready for u weneva!! just figured u were leavn it here fer me to store :biggrin: 
come and get her  
bad ass lift by the way!! and it is the same as wen i got it! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

hurry that ass up chris ! you fawkin around mane!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 28 2010, 12:56 PM~18427898
> *hurry that ass up chris ! you fawkin around mane!
> *


I no right! Figured to be out n the steers this summer but the money got a lil tight with the baby and all! I was able to drop off my last batch of chrome today tho!!
Now after I got my shit back it's time to assemble the rest of the car and paint the outside!!! Easy part for real!
Got two sets of Real dayton kos coming back from chrome and then up for sale!!
200 per set freash chrome!!!!


----------



## dunk420

lookie wat daddy went and got!!! :cheesy: 



























finaly went and got my all chrome disk brake ford 9


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 06:50 PM~18429825
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

RANDOM PIX!!!  




































































































[/quote]


----------



## JUIC'D64

looking good keep it up


----------



## 214monte




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 29 2010, 07:31 PM~18435591
> *looking good keep it up
> *


Thanks guys! Just finnished paying off a few things and had a good few weeks selling shit so my chrome should b done next week and now I can afford to restock my paint suplies such as clear hardener paint reduser etc!! So next weekend we should b moving a lil quicker!!


----------



## dunk420

well i put n 4 hours today and didnt touch eather ride cept to pull out and back n!!!

i did a much needed rearange and clean out!! threw alot of shit away and found beter places for the rest!!! i just work alot beta in a clean garage!!!!

found alot of tools i was looking for as well :biggrin: 

and my son even came out to help sweep!!! he got down sweeping for like 20 mins!! maybe next time i will give him a real broom :0 

he is 11 months and has been walking sence he was 8 months!!!

thats my #1


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 3 2010, 07:46 PM~18482306
> *well i put n 4 hours today and didnt touch eather ride cept to pull out and back n!!!
> 
> i did a much needed rearange and clean out!! threw alot of shit away and found beter places for the rest!!! i just work alot beta in a clean garage!!!!
> 
> found alot of tools i was looking for as well :biggrin:
> 
> and my son even came out to help sweep!!! he got down sweeping for like 20 mins!! maybe next time i will give him a real broom :0
> 
> he is 11 months and has been walking sence he was 8 months!!!
> 
> thats my #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ITS A FAMILY AFFAIR HOMIE...YOU ON YOUR WAY BROTHER, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE...ITS ALL GONNA BE WORTH IT. ONCE I FINISH THE BODYWORK ON MY RIDE I NEED TO DO A LITTLE GARAGE CLEANIN MYSELF... :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 3 2010, 09:39 PM~18482730
> *ITS A FAMILY AFFAIR HOMIE...YOU ON YOUR WAY BROTHER, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE...ITS ALL GONNA BE WORTH IT. ONCE I FINISH THE BODYWORK ON MY RIDE I NEED TO DO A LITTLE GARAGE CLEANIN MYSELF... :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


And you no this maaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## dunk420

well my son spent his hole day n the garage testing the balance of my water pump fan and i told him it was ok but he insisted do it rite the first time!!

so while he was working hard at that i finnished his pedal car!!

it was all going perfect till i shot the clear :wow: 

i used the same ppg pastel blue that is going on my vert!!!

then i bought sum rattel can chrome paint to do the bumpers and head and tail lights!!!

well it looked nice over the blue but as soon as i layed first layer of clear it reacted nasty to the ratel can bull shit so started doing funky shit!!

so i finnished best i could and assembled it cuz its just sumtim for him to tear up and if he does decide he likes it alot we can redew it in time!!

but for now its all good and i made a seat out of wood and wraped it in some left over material i hade from the vert int!!

so minus the silver reaction in the paint im prety happy wit it!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

lookin good dude


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 6 2010, 04:21 PM~18499731
> *lookin good dude
> *


thanks bra!!!

and the test drive!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

shoulda cleared it 1st then did the headlights and shit, outside of that looks good. One question tho how you gonna put oil in your engine dont you have sealed valve covers


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 6 2010, 08:28 PM~18501070
> *thanks bra!!!
> 
> and the test drive!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pedal car homie family comes first!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2010, 07:43 PM~18501193
> *shoulda cleared it 1st then did the headlights and shit, outside of that looks good. One question tho how you gonna put oil in your engine dont you have sealed valve covers
> *


Thanks main!!

As far as the oil u can eather use a tranny oil funnel and pour it thru the dip stick r u can pull one valve cover and pour down one of the heads! The oil don't stand in the valve covers till u fire the Moter and the oil pump shoots it up there! My moter is dry now!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 6 2010, 07:27 PM~18501668
> *Thanks main!!
> 
> As far as the oil u can eather use a tranny oil funnel and pour it thru the dip stick r u can pull one valve cover and pour down one of the heads! The oil don't stand in the valve covers till u fire the Moter and the oil pump shoots it up there! My moter is dry now!!
> *


you got patience to pour that shit in thru the dipstick....lol, I changed my oil today and that shit just wouldnt go in fast enough...lol :biggrin: , your lil man moving kinda fast you may have to back up off wifey before you ass have another one on the way :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

well my son spent his hole day n the garage testing the balance of my water pump fan and i told him it was ok but he insisted do it rite the first time!!

so while he was working hard at that i finnished his pedal car!!

it was all going perfect till i shot the clear :wow: 

i used the same ppg pastel blue that is going on my vert!!!

then i bought sum rattel can chrome paint to do the bumpers and head and tail lights!!!

well it looked nice over the blue but as soon as i layed first layer of clear it reacted nasty to the ratel can bull shit so started doing funky shit!!

so i finnished best i could and assembled it cuz its just sumtim for him to tear up and if he does decide he likes it alot we can redew it in time!!

but for now its all good and i made a seat out of wood and wraped it in some left over material i hade from the vert int!!

so minus the silver reaction in the paint im prety happy wit it!!! 



















































































































[/quote]


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 7 2010, 07:23 AM~18504677
> *well my son spent his hole day n the garage testing the balance of my water pump fan and i told him it was ok but he insisted do it rite the first time!!
> 
> so while he was working hard at that i finnished his pedal car!!
> 
> it was all going perfect till i shot the clear :wow:
> 
> i used the same ppg pastel blue that is going on my vert!!!
> 
> then i bought sum rattel can chrome paint to do the bumpers and head and tail lights!!!
> 
> well it looked nice over the blue but as soon as i layed first layer of clear it reacted nasty to the ratel can bull shit so started doing funky shit!!
> 
> so i finnished best i could and assembled it cuz its just sumtim for him to tear up and if he does decide he likes it alot we can redew it in time!!
> 
> but for now its all good and i made a seat out of wood and wraped it in some left over material i hade from the vert int!!
> 
> so minus the silver reaction in the paint im prety happy wit it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dunk420

this is my new screen saver at work!!


I love it!! And he realy did fix the balance of that fan!!! Very important!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 8 2010, 06:53 AM~18513789
> *this is my new screen saver at work!!
> I love it!!    And he realy did fix the balance of that fan!!! Very important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kool man.... good pic


----------



## djdub20

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 8 2010, 08:53 AM~18513789
> *this is my new screen saver at work!!
> I love it!!    And he realy did fix the balance of that fan!!! Very important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn where'd you find that pedal car? Looks like one of the OG kinds from when we was comin up! Nice.
javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')


----------



## djdub20

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 8 2010, 08:53 AM~18513789
> *this is my new screen saver at work!!
> I love it!!    And he realy did fix the balance of that fan!!! Very important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn where'd you find that pedal car? Looks like one of the OG kinds from when we was comin up! Nice.
:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

thankz guys!!

well picked up a big batch of chrome and dropet off another!!!!

gpt my cowl breather hood spear 12 real dayton kos and front and rear bumper fillers all plaTED!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

NICE how much was it all :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 07:59 PM~18559251
> *NICE how much was it all :thumbsup:
> *


ALOT :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 13 2010, 07:57 PM~18559881
> *ALOT :happysad:
> *


Nicca that aint tellin me shit I need numbers :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 08:13 PM~18560101
> *Nicca that aint tellin me shit I need numbers :biggrin:
> *


ITS LIKE CHRISTMAS WHEN U GET ALL THAT CHROME HUH
.. :biggrin: LIL MAN HELPING U OUT TOO...HE EARNED HIS RIDE ALREADY BROTHER...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 13 2010, 11:37 PM~18561599
> *ITS LIKE CHRISTMAS WHEN U GET ALL THAT CHROME HUH
> .. :biggrin: LIL MAN HELPING U OUT TOO...HE EARNED HIS RIDE ALREADY BROTHER...
> *


And u no this main!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Car is lookin good bro! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

GOT A LIL MORE CHROME TODAY!!!
JUST THE GRILL FILLERS BUT HEY EVERY LIL PC HELPS!!!

THEY CALD THO AND MY GAS TANK BUMPERS POWER STEERING BRACKETS AND A FEW OTHER PCS R READY :cheesy: 

WILL POST PIX TOMARO!!  











HEARS A LIL ON STAND BY!!!!













































GOT THIS FOR SALE!!!

FREE USED GREEN CHIPS AND TOOL!!!

200 SHIPPED!!


----------



## OKJessie

LIKE THAT SCREENSAVER.. .I KNOW U READY TO PICK UP SOME MORE CHROME... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE DONE BRO...WE GETTIN THERE HOMIE...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 21 2010, 01:51 AM~18619031
> *LIKE THAT SCREENSAVER.. .I KNOW U READY TO PICK UP SOME MORE CHROME... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE DONE BRO...WE GETTIN THERE HOMIE...
> *


picked up my gas tank both bumpers taillight bezelz two sets of wheel chips i had made and my power steering brackets!!!! x mas time :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 21 2010, 06:30 PM~18625516
> *picked up my gas yank both bumpers taillight bezelz two sets of wheel chips i had made and my power steering brackets!!!!  x mas time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Sep 21 2010, 06:32 PM~18625530
> *
> *


How's yo chit coming along??


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShakeRoks

:0 You must have some nice neighbors! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 21 2010, 06:30 PM~18625516
> *picked up my gas tank both bumpers taillight bezelz two sets of wheel chips i had made and my power steering brackets!!!!  x mas time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good! they made u poke a hole in the tank to chrome it huh :angry:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 21 2010, 05:30 PM~18625516
> *picked up my gas tank both bumpers taillight bezelz two sets of wheel chips i had made and my power steering brackets!!!!  x mas time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE....IS THAT THE CHROME SHOP THAT YOU REFERRED ME TOO? CLEAN SHIT... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

good looking chrome. who chromed it.if you dont mind me asking


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2010, 12:25 PM~18632411
> *good  looking  chrome. who chromed it.if  you  dont  mind  me asking
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 22 2010, 08:33 AM~18630496
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE....IS THAT THE CHROME SHOP THAT YOU REFERRED ME TOO? CLEAN SHIT... :thumbsup:
> *


YEZ SER :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 07:28 AM~18630146
> *looks good! they made u poke a hole in the tank to chrome it huh :angry:
> *


THANKS TONY!!! YEA STINKN BASTARDS!!!


----------



## dunk420

CANT WAIT TO FINNISH BOLTING EVERY THING ELSE ON!!!

STARTED WITH THE INTENISION OF A CLEAN STREET RIDE AND SOME HOW IM ALLMOST TRAILOR QUEEN BUT I WILL NEVER DO THAT SO NO MATTER HOW MUCH UNDA CHROME I GOT I WILL ALL WAYS ROLL MY CHIT FRUN THE CRIB TO EVENT AND BACK LIKE AN OG :biggrin:


----------



## fonz63

:thumbsup: looking good bro


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 22 2010, 06:41 AM~18629971
> *How's yo chit coming along??
> *




slow but ill get there


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Sep 22 2010, 05:49 PM~18635166
> *slow but ill get there
> *


Just remember that bad boy ur working on will never need a dome light :0 

Nutn but sky baby$$$$


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 23 2010, 08:21 AM~18640488
> *Just remember that bad boy ur working on will never need a dome light :0
> 
> Nutn but sky baby$$$$
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18635055
> *CANT WAIT TO FINNISH BOLTING EVERY THING ELSE ON!!!
> 
> STARTED WITH THE INTENISION OF A CLEAN STREET RIDE AND SOME HOW IM ALLMOST TRAILOR QUEEN BUT I WILL NEVER DO THAT SO NO MATTER HOW MUCH UNDA CHROME I GOT I WILL ALL WAYS ROLL MY CHIT FRUN THE CRIB TO EVENT AND BACK LIKE AN OG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good dunk! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 27 2010, 10:01 AM~18671848
> *Lookin good dunk! :cheesy:
> *


Thankz gee! How yo chit going! Man saw the bed frame for vert braces! Kik ass idea bro! Looks soild!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

look's like its comin' together... :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 27 2010, 07:28 PM~18676425
> *look's like its comin' together... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks main! Hope I'm clean enough to roll wit y'all sumtime!!!
U still got the chrome horns up fer grabs?? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

This is ware it all began! Rolled her like this fer a year then broke her down to take her to the next level!!! :0


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

Just gata put her all to gather and paint the outside!!!


----------



## dunk420

Ttt


----------



## dunk420

THE COMPANY I WERK FOR MAKES PARTS FOR BELL HELACOPTER AND I RUN A MACHINE THAT CHECKS THE PARTS AGENST CAD MODELS!!
WELL THIS PART REMINDED ME OF A SICK WISH BONE SO I POSTED IT UP!!!
NOTICE HOW CLEAN THESE AIR CRAFT CERTIFIED WELDERS R AND R CNC MACHINES R SUPER COOL!!! :wow:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 27 2010, 08:10 PM~18677486
> *Just gata put her all to gather and paint the outside!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS FUNNY WHEN YOU FIRST START ON YOUR BUILD YOU HAVE A PLAN OF ATTACK, THEN BAMMM :banghead: :banghead: hno: YOUR MIND GETS TO THINKNG DFFERENT IDEAS THEN YOU SWITCH IT UP... :wow: BUT REGARDLESS YOUR OUT WITH YOUR CRUSER EVENTUALLY...


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## dunk420

these r my favz!! :biggrin: 

























before I put my hands on her!! :biggrin:


----------



## SirTomeygun

say man. looking sharp,,,,,where did you get your rotisserie from? thinking of building one so i can get myunderside.....lmk


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@Oct 8 2010, 10:58 PM~18770649
> *say man. looking sharp,,,,,where did you get your rotisserie from? thinking of building one so i can get myunderside.....lmk
> *


It's my boys shit!
Leme see if he will let u borrow it!!!!


----------



## El.Barber31

I got ta give it to you... this is a nice project build! congratz homie on your whip and jr's pedal car...


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by El.Barber31_@Oct 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18774133
> *I got ta give it to you... this is a nice project build! congratz homie on your whip and jr's pedal car...
> *


THANKS MAIN!!! 

NOW MY WIFE IS BACK TO SCHOOL FUL TIME AND WORKING PART TIME AND IM WORKING FULL TIME AND RAISING MY SON FULL TIME SO THE BUILD GONA SLOW DOWN A LIL FER THE NEXT YEAR BUT I WILL STILL B HITTING IT AT LEAST ONCE A WEEK!! 
I HAVE DONE A FEW THINGS LIKE CUT THE HOLES FOR MY 16 INCH CYLS TO GO UP THRU THE TRUNK FLOOR AND GOT THOSE INSTALLED!!! TOOK THE FULL STACK COILS OUT UP FRONT AND CUT SOME OFF SO NOW THE FRONT SITS LOW!!!

also extended my shock mounts so my chrome shocks wouldnt hit the rear!!

DONT WANA REPLACE THOSE EVERY TIME I THREE WHEEL!!!!

BUT REALY NUTN TO TAKE PIX OF THO!!!

ME AND MY POPS HAVE PUT SOME WORK IN ON THE 46 BOMB TRUCK!!!

ALLMOST DONE WITH THE BED!!


JUST WAITING TILL THE LA GRAVE SWAP MEET TO MEET A GUY FROM OKC TO GET A FEW LAST PARTS WE NEED THEN WE LAY R WOOD DOWN :biggrin: 
HIGH GLOSS FINNISH WOOD N THA BED :0 

SHOULD HAVE THE VERT HITTING SWITCHES SOON!!!! 
THINKING OF TAKING IT TO A & M!!! 

WAT YALL THINK??????

U READY A & M??? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris is La Grave swap meet next weekend? (Oct 22-24)


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2010, 07:15 AM~18789590
> *Chris is La Grave swap meet next weekend? (Oct 22-24)
> *


THATS THE ONE  IM GOING THE 23RD!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 12 2010, 07:17 AM~18789595
> *THATS THE ONE   IM GOING THE 23RD!!!
> *


me too. I'll get the engine hoist from you saturday.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2010, 07:37 AM~18789648
> *me too. I'll get the engine hoist from you saturday.
> *


cool bro see u then!!!!!
im taking my son to the swap meet!!!!
wana walk round fer a min!!!
b me my pops and my son!!!!  

wat up gee????

how that rag coming????? :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

:0 








caught mid sentence... sick build :thumbsup:


----------



## willz64impala

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 27 2010, 07:22 PM~18676923
> *This is ware it all began! Rolled her like this fer a year then broke her down to take her to the next level!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that blue n chrome looks good as fuck together


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris, I think we may have dropped one of the pins from the hoist on saturday. if you find it can you send it to me homie...

Rag looks good by the way... Pics dont do it justice.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 27 2010, 10:10 PM~18677486
> *Just gata put her all to gather and paint the outside!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car is coming out great... :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2010, 08:00 AM~18839964
> *Chris, I think we may have dropped one of the pins from the hoist on saturday. if you find it can you send it to me homie...
> 
> Rag looks good by the way... Pics dont do it justice.
> *


I will check today after work!!! 
Thanks bra! Got a lol more room to Werk now and thanks fer Letkng me put her to Werk!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18850134
> *I will check today after work!!!
> Thanks bra! Got a lol more room to Werk now and thanks fer Letkng me put her to Werk!!
> *


:thumbsup: disregard the post on my thread... we were typing at the same time.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 18 2010, 10:34 AM~18840705
> *Car is coming out great... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks main!! How the shop coming??


----------



## Lolohopper

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

how's it goin Drunk...I mean Dunk :wave:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2010, 06:19 PM~18934159
> *how's it goin Drunk...I mean Dunk :wave:
> *


This nicca here :biggrin: 
I don't even drink that much!!
Now if u accused me of daily trying to o.d. On pot then then I couldn't argue  
dewing awite just got no time to Finnish my ride!
Suks to cuz I got all I need to Finnish it so fer the first time it's not money holding me bak it's time :uh: 
wife n nursing school and working so after my 50 hour weeks I rush to day care get my one year old and go home to watch him all night just to wake and dew it all over agin!
It's allgood tho n July she grads and then she start pulling some real money then I Finnish this bad boy my 46 truck and find my 59 vert project!! :0 

Not to long b 4 ur back on yo 62 huu??

Sunroof came out tight!!! 
Might put one on mine!
Oh wait it a vert :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 29 2010, 01:53 PM~18941486
> *This nicca here :biggrin:
> I don't even drink that much!!
> Now if u accused me of daily trying to o.d. On pot then then I couldn't argue
> dewing awite just got no time to Finnish my ride!
> Suks to cuz I got all I need to Finnish it so fer the first time it's not money holding me bak it's time :uh:
> wife n nursing school and working so after my 50 hour weeks I rush to day care get my one year old and go home to watch him all night just to wake and dew it all over agin!
> It's allgood tho n July she grads and then she start pulling some real money then I Finnish this bad boy my 46 truck and find my 59 vert project!! :0
> 
> Not to long b 4 ur back on yo 62 huu??
> 
> Sunroof came out tight!!!
> Might put one on mine!
> Oh wait it a vert :biggrin:
> *


yea I hope to be on it right after the new year sucks building a car this time of year having kids...gotta get that christmas stuff outta the way first but hopefully it'll be ready by the easter picnic


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Skim




----------



## dunk420

man finaly got to dew sum shit to tha vert!!!

first thing i did was put the new shorter springs up front and wen i did and let it off the jack it was laying frame!!!
i like this but it created a real prob cuz my set up not installed yet but luckly i had a ol cheap pro hopper complete pump that i kept for this exact reason!!
so i ran my hoses and wired 12 volts to the one pump and bam up and down :biggrin: 
also sec ured all my body mounts and finnished extedning my rear shock mounts!!!
i also bought another gallon of the light blue to finnish the rest of the car!!!
another gall of high dolla clear as well!!!!

hope to dew sum wet sanding soon so i can spray my wheel wells inner frenders and under hood as well as all the bumper brackets!! after i get all that sprayed and cleared i can put the front back togahter :wow: 

lil at a time!!!

got pix of layed out and simi locked up but the rear will go alot higher wen 8 battz hit dem 16s


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## ShakeRoks

:thumbsup:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

loking good.


----------



## dunk420

Put n sum more Werk but on the 46 bomb truck not the vert! Did Alot of rust repair on the fenders and bed sides so we pulled up old rusted parts and welded in new metal!! Took alot of time and hard work but sumbody gotz to dew it!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

uffin:


----------



## dunk420

Hope to b rolling by march and showing by easter :0


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 15 2010, 02:08 PM~19073878
> *Hope to b rolling by march and showing by easter :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: THATS RIGHT HOMIE...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE BRO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Getting there$$$$


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 16 2010, 06:26 AM~19080878
> *Getting there$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good, lookin real good!! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 19 2010, 11:45 PM~19115531
> *Lookin good, lookin real good!!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks gee!!! hows yo chit cuming wit yo bed frame braces!!! 
man thats a hellof a idea!!  

heres wat the temp lock up and lay will b!!

like i said once 8 batts hit the 16s n the rear it will lock up nice i just hope my rack fits wen down with those 16s hno:


----------



## dunk420

got half of my pump hard lined this morning!!
the store closed r i wuda got it all done!!!!
not to bad so far!!
might make a few small changes but u get the idea!!!
gona send all non chrome parts out to chrome wen i get it all mocked up!!!


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2010, 05:32 PM~19126306
> *
> *


thankz uz guyz!!!

put n 8 hours today!!!

got hole rack finnished!!!
just gata run a beam to mount my 5th wheel and all weld werk will b done then i can clean my welds and paint the trunk and rack!!!
mocked up the pump and went ahead and secured it down!!!

lil by lil!!!

pay no never mind to the single batt and cheap pro hopper pump!!!
THEY JUST FER ME TO CHECK LOCK UP AND MOCK UP ALL MY FAB WERK!!
PLUS I GATA ADMIT ITS FUN TO C DIZ BEEAUTH GO UP AND DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Looking for one of you local shop tech guys to swing by the crib and help me wire the batts noids and switches!! All wireing no fab Werk! Got bread of corse and beers to keep us hydrated!
Pm me whoeva Ava and can make house calls!!


also need two new batts!!!!


----------



## SirTomeygun

Well, lookin damn good!!! I must say!!! Hey who'srotisserie were u using? Just wonderin, was thinkin bout making one, wondered bout how much it cost? Or maybe trade some switch wiring and plumbing for the usage if that was yours of course!!! Let me know where you' re getting chrome done! Thanks


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@Nov 22 2010, 10:15 AM~19131793
> *Well, lookin damn good!!! I must say!!! Hey who'srotisserie were u using? Just wonderin, was thinkin bout making one, wondered bout how much it cost? Or maybe trade some switch wiring and plumbing for the usage if that was yours of course!!! Let me know where you' re getting chrome done! Thanks
> *


I asked the owner a while back if u could use it but he fidn to put a certin 59 wagon on it to dew rust repair!! Finding one to rent is ur best bet!! Not to hard!! Pmme fer chrome hook up!! I get a good deal!! As far as wiring goes if u realy no ur chit then come on and well Werk sumtin out! Plumbing will b done and I have six hole pannel prewired but I only want front up and down and both rear corners fer 3 wheel I'm running super duty adex to nose and two chrome la squares to rear!! So wire up my batts noid blocks and switch box!! Dat all I need!!


List of wat I need to Finnish my setup!!'

$$$$$$
one y block prefer chevy and chrome a plus
two hoses to go from y block mounted on firewall by dist to both front Cyls
two new batts!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Went ahead and bought skims exaust off white trash! He going fuel inject now so one mans trash is another mans treasure! Get it trash? N e way hope to Have this instaled next week!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 23 2010, 11:57 AM~19142578
> *Went ahead and bought skims exaust off white trash! He going fuel inject now so one mans trash is another mans treasure! Get it trash? N e way hope to Have  this instaled next week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good deal!


----------



## dunk420

Also need a quick dissconect with enough cable to go from end to end!!


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 23 2010, 08:49 PM~19147753
> *Also need a quick dissconect with enough cable to go from end to end!!
> *


LOOKING GOOD CHRIS YOU ON YOUR WAY TO MAKING THAT BADBOY MOVE AROUND...KEEP IT UP BRO HOPEFULLY WHEN YOU DONE YOU BE NICE ENOUGH TO TAKE ME ON A CRUISE WHEN I GO TO THE FUNK... :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Nov 24 2010, 09:17 PM~19156838
> *LOOKING GOOD CHRIS YOU ON YOUR WAY TO MAKING THAT BADBOY MOVE AROUND...KEEP IT UP BRO HOPEFULLY WHEN YOU DONE YOU BE NICE ENOUGH TO TAKE ME ON A CRUISE WHEN I GO TO THE FUNK... :biggrin:
> *


And u no this main!!
Should have my pump finished by saterday!!


----------



## dunk420

got my front and rear bumper guards n and also went and got my pump finnished!!!

i love my pump so far!!!


----------



## WIFEZ64

tttt


----------



## 214monte




----------



## dunk420

Lil by Lil$$$$$


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 29 2010, 07:03 AM~19188843
> *Lil by lil$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 29 2010, 10:43 PM~19195985
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I c u pepn my undies :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

MY DREAM CAR :wow: 

ONE DAY IT WILL HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin sick homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 2 2010, 07:49 PM~19222651
> *lookin sick homie :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks main!! with out this site and yall i wouldnt get as far as i dew  

got my chevy y block n and had two steel braid lines made fer the front cyls!

cant have black rubber hose with all that chrome!!


also got my new after market power glide trans dipstic that mounts on the fire wall!!!

also i only had six used but good batts so i bought 2 new ones from r local homie battery hook up!!

thanks homie!!!

lil by lil!!! :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

keep pushin :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 5 2010, 08:38 PM~19247931
> *keep pushin  :thumbsup:
> *


And u no this main!! 

Awite putn n sum long hours saterday from 9am till dark! 

Calling all the homies that got time saterday n e time!!
Got a the mother n law n town to watch my son while my wife is n school!

So hit me up thru text r pm if u can make it! I'm n east fort worth! 
Free beer  

Trying to Finnish rack
finnish primming and wet sanding clip parts to prep for paint
clean and prime trunk and rack


----------



## dunk420

Awite got my gas door n and ordered my heater box seal kit, my door handle sheilds and fire wall steering shaft boot! The boot is back ordered three weeks!!  
got one homie down to help this weekend! N e body else got a few hours of wetsanding they can contribute! Got food beer tunes and w$$d$$$$$
and of course I will return the help wen y'all need it


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 8 2010, 10:14 AM~19271959
> *Awite got my gas door n and ordered my heater box seal kit, my door handle sheilds and fire wall steering shaft boot! The boot is back ordered three weeks!!
> got one homie down to help this weekend! N e body else got a few hours of wetsanding they can contribute! Got food beer tunes and w$$d$$$$$
> and of course I will return the help wen y'all need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN O MAN DO I GOT SOME CATCHING UP TO DO HOMIE...WISH I WAS CLOSER ID BE DOWN TO GO HELP..ITS LOOKING DAM GOOD BROTHER...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Dec 9 2010, 12:47 AM~19280457
> *MAN O MAN DO I GOT SOME CATCHING UP TO DO HOMIE...WISH I WAS CLOSER ID BE DOWN TO GO HELP..ITS LOOKING DAM GOOD BROTHER...
> *


Thanks main! An ur getting there!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Looking good

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 9 2010, 10:10 PM~19288518
> *Looking good
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks mondo!!!
Man me u Tony and Ricky Gona have to get togather and roll!!
That would b 4 clean ass switched out non ss 64s all n one line :0


----------



## dunk420

Just put a down payment for a spot at the impala shop n the coloney!
I think y'all no who runs the work coming outa that place and it's top knoch!
I'm getting my full brake lines ran and hooked up!
All fuel lines hooked up and if all goes well will get the finnishing touches done the the moter!!!
Every thing I've seen Bryan touch has Ben amazing and I no he won't have my car fer a rediculus amount of time!! Can't wait to get her over there!!!!


----------



## dunk420

car got picked up by dallas impala shop!!!!!
HOPE SHE COMES HOME RUNNING!!!! :x:


----------



## regal ryda

*Happy Holidays Fam*


----------



## ShakeRoks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ShakeRoks, Texas Massacre, dunk420
:wave: That's awesome news! Can't wait to check it out one day.


----------



## dunk420

ALSO TOOK SUM PIX OF IT FULLY LOCKED UP!!!!

GOT A VID OF MY LAYING OUT AND LOCKING UP BUT CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO UP LOAD IT :dunno:


----------



## dunk420

THANKS FER EVERY THING BRYAN!!!  



car got picked up by dallas impala shop!!!!!
HOPE SHE COMES HOME RUNNING!!!! :x:


----------



## juangotti

Brians getting it running? I need to talk to him about metal work. :happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 23 2010, 09:47 PM~19406270
> *ALSO TOOK SUM PIX OF IT FULLY LOCKED UP!!!!
> 
> GOT A VID OF MY LAYING OUT AND LOCKING UP BUT CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO UP LOAD IT :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Say dunk420 by any chance when u finish this rag can u please save me any extra rag top parts that u aint going to use I am going to purchase a 64 ss rag sometime in the summer! If u do have any parts left over hit me up bro! thanks again and nice rag homie.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 23 2010, 09:42 PM~19406673
> *Brians getting it running? I need to talk to him about metal work. :happysad:
> *


ME FIRST BUT YEA HE N BIZZ NAZZ AND IM TAKN ADVANTAGE!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

That's Right Chris, "*The Impala Shop*" is officially open for business. As Skim stated in another thread, it is currently run out of my house until I can buy a building. If I don't find what I want in the next couple months, I am going to buy some property and build one.

Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 24 2010, 11:21 AM~19410851
> *That's Right Chris,  "The Impala Shop" is officially open for business. As Skim stated in another thread, it is currently run out of my house until I can buy a building. If I don't find what I want in the next couple months, I am going to buy some property and build one.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!!!
> *


dont for get to post progress pix if u get time!!


ima mizz her!!


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 24 2010, 10:21 AM~19410851
> *That's Right Chris,  "The Impala Shop" is officially open for business. As Skim stated in another thread, it is currently run out of my house until I can buy a building. If I don't find what I want in the next couple months, I am going to buy some property and build one.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!!!
> *


sounds good.hope everything works out for you.


----------



## dunk420

got tha vid up


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 24 2010, 03:09 PM~19412296
> *got tha vid up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro sounds good and looks good much props to your rag 64!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 24 2010, 11:21 AM~19410851
> *That's Right Chris,  "The Impala Shop" is officially open for business. As Skim stated in another thread, it is currently run out of my house until I can buy a building. If I don't find what I want in the next couple months, I am going to buy some property and build one.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 24 2010, 02:09 PM~19412296
> *got tha vid up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2010, 07:41 PM~19414320
> *:worship:
> *


thankz main!!how yo chit cuming!!

im hoping bryan will post progress pix!!


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 23 2010, 10:47 PM~19406270
> *ALSO TOOK SUM PIX OF IT FULLY LOCKED UP!!!!
> 
> GOT A VID OF MY LAYING OUT AND LOCKING UP BUT CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO UP LOAD IT :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 24 2010, 01:09 PM~19412296
> *got tha vid up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: OH YEA.... :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 27 2010, 09:18 AM~19429834
> *im hoping bryan will post progress pix!!
> *



Pics later tonight....


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 27 2010, 06:56 PM~19433730
> *Pics later tonight....
> *


Can't wait


----------



## regal ryda

Cant rush the Impala shop......he gon get ya right that niccas a perfectionist


----------



## juangotti




----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 27 2010, 08:18 AM~19429834
> *thankz main!!how yo chit cuming!!
> 
> im hoping bryan will post progress pix!!
> *


oh he will he loves his camera :biggrin: cant wait to see them pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 27 2010, 06:56 PM~19433730
> *Pics later tonight....
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Dec 24 2010, 02:09 PM~19412296-->
> 
> 
> 
> got tha vid up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In motion Nice!
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Dec 27 2010, 06:56 PM~19433730
> *Pics later tonight....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 24 2010, 03:09 PM~19412296
> *got tha vid up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Sweet Clip Chris...


----------



## BThompsonTX

Pics of the motor so far. Will get it running today.


----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 28 2010, 10:02 AM~19439262
> *Pics of the motor so far.  Will get it running today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!!! getting it hooked up chris!


----------



## houndstooth1964

TTT

Awesome thread


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 28 2010, 10:02 AM~19439262
> *Pics of the motor so far.  Will get it running today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, edelbrocks the best carb to run


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## scrapin82regal

:drama:


----------



## dunk420

If all goes well I hope to have the car back within a week running and driving!! :0


----------



## Skim

brian dont play


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2011, 10:40 AM~19520175
> *brian dont play
> *



I hate waiting on parts, especially when they ship the wrong one!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 6 2011, 11:04 AM~19520346
> *I hate waiting on parts, especially when they ship the wrong one!
> *


It's all good!!! Got n e new pix to post :biggrin:
r maybe a vid!! :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys! Gona b snowing fer the next few days so I'm sure it will b a week b 4 iget her back!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 9 2011, 10:10 AM~19546662
> *Thanks guys! Gona b snowing fer the next few days so I'm sure it will b a week b 4 iget her back!!
> *


yup...it's coming down as we speak....


----------



## regal ryda

dont miss that shit tho


----------



## dunk420

TOOK SUM PIX OF IT FULLY LOCKED UP!!!!


----------



## dunk420

got tha vid up


----------



## dunk420

Suposed to clear up Tuesday! Maybe she will come home then :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Congrats Chris... bet your excited bro...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 10 2011, 11:42 AM~19555695
> *Congrats Chris... bet your excited bro...
> *


Thanks bro!! We both bout to b rolln agin!! Bryan might bring the car tomaro :0


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 10 2011, 12:34 PM~19555649
> *Suposed to clear up Tuesday! Maybe she will come home then :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh Shit!!!!! And Im $$$$ BAGS?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Car is lookin great homie!!!!!! Can't wait till my deuce rag is complete!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 10 2011, 10:28 AM~19555613
> *TOOK SUM PIX OF IT FULLY LOCKED UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys!! 
Just talked to bryan and SUMBODY left there car onhis trailor for an extended time and now that he needs it to bring my car it's not ready!! Oh well guess this is the waiting game!!
Hopfully get her by saterday!!!!
Thanks fer everything Bryan uve made my first big shop visit very tolerable!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 12 2011, 12:00 PM~19574895
> *Thanks guys!!
> Just talked to bryan and SUMBODY left there car onhis trailor for an extended time and now that he needs it to bring my car it's not ready!! Oh well guess this is the waiting game!!
> Hopfully get her by saterday!!!!
> Thanks fer everything Bryan uve made my first big shop visit very tolerable!!
> *


Damn, that sucks! I bet SUMBODY had a good reasonable excuse. :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 12 2011, 11:00 AM~19574895
> *Thanks guys!!
> Just talked to bryan and SUMBODY left there car onhis trailor for an extended time and now that he needs it to bring my car it's not ready!! Oh well guess this is the waiting game!!
> Hopfully get her by saterday!!!!
> Thanks fer everything Bryan uve made my first big shop visit very tolerable!!
> *


our bad bra dat dam sno had us phunked ^ Again Brian sorry man we did not plan on keeping you trailer for a extended time.


----------



## juangotti

SUMBODY already messing shizzle up :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

It's all good I ant mad! Everybody just tryn to hussle! Can't get mad at peps makem moves! Ima have my car back soon and these extra days just gave Bryan that much time to tweak out on the details!!!! I'm happy! It ant my Werk car!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

Exhaust shop tomorrow morning and will drop it off afterwards.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 13 2011, 07:55 PM~19591286
> *Exhaust shop tomorrow morning and will drop it off afterwards.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 13 2011, 10:00 PM~19591356
> *:h5:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 13 2011, 09:55 PM~19591286
> *Exhaust shop tomorrow morning and will drop it off afterwards.
> *


CAn't wait!!! See u soon!!! Try an take pix but I no u got 50 other thangs going on so dew ur best!!!


----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 10 2011, 10:28 AM~19555613
> *TOOK SUM PIX OF IT FULLY LOCKED UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## BThompsonTX

Had to postpone the exhaust work today. Power steering wasn't working right so I rebuilt the Control Valve. Works perfect now!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 14 2011, 11:52 PM~19601920
> *Had to postpone the exhaust work today.  Power steering wasn't working right so I rebuilt the Control Valve.  Works perfect now!!!
> *


all right I was worried wen u told me it wasn't werking but im glad I hired a pro that nose everythang bout these cars!! Thanks byran!!


----------



## regal ryda

Looks good Chris


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 15 2011, 09:45 AM~19604103
> *all right I was worried wen u told me it wasn't werking but im glad I hired a pro that nose everythang bout these cars!! Thanks byran!!
> *



I didn't want to get your hopes up on this at first. I have seen these control valves in really bad shape when opened up.


----------



## dunk420

got a vid of it runing but cant figure out how to post!!!!
took sum pix as well so i will just post those for now!!
had to take A FEW THANGS to make test driving her easier!!

like the bench seat :biggrin: 

n e way she close to done and will be back soon!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## low4oshow

video! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

COMING HOME TODAY




























:h5: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## blanco

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 18 2011, 10:47 AM~19629329
> *COMING HOME TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


I BET YOUR READY TO CRUISE!!! :biggrin: YOU GETTIN THERE BIG DOG..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 18 2011, 12:47 PM~19629329
> *COMING HOME TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

lookin good..


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 18 2011, 11:47 AM~19629329
> *COMING HOME TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


How does it sound? What mufflers did you run?


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Skim

i took these pics for you chris :biggrin: as you can see it even got the chance to associate with some white trash


----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 07:12 PM~19642927
> *i took these pics for you chris :biggrin: as you can see it even got the chance to associate with some white trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 10:12 PM~19642927
> *i took these pics for you chris :biggrin: as you can see it even got the chance to associate with some white trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Blue Collar 64!


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 15 2011, 10:09 PM~19608147
> *got a vid of it runing but cant figure out how to post!!!!
> took sum pix as well so i will just post those for now!!
> had to take A FEW THANGS to make test driving her easier!!
> 
> like the bench seat :biggrin:
> 
> n e way she close to done and will be back soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!! AN ACE, A DEUCE, AND A 4 DROP?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
:wow:


----------



## dunk420

Kik ass Tony! Thanks fer da flicks!!! We Gona Cruz soon bro!!!!!
Me u ricky and mondo!!!!
4 clean 64 non ss drops in one cruz line :wow: 
of course this is my fav pic!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 19 2011, 10:08 PM~19644333
> *Kik ass Tony! Thanks fer da flicks!!! We Gona Cruz soon bro!!!!!
> Me u ricky and mondo!!!!
> 4 clean 64 non ss drops in one cruz line :wow:
> of course this is my fav pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this pic is fresh Chris.... :worship:


----------



## dunk420

Put n n sum Werk tomaro!!!
Will post progress pix!!!
Haven't even had a chance to start her cents I franticly drove into the garage!! That's why I had to just pay sumbody to put n Werk at the moment cuz I got no time at all!!


----------



## slickpanther

Lookin good


----------



## regal ryda

need pics


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 22 2011, 11:44 AM~19666825
> *need pics
> *


  

took the shocks off and got bout 8 more inches of lock up!!!! :0 

also got my gas tank fixed frum ware the chromers drilled 4 holes!! n e way got it all sealed up and put on!!! also swaped out my old dash for my new chrome chit!!
yes tony you can now have the dash housing ive owed u!!  
hooked up the new red top optmia and drove her to the gas station locked up!! :0 

still got werk to put n but im fully motavated now!!!!
bryan did an amasing job!!!


----------



## dunk420

big ups to my homie daniel once agin puting n full dayz werk wit yo boy!!!
thats my shot gun homie rite thare!!


----------



## regal ryda

Looks like he was doing all the work and you was running around playin VGP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

got tha vid up


----------



## dunk420

these next two vids i had my camra set on a stupid setting without noing it but i will post em n e way!!!!


----------



## Pierre940

Thas a bad ass ride


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 22 2011, 06:36 PM~19668930
> *Looks like he was doing all the work and you was running around playin VGP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, i be doin that shit too


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2011, 08:35 AM~19672429
> *lol, i be doin that shit too
> *


You Do, do that!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2011, 07:35 AM~19672429
> *lol, i be doin that shit too
> *


we know all too well :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 22 2011, 06:36 PM~19668930
> *Looks like he was doing all the work and you was running around playin VGP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No way homie!! I put n mad Werk!I just takn da pix so datz why udont c da werk :biggrin: r did I??


----------



## dunk420

Brought my hood fenders wheel wells and few other random parts to my job all ready sanded down!
Gona throw em n the booth and prime em all up so maybe tomaro r next weekend I can spray base and clear!!! :0 

Will post pix wen progress is made!!


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 23 2011, 10:28 AM~19672592
> *You Do, do that!*




:roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

Ride is coming out Pimp Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 23 2011, 12:34 PM~19673895
> *we know all too well :biggrin:
> *


Mike "When is Tony gonna bring his ass over here?"



LMAO


----------



## dunk420

ran outa primer so i didnt get to lay 3 coats of this bad ass 2k high build chit but got all areas i wanted well covered so it was a good day but i wish i had a lil more to wet sand on!!!


----------



## dunk420

PUTN N WERK!!! :biggrin: 

BIG THANKS TO MY HOMIE ROE FOR GIVING ME HIS SUNDAY!!! THANKS HOMIE!! I TOOK HIM FOR A CRUZ ROUND THA OLD BLOCK THO SO HE WAS HAPPY!  
GOT ALL MY PARTS PRIMED AND WET SANDED!!! ONE STEP AT A TIME!! :happysad:


----------



## dunk420

GOT A COUPLE VIDS I WILL UP LOAD WEN I FIGURE IT OUT!! :uh:


----------



## dunk420

cant figure out how to post rite so heres link!! :uh: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_AME209g9c


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looking Good Chris!


----------



## BThompsonTX




----------



## dunk420

new vid  hope to spray paint on insides of parts by next sunday so I can re assy the front clip and start blocking the body!! :0 the super bowl will b 10 miles from my crib so next Sunday I couldn't leave if I wanted to!! Just to bad the cowboys arnt n it!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmbUzugNybw


----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 30 2011, 08:27 PM~19740897
> *new vid   bryan help :wow:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmbUzugNybw
> *


----------



## dunk420

Thankz main


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 30 2011, 08:35 PM~19740417
> *cant figure out how to post rite so heres link!! :uh:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_AME209g9c
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Damn Big Chris.... I Like That 64 Rag...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, west coast ridaz, Loco 61, dunk420


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2011, 10:47 PM~19741836
> *Damn Big Chris....  I Like That 64 Rag...
> *


Thanks alex! Hope to Cruz wit ya on easter!!


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 30 2011, 08:04 PM~19740691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

looking good...TTT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Nice videos homie, it's all down hill from here.


----------



## Scrapin63

car looking good


----------



## 214monte




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 30 2011, 08:48 PM~19741111
> *Thankz main
> *


NICE BUILD........
IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING
HOW HIGH IS YOUR LOCK UP FROM
GROUND TO THE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME?
THANKS!


----------



## dunk420

8


> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 31 2011, 06:09 PM~19748618
> *NICE BUILD........
> IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING
> HOW HIGH IS YOUR LOCK UP FROM
> GROUND TO THE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME?
> THANKS!
> *


thanks guys!!!

I WILL B putn n sum werk sunday so i will measure lock up!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 1 2011, 04:00 PM~19758378
> *8
> thanks guys!!!
> 
> I  WILL B putn n sum werk sunday so i will measure lock up!!!
> *


THANKS!


----------



## regal ryda

do werk son


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 30 2011, 09:27 PM~19740897
> *new vid   hope to spray paint on insides of parts by next sunday  so I can re assy the front clip and start blocking the body!! :0 the super bowl will b 10 miles from my crib so next Sunday I couldn't leave if I wanted to!! Just to bad the cowboys arnt n it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmbUzugNybw
> *


That lock is high as fuck


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 2 2011, 11:55 AM~19766526
> *do werk son
> *


well i got snowed n frum werk so i replaced a leakey heater core that i ben meanig to knock out!! pulled it out after the swap and ran her till she got hot to make sure the new unit didnt leak!!! werked like a champ!!  one more check mark off the two dew list!! :biggrin: 
did i mention it snowed alot the last two days!! :wow: 
super bowl count down!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## dunk420

Next warm day I will spray the wells fenders and hood so I can reassemble front clip!!


----------



## USF '63

looking good


----------



## regal ryda

I see you took the shocks off


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 3 2011, 01:29 AM~19774617
> *I see you took the shocks off
> *


Yea they were stoping my lock up from going up as high as I wanted so i took em off!
I need one clean 13 x 7 rim only!!! Even if it's a rusty one just no curb checks!!
Need it for my trunk!! Got chit to trade r just cash!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 3 2011, 06:24 AM~19775837
> *Yea they were stoping my lock up from going up as high as I wanted so i took em off!
> I need one clean 13 x 7 rim only!!! Even if it's a rusty one just no curb checks!!
> Need it for my trunk!! Got chit to trade r just cash!!
> *


----------



## dunk420

well the super bowl is 10 miles up the road day after tomaro and this is my front yard!!! :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 4 2011, 07:13 AM~19785970
> *well the super bowl is 10 miles up the road day after tomaro and this is my front yard!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sucks for the guys paying $200 a ticket to watch the game from outside!!! :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 4 2011, 08:37 AM~19786095
> *Sucks for the guys paying $200 a ticket to watch the game from outside!!! :wow:
> *


yea it do


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

Coming along... :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

cant wait 2 see it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Zoom

lookin good. cant wait to see the front clip on


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Feb 9 2011, 09:11 PM~19831479
> *lookin good. cant wait to see the front clip on
> *


me eather!!
got em all primed and wet sanded waiting till friday!!!!


----------



## dunk420

well werked a deal to get my ext trim polished up so i can spray the insert blue and clear them completely!!!

sooooo today i pulled all the trim off!!!
also scored a fifth wheel that ima color match and thro a new 13 inch tire on!!

n e body got r no ware 1 clean 5 20 is????

n e ways found out my top will go allmost all the way down with the 16s but ima still get sum teles!!!!

heres sum random pix frum today!!!


























































































































how high is my rear lock up????




















41 inches frum botom of frame to ground :wow:


----------



## juangotti

We still doing that deal?


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 11 2011, 06:43 PM~19847791
> *how high is my rear lock up????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 inches frum botom of frame to ground :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO......JUST NEEDED AN IDEA OF WHAT
MINE IS GOING TO BE LIKE!  
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## scrapin82regal

:drama:


----------



## low4oshow

^ X2


----------



## dunk420

how high is my rear lock up????








41 inches frum botom of frame to ground :wow:


----------



## dunk420

Next warm day I will spray the wells fenders so I can reassemble front clip!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looking good Chris! Can't wait to see it with the front clip on it!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 13 2011, 01:43 AM~19856379
> *Looking good Chris!  Can't wait to see it with the front clip on it!!!
> *


THANKS BRYAN!! UVE HELPET ME ALOT!!! WELL SPENt all weekend finnishing up my pump!!! got all the teflon tape on and she is ready to werk!! #13 to the nose with super duty adex!!!! and #9 to the rear with to adels!!!!! all steel blocks with 1 inch port, steal thick heavy ass wammy tank and hard lined out!!!! im happy and after the build is done i will chrome the fittings that arnt chrome yet!!! just had to many last min probs to chrome every thing b 4 i no for sure its gona werk!!!





































HERES MY LIL HELPER!!!!


hes 16 months and started walking at 8 months so hes 100 mph now days!!  

and my wife goes to school full time and weekends so its just me an my boy most the time!!! im eather at werk r with my boy!!!!! no time fer nutn else till july wen my wife grads!!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre

Give me a call 817-819-3789 I am going to take skim his trailer back so I can take the rotisserie to him give me a call ASAP.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 13 2011, 10:32 AM~19857497
> *Give me a call 817-819-3789 I am going to take skim his trailer back so I can take the rotisserie to him give me a call ASAP.
> *


See u n a bit!!!


----------



## dunk420

awite wen I bought the car it came with og moter tranny valve covers and breather!
So I keep it all og by chromen the valve covers and breather!!!
Well one quick prob was tha og single barrel carb has a two inch hole while the edelbrock I have now has 5 inch hole! Luckly I week at a cnc machine shop that builds helicopter parts so ima have one of our guys make an adapter so I can use the og breather with out modifying it!!
Here is a pic of the block of allumnum Ima use with the blueprint I drew up!
Will post more pix Friday wen he machining it!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris,

I just picked up the trim from Oscar... how soon do you need it done?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 01:25 PM~19884461
> *Chris,
> 
> I just picked up the trim from Oscar... how soon do you need it done?
> *


Three weeks??? That ok??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 16 2011, 01:32 PM~19884514
> *Three weeks??? That ok??
> *


You got it :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 16 2011, 12:23 PM~19884443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awite wen I bought the car it came with og moter tranny valve covers and breather!
> So I keep it all og by chromen the valve covers and breather!!!
> Well one quick prob was tha og single barrel carb has a two inch hole while the edelbrock I have now has 5 inch hole! Luckly I week at a cnc machine shop that builds helicopter parts so ima have one of our guys make an adapter so I can use the og breather with out modifying it!!
> Here is a pic of the block of allumnum Ima use with the blueprint I drew up!
> Will post more pix Friday wen he machining it!!
> *


Make me one too I got the same problem


----------



## dunk420

Well I Ben puting n a few hour on the vert! Tied up alot of lose ends in the front and pulled the rack out and got the trunk ready fer paint! Also removed alot of the trim to block body fer paint!!!!
will post pix wen my fukn pc oh chit computer desides to werk!!
Drove her thru the naborhood fer the tenth time cents geting her back from the impala shop! Still running like a champ and mad props to Bryan!!


----------



## 8t4mc

you going to use those chrome shocks?? You got to much lift for them anyway..lol


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 21 2011, 12:36 AM~19920994
> *you going to use those chrome shocks?? You got to much lift for them anyway..lol
> *


Broke the lower mount off one but Bryan said they cud be fixed easy with a small tac weld!
paid 150
sell em as is fer 60 buks!!!!
Both basicly new minus damage and yea my lock up is to high that's how it broke!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Put sum more werk n and got the trunk allmost painted! 
Kinda fuket it up puting the rack back n but nutn a lil touch up can't fix!!!
Pix tomara!! Gata up load at werk cuz home computer iz retarded!!


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

PIX AS PROMISED!! NOT THE BEST JOB ROUND BUT IM DOING WAT I CAN AND I WILL TOUCH UP AND ADD MORE COATS TO THE LIGHT SPOTS JUST RAN OUTA DAYLIGHT!!


----------



## dunk420

:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Wen u Werk at a machine shop the sky is da limit!

i designed this
drew the blue print 
found the material and got er done!!
This Is going to be an adapter to go from an 5 inch edelbrock carb to 2.5 inch og breather! 
I'm running the 
og:
tranny power glide
283 Moter 
valve covers rechromed
breather rechromed

didn't want to modify it cuz of the weired shape of the lower portion!
Plus my huge distrib is forcing it a Lil more foward! .700 thousands of am inch th be exact!! :biggrin: 
n e ways should b ready to bolt up this afternoon!!!
Pix asap!!!


----------



## juangotti

Looking nice


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 22 2011, 01:30 PM~19933066
> *Also realized  that Bryan mounted my rat. In the wrong location! Suposed to have top flush with core suport so now I gata re dew it and the real shitty part is that now the tranny lines are going under the sway bar not over so to move it I gata drain the tranny and rat!! :uh:
> just wen u think ur getting sumware chit goes south!!!
> Here's a pic of my old 64 ht ss that I built and sold to fund the vert!!
> Notice the rat sits flush to under core suport at top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my vert the rat Is three inches above the core suport!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chris-

The radiator is installed in the correct mounting position for that radiator. The one you show in that pic above may be a shorter radiator. Also, the transmission cooler lines go on top of the sway bar, as I installed them.

Here is a pic of your 64 from the first page of this thread. Notice the radiator is above the radiator support.










Here is a pic of Bob's 63 showing the factory radiator above the support as well.












And here is a pic of Skim's 64 "White Trash"


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 25 2011, 10:24 AM~19958188
> *Chris-
> 
> The radiator is installed in the correct mounting position for that radiator.  The one you show in that pic above may be a shorter radiator.  Also, the transmission cooler lines go on top of the sway bar, as I installed them.
> 
> Here is a pic of your 64 from the first page of this thread.  Notice the radiator is above the radiator support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of Bob's 63 showing the factory radiator above the support as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of Skim's 64 "White Trash"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that might just be the case  
i hope so n e way!!! 
wont no for sure till instal the clip but this does sound promissing!! :cheesy: 

eather way im still very happy with the work done bryan!!


----------



## dunk420

awite wen I bought the car it came with og moter tranny valve covers and breather!
So I keep it all og by chromen the valve covers and breather!!!
Well one quick prob was tha og single barrel carb has a two inch hole while the edelbrock I have now has 5 inch hole! Luckly I week at a cnc machine shop that builds helicopter parts so ima have one of our guys make an adapter so I can use the og breather with out modifying it!!
Here is a pic of the block of allumnum Ima use with the blueprint I drew up!
Will post more pix Friday wen he machining it!! 


IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/IMGP0959.JPG[/IMG]







































the test fit :wow: 


















































werked like a champ :biggrin: 


now i just gata get a filter!!  
its light wont catch fire and lets the carb do it biz with out restricting the choke!!!

i should patent this hoe :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 16 2011, 01:48 PM~19885134
> *Make me one too I got the same problem
> *


so fuck my request for that same adapter huh :twak:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 25 2011, 11:36 PM~19963490
> *so fuck my request for that same adapter huh :twak:
> *


Ant even like that! My job makes bell helicopter parts all day and night so getting time approved to make parts is very hard! Took me 2 months of bugn to make this happen!!
If it was easy to get done u no i wudnt hesatate but not only was it a pain n the ass to get a machine I still had to pay the machinest 50 buks to stay after off the clock! Wasn't easy r cheap homie!!


----------



## willskie187

Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 26 2011, 09:56 AM~19965400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks main!!
got my fifth a new tire and bought the wire and conectors to wire up the batts!!!!

should be hitting switches with my wammy with in a couple weeks!!! :biggrin: 


gona spray more base and clear tomaro to touch up sum spots in the trunk!!!


----------



## dunk420

LIL SNEAK PEEK OF MY TRUNK SET UP!!!! :biggrin: 


HOPE TO HAVE SUM SLIVER LEAF PIN STRIP AND WIRE IT UP NEXT WEEKEND!!! :0


----------



## jvasquez

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Got an apt set fer saterday with Danny frum d shop to put the finnishing touches on my set up
then pin striping and silver leafing sum TimE this weekend!!!
Still on time to Cruz on Easter foe sho$$ :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

This build just keeps getting better...good work.

Waiting to see what ur doing w the colors


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 1 2011, 09:06 AM~19987921
> *This build just keeps getting better...good work.
> 
> Waiting to see what ur doing w the colors
> *


X2..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 26 2011, 08:48 AM~19965361
> *Ant even like that! My job makes bell helicopter parts all day and night so getting time approved to make parts is very hard! Took me 2 months of bugn to make this happen!!
> If it was easy to get done u no i wudnt hesatate but not only was it a pain n the ass to get a machine I still had to pay the machinest 50 buks to stay after off the clock! Wasn't easy r cheap homie!!
> *


is thata company in euless by the car auction?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 1 2011, 03:30 PM~19990060
> *is thata company in euless by the car auction?
> *


No but that was my last job!!
Hey classic industries is having a kik ass sale!!
20% off ur hole order feum march 1st to march 7th
type n 
mad2011
in the cupon premotion box and get the discount!
They all ready got the lowest prices round so 20% off on top is fukn awsome!
Enjoy! 
Got 6 days left
over at midnight on the seventh


----------



## RO68RAG

GOOD WORK BRO!


----------



## regal ryda

I aint trippin homie


----------



## scrapin82regal

Where the pics of the clip on :drama: hno:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Mar 2 2011, 05:44 PM~19999661
> *Where the pics of the clip on :drama:  hno:
> *


Couldn't get a booth so I moved to the trunk fir a bit!
Once I get some booth time I will spray the wells inner fenders and bumper brackets!
Got to have a booth for those!
Don't want trash r no bake for these parts!!
Soon tho very soon!!!


----------



## dunk420

LIL SNEAK PEEK OF MY TRUNK SET UP!!!! :biggrin: 
HOPE TO HAVE SUM SLIVER LEAF PIN STRIP AND WIRE IT UP NEXT WEEKEND!!! :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 2 2011, 08:20 PM~20000859
> *LIL SNEAK PEEK OF MY TRUNK SET UP!!!! :biggrin:
> HOPE TO HAVE SUM SLIVER LEAF PIN STRIP AND WIRE IT UP NEXT WEEKEND!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow...., that looks great! :wow:


----------



## scrapin82regal

looks good mane


----------



## dunk420

This is one of my fav pix of my old 64 ss ht I had!
That's me under it polishing the chrome undies b 4 the 97.9 the beat show!!
And of course duncun my 108 lb Pitt bull holds the driveway down fer the haters


----------



## dunk420

This is wat I started with!!!!


----------



## dunk420

heres sum b 4 after pix :wow:


----------



## kasem1963

> LIL SNEAK PEEK OF MY TRUNK SET UP!!!! :biggrin:
> HOPE TO HAVE SUM SLIVER LEAF PIN STRIP AND WIRE IT UP NEXT WEEKEND!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got some goodies n!!!!
used the 20 percent off from classic indresties and got my 

sound deadner for under my carpet

half moons for the head lights

new tail light set

chrome power steering cap!!

will put some werk in friday!!!!
if all goes well should be using my wammy friday!! :0


----------



## mrchavez

moving along smoothly...


----------



## regal ryda

Big ass boxes if thats all you ordered gonna look hot tho


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2011, 11:33 AM~20058799
> *Big ass boxes if thats all you ordered gonna look hot tho
> *


The big long heavy box has my sound deadner in it but didn't wat to pull it out fer pix!! Not much to see n e way just ol under carpet sound deadner pre fit for 64 impala!!
Then the other box had the rest!!
Had to move my putn n werk day to saterday!
My lil bro is n town from the army and afganastan!!!


----------



## Loco 61

Clean Trunk Big Homie


----------



## SoTexCustomz

looks good bro


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

I cant wait to see this blue badass in person...im in the southside of ftw so im sure ill run into it at a local show or jus ridin look pretty!!!! My hats off to you Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks main! I will b out on easter for sho!!



Put n sum Werk! 

Got the trunk allmost fully funtional!! Still gata replace one chrome dump that isn't werking! But it's working enough to see a Lil pep tho! The 3 wheel will get alot bigger wen I Finnish promise!!

Drove her round the hood agin!!

Having bryan dew the engine up was the best deal ever!!


Running like a champ!!

Dallas impala shop has my full recomendation!!! Get a spot while u can


----------



## dunk420

Should have my trim from sin7 Luis this week!
He did an awsome job on his trim!
Hope mine turns out as good!!
Pix wen I get em!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

Hell yeah lookin good


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 14 2011, 07:59 PM~20091466
> *Thanks main! I will b out on easter for sho!!
> Put n sum Werk!
> 
> Got the trunk allmost fully funtional!! Still gata replace one chrome dump that isn't werking! But it's working enough to see a Lil pep tho! The 3 wheel will get alot bigger wen I Finnish promise!!
> 
> Drove her round the hood agin!!
> 
> Having bryan dew the engine up was the best deal ever!!
> Running like a champ!!
> 
> Dallas impala shop has my full recomendation!!! Get a spot while u can  *



Thanks Chris! It's coming together nicely. Can't wait to see it done! It sure does have a lot of lockup without the shock on! 

Oh, did you put enough gas in it before you drove around the block???!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


_*The Impala Shop*_ is getting closer to opening it's new doors. Been going through a lot of paper work crap with the City of Denton to get it opened, but I finally got everything done that they wanted. Getting power turned on tomorrow and then hopefully get the inspectors out there by the end of the week to sign off on it so I can start moving in.


You should check it out when I get it opened.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 15 2011, 11:56 PM~20102744
> *Thanks Chris!  It's coming together nicely.  Can't wait to see it done!  It sure does have a lot of lockup without the shock on!
> 
> Oh, did you put enough gas in it before you drove around the block???!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The Impala Shop is getting closer to opening it's new doors.  Been going through a lot of paper work crap with the City of Denton to get it opened, but I finally got everything done that they wanted.  Getting power turned on tomorrow and then hopefully get the inspectors out there by the end of the week to sign off on it so I can start moving in.
> You should check it out when I get it opened.
> *



maybe a little bbq when you open the doors..??Starting a business is getting harder and harder these days..Try dealing with the ATF..Congrats on the upcomming business..


the 64 is looking good man!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 16 2011, 06:45 AM~20104262
> *maybe a little bbq when you open the doors..??Starting a business is getting harder and harder these days..Try dealing with the ATF..Congrats on the upcomming business..
> the 64 is looking good man!
> *


BBQ slash car show!!! :wow: 
$$$$fukn kik ass idea$$$$


----------



## dunk420

Getting there!!  










































































































[/quote]


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

got my 
hood
fenders
wells
bumper brackets
gril pcs
and head light buckets at my job ready to spray at 330 :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 18 2011, 08:28 AM~20120499
> *got my
> hood
> fenders
> wells
> bumper brackets
> gril pcs
> and head light buckets at my job ready to spray at 330 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

sory fer the shity pix but ive ben so busy painting this chit after a ten hour day of werk that i hardle found n e time fer pix!!!!
will assemble clip next weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

ITS LOOKING REALLY GOOD BROTHER....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee

Looking good dunk! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What's up Chris !.. Finally back online... I can't believe how far you've gotten these past few weeks homie.. The trim is gonna look killer. you wont be disappointed.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG




----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 07:50 AM~20208165
> *What's up Chris !.. Finally back online... I can't believe how far you've gotten these past few weeks homie.. The trim is gonna look killer. you wont be disappointed.
> *


Thanks guys fer all ur motavation!

I've ben putting alot of Werk n but no time to take r post pix!
I've got all the drive train and hyrdo system working fine with no leaks so now I'm on to the front clip and paint! I might have to thro the bumpers and taillights n it fer a bit to roll fer easter tho!!!

Luis I no my trim will come out nice that's why I didn't trip wen the dead line came and went!!
Post sum pix up on here as u go!!!


Can't wait to have it back so I can clear and paint the strip!!!


----------



## dunk420

LET ME B THA 1ST TO SAY




















































TTT FER PAGE SIX FOE


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## dunk420

put n some werk!!!!

got my switches all finnished up!!!
mounted my switch pannel and hung both fenders and spent 4 hours tweaking em str8!!!

also got one pc of the grill on and cents its sprayed and cleared i just put the trim on it and will b done there!!!

got a vid that im werking on uploading as i type!!!!!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

NICE NEIGHBOR :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

now that ive got all the probs wit tha switches fixed i need to gut the trunk and repaint asap!!! after easter tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> now that ive got all the probs wit tha switches fixed i need to gut the trunk and repaint asap!!! after easter tho!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL DOG 2, WRONG PIC BUT IM DRANKIN :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 1 2011, 09:27 PM~20239218
> *put n some werk!!!!
> 
> got my switches all finnished up!!!
> mounted my switch pannel and hung both fenders and spent 4 hours tweaking em str8!!!
> 
> also got one pc of the grill on and cents its sprayed and cleared i just put the trim on it and will b done there!!!
> 
> got a vid that im werking on uploading as i type!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass


----------



## dunk420

got the vid up!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

comming together


----------



## dunk420

now that ive got all the probs wit tha switches fixed i need to gut the trunk and repaint asap!!! after easter tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

PUT N 5 MOE HOURS :biggrin: 
DROVE HER ROUND THE HOOD AND DROPED 20 N THA TANK  

ALSO WORKING ON MY WHEEL CHIPS!!!!

SHOULD HAVE THEM ON BY FRIDAY!!!!

HAD TO COLOR MATCH EM!!


----------



## dunk420

EASTER HERE I COME :0


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 3 2011, 07:52 PM~20250418
> *EASTER HERE I COME :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

looks good locked up


----------



## scrapin82regal

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

me like progress!!!

and that dog looks like a bear lol...i might be bigger than mine


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2011, 06:14 PM~20258334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Well worth the wait! Now I just gata get em!!
Now time to start blocking body fer paint!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62

lookin good homie


----------



## dunk420

finnished up on my wheel chips!!!
chromed and color matched!!!!

now i gata put em on to ware i wont lose em in this texas heat :wow:


----------



## dunk420

im stealing every min from work i can to put n lil details so i bought new lenses for my tail lights and rechromed the trim pc so today i put em all togather!!
left one of the old ones in the pixto see the difference!!!!

if n e body need a complete set of tail lenses used with no cracks there are gone at 40 buks fer all 6!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 5 2011, 09:11 PM~20264879
> *finnished up on my wheel chips!!!
> chromed and color matched!!!!
> 
> now i gata put em on to ware i wont lose em in this texas heat :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JB Weld them fuckers on bro....they wont go anywhere  :biggrin: 

rides lookin good man....


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## juangotti

comming out bad ass, Easter should be bad ass this year.


----------



## dunk420

EASTER HERE I COME :0 


primer r paint???

that is the question!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 08:55 PM~20286660
> *comming out bad ass, Easter should be bad ass this year.
> *


urz is sick to!!! down to every detail


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 3 2011, 06:52 PM~20250418
> *EASTER HERE I COME :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This just keeps getting better & better....what a great job bro....its coming out sweet!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 8 2011, 07:06 AM~20289422
> *urz is sick to!!! down to every detail
> *


 appreciate it. D Shop Gets down. Cant wait for easter.


----------



## dunk420

Put n 5 more hours!!
Got the head lights n and adjusted n working!!
Got a few odds and ends worked out!!
Nutn realy to take pic of bu. Drive her round sum more!
This time I didn't take it easy I just nailed it and stopped hard to see how road worthy she was and she did perfect!!!
I think Gona have fun Easter :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

Hellz Yeah. Easter is gonna be on point... Are you going to gateway park?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2011, 08:44 PM~20295117
> *Hellz Yeah. Easter is gonna be on point... Are you going to gateway park?
> *


I realy don't have a plan but thought trinity park!
I want to roll behind Alex and his lowrider of the month!
Clean ass 61


----------



## dunk420

got the vid up!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 9 2011, 09:14 AM~20296709
> *I realy don't have a plan but thought trinity park!
> I want to roll behind Alex and his lowrider of the month!
> Clean ass 61
> *


Gateway is the spot on easter but go down to trinity if you want.


----------



## 8t4mc

I like how you bailed out the pasenger window ala dukes of hazzard.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 9 2011, 11:51 AM~20297648
> *I like how you bailed out the pasenger window ala dukes of hazzard.
> *


HELL YEA!! FOR GOT I TOOK THE HANDLES OUT!!!

I LOVED THAT SHOW THO


----------



## dunk420

awite i ben tryn to get a few diff body men over here to knock out my minnor body work but not having much luck and cents funds r low n e way im start my own body work today round one!!! n e body in east side fort worth area swing by and extend some tips!!! i got every thing i need to do the work cept the experance!!!!!

well c how it goes!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 10 2011, 06:56 AM~20302420
> *awite i ben tryn to get a few diff body men over here to knock out my  minnor body work but not having much luck and cents funds r low n e way im start my own body work today round one!!! n e body in east side fort worth area swing by and extend some  tips!!! i got every thing i need to do the work cept the experance!!!!!
> 
> well c how it goes!!!!!
> *



Youll want to X your work out..Meaning cross over in a x way over the work.


----------



## dunk420

awite put n 6 hours and big shout out to my boy dainel for once agin coming thru fer a hole day of work drinkn aND smoken! allways a pleasure to have your boys out there with u!!!

WELL GOT MY WHEEL CHIPS ON!!
GOT MY FRONT BUMPER FULLY ASSEMBLED!!
AND GOT A CHIT LOAD OF BODY WORK DONE!!!
ALSO ADDED MY CHROME FAN SHROUD FINALY


----------



## Loco 61

:wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 10:46 PM~20307027
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2011, 12:45 AM~20308886
> *x2
> *


X3.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## SirTomeygun

Damnn...lookin clean homie.....sorry bout not making it out there with the bro in law....his and my schedule has been off, he is working nights and me days or vice versa....looks like you are getting down, gonna shoot for next Easter for mine....we'll see what happens..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## regal ryda




----------



## dunk420

awite put n 6 hours and big shout out to my boy dainel for once agin coming thru fer a hole day of work drinkn aND smoken! allways a pleasure to have your boys out there with u!!!

WELL GOT MY WHEEL CHIPS ON!!
GOT MY FRONT BUMPER FULLY ASSEMBLED!!
AND GOT A CHIT LOAD OF BODY WORK DONE!!!
ALSO ADDED MY CHROME FAN SHROUD FINALY 

hope to prime this week and praying to have paint by easter!! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Chris,

Damn homie you got down last weekend !... I'll hit you up later today when i drop these off with B so you can get them later tonight.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 04:38 AM~20317799
> *Chris,
> 
> Damn homie you got down last weekend !... I'll hit you up later today when i drop these off with B so you can get them later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 06:38 AM~20317799
> *Chris,
> 
> Damn homie you got down last weekend !... I'll hit you up later today when i drop these off with B so you can get them later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PACKING JOB!  
CANT WAIT TO GET EM :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 12 2011, 03:07 PM~20321017
> *NICE PACKING JOB!
> CANT WAIT TO GET EM :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 12 2011, 03:07 PM~20321017
> *NICE PACKING JOB!
> CANT WAIT TO GET EM :cheesy:
> *


Did you get your trim homie?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2011, 07:49 AM~20327140
> *Did you get your trim homie?
> *


Got it and only opened one pc but it looket amazing!!
I owe u bra!!


----------



## dunk420

Gona be putting n sum hours this after noon! N e of my homies n east side fort worth from 4 till dark roll thru!! Crunch time! I will b out easter but unless my body work moves faster it's Gona b n prime!


----------



## dunk420

hitting it agin today from 3 till dark!!!!


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 17 2011, 08:18 AM~20357185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitting it agin today from 3 till dark!!!!
> *


That's what i'm talkin about homie :h5: DO THE DAMN THING :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## dunk420

WELL ITS OFFICAL!!!
IMA B OUT AT GATE WAY BUT IN FULL BLOWN CONSTRUSTION MODE!!
JUST GOT MY TAGS AND INSURANCE NOW IMA THROW THE BUMPERS AND TAIL LIGHTS N AND ROLL FER A DAY!!  
THEN ITS BACK TO THE GRIND OF FINNISHING THE MISSTREZZ :0

PUTTING N LOOOOONG HOURS FRIDAY AND SATERDAY IF N E BODY IN THE EASTSIDE AND WANA HELP THRO DOWN ON IT!!!


----------



## regal ryda

do werk son :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 18 2011, 12:29 PM~20365123
> *WELL ITS OFFICAL!!!
> IMA B OUT AT GATE WAY BUT IN FULL BLOWN CONSTRUSTION MODE!!
> JUST GOT MY TAGS AND INSURANCE NOW IMA THROW THE BUMPERS AND TAIL LIGHTS N AND ROLL FER A DAY!!
> THEN ITS BACK TO THE GRIND OF FINNISHING THE MISSTREZZ :0
> 
> PUTTING N LOOOOONG HOURS FRIDAY AND SATERDAY IF N E BODY IN THE EASTSIDE AND WANA HELP THRO DOWN ON IT!!!
> *


It's good you decided to not rush it homie. Sorry I couldn't help you but i knew 8 hours wasn't gonna be enough to get your ride ready for paint. Can't rush these things. 

Good to hear you'll be out at Gateway though. I might come through also.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2011, 03:43 PM~20374290
> *It's good you decided to not rush it homie. Sorry I couldn't help you but i knew 8 hours wasn't gonna be enough to get your ride ready for paint. Can't rush these things.
> 
> Good to hear you'll be out at Gateway though. I might come through also.
> *


----------



## dunk420

got my rear bumper put togather!!!!

also pulled out one pc of the trim luis polished up for me!! had to show it off!! ima paint the insert to match car then clear dem hoes!!!!

also took few random pix!!!


----------



## willskie187

Damn they look good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Im lookin for a set of dayton knock offs.

You wouldnt happen to have a extra set would you??


----------



## vouges17

coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## SirTomeygun

Looking good homie


----------



## dunk420

Classic ind 20% off code good till April 30th 2011!
20% off hole order if u type  FLR2011  at checkout!
To bad I'm broke rite now! :angry: enjoy y'all! I've heard this place don't have lowest prices but for the few items i needed they were cheapest!!


----------



## dunk420

Driving this beeautch to my boy turtles tomaro to prime her down! Driven dirty as fuk but I'm only on the freeway fer two exits so hope no hatres see the drop out tomaro!
Will post pix later!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20399899
> *Driving this beeautch to my boy turtles tomaro to prime her down! Driven dirty as fuk but I'm only on the freeway fer two exits so hope no hatres see the drop out tomaro!
> Will post pix later!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dunk420

did the dam thing thanks to turtle LETTING ME USE HIS SHOP AND GUN AND MY BOYS DAINEL AND JOHN FEW PUTTING N LONG HOURS WIT ME TODAY AND FOLLOWING ME THERE TO KEEP THE HATERS BACK!!!!  

cuz of a FEW MINNOR PROBS ADDING UP TO A NOT VERY ROAD WORTHY CAR THE ONLY WAY IM TAKE IT OUT TOMARO IS ON A TRAILOR!! :angry: 
N E BODY HEADING THAT WAY?? I GOT GAS AND BEER MONEY!!!! :cheesy: 
GATE WAY PArk r bust :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

wish i could hv been there to help...


----------



## dunk420

this was how I rolled that hoe! Plate zip tied up and one non working tail light!!
Man I wish u cuda stayed to turtle! My paint skillz arnt up to par :angry:


----------



## dunk420

more pix frum the weekend!! didnt make it out but realy wanted toand am closer to being done!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

don't rush it Chris


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 25 2011, 08:13 AM~20413980
> *don't rush it Chris
> *


x2 homie


----------



## juangotti




----------



## SirTomeygun

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 23 2011, 07:53 PM~20404396
> *did the dam thing thanks to turtle LETTING ME USE HIS SHOP AND GUN AND MY BOYS DAINEL AND JOHN FEW PUTTING N LONG HOURS WIT ME TODAY AND FOLLOWING ME THERE TO KEEP THE HATERS BACK!!!!
> 
> cuz of a FEW MINNOR PROBS ADDING UP TO A NOT VERY ROAD WORTHY CAR THE ONLY WAY IM TAKE IT OUT TOMARO IS ON A TRAILOR!! :angry:
> N E BODY HEADING THAT WAY?? I GOT GAS AND BEER MONEY!!!! :cheesy:
> GATE WAY PArk r bust :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not road worthy? what problems you having?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@Apr 26 2011, 06:14 AM~20421570
> *not road worthy? what problems you having?
> *


Man I'm having more hydro probs than I can handle!!
as soon as I get one thing figured out two more things
go wrong! Rite now I have eather one r more bad batts, one r more burned noids, one gear seal leak, poss bad ground, a bad 1/2 inch check, one la square dump that works 50% of the time!! So all this makes me roll at crasy angles witch makes my drive line get alot of vibration!

I no all these r minnor probs but it's a lot of minnor probs! It drives fine wen I hit the switches to keep adjusting it to the rite level but can't do that till I fix this chit!


----------



## OKJessie

DAM BRO...GLAD TO SEE YOU ROLLING HER AROUND... :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SirTomeygun

you can buy a battery tester at harbor freight, made by chicago electric i thing, its about 19.99....works pretty good ...i got two of them.... um...checkvalve...well you know wht you gotta do there....dont know much bout them la sqyares. never had one....ive always had reg ones.....Grounding is everything....maybe the root of the problem,,,maybe batteries are good....i would make that ground solid as fuck then get that tester and check batteries ....replace all solenoids....forget trying to see which is bad it will drive you nuts.....what you running anyway? you prob know all that info , just trying to shoot some ideas at you.....take your time....it will fall in to place...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@Apr 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20427363
> *you can buy a battery tester at harbor freight, made by chicago electric i thing, its about 19.99....works pretty good ...i got two of them.... um...checkvalve...well you know wht you gotta do there....dont know much bout them la sqyares. never had one....ive always had reg ones.....Grounding is everything....maybe the root of the problem,,,maybe batteries are good....i would make that ground solid as fuck then get that tester and check batteries ....replace all solenoids....forget trying to see which is bad it will drive you nuts.....what you running anyway? you prob know all that info , just trying to shoot some ideas at you.....take your time....it will fall in to place...
> *


Man thanks fer taking time out yo day to come help wit my chit! Man I had two dead bad batts and Now that I Noe that's one more thing outa tha way!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 27 2011, 07:49 PM~20435467
> *Man thanks fer taking time out yo day to come help wit my chit! Man I had two dead bad batts and Now that I Noe that's one more thing outa tha way!!
> *


ditch the la squares homie i heard lots of bad stories about them


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 27 2011, 09:13 PM~20435698
> *ditch the la squares homie i heard lots of bad stories about them
> *


I'm only using them for the rear so it will b ok!
There just fer looks basicly cuz I got a super duty adex to the nose so I wanted the same style dump all way round but couldn't afford three adex! 
I think after I change one front noid out I will b working agin!! Well c!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 28 2011, 06:42 AM~20438442
> *I'm only using them for the rear so it will b ok!
> There just fer looks basicly cuz I got a super duty adex to the nose so I wanted the same style dump all way round but couldn't afford three adex!
> I think after I change one front noid out I will b working agin!! Well c!!
> *


thats wat am gona run in my cutlass a adex ther good dumps, and sum aircraft dumps to the back pump, cars lookin good bro


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 30 2011, 08:04 PM~19740691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


she purrs like a kitty


----------



## dunk420

got the vid up!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 28 2011, 09:54 PM~20444247
> *got the vid up!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dukes of hazard!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 28 2011, 09:54 PM~20444247
> *got the vid up!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
thats awesome!


----------



## willskie187

Lookin good 420 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

and heres ware were at!! puting n sum hours n today if n e homies r n east side fort worth come have a beer an dew werk!!!


----------



## willskie187

> and heres ware were at!! puting n sum hours n today if n e homies r n east side fort worth come have a beer an dew werk!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looking good Chris! Take your time on the body work and the paint will just flow on the car. If you need anything give me a call.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 29 2011, 05:44 PM~20449794
> *Looking good Chris!  Take your time on the body work and the paint will just flow on the car.  If you need anything give me a call.
> *


Thanks Bryan!!
Congrats on the shop! Looks super nice!!!

Well I finaly got the rear tweaked in! The rear was 2 inches closer to the driver side than the pass side! So I had to remove my wish bone adjust the Hyme joints and reassmble and test drive and measure!! Dud that four times but got it real close now so next step is to put the skirts on!!! :0


----------



## dunk420

well i mounted and hooked up my i pod ready cd player in the glove box!! 

used some left over int material to pad it with! i like it and it all hides real nice fully closed!!!
also put n a pair of audio baun 6.5s and some dome tweaters!! subs i have but still gata design the box to fit trunk!!! did run all wires fer amp tho!! just the door speakers sound nice for now!!!!

also mounted one of my skirts but ran outa day light!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

looks good homie


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2011, 10:13 PM~20479534
> *looks good homie
> *


X420 :biggrin:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 3 2011, 10:10 PM~20478865
> *well i mounted and hooked up my i pod ready cd player in the glove box!!
> 
> used some left over int material to pad it with! i like it and it all hides real nice fully closed!!!
> also put n a pair of audio baun 6.5s and some dome tweaters!! subs i have but still gata design the box to fit trunk!!! did run all wires fer amp tho!! just the door speakers sound nice for now!!!!
> 
> also mounted one of my skirts but ran outa day light!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



grab one of these from ebay. It will make your life easier and you can roll with the glove box closed. I got really annoyed after a week and broke down and got one. It's so much easier. 


PAC IR-X INFRARED CAR IR REMOTE EYE EXTENDER REPEATER


----------



## dunk420

thanks fer the props guys!!!
well i got my other skirt on!!
i removed all factory mounting hardware and smashed the lip back to gain an extra 2 inches!! then just drilled 5 holes along the well and bolted it up!!
after geting the rear even thru the wish bone adjustment now both skirts are mounted and drove her round the hood fer 20 mins and realy nailed it and she didnt rub not once!!!!!! also grinded back a lil metal ware my drive shaft was rubbing wen locked up so now it rides smoth at all levels!!!!  

nutn realy to take pix of but just an update!!!


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 4 2011, 08:11 PM~20485787
> *thanks fer the props guys!!!
> well i got my other skirt on!!
> i removed all factory mounting hardware and smashed the lip back to gain an extra 2 inches!! then just drilled 5 holes along the well and bolted it up!!
> after geting the rear even thru the wish bone adjustment now both skirts are mounted and drove her round the hood fer 20 mins and realy nailed it and she didnt rub not once!!!!!!  also grinded back a lil metal ware my drive shaft was rubbing wen locked up so now it rides smoth at all levels!!!!
> 
> nutn realy to take pix of but just an update!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good 420 :420:


----------



## dunk420

awite im going outa town fer a few days and was looking fer a SMALL project to take on with my 18 year old bro n law so ima take my tired ass old glove box!!! now that i got that clean ass cd set up going on i need to give that dirty fuker a make over!!! got the door bolts and suplyies!!! pix wen progress made!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 5 2011, 07:59 AM~20489402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x62


----------



## dunk420

havent touched the glove box yet but did find the only classic junk yard round so i went to visit!!!! realy nutn i needed but there was a prety complete 65 r 66 vert there and a 50 sumtin wagon with the rear bench seat and the power wagon door glass!!!

here some pix!! didnt buy nutn but i got the info on the place if n e body c n e thing they like!!!  
also had one of those flat top head moters!!! never saw one of those!!!
one car had a huge tree growing up outa it!!!


----------



## djdub20

Pretty sure that white vert is a 68, like the one used to have.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by djdub20_@May 10 2011, 12:08 PM~20522152
> *Pretty sure that white vert is a 68, like the one used to have.
> *


x2


Doesnt look like much at that yard. mostly off brands


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by djdub20_@May 10 2011, 11:08 AM~20522152
> *Pretty sure that white vert is a 68, like the one used to have.
> *


wat up main??
Nice to see u post up n chit!!
for yall dat don't no this Is my homie that's allways puting n good work wit me!
With out this cat I wudnt b as far as I am!
He got a nice ride himself dat were gona dew up nice!!! post up pix!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 11 2011, 08:33 AM~20528754
> *wat up main??
> Nice to see u post up n chit!!
> for yall dat don't no this Is my homie that's allways puting n good work wit me!
> With out this cat I wudnt b as far as I am!
> He got a nice ride himself dat were gona dew up nice!!! post up pix!!!
> *


What's up Chris. How was your trip homie?...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 08:40 AM~20528791
> *What's up Chris. How was your trip homie?...
> *


Prety good man! 
Just went up north to let the baby see his grandparents!! 
Wish I wuda had some money with me at that yard cuz I bet that shit was going cheap!!!
Still haven't finnished glove box due to a paint reaction! Gata start over on that one!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 12 2011, 06:51 AM~20536119
> *Prety good man!
> Just went up north to let the baby see his grandparents!!
> Wish I wuda had some money with me at that yard cuz I bet that shit was going cheap!!!
> Still haven't finnished glove box due to a paint reaction! Gata start over on that one!!
> *


That's cool bro. First time the baby see's his grandparents?


----------



## Mr Gee

I might have to move to TX just for the junkyards!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 12 2011, 07:44 AM~20536340
> *I might have to move to TX just for the junkyards!!
> *


you should move to Texas just to hang with the BOYZ !


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2011, 05:49 AM~20536369
> *you should move to Texas just to hang with the BOYZ !
> *


That's a given Luis!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2011, 07:34 AM~20536296
> *That's cool bro. First time the baby see's his grandparents?
> *


No they come down every month but we made the trip this time! 
Just get outa tha area fer a bit! It was nice!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2011, 07:49 AM~20536369
> *you should move to Texas just to hang with the BOYZ !
> *


X64 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

well i mounted and hooked up my i pod ready cd player in the glove box!! 

used some left over int material to pad it with! i like it and it all hides real nice fully closed!!!
also put n a pair of audio baun 6.5s and some dome tweaters!! subs i have but still gata design the box to fit trunk!!! did run all wires fer amp tho!! just the door speakers sound nice for now!!!!

also mounted skirts!! Now prep and paint body!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lookin good Chris... did you get my message yesterday?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20537365
> *lookin good Chris... did you get my message yesterday?
> *


Yea and I texted right back! 
I just resent it n case u didn't get it but by my phone looks like it went thru


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 12 2011, 11:43 AM~20537242
> *well i mounted and hooked up my i pod ready cd player in the glove box!!
> 
> used some left over int material to pad it with! i like it and it all hides real nice fully closed!!!
> also put n a pair of audio baun 6.5s and some dome tweaters!! subs i have but still gata design the box to fit trunk!!! did run all wires fer amp tho!! just the door speakers sound nice for now!!!!
> 
> also mounted  skirts!! Now prep and paint body!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good 420


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 12 2011, 12:07 PM~20537702-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yea and I texted right back!
> I just resent it n case u didn't get it but by my phone looks like it went thru
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no worries big homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-willskie187_@May 12 2011, 12:12 PM~20537726
> *Lookin good 420
> *


x64


----------



## dunk420

finnished up with the glove box and bolts!!!!!! 2 STAGE WITH CLEAR :wow: 
NOW GATA DEW REst of dash!!!
also got two new batts to replace two dead boys i had and changed one bad check!!!!
now tomaro ima have the hard lines go to a speaker wall!!! pix up asap!!!

LIL BY LIL!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 13 2011, 08:36 PM~20548705
> *finnished up with the glove box and bolts!!!!!! 2 STAGE WITH CLEAR :wow:
> NOW GATA DEW REst of dash!!!
> also got two new batts to replace two dead boys i had and changed one bad check!!!!
> now tomaro ima have the hard lines go to a speaker wall!!! pix up asap!!!
> 
> LIL BY LIL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:35 PM~20549052
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Tony!!
trash fiddn to need a new name wit that new look!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 14 2011, 03:30 PM~20552483
> *Thanks Tony!!
> trash fiddn to need a new name wit that new look!!!
> *


:0 Voyage to Atlantis


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 04:28 PM~20552711
> *:0 Voyage to Atlantis
> *


man just saw the pix of trash out n da sun :wow:


----------



## dunk420

thanks turtle fer the invite to the cook out!! me and tha fam had a grate time and the cooking wes awsome!!! clean ass rides as well thanks to goodtimers coming out!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 04:28 PM~20552711
> *:0 Voyage to Atlantis
> *


Voyage To Skrumlantis


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 16 2011, 08:52 AM~20561807
> *Voyage To Skrumlantis
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2011, 09:53 AM~20561812
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## dunk420

put n sum werk!!!!

instailed the hard lines i had made to go to my speaker wall!!! 
werkt like a champ!!! now i can design my box and wall!!!

also replaced my leaky check and added my two new batts!!!
rear hits a lil to hard now :wow: 
also put my glove box back on but still gata spray the rest of the dash!!!
drove her fer bout twenty mins round the hood!!!
now that all my hydro probs r fixed she should b real nice and road worthy!!!

once i have a working non leaking set up for a soild month then i will pull everthang out of the trunk re paint and chrome everything that isnt chrome on the pump and hardlines!!!


----------



## Skim

thats whats up chris!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2011, 08:54 PM~20566919
> *thats whats up chris!
> *


thankz tony  
cant wait to cruz along side trash :0


----------



## willskie187

The setup is lookin good homie


----------



## SirTomeygun

Just wanna say thanks for stopping by for the "how-to" session....full speed ahead now!!!


----------



## regal ryda

sup my ninja :ninja:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## USF '63

That setup is gonna be sweet once its complete.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@May 17 2011, 03:03 PM~20571810
> *Just wanna say thanks for stopping by for the "how-to" session....full speed ahead now!!!
> *


No prob bro just passing wat Lil I no on! Hope it helpt! I allways like seeing diff projects at diff stages! And u hlept me out bigtime finding those two dead cells in that bank!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2011, 03:11 PM~20571875
> *sup my ninja :ninja:
> *


Just tryn to get some paint layed on this beeautch!!!!!
Ware da pix of a cretin 62???? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 17 2011, 08:33 PM~20574064
> * nice
> *


Thankz!!Itz getting there Lil by lil!!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2011, 08:43 PM~20574138
> *uffin:
> *


Coast one in tha mutha fukn hissy$$$$
man I still contemplating on taking u up on flying u out here to lay some paint!! Kinda like Tony is dewing with Pablo and whit trash!! After ur first place Vegas trophey it's a no brainer!!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 17 2011, 10:10 PM~20574938
> *That setup is gonna be sweet once its complete.
> *


Thanks main!! hope to get good start on box and wall build Friday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

That is a sick ass lockup bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 18 2011, 12:39 PM~20578688
> *That is a sick ass lockup bro! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats wat i was going for!!!
wanted to lay low and lock high!!!!  
im not gona hop it so i had to have sumtin ya no!!!
so high lock up it was!!!
wanted a nasty 3 wheel aswell but the skirts r stoping that!! :angry:


----------



## dunk420

here is sum b 4 and after pix!!!!
putting n sum werk today so if n e of my homies in tha east side swing by drink a beer and if u feel up to it throw down sum werk!!!  






























































































































[


----------



## SirTomeygun

Man, pics look good bro cant wait till we r dun!!!


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@May 20 2011, 08:11 AM~20591925
> *Man, pics look good bro cant wait till we r dun!!!
> *


X420 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2011, 07:22 AM~20591783
> *here is sum b 4 and after pix!!!!
> putting n sum werk today so if n e of my homies in tha east side swing by drink a beer and if u feel up to it throw down sum werk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2011, 07:22 AM~20591783
> *here is sum b 4 and after pix!!!!
> putting n sum werk today so if n e of my homies in tha east side swing by drink a beer and if u feel up to it throw down sum werk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:h5: nice ride :cheesy:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2011, 07:22 AM~20591783
> *here is sum b 4 and after pix!!!!
> putting n sum werk today so if n e of my homies in tha east side swing by drink a beer and if u feel up to it throw down sum werk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Chris!!!!


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

NICE BRo!!!!!!! Wouldnt it be some shit!!! les say tha MAVS won it all and your ride was 1st in the Championship parade with TALL ASS DIRK riding shotty with U.....he prob dont blaze but pass that shit to him anyways...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@May 20 2011, 09:25 PM~20596576
> *NICE BRo!!!!!!! Wouldnt it be some shit!!! les say tha MAVS won it all
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nuff said rite there homie! Let's not plan a parade like the last time huu??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2011, 06:05 AM~20569126
> *thankz tony
> cant wait to cruz along side trash :0
> *


soon homie lets ride out :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2011, 08:17 AM~20609197
> *soon homie lets ride out :biggrin:
> *


and u no this main!!!  

got alot done on the dash!!!
still got to dew the wheel colum and couple lil pcs but got the dash and trim sprayed and cleared!! came out nice but agin this is garage street build so im dewing the best i can!! learning alot to!!! still need a body man to come dew my body werk!! im stacking chips so bids welcome!!!
im ready to put the trim back on and roll!!!!

till i get my body werk done ima keep dewing the things i can dew!!! after the dash ima build my speaker box slash wall!!!





















































































































and hered my next project!!! ima wrap the frame and hop it :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

u crzy


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i got your text message yesterday but forgot to reply. Won't need those spindles. We're parting the car out. Thanks though :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 09:56 AM~20617818
> *
> 
> i got your text message yesterday but forgot to reply. Won't need those spindles. We're parting the car out. Thanks though :thumbsup:
> *


N e time!! Man that 62 is just getting cleaner every time I pep n on ya!!!! Keep it up bra!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 25 2011, 06:36 AM~20624562
> *N e time!! Man that 62 is just getting cleaner every time I pep n on ya!!!! Keep it up bra!!!!
> *


Got your text the other day Chris. I wish i could take you up on that offer but i'm scrambling to finish mine


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 06:37 AM~20639327
> *Got your text the other day Chris. I wish i could take you up on that offer but i'm scrambling to finish mine
> *


----------



## OKJessie

Sorry we didn't make it by there yesterday bro....got a little tied up & came back same day...had to come to work, gotta hustle that money for the next trip..... :biggrin:


----------



## SirTomeygun

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@May 28 2011, 07:28 AM~20645657
> *Sorry we didn't make it by there yesterday bro....got a little tied up & came back same day...had to come to work, gotta hustle that money for the next trip..... :biggrin:
> *


We stopped at the "badda-bing" club heh heh


----------



## dunk420

Puting n sum Werk today! Pix later!!


----------



## dunk420

dunk420 said:


> Puting n sum Werk today! Pix later!!


HOW THE FUK DEW U UPLOAD PIX


----------



## OKJessie

dunk420 said:


> HOW THE FUK DEW U UPLOAD PIX


:confused ::dunno ::around ::banghead:
I know how you feel bro...I gotta upload some myself but I guess it can wait....:burn:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

There's a link to the image uploader in that new server issues post


----------



## dunk420

ClassicPlayer said:


> There's a link to the image uploader in that new server issues post


And ware is dat??


----------



## dunk420

Not feeling the new look!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

if you need a painter let me know..Hes not cheap but does good work.


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

GOT THE DASH FINNISHED WITH MINNOR TOUCHUPS NEEDED THEN GOT THE SPEAKER WALL 90 PERCENT DONE!
GOT MORE PIX BUT ITS WAY TO HARD TO UPLOAD RITE NOW!!!:banghead:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS... COME BY THIS WEEKEND.. MY BODYMAN WILL BE WORKING ON MY VERT AND YOU GUYS CAN TALK AND WRK SUMTHING OUT... 
I TOLD HIM U NEEDED SOME MINOR WRK DONE... HE SAID LETS DO IT!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dunk420

Got my amp put under the front seat and working! Sounds awite but I'm not going for comp bass just a clean look!! Still need body work and paint!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Keep on it mang!


----------



## npazzin

dunk420 said:


> Got my amp put under the front seat and working! Sounds awite but I'm not going for comp bass just a clean look!! Still need body work and paint!!


its difficult to get SPL out of a vert


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> its difficult to get SPL out of a vert


Guess so! It's funny cuz I got two comp 12 pinch speakers with a punch comp amp so I'd think that it wud hit but sitting n the ride it just sounds like a nice stock system! Guess the small box I custom built not helping n e thing!! It's a sealed box tho so I was thinkn bout hole sawing two ports to see if letting them breath will help but once u dew that there's no turning back!!!








wat y'all think! Should I cut??


----------



## npazzin

dunk420 said:


> Guess so! It's funny cuz I got two comp 12 pinch speakers with a punch comp amp so I'd think that it wud hit but sitting n the ride it just sounds like a nice stock system! Guess the small box I custom built not helping n e thing!! It's a sealed box tho so I was thinkn bout hole sawing two ports to see if letting them breath will help but once u dew that there's no turning back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat y'all think! Should I cut??


put the top up an crank the system an youll understand what i mean, the reason you get no spl is cause its all open space your subs are pushin into, so essentially creating no pressure


----------



## dunk420

Awite I will try it!! Won't b able to put n work till Monday tho


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got my new shock to replace the one i broke!! now im going to put some chains on the rear to keep my high lock up from bending my cyls breaking my shocks and putting drive shaft n a bind!! so next project is to see how high i can go comfertably then set some chains at that hight!! might have to chrome the chains b 4 final bolt up tho!!


----------



## dunk420

i figure this will b my lock and lay for the rear!! not to bad fer a street ride!!


----------



## dunk420

got my new shock to replace the one i broke!! now im going to put some chains on the rear to keep my high lock up from bending my cyls breaking my shocks and putting drive shaft n a bind!! so next project is to see how high i can go comfertably then set some chains at that hight!! might have to chrome the chains b 4 final bolt up tho!!


----------



## dunk420

scored this chrome a/c compressor with bolts and mounting hardware for 40 buks at the swap meet this morning!!!!! for my son it was his 1st meet and he lasted the hole way!!! he only 20 months old!!ive had a complete under dash set up ready to blow fer a while but between the drop not needing a/c and the a/c compressor thAT CAME WITH THE UNIT BEING ALL BIG AND OG looking it wouldnt go with my all chrome engine bay!! but now that i remember how hot the summers r and need a/c and the chrome compressor i came up on i might have to move foward with the a/c instail!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

dunk420 said:


> Guess so! It's funny cuz I got two comp 12 pinch speakers with a punch comp amp so I'd think that it wud hit but sitting n the ride it just sounds like a nice stock system! Guess the small box I custom built not helping n e thing!! It's a sealed box tho so I was thinkn bout hole sawing two ports to see if letting them breath will help but once u dew that there's no turning back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat y'all think! Should I cut??


 
With the subs in a sealed enclosure and firing in the trunk with a wall between the trunk and interior of the car, you will not get much inside the car, especially with a vert. You will want to port the enclosure, but your subs may not work well in a ported enclosure. what is the model number of the subs and I can let you know if they will work, what size enclosure you should have and what the port size and length should be.


----------



## dunk420

BThompsonTX said:


> With the subs in a sealed enclosure and firing in the trunk with a wall between the trunk and interior of the car, you will not get much inside the car, especially with a vert. You will want to port the enclosure, but your subs may not work well in a ported enclosure. what is the model number of the subs and I can let you know if they will work, what size enclosure you should have and what the port size and length should be.


I will get that info and all but I was realy intrested in maybe taking the drop back to ur shop to instail and get working the a/c unit!!! Wat u think bout that??


----------



## dunk420

GOT MY SHOCKS INSTAILED AND GOT MY CHAINS MEASURED OUT AND INSTAILED!! HOME DEPO HAD SOME NICE SHINNY CHAINS SO IM NOT GONA CHROME EM!! LOST 10 INCHES N LOCK UP BUT THE RIDE IS 1000 TIMES BETTER WITH THE SHOCKS ON!!


----------



## dunk420

CRUZN THRU THA HOOD WITH NO TAILLIGHTS!!!hno:THATS FULLY LOCKED UP FRONT AND BACK TO!! ROLLS SMOOTH!!!


----------



## OKJessie

dunk420 said:


> CRUZN THRU THA HOOD WITH NO TAILLIGHTS!!!hno:THATS FULLY LOCKED UP FRONT AND BACK TO!! ROLLS SMOOTH!!!


Hell yea bro....:yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## BThompsonTX

dunk420 said:


> I will get that info and all but I was realy intrested in maybe taking the drop back to ur shop to instail and get working the a/c unit!!! Wat u think bout that??


Chris-

I will always have a spot for your drop in my shop. Give me a call and we can work out the details.


----------



## Mr Gee

BThompsonTX said:


> Chris-
> 
> I will always have a spot for your drop in my shop. Give me a call and we can work out the details.


----------



## dunk420

BThompsonTX said:


> Chris-
> 
> I will always have a spot for your drop in my shop. Give me a call and we can work out the details.


 Cool! I will get with u soon and get er done!! Rite after paint!!!


----------



## dunk420

Mr Gee said:


>


Wad up gee$$$


----------



## dunk420

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Hell yea bro....:yessad::yessad::yessad:


Fuk da pole lease


----------



## juangotti




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Here's a few pix from my trip to DES moine Iowa! My brother lives there!! Nice and green this time of year but winters r unforgiving!!

Think skim cud dew a Lil rust repair on this one!!









here's a Lil 4 door 64 that's next door to a cook out we were at! Alot of nice str8 parts on it for a good parts car!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dunk420 said:


> CRUZN THRU THA HOOD WITH NO TAILLIGHTS!!!hno:THATS FULLY LOCKED UP FRONT AND BACK TO!! ROLLS SMOOTH!!!


even the dog was like thats whats up lol


----------



## dunk420

i fukn cant win!! can sumbody please help me upload pix???


this new site fukn sukx!!

might give up and quit coming on here if this chit dont get easier!!!

n e fukn way got the hood on and lined up!! then took it on the free way and busted my drive shaft!! got it n the work truck ready to drop off tomaro!!!
http://imgur.com/delete/paXW21U7B8XYeIU
http://imgur.com/delete/FQss1sqKeUN3RF7[
http://imgur.com/delete/Rby1JPt0b6uALA3
http://imgur.com/delete/xaqEkqqr5a4gpxY
http://imgur.com/delete/MfI6l0NBj3KBbnm
http://imgur.com/delete/S2bs3Dvh8dPz1a1
http://imgur.com/delete/wOmdf9ssccJF2ho


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

got the hood on and lined up!! then took it on the free way and busted my drive shaft!! got it n the work truck ready to drop off tomaro!!!


----------



## cheloRO75

looking good bRO...:thumbsup: juz went thru the last half of your topic!! gives me even more Motivation! cant wait to get where you're at with my project....


----------



## 8t4mc

LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS


----------



## chrisdizzle

gettin there homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

dunk420 said:


> Here's a few pix from my trip to DES moine Iowa! My brother lives there!! Nice and green this time of year but winters r unforgiving!!
> 
> Think skim cud dew a Lil rust repair on this one!!
> 
> View attachment 331844
> 
> 
> here's a Lil 4 door 64 that's next door to a cook out we were at! Alot of nice str8 parts on it for a good parts car!
> 
> View attachment 331842
> View attachment 331841
> View attachment 331840
> View attachment 331839
> 
> View attachment 331843


you sure about that?


----------



## dunk420

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> you sure about that?


Ment 63!! Guess I'm just use to typing 64


----------



## USF '63

Car looking good.........


----------



## dunk420

Thanks fer the motavation guys! 
Well I dropet of my drive shaft at fort worth gear an Axel fer sum tlc! Hope to b freeway worthy wen I get it done!
Also ordered 6 lil parts to Finnish sum details!

Two new 283 valve cove stickers
over flow Bottle cap and hose fer rat
new intermeadate e brake cable
steering wheel boe tie knob
and a new brake light switch

should have all this back and will instal all Sunday!!!
Pix up asap!!!


----------



## dunk420

HATE THIS NEW SITE!!!
:twak:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## dunk420

GOT MY DRIVE SHAFT BACK FINALLY!! A LIL MORE THAN QUOTED AND TOOK 8 DAYS BUT IM HAPPY TO JUST HAVE IT BACK!! WILL PUT ON AND POST PIX ASAP!! 

HAD A PRETTY COOL BELL HELACOPTER JOB COME THRU MY CNC SHOP!! I INSPECT HELE PARTS ALL DAY FOR THE COMPANY I WORK FOR!! HERES A FEW PIX OF THE VARIOUS STAGES OF MACHINING WE GO THRU EVERY DAY!! R TOLERANCES R DOWN TO THE TEN THOUSANTHS OF AN INCH!! 
AND THE ONE PIC OF MY WORK DEAS WITH THE COOLEST SCREEN SAVER EVA!! MY SON PLAYN WITH MY 64 VERT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

thats pretty cool, i make the bandsaw blades they use to cut that shit to start with. I think you got it easy on your tollerances, cause ten thousandths of an inch would ruin my shit!! lol


----------



## Catalyzed

*I have kept up with the build thru out and man it is looking good. *


----------



## dunk420

Catalyzed said:


> *I have kept up with the build thru out and man it is looking good. *


 Thanks man! To be honest without my lay it low fam I would never have got the support r no how to get this far! Big ups to all my lay it low homies!!Without y'all it wouldn't be exciting!!!


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> thats pretty cool, i make the bandsaw blades they use to cut that shit to start with. I think you got it easy on your tollerances, cause ten thousandths of an inch would ruin my shit!! lol


 Cool man! But I don't no .0001 of an inch is Perry small concedering a human hair is .003 of an inch!!!


----------



## npazzin

i meant .010"


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> i meant .010"


 Yea I ment one thenth of a thou


----------



## dunk420

got my drive shaft put back on and replaced the e brake cable!!! took her on the free way at 75 mph and no vibration!! guess it was just a bad balance!!!! n e way hope to get her n paint soon!!!


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> got my drive shaft put back on and replaced the e brake cable!!! took her on the free way at 75 mph and no vibration!! guess it was just a bad balance!!!! n e way hope to get her n paint soon!!!
> 
> View attachment 339864
> 
> View attachment 339866
> 
> View attachment 339870
> 
> View attachment 339874
> 
> View attachment 339876


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


 Wad up mr all gold zees? U Gona need shades round that 62$$$


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> Wad up mr all gold zees? U Gona need shades round that 62$$$


nah homie its just gonna be a clean lil street car


----------



## AGUILAR3

TTT for some good reading :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

AGUILAR3 said:


> TTT for some good reading :thumbsup:


 Thanks man! I'm just learning as I go and dewing wat my lil ol fam man wallet will let me!! I owe most of the progress I've done my self to this site and my lay it low fam fer there motavation and no how tips!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I agree Chris


----------



## dunk420

awite!! first off for all ur pic up loading i just found the bomb site!

IMGUR.COM

FREE FAST AND I JUST DOWNLOADED 17 PIX AT ONCE!!!

NEXT DID A LIL SANDING TO THE HOOD!! GONA TAKE IT DOWN AND PRIME IT THEN BLOCK IT!!! FIGURE THR HOOD WUD B A GOOD STARTING POINT!!!


----------



## willskie187

Been waitin for this point, Lookin good 420 :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

lookin good as usual!!


----------



## dunk420

SOLO-STYLE said:


> lookin good as usual!!


thanks guys!!! ur rite behind me solo!!! keep pushing wit ur full chrome undies on full strapet frame!!


HERES SUM COOL PIX ALONG THIS LONG ROAD!!


































































and the reason fer it all!! my son Donovan!!!


----------



## Catalyzed

dunk420 said:


> awite!! first off for all ur pic up loading i just found the bomb site!
> 
> IMGUR.COM
> 
> FREE FAST AND I JUST DOWNLOADED 17 PIX AT ONCE!!!
> 
> NEXT DID A LIL SANDING TO THE HOOD!! GONA TAKE IT DOWN AND PRIME IT THEN BLOCK IT!!! FIGURE THR HOOD WUD B A GOOD STARTING POINT!!!



:ninja:  :wave:


----------



## dunk420

finnished sanding the hood and got a good start on thr trunk!!!


----------



## dunk420

awite peps!! ima driving her to work tomaro then at 6 wen i clock out i got the bomb ass compressor at my desposal!!!!
yall wish me luck!!!!! first long drive!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS

good luck homie,,, nice asss ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:h5:


----------



## dunk420

MADE IT


----------



## dunk420

STAYING LOCKED UP!!!


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

im taking the whole week off frum work to try and finnish my body work! n e homies got time swing thru!!!


----------



## dunk420

awite i took the body work as far as i could!! so today i drove her from fort worth to dallas by the ol cowoys stadum!!
so my boys over there gona finnish the base and clear coat! said it will b ready n 9 days and they start tomaro!! she drove nice! didnt have to stop till we got there! a freeway cruzing from fw to d town! i took sum ramdom pix while driving! will post em up wen i get time! and i will b going back to the shop soon to drop off my base and clear! so i will take the camra then as well!!! should have her all assembled a week r so after i get her back!!!


----------



## dunk420

pix as promised!! took em rolling round 70 r 65 so the not the gratest but its an i phone watcha excpect!!































'


----------



## regal ryda

good shit bro


----------



## dunk420

tryn to pay fer my paint job!! come and get it im n east side fw! GOT 64 IMPALA PARTS HYDRO PARTS AND RANDOM CHIT!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/311233-64-impala-parts-hydro-parts.html#post14410161


----------



## Austin Ace

dunk420 said:


> tryn to pay fer my paint job!! come and get it im n east side fw! GOT 64 IMPALA PARTS HYDRO PARTS AND RANDOM CHIT!!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/311233-64-impala-parts-hydro-parts.html#post14410161


COMING OUT NICE.....gotta feel good to be rolling and knowing all the work you did yourself!


----------



## Skim

keep it up chris


----------



## npazzin

hey holmes been tryin to get that bumper corner, let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> hey holmes been tryin to get that bumper corner, let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pm sent!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

Lots of progress Chris...Looking REAL Good!!!!


----------



## dunk420

BThompsonTX said:


> Lots of progress Chris...Looking REAL Good!!!!


 Thanks Bryan! Uve helpt alot along the way!! Still want to do the steering swap wen the build is complete!


----------



## npazzin

KEEP ROLLIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Taking my paint and clear over that way today!! Will snap some shots of the progress aswell!! Suposed to b ready by saterday!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

dunk420 said:


> Taking my paint and clear over that way today!! Will snap some shots of the progress aswell!! Suposed to b ready by saterday!!!


Good shit Chris!


----------



## OKJessie

dunk420 said:


> Taking my paint and clear over that way today!! Will snap some shots of the progress aswell!! Suposed to b ready by saterday!!!


You killin it brother!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

block prime sand block prime sand!! but at least who is doing it now nose wat there dewing!! dropt off the rest of the suplies to finnish the job!! 1 gal of ppg anf 1 gal of good clear!! not tha cheap chit!!! still gona b ready saterday!!!! dropt off the trim aswell so he can paint the insert!!!! me happy!!!


----------



## 63 VERT

Dam can't wait to see it with some paint homie


----------



## dunk420

63 VERT said:


> Dam can't wait to see it with some paint homie


 Me eather!!!


----------



## npazzin

dunk420 said:


> Me eather!!!


X2!!!


----------



## dunk420

Stoping by paint shop this afternoon!!
Still going to b ready day afta tomara!!
Pix up wen I get back home!!!


----------



## dunk420

not to happy with the gloss and orange peel but he assures me that after cure,wet sand ,and buff it will be nice!! cant realy tell from the pix but im not impressed but hey i am prety fukn picky!! and its not like i got the grinch on the job ya no!! get wat u pay fer and i didnt pay grinch prices!! maybe next time i will!!!


----------



## dunk420

jams and trunk done aswell just wasnt dry enough to open em!!


----------



## the GRINCH

dunk420 said:


> not to happy with the gloss and orange peel but he assures me that after cure,wet sand ,and buff it will be nice!! cant realy tell from the pix but im not impressed but hey i am prety fukn picky!! and its not like i got the grinch on the job ya no!! get wat u pay fer and i didnt pay grinch prices!! maybe next time i will!!!


looks good , not sure what you paid for it and not any of my concern but you WOULD be very suprised at what i charge , so not sure what your referring to as you didnt pay the grinch price , but there is a reason cars are coming from , texas , maryland , new york , virginia , georgia and the other joining states 
you will get it there , dont rush it from this stage , if i may make a suggestion , let it sit and cure for at least 2 weeks before you put any trim or anything that touches the paint on it , the paint may be dry to the touch but i assure it will not be 100% dry for a while


----------



## dunk420

the GRINCH said:


> looks good , not sure what you paid for it and not any of my concern but you WOULD be very suprised at what i charge , so not sure what your referring to as you didnt pay the grinch price , but there is a reason cars are coming from , texas , maryland , new york , virginia , georgia and the other joining states you will get it there , dont rush it from this stage , if i may make a suggestion , let it sit and cure for at least 2 weeks before you put any trim or anything that touches the paint on it , the paint may be dry to the touch but i assure it will not be 100% dry for a while


thank you for the tip! I wud love to thro some work your way sometime after seeing wat uve done with ur builds I follow n e thing with ur name on it!!! Very impressed wat I ment bout ur prices is that my paint and clear togather to spray wat he did only cost 225!! So that's prolly why I gata wet sand and buff! Cuz like u said a good painter and good suplies will look good with our sanding!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

It looks good to me, the wetsand and buff will get that shine you want I'm sure:yes:


----------



## sickthree

dunk420 said:


> not to happy with the gloss and orange peel but he assures me that after cure,wet sand ,and buff it will be nice!! cant realy tell from the pix but im not impressed but hey i am prety fukn picky!! and its not like i got the grinch on the job ya no!! get wat u pay fer and i didnt pay grinch prices!! maybe next time i will!!!


I did the exact same thing as you... well lets see what it turns out like the second time in the paint booth.


----------



## npazzin

was it a single stage paint?


----------



## dunk420

guess the painter saw that i was upset last visit cuz this time it had a nice shine to it!! i can still find 4 dozen mistakes but it will do till i can send it to the proper folks for the respect she deserves!! also had a blowout on 30 on the trailor!! suz and got pix and sunburn to prove it!! 
























































]


----------



## juangotti




----------



## 63 VERT

very nice !!!I found alot of things on mine when I got it back from paint ?but I guess maybe next time I won't be in such a hurry to get it back.


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle

dunk420 said:


> guess the painter saw that i was upset last visit cuz this time it had a nice shine to it!! i can still find 4 dozen mistakes but it will do till i can send it to the proper folks for the respect she deserves!! also had a blowout on 30 on the trailor!! suz and got pix and sunburn to prove it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


:thumbsup: Sweet


----------



## garageartguy

dunk420 said:


> guess the painter saw that i was upset last visit cuz this time it had a nice shine to it!! i can still find 4 dozen mistakes but it will do till i can send it to the proper folks for the respect she deserves!! also had a blowout on 30 on the trailor!! suz and got pix and sunburn to prove it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

dunk420 said:


> guess the painter saw that i was upset last visit cuz this time it had a nice shine to it!! i can still find 4 dozen mistakes but it will do till i can send it to the proper folks for the respect she deserves!! also had a blowout on 30 on the trailor!! suz and got pix and sunburn to prove it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Gona throw the bumpers on tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjrider71

dunk420 said:


> Gona throw the bumpers on tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks good homie cant wait till i get to this stage:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good Chris!


----------



## LacN_Thru

dunk420 said:


> guess the painter saw that i was upset last visit cuz this time it had a nice shine to it!! i can still find 4 dozen mistakes but it will do till i can send it to the proper folks for the respect she deserves!! also had a blowout on 30 on the trailor!! suz and got pix and sunburn to prove it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks really nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

car looks good bro, you will find flaws in any paint job even on a new car and even if you have a famous painter do up ur car


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ride is looking firm! love the color! theres flaws with every car no matter how much time, money is put into the car, and most of the time its flaws only the owner can see


----------



## dunk420

thanks fer tha props guys!! ive realy put alot cash wise mentaly and physicaly!! its getting real fun now tho!!!!

bumpers on and aligned!!!!



















































wont put n e thing touching the paint on fer at least another week!!!! after the pAINTER wetsands touches up a few spots and buffs!!!


----------



## regal ryda

looks good chris


----------



## dunk420

Lil by Lil! After bout a week she will get minnor touch up wet sand and buff!! Then I bolt up all my trim ect!

















































]


----------



## dunk420

Thanks fer tha props guys!! ive realy put alot cash wise mentaly and physicaly n to this build! I am keeping this build as well !!its getting real fun now!!!bumpers on and aligned!!!!










































wont put n e thing touching the paint on fer at least another week!!!! after the pAINTER wetsands touches up a few spots and buffs!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

Looking real nice...


----------



## king debo

Lookin good...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got the doors re adjusted fenders adjusted and trunk all twaked in nice so a quick touch up this weekend and wet sand and buff and time to bolt up sum chit!!!:thumbsup:also cleaned my daytons!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

hell yeah looking good


----------



## dunk420

Lil vid my boy dainel took od me leaving the paint shop!Working on the touch ups saterday all day long!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7uXksV3170&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## npazzin

cars lookin good man! i still need to get at them parts, just been busy as hell. ill give ya a call this weekend


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> cars lookin good man! i still need to get at them parts, just been busy as hell. ill give ya a call this weekend


 Come by saterday mornen!! I will b putn n work from ten am till she is done!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

She came out nice, color looks good


----------



## dunk420

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> She came out nice, color looks good


 Thanks main!! Yesterday I pulled the back bumper off to hit a small area that I didn't like! Also realigned the drivers door to even out the gaps! There not perfect but hey I'm learning as I go and werkn on a budget!! Also scraped 40 years worth of grim and sap off all my windows! They all look brand new cept two small scraches from warn wiper blades! N e body no how to buff those out???? I tried oil razor and glass cleaner! Werkt gr8 on everthing cept those two fukers!! Didn't take n e pix but I'm hitting it hard from ten am n tha mornen till all touch ups done! I got two more quarts of that expencive ppg chit and another gal of good clear! Ready to dew week son!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

http://www.eastwood.com/autobody/plastic-glass-repair.html


----------



## dunk420

touch ups done!! its as good as its gona get!!! now i will wait a bit and wet sand and buff hole car so maybe glass then!!!
touched up alot under the car aswell!! few scraches from rolling way to low!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## regal ryda

looks good chris


----------



## LacN_Thru

dunk420 said:


> got the doors re adjusted fenders adjusted and trunk all twaked in nice so a quick touch up this weekend and wet sand and buff and time to bolt up sum chit!!!:thumbsup:also cleaned my daytons!!!


Nice work man, it's coming out badass, that color is on point :thumbsup:


----------



## SirTomeygun

Lookin clean senor!


----------



## DannyG.

Sup, Ride is coming along real nice...My vert looks exactly the same yours did when u first got it....I wish it was just as fuckin solid lol...I wanted to know what intake manifold/carb combo are you using on your motor. I assume that the orig. 327 still in there? .... I want the same look with a chrome stock air cleaner etc. 

GOOD LUCK with ur build! 




dunk420 said:


> CANT WAIT TO FINNISH BOLTING EVERY THING ELSE ON!!!
> 
> STARTED WITH THE INTENISION OF A CLEAN STREET RIDE AND SOME HOW IM ALLMOST TRAILOR QUEEN BUT I WILL NEVER DO THAT SO NO MATTER HOW MUCH UNDA CHROME I GOT I WILL ALL WAYS ROLL MY CHIT FRUN THE CRIB TO EVENT AND BACK LIKE AN OG :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

you can use a edelbrock intake n carb combo thats wat am using, you can always you the bottom base from a 4barrel ive seen that kinda set up on may cars


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## dunk420

got some of the trim on but ran outa day light!!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

looks good homie


----------



## DannyG.

its coming along...I like :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks homies! I'm realy enjoying tha build now! Even drove her round the hood late b 4 pulling it n! No tail lights even!!


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## king debo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

carpet door pannels and done!! the carpet was all creased up so i gata figure out how to str8en it out before i put it n all shity like!!! all most done!! we rolled thru the hood fer 45 mins tonight!!!! taillights werket gr8!!also got my sound deadener n!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

dunk420 said:


> carpet door pannels and done!! the carpet was all creased up so i gata figure out how to str8en it out before i put it n all shity like!!! all most done!! we rolled thru the hood fer 45 mins tonight!!!! taillights werket gr8!!also got my sound deadener n!!


looks like one tail light is wrong the reverse light on the passenger side


----------



## dunk420

west coast ridaz said:


> looks like one tail light is wrong the reverse light on the passenger side


 Good eye! Yea the day a "ran outa day light" that's wen I did that! N da dark! Didn't notice till next time I pulled her out! Easy fix tho!!!


----------



## DannyG.

dunk420 said:


> carpet door pannels and done!! the carpet was all creased up so i gata figure out how to str8en it out before i put it n all shity like!!! all most done!! we rolled thru the hood fer 45 mins tonight!!!! taillights werket gr8!!also got my sound deadener n!!


:thumbsup:...looks awesome...what color is the interior?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY MAN UR CARS COME ALONG WAY LOOKING GOOD


----------



## juangotti

use a heat gun to get the creases out of the carpet


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

you can also lay out the carpet out side in the sun for a few hours, should help it lay out..:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> you can also lay out the carpet out side in the sun for a few hours, should help it lay out..:thumbsup:


 That's wat I'm doing Now but today is the first non 100 degree day n foreva of course! I got stuff. Holding it down tho so hopfully it's good enough to at least put n Friday!!


----------



## dunk420

Awite! Got my carpet n and front seat in with half the bolts in it and re hookt up my amp and put it back under the seat!! Now I gata put the door pannels n and back seat and were done!!!! Pix up Friday night after a put the last push in b 4 the wedding!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> carpet door pannels and done!! the carpet was all creased up so i gata figure out how to str8en it out before i put it n all shity like!!! all most done!! we rolled thru the hood fer 45 mins tonight!!!! taillights werket gr8!!also got my sound deadener n!!


Damn you gettin it in mayne


----------



## impalaluv

lookn good ...almost done can't wait for mine to get there !


----------



## dunk420

Cars done! Just gata wash her down!! Still got alot of minnor details that I want to make a lil beter but for the most part she is ready to bust out!!! Wuda taken pix but it's raining so I couldn't pull her out!! Pix up after a good wash and some sunlight!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

dunk420 said:


> Cars done! Just gata wash her down!! Still got alot of minnor details that I want to make a lil beter but for the most part she is ready to bust out!!! Wuda taken pix but it's raining so I couldn't pull her out!! Pix up after a good wash and some sunlight!!!


It rained because God was helping you wash it !.. Should've taken advantage of the free wash Chris..lol... i did 








1


----------



## dunk420

Sin7 said:


> It rained because God was helping you wash it !.. Should've taken advantage of the free wash Chris..lol... i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1


 Look at the shine on that clean ass 62!!


----------



## dunk420

got her done just n time for my boy dainels wedding!! he put alot of werk n wit me so he deserves tha best to roll out n!!!! but guess hes gona have to settle for my ride!!lol!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

damn she looks good. keep up the good work


----------



## maximus63

very nice!


----------



## RML3864

Damn man I love the baby blue :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

thanks guys!! the wedding went nice!! got a few pix and a few vid that i will post up later! three wheelen with bride and groom rolling!!


----------



## Skim

looking good chris!


----------



## chrisdizzle

Skim said:


> looking good chris!


x2 homie


----------



## DannyG.

sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

Digging the rag chris.


----------



## sickthree

Hows that champion radiator treating you ? any problems with your car over heating ?


----------



## dunk420

Thanks fer tha props guyz!! Still got alot of details to pan out an a few upgrades yet to b done but it was nice to have her out all prety!!! As far as tha rat!! This Is my second 64 with tha same champion brand rat and I've never had n e issues yet!! Bryan at tha impala shop of Dallas said that he had to drill new holes cuz the old ones didn't line up just rite but it didn't seem to be that big of a deal!!!


----------



## jbrazy

Looks good Chris congrats on a clean rag bro!


----------



## king debo

Looks real good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys!! Just suks she got done come winter time!! Oh well this will give me the winter to detail out a few last things that I want to change up!!!


----------



## DannyG.

dunk420 said:


> Thanks guys!! Just suks she got done come winter time!! Oh well this will give me the winter to detail out a few last things that I want to change up!!!


every detail counts :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

dunk420 said:


> Thanks guys!! Just suks she got done come winter time!! Oh well this will give me the winter to detail out a few last things that I want to change up!!!


I feel you. Bout to start on IT WAS ALL A DREAM here soon


----------



## dunk420

juangotti said:


> I feel you. Bout to start on IT WAS ALL A DREAM here soon


 Dew werk son! Leme no wen u ready to grab sum of these extra parts!!!


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Just ordered some new energy suspenssion rear trailing arm bushings! Didn't no u have to use ur old metal sleave off ur old big sided bushings! They don't suply that one just the Lil one!! Good to no b 4 I tear up my old ones getting them out!!

I'm trying to get some of the swerve out of the drive! So far I have removed 4 batts and now ima replace theses warn out bushings and go grim there! I want more freeway crusing!! Rite now it gets squirely round 50 to 60!!


----------



## impalaluv

rollin now ...looks good !


----------



## Black64s

Looking good... 



dunk420 said:


> got her done just n time for my boy dainels wedding!! he put alot of werk n wit me so he deserves tha best to roll out n!!!! but guess hes gona have to settle for my ride!!lol!!


----------



## dunk420

me roiling thru down town fort worth this saterday night!!


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> me roiling thru down town fort worth this saterday night!!


thats what the fuck is up Chris


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

TOOK MY REAR TRAILING ARMSW OFF YESTERDAY TO PUT MY ENERGY SUSPENSION BUSHINGS IN AND AS I WAS WORRIED BOUT THE OLD BUSHING COULDNT HOLD UP TO HYDROS!!! NEW BUSHINGS N AND WILL INSTAIL TOMARA!!!!


----------



## dunk420

some more pix from saterday night!! my son and turtles son playing n da vert!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

dunk420 said:


> me roiling thru down town fort worth this saterday night!!


*Car is looking real nice Chris!*


----------



## dunk420

Mr Gee said:


> *Car is looking real nice Chris!*


THANKS GEE!! SEND ALL US TEXAS BOYS PIX OF ALL THE FUN YALL HAVN N VEGAS!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texas 61 Impala

dunk420 said:


> me roiling thru down town fort worth this saterday night!![/QUOTE ]
> 
> Nice Pic in the hood Sonic on the North Side! Nice Rag 64!


----------



## dunk420

turtle got down on the wet sand and buff job!! i owe u one turtle!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

looks great chris


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Np homie...


----------



## dunk420

Took her to a Lil local show this weekend! She just keeps driven beta am beta!! Didn't tak n e pix but once she gets sum love I will snap a few!!! Had to redo three pcs of trim and am constantly making suttle upgrades!! Prety soon I will b rolling outa town with no worries but were still building trust!!!


----------



## $piff

shit looks good watchin this one for a while


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> Took her to a Lil local show this weekend! She just keeps driven beta am beta!! Didn't tak n e pix but once she gets sum love I will snap a few!!! Had to redo three pcs of trim and am constantly making suttle upgrades!! Prety soon I will b rolling outa town with no worries but were still building trust!!![/QUOTE
> thats how me and Bonnie are, rolled to Waco sat night and back with no probs


----------



## garageartguy

dunk420 said:


> Took her to a Lil local show this weekend! She just keeps driven beta am beta!! Didn't tak n e pix but once she gets sum love I will snap a few!!! Had to redo three pcs of trim and am constantly making suttle upgrades!! Prety soon I will b rolling outa town with no worries but were still building trust!!!


Longview is on the way to Shreveport... :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

dunk420 said:


> turtle got down on the wet sand and buff job!! i owe u one turtle!!!!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## garageartguy

dunk420 said:


> got her done just n time for my boy dainels wedding!! he put alot of werk n wit me so he deserves tha best to roll out n!!!! but guess hes gona have to settle for my ride!!lol!!


 Damn nice job C...


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys! This weekend Ima try and 
get the skirts back on
get my gas dood guar. On
my door handle shields on
and put my wheel wells back on

pix up asao


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys! This weekend Ima try and 
get the skirts back on
get my gas dood guar. On
my door handle shields on
and put my wheel wells back on

pix up asap


----------



## Hoppn62

dunk420 said:


> just gata try bro!!! if i dont no how to do sumtin i find sumbody that does no and ask questions and learn to do it my self!!! u ever need any help hit me up!!! i take care of all d f dub!!! u find sumtin u wana do and well make it happen! got sum moe goodies in for when i tear her down!!!!


i have that same poster in my shop


----------



## Hoppn62

bad ass build


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> bad ass build


 Thanks main!! I like urs to!! Wish I had one that I cud hop!!!N e ways went to the impala shop to visit Bryan and as allways he had everything I needed and of course plenty of chit I cud only dream bout getting!! Real quality work coming outa there!!!! As soon as I can afford the vert is going that way fer sum tlc on the a/c system and the steering conversion upgrade!!! Then this baby will roll next to skim outa town!!!!


----------



## topd0gg

Sweet rag


----------



## dunk420

got my door guards on,gas door guard on, headlight half moons on, hood bumper rubbers on, and skirts on!!! still gata put the lil chrome pc on the skirts and put my wheel wells in but that gona have to b another session!!!!

as i said b 4!! suttle lil upgrades every time i touch her!! 

it never realy ends does it???


----------



## Hoppn62

bad ass


----------



## dunk420

Drove my slut to werk today!!! Fog was hela deep this mornen!!! I need hi intenisty head lights and led taillights fer. Days like this! My hoe is a driver!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Took my wish bone off yesterday to adjust it and found that one of my hyme joint nuts that is welded inside the wishbone broke loose!!! So I pulled it in the garage removed the wish bone and now have it at the job!!! (I work at a machine shop ware we make helacopter parts fer bell) now Ima cut it open and shorten it by two inches like I shouda done b 4 plating and reweld the bolts in!! Also I was just using 5/8 11 threaded bolts to go thru the hyme joint to the frame!! This wad allowing just a lil play cuz the threads wernt snug agenst Hyme wall!! Now I'm fabracating a sholdered 5/8 11 bolt so ware the Hyme wall is it will b nice and snug!! Fer u guys who have no idea wat I'm talking bout I will post sum pix of both styles later today!!! Also the reason I'm shortening my wish bone is cuz wen I'm all the way pancaked the the driveline is perfect str8!! This is fine but wen I start going up the driveline gets more and more outa wack the further I go up!! So I need the drive to angle down sumwat wen down so I can go from sumwat down to str8 to sum wat up as I go up!!! Shortening the wish bone will allow fer more adjustment to achieve this!!


----------



## dunk420

wish bone right after the cut!! i removed 2 inches!! used tape to minamize chrome chips as im not gona replate it after weld!!










close up!!










these r the 2 ends i cut off and will reweld!! notice the one nut that broke lose!! ima re weld tha cit outa both b 4 i seal it back up!!














this is the old bolt!! the threads were flatened nasty ware the hyme loint was over it!! then a veiw of the replacement bolt!! found these at the job and the sholder was the perfect diamater so ima have the remainder of the sholder machined down to the thread i need!!!!










wrong way to bolt a hyme joint!!!










test fit of sholdered bolt!!










new machined bolt!! made two fo em of course!! also left one of the og bolts n tha pic fer refrence!!! and the hyme off my wish bone!!!










thats a lil of the machine shop capabilites!!!! this ant my first machined part to go on her!!!


----------



## regal ryda

nice work Chris :h5:


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> nice work Chris :h5:


THANKS MAIN!! MY VERT LOOKS SAD ALL JACKED UP IN THE GARAGE WITH THE REAR HALFWAY OFF!!:ugh:

BUT IT TAKES ALL THIS TO KEEP DIALING IN A SMOOTH RIDE!!!!! ITS ALL N THE DETAILS!!!


----------



## impalalover64

Bad ass build homie...Congrats on the outcome, all the hard work paid off big time!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

PREPED FOR WELD!!!! WILL WELD AT 330!! PIX UP AFTER!!








CLOSE UP OF GRIND PRE WELD!! CHAMFERED BOTH END FOR A NICE WELD OUTCOME!!








MOCK UP!!


----------



## KERRBSS

dunk420 said:


> PREPED FOR WELD!!!! WILL WELD AT 330!! PIX UP AFTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP OF GRIND PRE WELD!! CHAMFERED BOTH END FOR A NICE WELD OUTCOME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOCK UP!!


nice werk, but i would have remachined a whole new tapped end that slide down inside the tube for strength, with possible plug welds down the side. of course you would have needed to rechrome the wishbone, now your just relying on a small area of weld to keep you on the road.....i wouldnt take any chances when it comes to suspension


----------



## dunk420

welded and ready for touch up paint and instail!!!


----------



## regal ryda

SIX1RAG said:


> nice werk, but i would have remachined a whole new tapped end that slide down inside the tube for strength, with possible plug welds down the side. of course you would have needed to rechrome the wishbone, now your just relying on a small area of weld to keep you on the road.....i wouldnt take any chances when it comes to suspension


he does have a point there Chris


----------



## 416impala

looks good. when i have built 4 links or ybones or wishbones or whatever, i always use a bung like this=
http://thorbros.com/4-link-parts/4-link-bar-bung-kits/34-16-threaded-4-link-bung


there is more sizes depending on the tube you got or you can machine a custom one up.

never had a problem before.
there is not enuff threads on that nut, eventually it will fuck it up with a bit of play.


----------



## dunk420

phatz said:


> looks good. when i have built 4 links or ybones or wishbones or whatever, i always use a bung like this=http://thorbros.com/4-link-parts/4-link-bar-bung-kits/34-16-threaded-4-link-bungthere is more sizes depending on the tube you got or you can machine a custom one up.never had a problem before.there is not enuff threads on that nut, eventually it will fuck it up with a bit of play.


 Man thanks fer tha input guys!!! Ima look n 2 this bung nut deal!! That thing looks perfect fer wat I'm doing!!!


----------



## Skim

sup chris


----------



## Hoppn62

you mean like this


----------



## Moe Built

Kick ass ride looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Hoppn62 said:


> View attachment 385192
> View attachment 385192
> View attachment 385193
> View attachment 385194
> you mean like this


:h5:


----------



## volvo240guy

I really like this 64, nice ride man!!!


----------



## SittinOn3

What color is this ? Looks nice bro



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## dunk420

Pastel metalic blue!! U can't hardly ever see the metalic less tha sun is real bright!!! I just like the way chrome and this shade went and I knew I was Gona chrome dam near everthing!!!! Puting wish bone back on today then I gata realign the rear!!! Fun chit there!!!!


----------



## SittinOn3

You def picked the right color , keep up the good work


----------



## OKJessie

What up big dog.....hey I finally figured out that dam website....:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

MY BOY AND HIS TRICK R TREAT DATE!!! HE HAD A BLAST!!!


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> sup chris


Same Ol chit homie just tryn to hussle up build money!!! Tryn to get thus hoe outa town road worthy!! Roll next to trash an chit!! Well got my wishbone reinstaled and eyeball alligned but ran outa time so wen time allows I will test drive and tweak the measurements n!! Should drive way beta!!! Let's c!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

had a nice car to start with!!!







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

i like to thank i made good on the 20 k i invested cents the og purchace!!!


----------



## dunk420

Got my rear end wish bone setup all dialed on!! Took three tries but got her nice and center an she drives just a Lil beta!! Took her on tha freeway fer a bit and no probs!!! Every Hour spent and she keeps getting beta and beta!!!


----------



## regal ryda

good lookin out earlier mayne :h5:


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> good lookin out earlier mayne :h5:



no prob bra!! swing thru n e time!!


----------



## dunk420

Drove her to work today and holy chit tha new an improved wish bone setup makes her drive like a cadie!!!! Can't belive the difference!!! Allmost wana male her my daily!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Drove her to work today and holy chit tha new an improved wish bone setup makes her drive like a cadie!!!! Can't belive the difference!!! Allmost wana make her my daily!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Thinking bout selling the 283 outa my 64 complete running with full chrome and power glide with full chrome and the complete dual exaust set up still shinny as hell!! Thinking bout going fuel inject!!! So u get full show moter tranny and exaust!! Still n my 64 drop top so u can come drove it b 4 u buy it!!! Migth add n chrome cross member/and chrome moter mounts if I can't use them on new set up!! U get everything with moter!!! Pm r text offers!! Remember how much chrome ur getting b 4 u send bullchit offers tho!!!


----------



## dunk420

few pix of the set up!!



























and here is wat she looks like today!! come test dive it!!


----------



## regal ryda

im commin just to drive your car  make sure its full of gas


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

looks good bro. what size metal was your frame done it?


----------



## OKJessie

This car has come a long way my brotha!! Dam its good to finally see you cruising her....now you want fuel injection.....man, you ain't ever gonna get out of that drivers seat now!!....:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> im commin just to drive your car  make sure its full of gas


FO SHO BROTHER!!!!


----------



## dunk420

1/4 ALL FOR SIDES THEN ALL CENTER IS HALF!! i no its way over kill but i didnt no alot about wraping frames wen i had it done!!!!



84Cuttinthrough said:


> looks good bro. what size metal was your frame done it?


----------



## dunk420

TOOK THA VERT TO BRYAN AT THE IMPALA SHOP FER SUM TLC!!!


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> TOOK THA VERT TO BRYAN AT THE IMPALA SHOP FER SUM TLC!!!


What now? :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

ShakeRoks said:


> What now? :thumbsup:


Only time will tell


----------



## king debo

We love the suspense...:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

dunk420 said:


> TOOK THA VERT TO BRYAN AT THE IMPALA SHOP FER SUM TLC!!!


:shocked: oh shit cant wait to see what time brings :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

dunk420 said:


> Only time will tell


:thumbsup::x:


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

out with the old









n wit da new fuel inject over drive power plant!!!:thumbsup:








got alot of sbc and power glide chrome for [email protected]!!








puting n werk!!!


----------



## willskie187

Lookin good Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Nice WERK:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Hope to have Moter and tranny painted and sat in by first of year! then off to Bryan at the impala shop to get her running like a champ!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

hey I got the chrome valve covers for that motor you got homie brand new never mounted


----------



## dunk420

awite!! got this serpentine fuel inject 350 all striped down ready for degrease and prime and paint!!! aswell as the 700r4 tranny!! found out i have an extra exact 700r4 tranny n the back so now i got a solid backup!! ima take the sepentine pullies and brackets to work tomaro and sand blast em so they all good for paint!! also got my new chrome oil pan and tranny dust cover n chrome!! aswell as my new 700r4 tranny cross member and mount!! took real good labeling of the harness so after i paint the moter and tranny im sending the ride to bryan at the impala shop to finnish wat i started!! hope to have bryan come get her n no longer than 2 weeks!!!!


wires and computer and injectors!!!









new cross an mount










power plant


























extra rebuilt by dealership 700r4!!



























new chrome pan!! these r way moe expencive than typacal 350 pan!!!


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> hey I got the chrome valve covers for that motor you got homie brand new never mounted


pm sent!!


----------



## regal ryda

pm returned


----------



## dunk420

got her ready to sray and layed down one thick coat of the bulldog chit i got!! tomara i will lay down two more coats of buldog and spray the high temp paint then the candy lambo blue!!!


----------



## dunk420

got her all painted and cleared!! that 02 lambo blue realy pops n da sun!! couldnt realy capture it with camra!! now to just drop her n and take to bryan to werk his majic!!


----------



## willskie187

So fresh and so clean :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

willskie187 said:


> So fresh and so clean :thumbsup:


Thankz main! Hope to have the moter bolted up n car by wensday and have her to Bryan by Friday!!!


----------



## dunk420

Got the Moter an tranny bolted up nice an tight!! Now it's time fer Bryan at the impala shop to take over!!!!
Hope to be rolling n 5 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

had to post sum pix!!!


----------



## Drag'n Ass

main that is a sweet ride. you goin to pattern it out?


----------



## Hoppn62

bad ass


----------



## dunk420

Drag'n Ass said:


> main that is a sweet ride. you goin to pattern it out?


wen i can afford candy n chrome:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> bad ass


thanks main!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

Sick ish mayne lovin ur 4 thumbs up pimp


----------



## dunk420

scrapin82regal said:


> Sick ish mayne lovin ur 4 thumbs up pimp


Thanks main!!! Just tryn to build a clean ride to rep fort worth!!!
Got her over to Bryan at the impala shop!
He gona get the new inject Moter running!!!!


----------



## dunk420

just got back from the impala shop and got b ze talking and forgot to take pix!! luckly bryan is good peps and he snaped a few fer me! thanks fer every thing and i will have the new and improved drive shaft back asap!! glad u insisted on test fitting it!! gud looking out!!!


http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb261/brianmcp/Dunk420/


----------



## Hoppn62

looks good


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62

bad ass work i was thinking about throttle body


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## dunk420

Thanks bra!! Couldn't figure out how to get pix uplike that!!
N e way I'm droping the driveshaft off for the fourth time!!
It's my dumb ass falt and my pockets r Gona b hurting but this time I think me and Bryan got it right!!!!


----------



## dunk420

my lil helper!! before cleanup and after!!
before
























after


----------



## dunk420

now time to reorganize my junk!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

dunk420 said:


> Thanks bra!! Couldn't figure out how to get pix uplike that!!
> N e way I'm droping the driveshaft off for the fourth time!!
> It's my dumb ass falt and my pockets r Gona b hurting but this time I think me and Bryan got it right!!!!


no problem i was just trying to help looks good


----------



## dunk420

havent seen it n person yet but just got this from bryan at the impala shop!! got the wells n the wiper moter n and got the inject moter started!! still waiting on driveshaft for test drive!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62

was that engine out of a van


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> was that engine out of a van


Na! I Got to test drive the 1992 long bed ex cab chevy truck b 4 we pulled it!! A/c blew ice cold and started and drove and shifted like a champ!!!only way to buy a used Moter in my book!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

the dip stick on the oil is long i thought it was out of a van


----------



## dunk420

Took my drive shaft to Bryan yesterday! Thus time I hit it right on tha money!!! Still got sum moe tlc on her but while running she has a nice loup an it purz like a kiten! Get a few minnor bugs worked out and it's Cruz time!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

was it hard to get the computer hooked up


----------



## 505transplant

How was your prices on chrome? I have been thinking about using the same guy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

just make sure when u are putting teh A/C back together you get all the dust and contamination out of everything or it wont work for long...


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> was it hard to get the computer hooked up


Shit I wouldn't no!! I took it to the pros to get all that chit done!!!

And eco plating did most of my plating and there prices r un beatable!!! The quailty not best round but the price more than makes up for it!!


----------



## dunk420

HARDLUCK88 said:


> just make sure when u are putting teh A/C back together you get all the dust and contamination out of everything or it wont work for long...


Thanks main!! I will pass that on to Bryan at the impala shop!


----------



## USF '63

Looking good Chris


----------



## dunk420

USF '63 said:


> Looking good Chris


Thankz main!!!


----------



## regal ryda

505transplant said:


> How was your prices on chrome? I have been thinking about using the same guy


i used economy on my upper a arms prices wasnt too bad but for the bulk of my stuff I sent it to Skim


----------



## 505transplant

The Impala shop is good when it comes to A/C's?? I was going to just take mine out cause I really don't know what all I am missing but if they know their stuff there might be hope of cool air in Texas..


----------



## 505transplant

regal ryda said:


> i used economy on my upper a arms prices wasnt too bad but for the bulk of my stuff I sent it to Skim


I am going to have to get with you about skims location and price.


----------



## dunk420

505transplant said:


> The Impala shop is good when it comes to A/C's?? I was going to just take mine out cause I really don't know what all I am missing but if they know their stuff there might be hope of cool air in Texas..


Impala shop nose everything bout these 60,s impalas!!!


----------



## 505transplant

dunk420 said:


> Impala shop nose everything bout these 60,s impalas!!!


I need to just move to the DFW area... It seems like all the good parts, shops are up there.


----------



## dunk420

505transplant said:


> I need to just move to the DFW area... It seems like all the good parts, shops are up there.


And u no this man


----------



## SirTomeygun

What made you change motors?


----------



## SirTomeygun

Also inbox me your #


----------



## dunk420

SirTomeygun said:


> What made you change motors?


Thru a rod n the 283 that was n it!! 
Also the last 64 ss I had I put a new 350 with rebuilt heads and had probs with that moter from start to finnish!! I think I'm just ready to have the reliability of a new upgraded fuel inject moter!! Jump n my chi and roll without worries!! Not sayn this can't b done with a carb Moter but I just haven't had much luck myself!!!


----------



## dunk420

got sum updated pix thankz to skim!~!


thanks main!! will have her home this weekend!!
updated steering and 350 fuel inject moter and getting beta!


----------



## Hoppn62

bad ass does it run better


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> bad ass does it run better


I won't get to drive her till this weekend but from wat Bryan at the impala shop told me she drives like new!! We redid rear brakes so now they stop on a dime mixed with the disks up front!!!! Also redid rear end leaky seal! So all new upgraded brakes, rear end, trans 700r4 , and inject 350 5.7 moter!!!! Man I can't wait to Cruz!!!


----------



## regal ryda

good work Chris and Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

dunk420 said:


> I won't get to drive her till this weekend but from wat Bryan at the impala shop told me she drives like new!! We redid rear brakes so now they stop on a dime mixed with the disks up front!!!! Also redid rear end leaky seal! So all new upgraded brakes, rear end, trans 700r4 , and inject 350 5.7 moter!!!! Man I can't wait to Cruz!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

looks nice!!


----------



## Austin Ace

dunk420 said:


> I won't get to drive her till this weekend but from wat Bryan at the impala shop told me she drives like new!! We redid rear brakes so now they stop on a dime mixed with the disks up front!!!! Also redid rear end leaky seal! So all new upgraded brakes, rear end, trans 700r4 , and inject 350 5.7 moter!!!! Man I can't wait to Cruz!!!



Looks like it will be ready for some long runs!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dunk420

Thanks fer da props homies!!! I will b driving her home from Denton witch is a hour drive!! Well see how she does!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> Thanks fer da props homies!!! I will b driving her home from Denton witch is a hour drive!! Well see how she does!!!


Give my '59 some kind words while your there! :tears:


----------



## westsidehydros

is that the cp500 steering box?

let us know how she steers when you get her home


----------



## dunk420

westsidehydros said:


> is that the cp500 steering box?
> 
> let us know how she steers when you get her home


Yes it's the complete cp500 steering kit!! From wat I heard she drives like new! It was a hard call to make cuz my og power steering setup was all chromed rebuilt and werkt gud but it had the typical slop that all the og setups have! This is suposed to react instant with zero slop and by quoting skim wen I asked him how he likes tha same setup on white trash and he said "3 turns lock to lock with pinky finger" sounds gud to me! Hope to drive her myself this weekend and I will tell all trust me;-)


----------



## dunk420

GOT HER HOME!!!


----------



## regal ryda

looks good Chris, digging the olds fuel injection tag


----------



## dunk420

drove her to the job and round at lunch!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> drove her to the job and round at lunch!!


Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

DAMM BRO!!!! MY HATS OFF TO YA!!! SMOOOOTH!!! DAMMMMM...I CANTT STOP TYPIN BADDDASS SHIT IN ALL CAPSS CUZ IM TRIPPIN ON UR RIDE!!!! I WANT ONE NOW...FUCKK!!! :wow::wow:


----------



## Hoppn62

ttmft


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## dunk420

thanks homies!! got my speaker box upolstered to match int! now i need to repaint the trunk then i can b proud of that area to! pix up asap!!


----------



## DriveBye213

:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

scored an og uncut 64 vert roller today!!
ima slow build it for bags and swap frames eventualy!!!

got her from outlaw and as allways god dealing wit ya bro!!

also finnished a quick pannel job on my trunk so it wont look to bad at the show saterday!!

i spent 13.00 buks and 2 hours on it!! it came out awite till i can afford beta!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

trunk looks good chris


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> trunk looks good chris


Thanks Tony!!
Still got a thousand things I WANa dew but it's nice to b back n da streets!!!


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> looks good Chris, digging the olds fuel injection tag


Good eye!!! Scored em on e bay fer 10 buks shipped!! 3 of em!!
Getting ready for bridge o Rama saterday! Could use one good dump and a new pAir of 10 r 12 inch cylenders! Got cash n hand!!!! N e body local got me!!!


----------



## dunk420

Also set an appointment with frank Palmer to get some pin striping!! Wensday the 7th!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> Also set an appointment with frank Palmer to get some pin striping!! Wensday the 7th!!!


He's badass! Good choice.


----------



## dunk420

ShakeRoks said:


> He's badass! Good choice.


Best local guy round n my oppinion!!


----------



## dunk420

Ordered my new heavy duty 12s for the rear! The 16s I have n there now rub my vert rack!! Now I gata replace one sticking dump and we good to go!!!


----------



## dunk420

Ordered my new dump!! 200 shipped from black Majic!!!
Also put my trunk rubber n yesterday!! Lil at a time!!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC

nice good looking uffin:


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> Ordered my new dump!! 200 shipped from black Majic!!!
> Also put my trunk rubber n yesterday!! Lil at a time!!!!


Cool! Can't wait to see it on the Fort Worth streets!


----------



## dunk420

ShakeRoks said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see it on the Fort Worth streets!


Thanks main!! Can't wait to see yo 59 all did up awell!! 59 vert is my dream car! I will have one!!!!


----------



## vouges17

looking great


----------



## dunk420

vouges17 said:


> looking great


Thanks main!! Just got all the brake lights working! The trunk lights wernt werkn so I went n to investagate and low and behold I forgot to put tha dam bulbs back n!!!!!! Werks grate now!!!! Lmao


----------



## dunk420

ShakeRoks said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see it on the Fort Worth streets!


Allready Ben hitting them brother!! Ima roll out with everybody at tgi Fridays to go to the bridge o Rama show!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> Allready Ben hitting them brother!! Ima roll out with everybody at tgi Fridays to go to the bridge o Rama show!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Gona wipe her down and check all fluids fer tha Cruz tomara!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

looking good , you still want these transmission parts i got ?


----------



## dunk420

the GRINCH said:


> looking good , you still want these transmission parts i got ?


i do need them but cant decide rather to go that way r just dakota digi!!!!

got a few small items knocked out yesterday!! 
also got my new dump from black majic and got it instailed!! werks like a champ now!!!! lil at a time!!! getting real happy wit tha car now!!!

did n e body get n e pix of my ride at the bridge o roma show? forgot my dam cammra!!


----------



## dunk420

few pix i snaped other day!!


----------



## lolows

dunk420 said:


> few pix i snaped other day!!


VERY CLEAN DROP TOP HOMIE


----------



## dunk420

lolows said:


> VERY CLEAN DROP TOP HOMIE


THANKS MAIN!!! 
STILL ALOT OF DETAILS TO FINNISH UP ON BUT VERY NICE TO B ROLLING AGIN!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> ttt


Bro I'm realy impressed wit yo roof! Super sick!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

dunk420 said:


> Bro I'm realy impressed wit yo roof! Super sick!!!


thanks


----------



## dunk420

nice weather this week!! think i will go home a lil early today and go wash her down and roll to work tomara!!!


----------



## dunk420

got the new dump put on and got the new 12s instailed and she drives bad ass!!!! DONT EVEN SQUEAK N E MORE!!!










































and there she sits getting charge to drive round to work tomara!!!!


----------



## 505transplant

dunk420 said:


> got the new dump put on and got the new 12s instailed and she drives bad ass!!!! DONT EVEN SQUEAK N E MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there she sits getting charge to drive round to work tomara!!!!


what kind of body bushings are you using? Poly or stock?


----------



## dunk420

505transplant said:


> what kind of body bushings are you using? Poly or stock?


Got the stock ones off e bay!!! Why??


----------



## dunk420

she drove like a champ!!! dont see how replaceing cyls can make her drive so much beta but i did go with the super duty cyls this time instead of the china crap!! maybe its more sturdy and not wobbling!! n e ways she drives like new!! now its on to the small details!


----------



## dunk420

Got a leed on some good solid doors and power windows thanks to my boy turtle!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Looks real good Chris!


----------



## dunk420

Mr Gee said:


> Looks real good Chris!


thanks g!!! congrats agin on ur drop top score!!!


----------



## dunk420

me and the fam went outa town fer sum relax time! of course ima pep out the local parts places fer n e scores and did fine a totaly solid canadian frame that ol boy let me cut the rear boxed section and both frame horns fer 120 and he does all the cutting!! plus therear box section still got a car on it so it realy alot of work!!! ima weld these pcs on to the vert roller i have to make it a solid as fuk og canadian 64 vert roller then decide if im done playing and go back og r go airbags so i can go farther out than i can with dros!!! 


also found a cadi vert on the same yard!!! i no these bring bread!! cant belive this bad bay made it to wreaking yard!!!



then on the way home found this kik ass 4x4 59 looking impala wanabe!! dude said it has a simi moter in it and runs like a champ!!! $6500 as is!!:thumbsup:









and here is my 2 year old son jaming with my bro n law at there cribs music room!!!


----------



## dunk420

heres the super fukn solid canadian frame they let me cut the rear out of!! also the mint frame horns and they even thru n the 64 rear bumper with brackets fo free!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

loaded up ready fer the 6 hour drive home!!!!
it was a good fam visit and i scored sum good chit!!


----------



## dunk420

I WAS LOOKING AT SOME PER ASSEMBALED DOOR PANELS AND MAN THE SS DOOR PANELS LOOK HELA CLEANER THAN THE NON SS ONES AND COMING FROM THE FACTORY THEY DONT SAY SS ON EM N E WARE!!!


sooooooooooooooooooooo
wood i b crasy to get ss pannels on a non ss car cuz they look nicer and beter built???

also got a 63 complete bumper with all mounting brackets and hard ware n street condition for 100 buks the one in the pix above!!!

t


----------



## dunk420

scored a set of allmost complete power windows and a new drivers side window from my boy turtle!! thanks main!!


----------



## dunk420

also ordered tha rest of tha parts needed to complete the power windows so prety soon!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

got all four power windows in my garage!! still got to buy the switches! found all 4 of em fer 80 buks!! only window thats not power is the vents and soon i will have some money to get those!!! wont try and put em on till after easter! got a lil sum sum planed for that!!!:thumbsup:
heres a flash back!! this is the only pic a saw of my car b 4 i wrote the check for it!! true ol lady find and she didnt have the means to take pix and i knew if it was half as clean as she said it wood sell hela fast so i took a gamble and paid in full for a car that i had no idea how bad it was as it was in vergina!! needless to say I WON!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Rip Bryan from the impala shop! U will b missed!!!

drove tha four to work today! bryan had a lot to do with tha build! also a pic tony sent me while it was n the impala shop and bryan finnishing up on the fuel inject swap! doing wat he loved!!










theres my boy bryan putn n werk!!


----------



## biggie84

What happen with bryan bro


----------



## dunk420

biggie84 said:


> What happen with bryan bro


He Is no longer with us! Enuf said


----------



## dunk420

More pix of tha first time Bryan werkt on my ride! Str8! Out da garage pre impala shop

















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## biggie84

Sorry to hear that bro


----------



## dunk420

biggie84 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro


THANK MAIN!! R PRAYERS R WITH HIS FAM AND 15 YEAR OLD GIRL!!


----------



## dunk420

Well cents Easter is gone I've been doing a lil work on my windows so I can go power! My drivers side had slot of rot in the assembley and wasn't working properly! So I used the 2 door hard top window I had and cut out the parts I needed! All the hardware is the same just the top Trim and glass r diff from ht to vert!! So now ima reassemble the drivers window so all four will roll up and down free and smooth!! [prolly going to w d 40 all 4] then I install the power windows!!!!


----------



## SirTomeygun

Sup chris


----------



## dunk420

SirTomeygun said:


> Sup chris


Same ol chit main!! Just tryn to make some moves so I can keep tha vert up to par! Spent the last 4 days working on tha switches I bought for my power windows!!they didn't have wire conectors on it! Just had copper studs hanging off the back! So after many bad ideas I finally came up with a good setup and knocked em all out!! Now I just gata run the harness and done!!! Still going to redo my panels after done but not top priority as of yet!!!!


----------



## vouges17

:wave:


----------



## dunk420

vouges17 said:


> :wave:


Wad up???

Thinking bout outing some work n on da windows!! Weather is hella nice all week and my chit all torn apart;-(


----------



## Zoom

TTT


----------



## dunk420

think ima have to cruz this weekend!!!


----------



## npazzin

:werd:


----------



## dunk420

Heres a vid of cruising round fort worth this weekend!!


All with skirts and og rear end$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uOu7Epw_RU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## impalalover64

Hell yeah!!!!! Love that UGK too..........:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

impalalover64 said:


> Hell yeah!!!!! Love that UGK too..........:thumbsup:


Thanks main!! My boy dainel made that chit! Cell fone camra tho! He wants to get it n hd!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Looks like rain this weekend so ima put in some work on da details!!! DropIng off 4 bad hardines to have remade! Hope they don't charge me cents I still got the recite but u Neva no!!! Also going to fix a few odds and ends maybe install my new chrome wells!!! Wire up my power windows!!! Who nose my pops might come over and we could put n some much needed tine on r 46 truck project! Well c!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Well I finished up my power windows! Only have the two front doors done so far but just going to save the rear fer another day!!! Still might go out there and re dew my sway bar mounts! Didn't have the right bolts wen Bryan did it but got them now so just Gata swap em out!! still need a Lil more polishing on the wells b 4 I put them n!! Lil by Lil!! Also got a solid leed on a pair of rust free doors fer 125 each!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> Well I finished up my power windows! Only have the two front doors done so far but just going to save the rear fer another day!!! Still might go out there and re dew my sway bar mounts! Didn't have the right bolts wen Bryan did it but got them now so just Gata swap em out!! still need a Lil more polishing on the wells b 4 I put them n!! Lil by Lil!! Also got a solid leed on a pair of rust free doors fer 125 each!!!


:thumbsup:
I'm the king of little by little! :facepalm:


----------



## dunk420

ShakeRoks said:


> :thumbsup:
> I'm the king of little by little! :facepalm:


Hell yea! Tha main reason I'm lil by Lil is cuz a Lil iz all I can afford! 

My two next big thangs r 
#1 new paint and body work with patterns (5k min)
#2 New cloth top with coustom boot! (800)

So until I hussle up 6k! It's on to the details!!!

Hope to put the finnishing touches on my wheel wells and get them on b 4 this weekend!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Also picked up my hard lines and new steel braid hose! Only charged 10 buks cents it was rework but said next time it will b more!!!!


----------



## Zoom

Good stuff bro.


----------



## dunk420

Zoom said:


> Good stuff bro.


Thanks main!
Well I sprayed and cleared my wells today! Used some of the candy electric blue from the frame and Moter! The pastel blue was showing dirt to much! I think the dark blue will b alot more street friendly! And the chrome is realy going to set the engine bay off! Will let em cure fer today thru Thursday and throw them on Friday!!!!


----------



## dunk420

heres some pix of my progress lately!! 
power windows done up front!
wheel wells polished cleaned painted and cleared then put on!
also have the wells i took of my vert up for sale! allready painted blue! just wet sand and paint to match car r chrome em!! 80 buks local only!!


----------



## lolows

lookin really good homie keep it up:thumbsup:
ttt for a clean 64 vert


----------



## scrapin82regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

lookin good chris


----------



## dunk420

lolows said:


> lookin really good homie keep it up:thumbsup:
> ttt for a clean 64 vert


Thanks Man I'm tryn!


----------



## dunk420

scrapin82regal said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks fer tha bump bra!!!


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> lookin good chris


Thanks tony! U set the bar so high that all the rest of us can dew is try an keep up!!! R u coming to fort worth for the two events next weekend! Wood love to Cruz next to trash!!!


----------



## dunk420

PUT N A FEW HOURS ON SOME DETAILS! AND MY LIL MAN IS ALLWAYS DOWN TO HELP!!!


----------



## dunk420

power windows done up front!
wheel wells polished cleaned painted and cleared then put on!
also have the wells i took of my vert up for sale! allready painted blue! just wet sand and paint to match car r chrome em!! 80 buks local only!!


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Wad up alex? How those rides coming?


----------



## scrapin82regal

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

scrapin82regal said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


Thanks main! Moneys tight right now so I can knock out all the Lil bullshit I've been putting off! 

I re mounted my sway bar with the right bolts and a re adjusted my wish bone! Next on the agenda is to re do trunk setup!


----------



## SirTomeygun

What r ya guna do to da trunk?


----------



## dunk420

SirTomeygun said:


> What r ya guna do to da trunk?


Wana re do rack and plumbing on pump a re paint in there then have a interior pro pannel it out for me!!


----------



## vouges17

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62

so you are not switching to bags any more


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> so you are not switching to bags any more


Yes but I'm going to slow build that frame so fer tha next two years ima enjoy my juice!


----------



## npazzin

dont waste the money, if you go to bags you'll be disapointed!


dunk420 said:


> Yes but I'm going to slow build that frame so fer tha next two years ima enjoy my juice!


----------



## Zoom

nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

well my pops came by today and brought the bed wood he has been working on for the past year!! lol!! n e way we got it all put back togatha and now its bolted back to the truck!! this is the first time ive touched the 46 n like a year!! was nice hangen wit pops putn n werk!! good times on fathers day weekend!!
and of course my lil man was out there for all 8 hours!! lmao!!


----------



## dunk420

Happy fathers day to all tha dads!!!!


----------



## npazzin

whats your plan for the truck, that yours or your dads? love them old trucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> whats your plan for the truck, that yours or your dads? love them old trucks! :thumbsup:


This truck my dad bought for 600 buks wen I was 9 (I'm 34 now) and we put alot of Werk in till I moved out at 15! Then it sat fer 8 years rotting till my setp mom told him u " u get rid of it r I will" so he cald me and said if I wanted it to come get it now! At the time I was broke and not making good money at work but mannaged to pay fer storage at a covered lot fer the next few years putting n work here and there! Now I got a home with garage and hela tools and no just enough to piddle round! The truck is mine but ima make him roll it to work a min of 1 time a week to keep it maintained! Were going all og with bigg white walls and hub caps but I got a set of adapters for her if I wana switch it up a Lil! After we get bed funnished it on to body work' all rust allready taken care of!


----------



## dunk420

so im sitting at work fukn off killing the last hour on lil and wat ever so i say fuk it ima craiglist impala like i do sometimes to see wats out there local!

find a 59 4 door impala for 200 buks with lotsa parts! 


call the guy he just posted it up and i said im on the way i got dibs! 

so i say fuk my last hour of ot and clock str8 the fuk out go home!

wife says she dont wana go so i say fuk it me and my 2 year old just went on first road trip to buy a car!!!

its super fukn solid with alot of re chromed trim and hood fenders and a trunk full of shit that i cant even get to yet!! who even knows wats n there!!


----------



## Loco 61

:h5:


----------



## dunk420

Oh yea forgot to mention that the car was 80 miles from the crib so it wasn't a few blocks!!! Me and my Lil man covered ground with tha help of tha ol happy meal


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

dunk420 said:


> so im sitting at work fukn off killing the last hour on lil and wat ever so i say fuk it ima craiglist impala like i do sometimes to see wats out there local!
> 
> find a 59 4 door impala for 200 buks with lotsa parts!
> 
> 
> call the guy he just posted it up and i said im on the way i got dibs!
> 
> so i say fuk my last hour of ot and clock str8 the fuk out go home!
> 
> wife says she dont wana go so i say fuk it me and my 2 year old just went on first road trip to buy a car!!!
> 
> its super fukn solid with alot of re chromed trim and hood fenders and a trunk full of shit that i cant even get to yet!! who even knows wats n there!!


CONVERTIBLE PARTS CAR! :thumbsup: NICE FIND HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looks like u got ur dream car now just shave the back door handles and makes it a 2 door... Lol jk homie good find.


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice find, I see paint dividers


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

BACK TUB FOR THAT CAR EASY $600-$900 FOR RAG CONVERSION POST IT UP ON EBAY!


----------



## jjaassoonnguy

Nice car but damn..
What a shame to cut up an almost all original car
Wouldn't of been to much work to just keep it looking all original 
Bit hey to each his own...
Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## The CadiKingpin

dunk420 said:


> so im sitting at work fukn off killing the last hour on lil and wat ever so i say fuk it ima craiglist impala like i do sometimes to see wats out there local!
> 
> find a 59 4 door impala for 200 buks with lotsa parts!
> 
> 
> call the guy he just posted it up and i said im on the way i got dibs!
> 
> so i say fuk my last hour of ot and clock str8 the fuk out go home!
> 
> wife says she dont wana go so i say fuk it me and my 2 year old just went on first road trip to buy a car!!!
> 
> its super fukn solid with alot of re chromed trim and hood fenders and a trunk full of shit that i cant even get to yet!! who even knows wats n there!!


That land so flat you watch your dog run away for a week!


----------



## dunk420

The CadiKingpin said:


> That land so flat you watch your dog run away for a week!


LMAO


----------



## big C

Damn shit was on the road in 99


----------



## dunk420

big C said:


> Damn shit was on the road in 99


YELP!!! AND BESIDES ROOF AND FLOORS SOLID IN ALL THE RIGHT SPOTS!! ALL REAR SECTION SUPER FUKN SOLID!! MIGHT GET VERT SWAP PARTS AND GIV IT A GO AT A CONVERSION!!! THESE R GOOD CANADATES FOR CONVERSION RIGHT?

ONE ?

CENTS ITS A 59 BISCAINE IS THE HOOD TRUNK AND FENDERS THE SAME AS A NON BISCAINE? WATS THA DIFF BESIDES THAT BIG ASS SHELF HANGING OFF THE BACK ROOF???


----------



## Mr Gee

*What's a biscayne? Nice score by the way Chris..I did the same thing once to pick up this 62 vert I have now..left on my lunch and took an executive lunch  Needless to say dude delivered it the same day.*


----------



## dunk420

Mr Gee said:


> *What's a biscayne? Nice score by the way Chris..I did the same thing once to pick up this 62 vert I have now..left on my lunch and took an executive lunch  Needless to say dude delivered it the same day.*


BISCAINE HAS THAT BIG ASS SHELF THING HANGING OVER THE REAR ROOF! UGLY AS HELL IF U ASK ME! 

ALSO WERKET A DEAL ON A 50 2 DOOR RUNNING WITH TITLE WITH THE SAME GUY!


----------



## vouges17

good find on that 59


----------



## Mr Gee

dunk420 said:


> BISCAINE HAS THAT BIG ASS SHELF THING HANGING OVER THE REAR ROOF! UGLY AS HELL IF U ASK ME!
> 
> ALSO WERKET A DEAL ON A 50 2 DOOR RUNNING WITH TITLE WITH THE SAME GUY!


*Hell yeah! I thought you said it was a biscayne, not yeah, 59's and 60's came with shelf thing..My first car was a 61 Impala 2 door sedan with that shelf thing, they look good when restored though.. Good shit on 50, those are nice!*


----------



## dunk420

Mr Gee said:


> *Hell yeah! I thought you said it was a biscayne, not yeah, 59's and 60's came with shelf thing..My first car was a 61 Impala 2 door sedan with that shelf thing, they look good when restored though.. Good shit on 50, those are nice!*


Well the guy said it was a biscaine but it has trim and n the trim it says impala so I don't realy no but now that I look the glass will cover tha shelf!!!


----------



## big C

Its a 4dr hrdtp impala the sedans was the ones that didnt have the wrap around glass


----------



## dunk420

HERES SUM PIX OF THE 50! HE HAS SEATS ASWELL!!


----------



## Mr Gee

*Duals on the back , nice..*


----------



## dunk420

big C said:


> Its a 4dr hrdtp impala the sedans was the ones that didnt have the wrap around glass


IS THIS A GOOD CANADATE FOR CONVERSION??? HEARD THE TRUNKS ON THESE ARE ALL DIFF AND CHIT!!! WAT ALL I NEED FOR COMPLETE CONVERSION AND WHO HAS IT?


----------



## Mr Gee

dunk420 said:


> IS THIS A GOOD CANADATE FOR CONVERSION??? HEARD THE TRUNKS ON THESE ARE ALL DIFF AND CHIT!!! WAT ALL I NEED FOR COMPLETE CONVERSION AND WHO HAS IT?


*I'm pretty sure that's an Impala..Just check the VIN it's either 1839 or 1739 for 4door hardtop. That trunk is impala cause of the trim in the middle I'm pretty sure. but yeah, drop a tub in that bitch!*


----------



## big C

dunk420 said:


> IS THIS A GOOD CANADATE FOR CONVERSION??? HEARD THE TRUNKS ON THESE ARE ALL DIFF AND CHIT!!! WAT ALL I NEED FOR COMPLETE CONVERSION AND WHO HAS IT?


I think its the 2dr hrdtp trunk thats different from the 4drs and the verts but I could be wrong. How much you looking to pay for conversion parts?


----------



## dunk420

big C said:


> I think its the 2dr hrdtp trunk thats different from the 4drs and the verts but I could be wrong. How much you looking to pay for conversion parts?


As Lil as poss!!! Lmao
Na I guess it depends on all included!!!

I need all trim
Tub
Windshield post doors 
Windows rack ect 

817 709 4391 chris


----------



## dunk420

empty fer now but not fer long!!


----------



## dunk420

Awite I've had tha 59 here cents Friday but Ben so busy latly I just got s chance to pick thru all tha goods! 

Included in the deal was 

New n box disk brake kit fer 59-64 front 
Chromed dash bezel set still wraped up from chrome
Rechromed bumper set still wraped up ( showing rust n some random spots due to sitting outdoors)
New bumper bolt se
New floors and trunk looks like classic ind not in yet just sheet metal
Tail light set in ok shape
Og 59 under dash a/c
Some kinda pump that I think might b of 59 air comp r some sorta level air!!
Grill str8 just needs polish
Both fenders with all moldings
Hood with all moldings
4 door seat set with rechromed trim
All inside trim rechromed

Hole dash trim set in real nice shape
New complete trunk cardboard and mat set!( like 20 pc set)
Alot more!
I got pix of everything and will post up tomara'
Don't no wat ima do with this bitch
A Lil moe rust than I thought originally but not completly roted out!


----------



## dunk420

ME (TAKING PIC NOT OLD MAN) MY SON AND MY HOMIE DANIEL LOADING HER UP! IF U CANT TELL MY SON LOVES THIS SHIT











!


----------



## dunk420

WILL POST MORE WEN I GET A SEC! GOT OVER 60 PIX!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

ALSO THIS REAR END ON THERE HAS BEN SHORTENED ALOT!


----------



## dunk420

LAST OF THE PIX FROM YESTERDAY!! DONT REALY NO WAT I WANA DO WITH THIS ONE CUZ THA 59 VERT IS MY DREAM CAR AND THIS IS A CONVERSION CANADATE BUT IT DOES HAVE RUST IN ALL THE USUAL SPOTS SO MAYBE NOT!! I DONO!


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice find! Great deal!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## KERRBSS

Very nice score


----------



## juangotti

Dunk You hit a lick if you got all that for 200.00


----------



## Mr Gee

juangotti said:


> Dunk You hit a lick if you got all that for 200.00



Hell yeah you did!!


----------



## juangotti

I would find a 2 door shell and just swap it all out. everything I can. Heluva parts car if you are building a 59


----------



## dunk420

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice find! Great deal!


YEA IT WAS A NO BRAINER EVEN B 4 I NEW IT HAD ALL THE GOODS N DA TRUNK!


----------



## dunk420

SIX1RAG said:


> Very nice score


THANKS MAIN!


----------



## dunk420

juangotti said:


> Dunk You hit a lick if you got all that for 200.00


SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! L/K LOL


----------



## dunk420

Mr Gee said:


> Hell yeah you did!!


THANKS GEE! HAD TO GRAB A FEW RIDES UP B 4 U BUY EM ALL!!! LOL


----------



## dunk420

juangotti said:


> I would find a 2 door shell and just swap it all out. everything I can. Heluva parts car if you are building a 59


THESE ONLY WORK ON VERTS! 2 DOORS HAVE ONE STYLE TRUNK AND 4 DOORS AND VERTS HAVE ANOTHER! I DO WANA DO A CONVERSION THO! JUST MIGHT B TO RUSTY FOR ALL THAT!


----------



## Mr Gee

dunk420 said:


> THANKS GEE! HAD TO GRAB A FEW RIDES UP B 4 U BUY EM ALL!!! LOL


Nah, not enough cash for all that! TX where all the ballerz are :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

the compressor is for dealer installed a/c, wich is what i think i saw in one of the pics. And yes, this body style is the style you want for a conversion, it has the short trunk lid. there is a lot of good $ in those pics in some clean ass parts, you came uppppppppppppppp !!!


----------



## dunk420

westsidehydros said:


> the compressor is for dealer installed a/c, wich is what i think i saw in one of the pics. And yes, this body style is the style you want for a conversion, it has the short trunk lid. there is a lot of good $ in those pics in some clean ass parts, you came uppppppppppppppp !!!


I WAS DUE!:biggrin:I HADNT HAD A GOOD COME UP N A COOL MIN:h5:


----------



## dunk420

POSTING FER A GOOD FRIEND!


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3059536269.html


----------



## dunk420

sum flash bak pix! i did all the work to this car n my 2 car garage! only things i cant take cred for as far as doing the work is wraping the frame and spraying the body and completeing fuel inject swap! i painted belly fire wall frame and everything cept body! learning as i go with the help of a few peps that realy no there chit! u no who u are and thanks!


















































































[


----------



## Emailad4me773

nice build homie


----------



## dunk420

Emailad4me773 said:


> nice build homie


thanks man!!

well im sending tha vert over to thomas and jose for a re do of the trunk!!! i tried to pannel it out and build a box and it werket for a sec r two but now its time she got the love she deserves!! from wat i hear round tha hood they been putting it down prety hard so im excited to see wat they come up with!!!:x:


----------



## Hoppn62

it will be bad ass kandy and chrome is in youre town right now


----------



## jbrazy

Cant wait to see it homie, sure its going to come out real clean!


----------



## dallas_cutty

just spent the last 3 hours goin thru ur topic, lol. Badd ass work bro. Much respect. Hope to see it in person soon.


----------



## dunk420

dallas_cutty said:


> just spent the last 3 hours goin thru ur topic, lol. Badd ass work bro. Much respect. Hope to see it in person soon.


Thanks man! It's been a long ass bumpy road but that's wat makes em so special! All tha blood sweat an tears! Oh yea and a grip of cash! Lmao$$$


----------



## npazzin

who wrapped your frame?


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> who wrapped your frame?


Jesse from majestix with a x! Tha club n Plano area!
He has that clean ass 62 ht hopper slash clean ass ride! It's all a ways back n this build! Took alot of pix of his Kik ass back yard shop!


----------



## dunk420

Just picked up tha 50 this morning! Going to go pick thru it and see way I got wen it cools down a bit! Pix up later tonight! Even got a home depo pic on tha way home!


----------



## Loco 61

uffin:


----------



## dunk420

1950 2 door with extra hood door and fender and title!!!!
complete car with og str8 6 running!


----------



## dunk420

MAN THIS 50 HAS VERY LIL RUST! AND CENTS IT RUNS I MUGHT DO A QUICK 1 YEAR BUILD AND FLIP DEAL ON IT! PAINT AND BODY AND INT AND SHE DONE!


SAW THIS BAD BOY SATERDAY ON MY WAY TO GO GET A CAR NEAR HOUSTIN!! 
OLD CAT AND IT WAS CLEAN AND CENTS IT WAS 100 PLUS OUT BET YO ASS HE HAD COLD A/C BLOWEN!!!


----------



## dunk420

BLUE CANDY WITH COARSE SILVER BASE!!! GOING DOWN N DA TRUNK!!!


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

have you used the matrix products before..if so what your thoughts on it??


----------



## dunk420

8t4mc said:


> have you used the matrix products before..if so what your thoughts on it??


Well of course it's one of the cheaper paints out there but from wat I no 
( not alot) r was taught is that if ur ride is garaged 80% of the time then these paints and clears will last! BUT! if u have a daily r a car that sits out side n the elements then theses paints and clears will not hold up for more than 4-5 years! But cents my shit is allways garaged ive never had n e probs with it! In fact I love there clear! Looks wet 24/7! But I'm no painter eather! I'm sure im wrong in some if not all points I've made! Lol


----------



## dunk420

RE DEW TIME:ugh:


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> RE DEW TIME:ugh:


:thumbsup:
It's gonna look good!


----------



## dunk420

TEASER PIC OF POSS PUMP SETUP!:dunno:


----------



## juangotti

Nice


----------



## Hoppn62

bad ass


----------



## -SUPER62-

hardlines done!!


----------



## Hoppn62

-SUPER62- said:


> hardlines done!!


bad ass


----------



## npazzin

nice setup!


----------



## dunk420

-SUPER62- said:


> hardlines done!!


Looks good! Now break em all apart so I can sent the blocks lines and all non chrome fittings out to get plated! Less y'all have some plans to add some Paint accents here and there! I can swing by tomara to grab em!


----------



## king debo

Gonna look good.


----------



## Loco 61

-SUPER62- said:


> hardlines done!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

thanks guys! cant wait to see it finnished!


----------



## scrapin82regal

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

MAN I GOT 3 SPEEDING TICKETS MY HOME A/C WENT OUT AND MY SON GOT SICK ALL IN THE 
LAST 4 DAYS!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## dunk420

I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I GET PUSHED 5 STEPS BACKWARD!!!!


----------



## Zoom

Your setup looks sick bro


----------



## Mr Gee

dunk420 said:


> I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I GET PUSHED 5 STEPS BACKWARD!!!!


Don't speed  Slow and low :cheesy:


----------



## djdub20

This is some MC EScher shit mane!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420

MORE TRUNK TEASERZ!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: GONNA LOOK CLEAN..


----------



## dunk420

djdub20 said:


> This is some MC EScher shit mane!! :nicoderm:


WAZ UP FAM???
NICE TO SEE U MAKE A POST!! LOL! 
DROPET ALL MY NON CHROME PARTS OFF AT MY ONE TIME CHEAP CHROME SPOT BUT AS THE MAN SAID!!!



"THE PRICE OF CHROME HAS GONE UP"

SO WAT I THOUGHT WUD COST 100 COST 220!!!!

OH WELL THEY SHOULD B READY THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## dunk420

Got my hood and trunk mirror kits n yesterday! 
Will put em on with my new chrome hood hinges to hold tha daym hood up wen I get car back from shop having trunk redone!


----------



## 8t4mc

dunk420 said:


> WAZ UP FAM???
> NICE TO SEE U MAKE A POST!! LOL!
> DROPET ALL MY NON CHROME PARTS OFF AT MY ONE TIME CHEAP CHROME SPOT BUT AS THE MAN SAID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "THE PRICE OF CHROME HAS GONE UP"
> 
> SO WAT I THOUGHT WUD COST 100 COST 220!!!!
> 
> OH WELL THEY SHOULD B READY THIS WEEK!!!



you still using economy??Ive had shit there 3 weeks and still not done.


----------



## Inked1

Looking good!looking forward to seeing it in person soon.


----------



## dunk420

8t4mc said:


> you still using economy??Ive had shit there 3 weeks and still not done.


HOLY CHIT I AM! HE SAID 5 DAYS!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## 8t4mc

dunk420 said:


> HOLY CHIT I AM! HE SAID 5 DAYS!!!!:buttkick:


I called him today and he said they were short handed and it wont be ready till the end of next week.??
I paid upfront..maybe thats what fucked me.


----------



## 214monte

8t4mc said:


> you still using economy??Ive had shit there 3 weeks and still not done.


ever take your stuff to get chromed at Pulidos? there pretty quick.I took some stuff to get chromed one time when they weren't to busy ,and they had it ready that same day.


----------



## dunk420

214monte said:


> ever take your stuff to get chromed at Pulidos? there pretty quick.I took some stuff to get chromed one time when they weren't to busy ,and they had it ready that same day.


Wel cents economy is now the same price as everybody else I guess I am going to start using Pablo!


----------



## Skim

8t4mc said:


> I called him today and he said they were short handed and it wont be ready till the end of next week.??
> I paid upfront..maybe thats what fucked me.


economy sucks and if he raised the price u might as well go 3 blocks up the street to pulidos and get a better job.


----------



## Skim

dunk420 said:


> MORE TRUNK TEASERZ!!!!!


updates pleeze :biggrin:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

LOOKING REAL GOOD MAYNE!!


----------



## Mr Impala

dunk420 said:


> Wel cents economy is now the same price as everybody else I guess I am going to start using Pablo!


Chrome wiper motor coming up!


----------



## jbrazy

I see you getting it done Chris!


----------



## dunk420

Mr Impala said:


> Chrome wiper motor coming up!


CANT WAIT BRA!!!!

PIX PIX PIX:wow:


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> economy sucks and if he raised the price u might as well go 3 blocks up the street to pulidos and get a better job.


BEST ADVICE IVE HAD N A MIN!!!


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> updates pleeze :biggrin:


U NO I WUD IF I HAD EM BUT IM WAITING MY DYAM SELF!!!!


----------



## dunk420

jbrazy said:


> I see you getting it done Chris!


TRYN MAIN!! HOW UR 4 COMING?


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD MAYNE!!


THANKS BRA! DONT 4 GET!! CALL IF U NEED N E THING!


----------



## dunk420

214monte said:


> ever take your stuff to get chromed at Pulidos? there pretty quick.I took some stuff to get chromed one time when they weren't to busy ,and they had it ready that same day.


THAYS WAT EYEM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## dunk420

power windows done up front!
wheel wells polished cleaned painted and cleared then put on!

































































































I MISS MY BABY:tears:
COME HOME LOVE!!


----------



## dunk420

GOT A BRAND NEW SET OF 13 INCH WW FIRE STONES AND A HOOD TRUNK MIRROR KIT AND SOME NEW CHROME HOOD HINGE SPRINGS READY FER HER AS SOON AS SHE COMES HOME!!:h5:


----------



## dunk420

ALSO GOT THE CHROME WIPER MOTER ON THA WAY!! THANKS MR IMPALA!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62-

dunk420 said:


> U NO I WUD IF I HAD EM BUT IM WAITING MY DYAM SELF!!!!


Can't really move forward on it til we get the pump back. Soon as that happens should be done pretty quick.


----------



## jbrazy

Its going to be a slow process on the 4 but thats because I am going to come correct out the gates, and not upgrade later. Its back at Turtles getting some metal work did a little barter! Your rag is coming along nice man cannot way to see the trunk.


----------



## dunk420

-SUPER62- said:


> Can't really move forward on it til we get the pump back. Soon as that happens should be done pretty quick.


I NO MAN! WERE AT THE MERCY OF THE CHROME SHOP!!!hno:


----------



## dunk420

HERES A COOL PART THAT ME AND MY COMPANY MADE FOR BELL HELICOPTER!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

PICKED UP MY CHROME HARD LINES FITTINGS AND BLOCKS!! PUMP READY TO BE PUT BACK TOGATHER AND THE NEW LOOK WILL COME TOGather!!! also got my 5th wheel ko machined chromed and instailed my new wheel chip!!!


----------



## juangotti

nice. Now you can pop your trunk with pride bro!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> THANKS BRA! DONT 4 GET!! CALL IF U NEED N E THING!


Already vato! I'll definitely hit u up when I need some help.


----------



## dunk420

:h5:


----------



## dunk420

IT WASNT THE WORST TRUNK N DA WORLD BUT I DID IT ALL AND IM BY NO MEANS A PRO! IT WAS GOOD FER THE LIL BIT I HAD IT BUT NOW IT WILL B SHOW READY!!!!


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

JUST ADDED TO THE COLECTION!!! COMING TO THE FUNK NOW!!! :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

U bought another one? Nice looks pretty decent...


----------



## dunk420

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> U bought another one? Nice looks pretty decent...


ITS TWO TWO DOOR 64 NON SS CARS!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Damn so 2 cars? Are they Urs?


----------



## dunk420

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Damn so 2 cars? Are they Urs?


BOUGHT AND PAID FER U NO HOW WE DEW


----------



## regal ryda

damn homie:thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

hno:


----------



## dunk420

Should b nice n here real soon! I'm parting out these 2 64 2 door cars o bought! Local riders hit me up with your needs!!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

As usual, looking real good homie!!


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> Should b nice n here real soon! I'm parting out these 2 64 2 door cars o bought! Local riders hit me up with your needs!!!!


Why not sell complete cars


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> Why not sell complete cars


NOT VERY COMPLETE AND NO TITLES:ninja:


----------



## dunk420

YESTERDAY MUSTA BEN COOL CAR DAY AT THE JOB CUZ FIRST ONE OF MY BOYS FINALY GOT HIS BOMB ON THE ROAD SO I WAS DRIVING THE GOLF CART DOWN TO HIS PART OF THE COMPANY TO CHECK HIS CHIT OUT AND ON THE WAY THIS COLECTOR CAR PLACE ACROSS THE STREET WAS UNLOADING THIS MINI CAR THAT DUDE TOLD ME HE PAID 40K FER!!! 

(I TRIED TO MAKE A STR8 TRADE FER THA GOLF CART WITH NO LUCK)
NOTICE THAT ITS A VERT THO!!!!:thumbsup:


















CHICK FROM THA JOB WANTED TO POSE LOL!!


----------



## regal ryda

BMW Isetta...them lil things pull some loot, the "Urkel Mobile"


----------



## Zoom

:thumbsup:


dunk420 said:


> IT WASNT THE WORST TRUNK N DA WORLD BUT I DID IT ALL AND IM BY NO MEANS A PRO! IT WAS GOOD FER THE LIL BIT I HAD IT BUT NOW IT WILL B SHOW READY!!!!


----------



## vouges17

dunk420 said:


> ITS TWO TWO DOOR 64 NON SS CARS!!!!!


:nicoderm: ttt


----------



## dunk420

Hope to have tha vert back this weekend n time to go to tha picnics!!!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> Hope to have tha vert back this weekend n time to go to tha picnics!!!!!


Don't forget to post pics homie!!


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice build homie

Thanks for the parts

Cant wait until mine get to this point


----------



## dunk420

Thanks main! The way I look at it were droping money into verts so its a gud investment cuz they hold value like a moe fo!!!


----------



## Emailad4me773

dunk420 said:


> Thanks main! The way I look at it were droping money into verts so its a gud investment cuz they hold value like a moe fo!!!





:werd:


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> Hope to have tha vert back this weekend n time to go to tha picnics!!!!!


you get it back?


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> you get it back?


Got a text at 545 am sayn it's ready!! Stil need to pick her up!!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> Got a text at 545 am sayn it's ready!! Stil need to pick her up!!!!


Damn, you should have responded. "I'll be there at 6"! Hittin the early morning switches with no police in sight!


----------



## dunk420

Had a good time at da picnic! Nice seen everybody and there clean ass rides!!!! N e way I will list pix soon! Thomas and jose got down fer reals! Those few that saw at the show no and that was all dirty! Gata clean all that new chrome!!! Thanks guys!!!'


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Post pics of the dope set up...


----------



## dunk420

from this


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## dunk420

to this!!!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

Hell yea nice!


----------



## Hoppn62

dunk420 said:


> to this!!!!


i like it bad ass


----------



## -SUPER62-

Nice pics homie....glad you liked it.... And the mirror kit really sets it off.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Fckin nice.... Good work T&J CUSTOMZ


----------



## RML3864

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

got my new fire stones on just n time fer tha mexacan heratige day parade!!!!


----------



## Zoom

Lookin good bro. Is Firestone making 155r 13 tires now? We have a choice or have you been saving those? Not sure If I like the coopers or cokers I can't remember the name


----------



## dunk420

Don't no! I scored these off my home boy strictly mike fer 300! My other tires had good tread but the bands broke on the inside! After I get up to r past 60 tha car was rattlen bad! Now it's smooth!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looking good Chris!


----------



## dunk420

had fun at da parade!! me tony alex and john str8 repn funky town!! fun fer da hole fam just like it should b!!!! perfect day fer a non a/c car aswell!!:thumbsup:
pix up after i get time!!!!


----------



## npazzin

need to get my piece of chit rollin, this weather is fuckin awesome!!!


----------



## dunk420

big shout to turtle and his fam!! allways good seeing yall!! cant wait to roll next to that ace!!! u get a gud vid??
































my lovely wife and son!!!!











my boy got to drive n my lap right past cops giving us tha thums up!!!









my wife looking fer that downtown skyline pic!!










alex ht ace and tonys rag ace!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## dunk420

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>



nice pic from tha parade turtle!! i love how i allways forget my keys n tha trunk after i pop that hoe!!
lmao!!!!

did a lil barter with a good body man and got both front fenders and the center pc worked ready fer paint!! these go to the 46 chevy truck that me aND my dad have been working on cents i was 15!! in=m 34 now!!! also got my spotlights in fer tha vert!! they not mounted just sitting there fer mock up!! not sure of corect location so if n e body has n e pix of 64 with spotlights please post one up cuz ive been looking!!! 

also got my wiper moter back from mr impala and i painted tha plastic pcs!! she ready fer instail!!! I GOT WERK TO PUT N!!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## TONY MONTANA

dunk420 said:


> big shout to turtle and his fam!! allways good seeing yall!! cant wait to roll next to that ace!!! u get a gud vid??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely wife and son!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy got to drive n my lap right past cops giving us tha thums up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife looking fer that downtown skyline pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex ht ace and tonys rag ace!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

like how the trunk turned out :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

dunk420 said:


> to this!!!!


:nicoderm: Clean & simple!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

clean set up :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys! Few kinks to figure out then I will b happy!


----------



## cougar_chevy

That trunk is the cleanest ive seen! Awesome build bro!!


----------



## Zoom

lovin that clean look in yer trunk bro!


----------



## dunk420

Thanks! Was going to bring her to work today but rain!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Well cents it rained all weekend I decided to start putting my hood mirror kit on! It's a bitch to put on so I'm only 8 pcs into it! Will Finnish b 4 this weekend!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> Well cents it rained all weekend I decided to start putting my hood mirror kit on! It's a bitch to put on so I'm only 8 pcs into it! Will Finnish b 4 this weekend!!!!


post up pics homie:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> post up pics homie:biggrin:


NOT MUCH TO POST BUT HERE YA GO!! AN YEA I NO I SHOULDA TOOK THA HOOD OFF TO DO THIS BUT WATS THA FUN N DAT?:tongue:


----------



## dunk420

DIDNT GET N E THING DONE YESTERDAY CUZ ON MY WAY HOME WITH MY 3 YEAR OLD WE SAW THAT THE CITY OF FORT WORTH WAS HAVING A BIG PARTY AT THE PARK RIGHT BY MY CRIB SO ME AND THA OL LADY WENT UP THERE FER THE NIGHT! AND TONIGHT ITS CUT THE GRASS DAY!!! OH WELL I WILL FINNISH SOON ENOUGH!!!

ON ANOTHER NOTE HERE IS A COOL PIC MY HOMIE FROM CALI TOOK WHILE WE WERE AT HIS HIDDEN SMOKEOUT SPOT!! U CAN SEE ALL OF SAN FRAN AND THA BAY!! GOOD TIMES!!!

ALSO FINALY FOUND A PIC WITH A 64 WITH SPOTLIGHTS SO THAT WAS EXCITING SO THAT NOW I CAN PUT MINE ON IN THE "I HOPE" LOCATION!!! 

ANF FINALY A COOL ASS CAR THAT WAS AT THE SHOP BY MY JOB!! CAN U SAY HAUL ASS?????


----------



## ShakeRoks

dunk420 said:


> NOT MUCH TO POST BUT HERE YA GO!! AN YEA I NO I SHOULDA TOOK THA HOOD OFF TO DO THIS BUT WATS THA FUN N DAT?:tongue:


Can't wait to see the finished look! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

ShakeRoks said:


> Can't wait to see the finished look! :thumbsup:


U AN ME BOTH!! IM HAVING A PROB WITH MY SETUP RIGHT NOW! HOPE TO HAVE FIXED B 4 THE GOOD GUYS SHOW THIS EEKEND!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

:drama:


----------



## dunk420

TRUNK WIREING COUGHT FIRE AND I WAS SO PISSED THAT I JUST PARKED IT AND HAVENT TOUCHED IT IN 2 WEEKS!!!! LOOKS LIKE THE PANNELS R OK MINUS SOME SMOKE DAMMAGE AND FEW SCRACHS FROM ME YANKING EVERYTHING OUT ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY N 530 TRAFFIC BUT IT COUDA BEN WORSE!!!! I HAD JUST BOUGHT A FIRE EXT 3 DAYS B 4!!!!!!!! SO AFTER I COOL DOWN A LIL I WILL GET BAK ON THA GRIND!!! JUST LETING THAT HOE SIT FER A SEC!!! FUKN MONEY PIT I TELL YA!!!


----------



## npazzin

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AT LEAST YOUR OK, AN IT DIN'T BURN DOWN COMPLETELY. gonna have to roll with an exstinguisher now


----------



## Emailad4me773

Just thank God you or your family didn't get hurt home boy. These cars come and go:yes:.


----------



## king debo

Emailad4me773 said:


> Just thank God you or your family didn't get hurt home boy. These cars come and go:yes:.


True story


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys! Ya if no fire ext i don't no how it woulda went!!! But as of now o think new cables conectors and good clean out will get it good but I just not motivated to touch it right now!!! The fire ext I wanted to get was the chrome one so I could mount it and it would still look nice but I couldn't find one so I bought this areasol type fire ext fer in-house use! Was only like 15 buks at wall mart is reuseable and werket grate on ele fire! F Y I


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> TRUNK WIREING COUGHT FIRE AND I WAS SO PISSED THAT I JUST PARKED IT AND HAVENT TOUCHED IT IN 2 WEEKS!!!! LOOKS LIKE THE PANNELS R OK MINUS SOME SMOKE DAMMAGE AND FEW SCRACHS FROM ME YANKING EVERYTHING OUT ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY N 530 TRAFFIC BUT IT COUDA BEN WORSE!!!! I HAD JUST BOUGHT A FIRE EXT 3 DAYS B 4!!!!!!!! SO AFTER I COOL DOWN A LIL I WILL GET BAK ON THA GRIND!!! JUST LETING THAT HOE SIT FER A SEC!!! FUKN MONEY PIT I TELL YA!!!


 sorry to hear that chris atleast your okay and the car wasn't a total loss any Idea on what caused It?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Damn homie that sucks, glad everything is ok, fire ext. is a must, My old impala had an electrical fire under the hood I had the fam with me it could have been really ugly if i didnt have it


----------



## 8t4mc

dunk420 said:


> TRUNK WIREING COUGHT FIRE AND I WAS SO PISSED THAT I JUST PARKED IT AND HAVENT TOUCHED IT IN 2 WEEKS!!!! LOOKS LIKE THE PANNELS R OK MINUS SOME SMOKE DAMMAGE AND FEW SCRACHS FROM ME YANKING EVERYTHING OUT ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY N 530 TRAFFIC BUT IT COUDA BEN WORSE!!!! I HAD JUST BOUGHT A FIRE EXT 3 DAYS B 4!!!!!!!! SO AFTER I COOL DOWN A LIL I WILL GET BAK ON THA GRIND!!! JUST LETING THAT HOE SIT FER A SEC!!! FUKN MONEY PIT I TELL YA!!!



ive never been a fan of paneling up a trunk for this reason right here..Glad your ok and your rides not to messed up..Come back stronger homeboy.


----------



## OKJessie

Sorry to hear about the mishap! You'll bounce back just fine homie...keep your head up & I always look at your ride for motivation especially with everything you've been through it!


----------



## vouges17

damn sorry to hear about fire glad you are ok , car shit can be fixed the other can't!


----------



## dunk420

FINALY BOUGHT THE 16 FOOT OF CABLE AND 20 NEW CONECTORS TO FIX MY SETUP!!

NOW I JUST GATA SPEND A FEW HOURS REWIREING IT THEN IM ON DA ROAD AGIN!!!

I HAVE BEEN STARTING IT ALMOST DAILY B/C IM WORKING ON MY OLD TRUCK AND I HAVE TO PULL THE VERT N AN OUT TO MAKE WORK ROOM!!!!

WILL FIX N THE NEXT WEEK R TWO!!!


----------



## dunk420

THANKS FER THA POSITIVE COMMENTS HOMIES!!! THAT CHIT KEEPS ME PUSHING!!!


----------



## Zoom

glad youre bouncing back homie! hope all is well


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> THANKS FER THA POSITIVE COMMENTS HOMIES!!! THAT CHIT KEEPS ME PUSHING!!!


uffin: SUP CHRIS


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> uffin: SUP CHRIS


SAME OL CHIT MAIN! JUST DEW N WAT MY WORKN MAN CHECKS LET ME DO! BUT AFTER BILLS WIFE AND SON THERE ANT ALOTA CHIPS TO STACK:no:


----------



## npazzin

atleast youll know its done right this time!


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> atleast youll know its done right this time!


Amen brotha! Amen! 

For those who don't no not sacuring ur batts down properly is a big no no! 
They will jump round and ground out and as 8t4mc said if ur paneled out u don't even no till the smoke comes!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

dunk420 said:


> Amen brotha! Amen!
> 
> For those who don't no not sacuring ur batts down properly is a big no no!
> They will jump round and ground out and as 8t4mc said if ur paneled out u don't even no till the smoke comes!!!!!!


You didnt secure your batts man?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING CHRIS!*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Still ant touched this slut cept to pull outa tha way!!! Lol poor bitch!!! She drags mufflers every time I pull out cuz I cant lift it right now but fuk it! Gata dew watcha gata do!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Ima rewire my setup tonight round 7 of n e local homies near the east side swing thru and have a beer on me and lend me yo hand!! Lol! But fer reals doe!


----------



## dunk420

GOT HER FIXED!! TOOK 3 BEERS 3 HOURS AND 2 NEW NOIDS ALONG WITH ALL THE RERUN OF WIRE AND CRIMP BUT ITS ALL GOOD NOW! WAS GONA TAKE HER TO WORK BUT DIDNT FINNISH TILL 1030 SO NO TIME TO TEST RUN!!! NEXT IMA CLEAN MY DAYTONS WITH THE SPECIAL 3 STAGE DAYTON CLEANING SYSTEM!!! IMA POLISH MY ADAPTERS AND ALL!!!! STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## dunk420

THANKS TO THA HOMIE NOEL FER COMING BY AND LENDING A HAND!! THANKS NABIOR!! LEME NO WEN U READY TO PUT N WERK ON THAT 64 SS U GOT!!!


----------



## show67

dunk420 said:


> THANKS TO THA HOMIE NOEL FER COMING BY AND LENDING A HAND!! THANKS NABIOR!! LEME NO WEN U READY TO PUT N WERK ON THAT 64 SS U GOT!!!


Is all good cris. Thanks 4 the beer let me now went you need help I am just down the street.......,,


----------



## npazzin

got it fixed just in time for the weekend lol you goin to the toy drive?


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> got it fixed just in time for the weekend lol you goin to the toy drive?


I MIGHT NOW!! WAT DAY AND TIME IS IT?


----------



## dunk420

RIP BRYAN!!!

PUTN N WERK AT THE IMPALA SHOP!!! WAT HE LOVED!

THROW BAK PIC!









WERK DONE!!!


----------



## npazzin

sunday at buffalo wild wings on hulen, dont remember what time


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> sunday at buffalo wild wings on hulen, dont remember what time


SATERDAY NOT GONA WORK!! GOING OUTA TOWN!


----------



## npazzin

thought it was sunday


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Sup wit It chris , Dont get discouraged homie shit happens . It aint the come up Its the come BACK!!:h5:


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> thought it was sunday


Oh chit! Guess I was blazed out wen I read that! Yea Sunday sounds good!!!! I will hit up alex on da time!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

went on a test drive and one of my moters is burnt!! n e body got one layn round fer sale r worst case one i can borrow to go on the toy run??/


----------



## Zoom

sup homie? did you find a motor? if you were closer id let you use one of mines.


----------



## dunk420

Zoom said:


> sup homie? did you find a motor? if you were closer id let you use one of mines.


Yea homie npazzin let me barrow one! Still got a couple bugs to work out but im just Gona set a Hight and ride for the toy drive!!! Not gona b playn wit da switch alot tomara but I will b there!!!


----------



## dunk420

CONGRATS TO MY BOY D-MAYS FER ANOTHER BABY BOY!!


----------



## npazzin

hey bro, i found some them oval washers just need one now, think ima try an find them cylinder links new if i can, started on the rear driver last night should be able to get the rear finnished up with what ive got, gimme a call :run:


----------



## npazzin

thanks again for them parts, MERRY CHRISTMASS!!!


----------



## dunk420

So the air ride frame build begins! One year est finnish time due to lack of cash!!!


----------



## regal ryda

you gettin rid of the juice?


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> you gettin rid of the juice?


Not sure! Eather sell all the hydro chit or i might get a cheap two door and slap it on this frame then hop tha chit outa it! Over a year away so fer now ima roll tha chit outa it!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Keep em and hop the shit out it bro!!


----------



## dunk420

got my bro n law n town today so ima cut outa work early and start on the air ride frame!!! or do wat i can for free till it gets dark!!lol


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> got my bro n law n town today so ima cut outa work early and start on the air ride frame!!! or do wat i can for free till it gets dark!!lol


PICS!!


----------



## dunk420

Didnt get alot done but did go to tores empire and bought me a new chrome moter and got two new noids so now i have wat i need to get tha vert rolling agin! Then i came home got the bumper off the rear section to get it light and mocked it up ware its going! Also drug out the tacoma rear and drug her to her final resting place! Then my brother showed up with his jeep and a center counsol so we had to put that n real quick! So heres sum pix!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Maybe I'm weird or just got the Lolo disease. But I can't wait to finish the one I'm on to start another. Nice frame though and rear end also. I look into one today and Wow I think these fuckers are trying to get me. I spoke to my primo in Oklahoma who ran with estillo firme cc. He said the same thing had happen to his with the axle slipping. He said since I can't get me a Tacoma rear end just to ef up the nuts to the drum and put new seal rings then reinforce it and to b sure to put in rear end oil so that I don't burn the bearings. I'm not sure if it'll work for me but at the moment it beats me having to pay 400 bucks.


----------



## dunk420

I found several yards here n fort worth selling them for 200 buks! If u want a number let me no!!


----------



## dunk420

But the weld is the best way to prevent slip! Wen it sliped out on me my berrings were stil fine just the press fit slipped out!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

dunk420 said:


> View attachment 575441
> 
> 
> RIP BRYAN!!!
> 
> PUTN N WERK AT THE IMPALA SHOP!!! WAT HE LOVED!
> 
> THROW BAK PIC!
> 
> View attachment 575442
> 
> 
> WERK DONE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 575443
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575444
> 
> View attachment 575445


trunk is fuckin nice


----------



## dunk420

6TRAE_DROP said:


> trunk is fuckin nice


Thanks main! Well left work early agin but instead of working on the air ride frame i put my new chrome moter and two new noids on the vert and took her out fer a cruse!! Felt nice being able to play with the switch agin!


Wil put work n on frame soon!


----------



## npazzin

Bump


----------



## Zoom

Cool man ttt


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn that vert looks nice homeboy!


----------



## dunk420

Well ive spent all my cash but i now have a 3 phase 5 hp 30 gallon scrool air commprrssor in my garage! Had to add 220 to the garage then buy a static 3 phase convertor then replace a falty check and pressure gage then convert fittings to air hose style! All n all i won! Got the compressor off craigslist for 275 and it lists for 4800! Ebay had them for 1900 used! Then bought the convertor for 50 buks on e bay! Then paid guy 300 to wire it all up! Had the new pressure gage in stock and just today got my check valve so today finaly got to trst her and hell yea this bitch is bad! Keeps up with my angle grinder full blast all day! Now werk will go faster! Happy!!!


----------



## dunk420

Get em started young! I also bought a new 3 pc set angle grinder str8 grinder and mini str8 grinder!! Now with the new tools and kik ass compressor it on!! My 3 year old getting down on my 64 vert project frame!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Yes!! Start em out young bro. They'll never forget these type of memories.


----------



## Caballo

I like how this ride is "un-complicated." Just smooth, simple, and classic lines. My favorite types.


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys!! Well tore all the og tacoma brackets off my tacoma rear end! Also cut my og rear up so i can rob the brackets off of it! Alot of work and a busted pinky!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

My next build I'll b getting a Tacoma rear end hopefully. I'm gonna keep my og frame and fix all the rust in it and hopefully find me a drop top or maybe even a 62. Looks good though homeboy and watch those fingers man!! Can't do much with busted limbs I know from exp!!


----------



## Hoppn62

i have a toyota rear end in my car i fabricated it and they work well


----------



## dunk420

Put n a few hours this mornen! Got my old rear cut up and ready to go to my job ware i can use tha band saw to make real clean finnish cuts!! Then start the mock up on new toyo rear! 

Also going to blast all the pcs and bolts at the job aswell!!!


----------



## caddyking

Why not do a wishbone since everything is out and off?


----------



## dunk420

caddyking said:


> Why not do a wishbone since everything is out and off?


I HAVE THE WISH BONE ON MY VERT RIGHT NOW AND ITS A PAIN N DA ASS TO ALLIGN AND I THINK ITS A LIL SQUARLEY! MAY B CUZ OF THE WEIGHT THAT I HAVE BUT IT DRIVES A LIL SCARY!! I HAD ANOTHER 64 WITH JUICE AND IT HAD NO REENFORCMENTS AT ALL AND STOCK REAR PAN HARD BAR BANNA BAR AND THAT THING DROVE LIKE A CADDY!!! 80 PLUS MPH ON FREEWAY NO PROB!! MY FULL WRAP FRAME JUST DONT DRIVE LIKE I WANT IT TO!! SO CENTS IM GOING AIR RIDE ON THIS FRAME I WONT NEED THE TRAVEL I NEED WITH JUICE! SO STOCK SUSPENSION COMPONETS IM HOPEING WILL GIVE ME THE RIDE IM LOOKING FOR SO I CAN SMASH THE GAS ON THIS 350 FUEL INJECTED COMUTERIZED MOTER WITH 700R4 TRANNY!!!!

MY ULTIMATE GOAL IS TO GET THIS THING DRIVING LIKE A NEW CAR! THEN GET BAD ASS A/C SYSTEM! THEN NEW CLOTH TOP AND ROLL THIS BEEEEAUTCH DAILY!!!!!! WILL KEEP MY TRIPLE STAMPED DEES BUT ALSO GOING TO GET SOME BIG WHEELS TO ROLL ASWELL!!! 

LOE ROD /LOW RIDE


----------



## npazzin

Bump


----------



## Lolohopper

You have an nice rag but let me say something:

Give your son the next time some eye glases and ear protectors.

He dont know how dangerus this work is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE


----------



## Emailad4me773

Lolohopper said:


> You have an nice rag but let me say something:
> 
> Give your son the next time some eye glases and ear protectors.
> 
> He dont know how dangerus this work is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE




:yes:


----------



## Emailad4me773

dunk420 said:


> I HAVE THE WISH BONE ON MY VERT RIGHT NOW AND ITS A PAIN N DA ASS TO ALLIGN AND I THINK ITS A LIL SQUARLEY! MAY B CUZ OF THE WEIGHT THAT I HAVE BUT IT DRIVES A LIL SCARY!! I HAD ANOTHER 64 WITH JUICE AND IT HAD NO REENFORCMENTS AT ALL AND STOCK REAR PAN HARD BAR BANNA BAR AND THAT THING DROVE LIKE A CADDY!!! 80 PLUS MPH ON FREEWAY NO PROB!! MY FULL WRAP FRAME JUST DONT DRIVE LIKE I WANT IT TO!! SO CENTS IM GOING AIR RIDE ON THIS FRAME I WONT NEED THE TRAVEL I NEED WITH JUICE! SO STOCK SUSPENSION COMPONETS IM HOPEING WILL GIVE ME THE RIDE IM LOOKING FOR SO I CAN SMASH THE GAS ON THIS 350 FUEL INJECTED COMUTERIZED MOTER WITH 700R4 TRANNY!!!!
> 
> MY ULTIMATE GOAL IS TO GET THIS THING DRIVING LIKE A NEW CAR! THEN GET BAD ASS A/C SYSTEM! THEN NEW CLOTH TOP AND ROLL THIS BEEEEAUTCH DAILY!!!!!! WILL KEEP MY TRIPLE STAMPED DEES BUT ALSO GOING TO GET SOME BIG WHEELS TO ROLL ASWELL!!!
> 
> LOE ROD /LOW RIDE





:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Lolohopper said:


> You have an nice rag but let me say something:
> 
> Give your son the next time some eye glases and ear protectors.
> 
> He dont know how dangerus this work is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE


THANKS FER THA CONCERN BUT THAT WAS JUST FER SHOW!! HE REALY WASNT DOING WORK YET JUST PLAYN!! BUT ONCE HE DOES START DOING REAL WORK TRUST ME HE WILL LOOK LIKE OL BOY FROM CHRISMAS STROY WEN HE GOT ALL BUNDLED UP AND ROLLED N THE SNOW!!! LMAO!!!HE BEEN PUTTING N WERK CENTS ONE!! LOL


----------



## dunk420

GOOD TYMES!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

Thas a blessing right there, havin your son an ur hobbie at the same time!


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> Thas a blessing right there, havin your son an ur hobbie at the same time!


A men brother! Well today i got the lower trailing arm mounts cut and ready for final grind b 4 weld! Took longer Tan i expected so will finnish pan hard and
banna bar tomara!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

U got a nice little family homeboy!! There's nothing more important than that, I know. I got three babies and I can't even imagine my life without em. Much respect!!


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> U got a nice little family homeboy!! There's nothing more important than that, I know. I got three babies and I can't even imagine my life without em. Much respect!!


THANKS MAIN!!! HAVING A KID REALY CHANGED MY OUTLOOK ON EVERYTHING!! I HAD MY GLORY DAYS NOW ITS ALL ABOUT MY BOY! WE DO WAT WE CAN TO SHOW THESE KIDS WAT WE NO!!! 

WELL GOT ALL THE OLD IMPALA REAR BRACKETS CUT UP AND READY TO MOCK UP AND WELD!! CHANGED BAD SAW BLADES AND WENT HELA FAST!!!! 

NOW I GATA PUT N SOME TIME ON THE FRAME LINING IT ALL UP AND JIG MEASURING THE MOUNTS N X AND Y AXIS THEN ONCE ITS ALL JIGGED UP AND READY MY WELDER WILL COME SEAL THE DEAL!! THEN OFF TO POWDER COAT THE FRAME AND REAR GO! CENTS IMA DAILY THIS THING NO CHROME UNDIES JUST POWDER COAT SO I CAN POWER WASH AT CAR WASH AND NOT HAVE TO HAND DRY HOLE SUSPENSION!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Heres my parts after cut down and dand blast!!


----------



## regal ryda

do away with the panhard and get a ybar


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> do away with the panhard and get a ybar


With the small travel ima have ima just keep it stock!!


----------



## Hoppn62

if you take from the weld and make a line out to the end and measure from the line and from the center you can build the rear end housing with out the frame the brackets will fit with out the tube in them i cut a housing to get my lower brackets as well


----------



## dunk420

Im not adding any exrta weight so im not going to reenforce the toyo rear! Man your lower trailing arm brackets look real far apart! Did u extend your lowers r something??


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good Chris!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Say Playa! Had a question about the toyo rear end. Does it really matter if it's 4wd? Cause if I'm not mistaken, I think the only big differ would b the front end being that all trucks pull with the rear tires Anyways. I might b wrong though, I've never had to fuck wit one. Reason I ask is cause the truck next door doesn't have a title so I might b able to get the whole thing cheap. I'll end up chopping it up and scraping it to get my cash back.


----------



## Hoppn62

dunk420 said:


> Im not adding any exrta weight so im not going to reenforce the toyo rear! Man your lower trailing arm brackets look real far apart! Did u extend your lowers r something??


no i measured exact with the stock rear end next to it when i was finished it bolted in no problems or binding


----------



## Hoppn62

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Say Playa! Had a question about the toyo rear end. Does it really matter if it's 4wd? Cause if I'm not mistaken, I think the only big differ would b the front end being that all trucks pull with the rear tires Anyways. I might b wrong though, I've never had to fuck wit one. Reason I ask is cause the truck next door doesn't have a title so I might b able to get the whole thing cheap. I'll end up chopping it up and scraping it to get my cash back.


i think they are a little wider and lower geared pluss they have 6 lugs


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Hoppn62 said:


> i think they are a little wider and lower geared pluss they have 6 lugs


Oh OK, I wasn't sure. Guess I'll stay on the hunt or just might keep the og rear end. Thanks homie.


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Oh OK, I wasn't sure. Guess I'll stay on the hunt or just might keep the og rear end. Thanks homie.


200 ALL DAY LONG IN FORT WORTH!!


----------



## dunk420

SOME THO BACKS!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> 200 ALL DAY LONG IN FORT WORTH!!


Lol I just might take up on that bro. Let me keep looking around these lil towns here since I deliver all over the damn place. I might get lucky, That's how I came across another frame for the six foe.


----------



## dunk420

GOT TOMARA OFF SO IMA GET THIS FRAME READY TO WELD UP!!!


----------



## dunk420

well been werking on frame but nutn worth takn pix of!! close to weld but not there yet!! had a bad blue print of the x frame i got online that i was going by!! it cald this one distance 20.5 inches but i was way short if that was a good number so i was trying to measure the frame under my car and i was eye balling 18.5 inches!! well after stoping production till i got good numbers i went to turtles crib and measured a frame he had off the body and it measured 18.6!! prety dam close to wat i got on my frame but a mile off from the blueprint i had!! so noe with good solid numbers i can continue another day!! 

in the mean time i went to southwest classic and bought some convertible weather striping and got a new chrome and steel braid 700r4 trans dip stic from harries hot rod!!! lil by lil i will get this car ware i want it!!!


----------



## dunk420

friday off but my 3 year old son will b home with me so not alot getting done!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> friday off but my 3 year old son will b home with me so not alot getting done!!!


B wit ur son homie! The cars can wait, not r kids.


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> B wit ur son homie! The cars can wait, not r kids.



Thas why not alot getting done! Few more years an he b helpn fo reals doe!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> Thas why not alot getting done! Few more years an he b helpn fo reals doe!!!


Lol, Yep That's what I can't wait for. I got two boys so I might not have to do anything. Lol jk.


----------



## senossc

Oh nice job !!!


----------



## dunk420

got alot done today!!

changed out the old stock leaking trans dip stic and holder with the steel braid boy that mounts on the fire wall! that proved alot harder than i origanaly thought!!


then i put the new door weather striping i bought on! had to go to oriles and get 3m weather stripping glue!! that went smooth!! 

so then i started doing long over due general maintance!!! 

tightened all header bolts 

tighned a real hard to get to trans line that was leaking a lil

tighned every dam bolt on my uppers and lowers that all some how werked lose!!

sprayed wd 40 on my squeaky ass rear joints so now i can rol silent and not all squeaky!!

then toped off the trans fluid now that im sure it wont leak and she shifted nice!!!!


it was a good 4 hours!!!


oh also spent one hour helping a nabior rebuild the carb on his mower so he could mow fer the first time this year!!!

this is a pic beenny aka wickidimage63 sent me of me and my brother josh creaping thrw the gateway park show!!

that beeautch was of the chain!!!


----------



## dunk420

Also for got to mention one of my lower arm shaft end bolt and washer was M.I.a. and by some strange reason I had an extra new chrome bolt and washer end!! Hummmmm!!

Then tighned the Lose starter conection that kept making me think my batt was dead!! Good day indeed!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> Also for got to mention one of my lower arm shaft end bolt and washer was M.I.a. and by some strange reason I had an extra new chrome bolt and washer end!! Hummmmm!!
> 
> Then tighned the Lose starter conection that kept making me think my batt was dead!! Good day indeed!!


Shit I bet that suck b4 u found that bolt?!


----------



## Hoppn62

dunk420 said:


> Also for got to mention one of my lower arm shaft end bolt and washer was M.I.a. and by some strange reason I had an extra new chrome bolt and washer end!! Hummmmm!!
> 
> Then tighned the Lose starter conection that kept making me think my batt was dead!! Good day indeed!!


thats funny one of my bolts and washer on my lower arm shaft was mia as well night befor last


----------



## dunk420

Hoppn62 said:


> thats funny one of my bolts and washer on my lower arm shaft was mia as well night befor last


\



MAYBE WEN WE GET SWITCH HAPPY THEY WERK LOSE!! CUZ I NO FOR A FACT I TIGHENED THE SHIT OUTA ALL MY BOLTS BUT I SHIT U NOT EVERY DAM BOLT ON UPPERS AND LOWWERS HAD LIKE 3 TURNS B 4 RE SUNG!! IMA START CHECKING THEM!! EASY WITH MY BIGG ASS CREASANT WREANCH!!


----------



## SirTomeygun

Locktite? Lol




dunk420 said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE WEN WE GET SWITCH HAPPY THEY WERK LOSE!! CUZ I NO FOR A FACT I TIGHENED THE SHIT OUTA ALL MY BOLTS BUT I SHIT U NOT EVERY DAM BOLT ON UPPERS AND LOWWERS HAD LIKE 3 TURNS B 4 RE SUNG!! IMA START CHECKING THEM!! EASY WITH MY BIGG ASS CREASANT WREANCH!!


----------



## SirTomeygun

What steering box did u put on there? I seen a "500" series for $449 from harmons.. do you like it?


----------



## dunk420

SirTomeygun said:


> What steering box did u put on there? I seen a "500" series for $449 from harmons.. do you like it?


Yea it's nice! I bought the cpp500 kit! Only reason is tho is cuz my old setup was sloppy as he'll!! New shit is on point!!! 

R u suposed to put locktite on arm bolts?


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Shit I bet that suck b4 u found that bolt?!


He'll yea! I was going to just use a old dirty washer but first I checked my "extra" chrome section that has random shit left over from builds and right there brand new washer an chrome bolt still had black tape on it from platers!
I was very happy!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## SirTomeygun

A arm bolts? 





dunk420 said:


> Yea it's nice! I bought the cpp500 kit! Only reason is tho is cuz my old setup was sloppy as he'll!! New shit is on point!!!
> 
> R u suposed to put locktite on arm bolts?


----------



## dunk420

SirTomeygun said:


> A arm bolts?


Yea wen I said all my a arm bolts ( shaft end bolts, arm bar to frame bolts only) were lose u said to use lock tight!! Is that something I should do?? I did use it on my wishbone bolts cuz they kept working lose aswell but if I need to do my a arm bolts aswelll I can!! Makes cents!!!!


----------



## dunk420

well put n a few more hours!! replaced my leaking pass side header gasket and tightened the shit out all the bolts to try and keep it from leaking! 
also put more fluid in my pump cuz a small leak on my block was letting it get low!!! fixed the leak on block!! also scored a set of 14 x 7s that ima powder coat to match my 46 truck so i can have a stock set of white walls and a set of spokes!!


----------



## npazzin

*headers*

Maybe get some of these


----------



## dunk420

Bought this today going to be on the market soon clean title and very solid project!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

npazzin said:


> Maybe get some of these


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

did some werk n da trunk!! fixed a couple small leaks and finnaly got my batt sacured down so I wont have to worry bout them bouncing all around and pinching the cables! we all no wat happens wen that happens!! now I just need to get a respectable paint job and new top then I can start tweaking everything!!! stay tuned! should b a nice show year!!


----------



## dunk420

dunk420 said:


> Bought this today going to be on the market soon clean title and very solid project!!


man I got this car cheap with a clear title so instead of selling it ima start building it b/c it will b a very fast easy build with how solid and complete the car is!!! after I finnish my 46 truck tho!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> man I got this car cheap with a clear title so instead of selling it ima start building it b/c it will b a very fast easy build with how solid and complete the car is!!! after I finnish my 46 truck tho!!!


I'd keep it to homie!! Especially if it's solid and with a clear title.


----------



## dunk420

Spent a few hours cleaning the garage and throwing up sum posters and such!! Whille my son rides the shit outa his bike! His new fav thing!!


----------



## dunk420

im kinda drunk so if my pix suc sorry!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## vouges17

dunk420 said:


> Bought this today going to be on the market soon clean title and very solid project!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

all right ima give this hole painting wheel thing another try!! this tyme ima paint the spokes nips and hub light blue and the dish dark blue!! or should I candy paint the spokes nips an hubs and light blue the dish and have it striped and leafed?? watcha think guys!! got 4 days to complete!! going to start tonight!!!


----------



## vouges17

dunk420 said:


> all right ima give this hole painting wheel thing another try!! this tyme ima paint the spokes nips and hub light blue and the dish dark blue!! or should I candy paint the spokes nips an hubs and light blue the dish and have it striped and leafed?? watcha think guys!! got 4 days to complete!! going to start tonight!!!


that should look good :x:


----------



## KERRBSS

dunk420 said:


>


Are you junkin that frame? Where's the rest of it?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> all right ima give this hole painting wheel thing another try!! this tyme ima paint the spokes nips and hub light blue and the dish dark blue!! or should I candy paint the spokes nips an hubs and light blue the dish and have it striped and leafed?? watcha think guys!! got 4 days to complete!! going to start tonight!!!


I didnt know u could this! I got some gold knockoffs that i want chromed. Is that possible? Go with the candy playa btw, that shits gonna b tight bro!


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> I didnt know u could this! I got some gold knockoffs that i want chromed. Is that possible? Go with the candy playa btw, that shits gonna b tight bro!


YES U CAN CHROME /POWDER COAT R PAINT THEM!! I THINK IMA CANDY THE DISH NIPS AND SPOKES AND LIGHT BLUE AND SLIVER KLEAF THE HUB!!! MAYBE THRO SOME STRIPES ON IT ASWELL!!


----------



## dunk420

SHOULD I MATCH THE NIPS TO HUB R SPOKES?? WILLL B THE SAME AMOUNT OF WORK JUST WANT IT TO LOOK RIGHT!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup wit it chris !! 4 rag lookin good homeboy:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

SAME OL MAIN!!! JUST DOING LIL THINGS HERE AND THERE!!!

HERES A FEW GOOD CAR SHOW PIX WIT ME AN MY BOY!! WAT BETTER PLACE TO HAVE A SNACK OUTA THE SUN??


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

its good having the kids involved in the builds and of the showing of the cars, all three of my kids want Impala's, but they will be starting off with G bodies like I did.


----------



## vouges17

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> its good having the kids involved in the builds and of the showing of the cars, all three of my kids want Impala's, but they will be starting off with G bodies like I did.


x2 my son wants a impala im thinking 4 door or belair for 1st ride unless I find a sweet deal V6 will be installed!


----------



## dunk420

Throw back bump!! 





well my son spent his hole day n the garage testing the balance of my water pump fan and i told him it was ok but he insisted do it rite the first time!!

so while he was working hard at that i finnished his pedal car!!

it was all going perfect till i shot the clear :wow: 

i used the same ppg pastel blue that is going on my vert!!!

then i bought sum rattel can chrome paint to do the bumpers and head and tail lights!!!

well it looked nice over the blue but as soon as i layed first layer of clear it reacted nasty to the ratel can bull shit so started doing funky shit!!

so i finnished best i could and assembled it cuz its just sumtim for him to tear up and if he does decide he likes it alot we can redew it in time!!

but for now its all good and i made a seat out of wood and wraped it in some left over material i hade from the vert int!!

so minus the silver reaction in the paint im prety happy wit it!!! 



















































































































[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Still came out looking nice homie! Also love those pics of ur engine. Did u install a new power steering pump? If so what set up is that and how much did it cost u? I cant decide which route to take.


----------



## dunk420

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Still came out looking nice homie! Also love those pics of ur engine. Did u install a new power steering pump? If so what set up is that and how much did it cost u? I cant decide which route to take.


go with the cpp 500 kit!! best on da market!! that og setup I bought complete already chromed and it had hella slop and leaked so I swaped it out with the cpp 500 kit and its like a new car steering wise now!!!!

kit comes with everything from steering shaft and ends at tie rods!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> go with the cpp 500 kit!! best on da market!! that og setup I bought complete already chromed and it had hella slop and leaked so I swaped it out with the cpp 500 kit and its like a new car steering wise now!!!!
> 
> kit comes with everything from steering shaft and ends at tie rods!!!


Coo thats where I got my brake brackets from! I was always curious about the steering, cause a lot of homies here keep the og one. But again im doing a lot of things to mine already that I still have yet to see done at least here in my city. Ill definitely look into that kit bro!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## npazzin

Nice pic


----------



## DUB562

:thumbsup:


----------



## senossc

Great car


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


>


Luv it chris!


----------



## dunk420

Just ordered my back gangsta glass and frame! Thanks tony fer tha website info! Way easier that finding an og one!!


----------



## dunk420

got the replacement mirror pc for the hood that I broke and some more glue so now I can finnish my mirror kit fer the hood!!!

also got my gangsta glass and frame in but keeping them wrapped up till I get my top instailed!!!


----------



## Hardtop6459

that's a nice rag bro


----------



## npazzin

uffin:


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> uffin:











Got the hood off and cleaned up so now its glue time!!


----------



## dunk420

Hardtop6459 said:


> that's a nice rag bro


Thanks main! Just doing a lil at a time!


----------



## king debo

Still selling it?


----------



## dunk420

king debo said:


> Still selling it?


Na! No buyer so i just stay n tha home im n now and save the ol fassion way


----------



## king debo

I might take her off your hands


----------



## dunk420

king debo said:


> I might take her off your hands


Mighr want to start talking numbers cuz after new blue cloth top with gangsta back glass goes n price goes up!!!! Wont mind keepning her to pass on to kids fo show!


----------



## dunk420

dunk420 said:


> Mighr want to start talking numbers cuz after new blue cloth top with gangsta back glass goes n price goes up!!!! Wont mind keepning her to pass on to kids fo show!












So much better with the hood off!!! Put her back on tomara


----------



## npazzin

let me get that gold hose real off of ya!


----------



## dunk420

Got my 64 vert chassi all welded up to make a super solid Canadian vert frame and got all the og 64 impala brackets transferred and welded on my tacoma rear!! Not sand blast and powder coat!!!


----------



## dunk420

Shout out to my boy ray!! Hes a certified aircraft welder and allways down to help his boy out!!! Thanks ray!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## Hoppn62

nice


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: Looking Good Chris


----------



## npazzin

nice work on the frame! what color you goin with?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys! Well i made cardboard templates to fill n all gaps an get her strong!! Now ive transfered them to some 3/16 and at lunch time at tha job ima bust em out on tha band saw!! Gata work smart not harf


----------



## dunk420

Ended up being unhappy with rear end allingnment so broke all the welds lose started over/ and over/ and over!! Yelp re did it 4 times before i was 100% it was perfect! Got it there tho and got all my templets cut so now my boy ray will bring his big welder over saterday mornen and well seal tha deal!!!! My lil lincon welder only good to tack the big stuff up! The big miller will seal it up and add my 3/16 templates!! Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Got it all welded up!! Now its grind and powder coat time!!?


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

I hsve these sand blssted upers with bushings already pushed out that i need to trade for a set still intact!! Need to make frame a roller!! Also need spendals an knuckles!! Who local got me???


----------



## dunk420




----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

SUP MR 420! Im back bro, had to take care of a few things. Ill b posting sooner than laterz! :thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carlito77

car keeps getting better and better TTT!


----------



## dunk420

carlito77 said:


> car keeps getting better and better TTT!


Thanks main!! Im tryn!!
Just finished my hood mirror kit!! Took long enough lmao!! Lil by lil!!


----------



## dunk420

Low pic!!


----------



## dunk420

Well well


----------



## dunk420

Yea


----------



## dunk420

Still working on air bag frame aswel


----------



## dunk420

Picked up a chrome pan hard bar and chrome banna bar fer air bag frame and these parts were on a certain purple 64 in low rider mag last month!!! Thanks joe! Let me no how u like that y bar


----------



## dunk420

Dewn werk!!


----------



## dunk420

Chrome fer tha haters


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## Lil Razo

Nice Maytag homie lol


----------



## dunk420

Frame is back to a roller now! Picked up 4 brand new dounuts at the wreaking yard fer 5 buks each so now its powder coat time!!! N e body got exp with the toyo rear end swap??? I need the adapter for drive shaft and want to no if yall r using the e brake stuff (I want to keep it) and how if yall got it working!!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Found a place that will blast ur frame and powder coat one of 50 colors for 375!!! Well c how it comes out!!!


----------



## npazzin

glad it worked out, who's doin the powder?


----------



## dunk420

Place in carleton!


----------



## dunk420

Thanks to tha guy's that helpt make this a roller agin! Yall no who yall r!!!


----------



## dunk420

.
Just dropt off my first half payment on my new top and my gangsta back window to chris trim shop here in fort worth!! They say prolly take 2 weeks fer the company to make my color!!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

So i got bout week and a half to remove my old top sand and prime rack and lay down this two stage candy blue paint i bought!! Chrome will take to long and cost to much but the gloss black that tha shop was going to use not good enough so had to find a nice compromise..


Last look with the black rack an white top!!!


----------



## king debo

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Sad that my pack rat desisse will not let me throw this 5 year old top away!!!


----------



## dunk420

So i got all weatherstriping and old top off! All rubber still good but rest is dirty!


----------



## dunk420

Got a lot of cleanen and paint to do back here!!


----------



## dunk420

Picked uo a set of 8 inch chrome cyls to put in the rear!! I think the 12s bak there now will rub my new top an we cant have that! So just to b safe ima run 8s all round!!!


----------



## dunk420

Well its not lowrider shit but i scored a huge all steel table vice fer free frum my job! I got more excited bout tools sometimes more than chrome!! Now i got the dual grinder drill press and vice all on a bench i made outa scrape wood from an old job!! Slowly will be able to do every thing in house!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Now fer sum low low chit!!! Ive been collecting toys!!!! Got a new set of comp bmh cyls frum green ice!! And got sum new coils from a an m custom!! Thanks aureilo!!! So spent the hole day swaping out the 12s fer the 8 s in the rear so they for sure won't rub my new light blue top!! Also did alot of maintenance that id been putting off! And finaly i took my hole rack down to metal and primed her down with 4 coats!!!


----------



## dunk420

The other parts are an og 63 raido cuz tha 63 i got was missing it an a rev tail light wirh trim and quarter emblems!! Stacking parts fer that build!!!



Also had my number one helping with my 10 hour garge boogie saterday!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

All that i gata dew now is wet sand and spray rack! Shop should call n e day wanting car!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Looks great chris ! stay at it homie! TTT baby boy


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

So most of yall no i went thru like 5 chrome shocks due to over lock breaking them! I want shocks trying to help my bouncy ride!!!! well now after droping 160 on new coils she still bounces round outa control!!! So ive been designing a "shock extender" this will give it the extra inches it needs to full lock with out stretching shock and breaking and it will allow u to lay frame with out smashing it!! This took alot of thought and trial and error but i think ive nailed this one!! I got one of my machinest cnc it out as i type!! Pix up asap!


----------



## npazzin

that shock mount sounds cool, what you do with the springs you took out?


----------



## dunk420

npazzin said:


> that shock mount sounds cool, what you do with the springs you took out?


Got a full set of extra colis!! Why u need sum?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

those coils look way to thick for the rear.


----------



## dunk420

8t4mc said:


> those coils look way to thick for the rear.


A an m custom says thay right! I realy dont no!!!


----------



## dunk420

Shock extenders werket! Now i can lock and lay with out damage occurring to my shocks!!! Took a while to get on so no test drive or pix but it werks!!!


----------



## dunk420

Cnc machined aluminum and i blueprint it out! Heavy duty bolts!!


----------



## dunk420

Gives me the extra 3 inchs that. It needs to work but still short enough to lay out!!!


----------



## dunk420

Werket like a champ!! I just hope my ride gets smoother!!


----------



## dunk420

Just grabed another 64 2 door project! Sumwat complete!! Prety rusty!! 1000 obo no title!!!


----------



## dunk420

Got the rack all primed and wet sanded so i could get home yesterday and degrease n spray well the course silver base went on perfect after geting my gun adjusted! But wen i poped the candy blue it was trshed! Wouldnt mix and left vig clumps!! So ima run it up to the paint shop today and get them to make me a new batch!!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

lookin good


----------



## dunk420

Course silver base. 

Candy blueberry 

4 coats a clear!! Not to bad fer just a rak!! Cost 150 in suplies and alota prep!! Im not the best painter so the more i wet sand and degrease an prep it helps hide my novice painter skills!!!! I am getting better every lil project doe!!!!


----------



## dunk420

With out pop!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Had to buy new candy!!! The old stuff was not under warrentee due to me having it in my hot ass garage for a year!!! Fukers


----------



## juangotti

Looks great. Lol at the old paint


----------



## dunk420

I like it!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Wow


----------



## dunk420

Dropt her off to get new top!! 1-2 weeks


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking good potna:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks main!! Also with the shocks in the back my vert drives like a cadi!!! Finaly got the ride smooth!! Might even add shocks up front!! Does n e body do that??


----------



## juangotti

dunk420 said:


> Werket like a champ!! I just hope my ride gets smoother!!


Great idea Chris. The ride is cherry now huh?


----------



## dunk420




----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

dunk420 said:


>


 looks dam good


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys!!! This is a big step for me!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

nice


----------



## dunk420

Thanks main!!!! 


Well yall no i have that soild ass 63 2 door ht in my yard with no drive train but otherwise complete! Well ive been on the hunt and found a 97 chevy van with a fuel injected 350 and a turbo 400 trans! Its got a blown head gasket but still runs good! So i bought the hole van with title for 400 and am giving the van minus drive train to a macanic that i no to pull moter and trans, drive shaft and computer. Then ima buy a gasket set an he will replace gaskets!! So for 600 i get hole drive train with new gaskets and he gets a titled van fer just labor!!!! Everybody wins!!! Drug my trailor to work today to go move van this afternoon!! Prolly take couple weeks to do work


----------



## dunk420

Heres my latest drivetrain snatch!! This one is nice!!! Alot newer than the one in my vert!!!! How can i find info on moter and trans? I have pix of vins cowel door tag moter stickers ect!!! Wat i need??


----------



## dunk420

dunk420 said:


> Heres my latest drivetrain snatch!! This one is nice!!! Alot newer than the one in my vert!!!! How can i find info on moter and trans? I have pix of vins cowel door tag moter stickers ect!!! Wat i need??


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Help


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Yes sir! I see u doing work homeboy! Everything looking real good with ur build bro. I know I've been slacking, I've just had a crazy ass summer this year plus with all the hrs I've been putting in. Anyways looks real good homie and that fuel injected eng is gonna b a nice gas saver. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT

dunk420 said:


> Werket like a champ!! I just hope my ride gets smoother!!



Any pics installed


----------



## 63 VERT

Check out the way they set up the shocks on this one.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

63 VERT said:


> Check out the way they set up the shocks on this one.


:wow: that shit is tight as hell there!


----------



## dunk420

Got her home!!!


----------



## dunk420

Ttt


----------



## npazzin

looks good chris!


----------



## blanco

dunk420 said:


> Ttt


 looks good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420

Lil benifit car show in fort worth today!!!


----------



## Zoom

Lookin good bro


----------



## sickthree

dunk420 said:


> Ttt


That looks real good


----------



## dunk420

Got the power house fer the 63 under construction!! Putting new short block on due to the current block having 150 k on it! Should b ready soon!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Its a 350 vor tech wit 46l30 trans (pretty sure i got tranny name wrong. No ****. ) outa a 97 2500 van!! This means the heavy duty 350 i think!! Right????


----------



## dunk420

Got sum stripes on tha header both sides of the header instrument cluster side flags in hood and trunk...



Thanks palmer.....


----------



## dunk420




----------



## npazzin

Nice


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Thanks guys... just doing a lil at a time to continue to improve my bucket.... still ALOT of work to do but thats most of the fun.......


----------



## vouges17

real nice


----------



## dunk420

Got this coo boy free. Ima candy paint it... bish has head lights and taillights ran of a generator created by the tire and gear combo....to bo cont......


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn homie, things are looking really good on ur page!


----------



## Coca Pearl

dunk420 said:


> Heres my latest drivetrain snatch!! This one is nice!!! Alot newer than the one in my vert!!!! How can i find info on moter and trans? I have pix of vins cowel door tag moter stickers ect!!! Wat i need??


Should have to motor tag on the rad support. Along with with the ape belt diagram. To let you know what size motor you have. But for vans it should be a 5.7 or 6.0, being its a 2500


----------



## dunk420

5.7 with 4630le trans bought brand new short block for it and am rebuilding heads...... another day......


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Sent the 63 to get full paint and body work.. hope it works out. Hate going all n on a shop but i pulled the trigger.....


----------



## dunk420

Heres tha shop.....


----------



## Coca Pearl

Has to be a good shop to deal with if Palmer is dealing with them. But $1500 for a candy paint jump? Has to be a starting price. Hope the pair and body work come out I your looking


----------



## dunk420

Coca Pearl said:


> Has to be a good shop to deal with if Palmer is dealing with them. But $1500 for a candy paint jump? Has to be a starting price. Hope the pair and body work come out I your looking


Yea dude said he wanted to get his work out there so wat betta way than to do a few at cost so peps see wats up... to be continued.....car is super solid so should b a easy build......


----------



## dunk420

Went by the shop today and removed all the drivers side trim... drip rails aswell.. also rear seat an rear door pannels.. going back tomara to do some more..... i love tear downs...


----------



## dunk420




----------



## npazzin

"Get down Charlie brown"


----------



## dunk420

Drip rails were very easy to remove. May be alot harder to put bak on....


----------



## dunk420

all front clip off both front an bak windows out and still soild as fuk........


----------



## npazzin

Sounds like you found a hell of a car to build


----------



## dunk420

Yelp


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Put n some much needed hours in on the vert....

Fixed my hinges to ware theres a stop so it will stay open at shows... also am in the process of fixing my three mirrors that fell off my hood mirror kit.... have to remove all old glue clean and try agin... im half way done... also wen i went cruzing sunday my batts were acting dead even after charge so i new that at least one went bad over the cold spell.... well two went bad so i charged the remaining two and plan on trying to run just 24 volts for a bit and see how she acts. I only go out every now and agin and wen i do go out its for short times so i hope it works,... n e thoughts on a 24 volt setup?? Is it bad for batts or moters? Also saterday i should b picking up my other drive train rebuilt..... also the 46 bomb truck is getting body work as i type... hope to have her soon......


----------



## dunk420

Chilln


----------



## dunk420

Got my new drive train delivered today. Brand new 350 heavy duty 5.7 liter block and heads with all old accsessories put back on for now. Re conected to the 46l30 trans. Got the hole computer ,harness, drive shaft, and vortech air intake setup..... now to clean , paint , and put some cool accessiories on it.... then drop in my 63..... stay tuned,........


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## caddyking

Holy driveshaft batman!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

Why not just do a ls based newer style motor?


----------



## dunk420

KERRBSS said:


> Why not just do a ls based newer style motor?


Cuz i got a hellofa deal on this setup and its bolt right up style. With the ls moters i belive there is alot more mods to be done to bolt it up. But the main 
Reason was the price. Plus this bad boy will have plenty of power... and yea that is the bigest drive shaft ive seen... crasy. Good thig all i need is the yolk


----------



## Emailad4me773

Looking good Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

hey bro, who did the machine work? im lookin to get a block done


----------



## dunk420

Text sent..... 

Scored this bad boy empty tank for 70 bucks now with this as a secendary tank to my 3 phase 30 gallon compressor i should b able to do sone real garage boogie........


----------



## dunk420

Heres my 3 phase 5 horse beast...


----------



## Alabaster

dunk420 said:


> Lil benifit car show in fort worth today!!!


Man, that's NICE. When I first looked at this thread I was impressed with how clean the car was and wondered what you would do to improve on it. Great car. I Love the color and teh pinstriping works, too:thumbsup:.


----------



## sickthree

dunk420 said:


> Text sent.....
> 
> Scored this bad boy empty tank for 70 bucks now with this as a secendary tank to my 3 phase 30 gallon compressor i should b able to do sone real garage boogie........


----------



## dunk420

Havent posted pox of my baby latley.....


----------



## dunk420

More


----------



## dunk420

went and checked on my bomb truck today and after a month no work done looks like another stint in paint prison....went over there today and did some work guess I'll just have to do it myself


----------



## dunk420

First things first.. down to metal......


----------



## dunk420

Put n a few more hours on truck... cab is fully down to metal .....


----------



## dunk420

T


----------



## dunk420

U


----------



## dunk420

Y


----------



## dunk420

Put n a few more hours of sanding. Hope to have in epoxy prime tomara


----------



## dunk420

put in for more hours yesterday should be in about the prime by now couldn't wait any longer to try and get some pics of it after Prime was getting late


----------



## dunk420

And we have primer


----------



## dunk420

Just mocked up my drive train (97' 350 with 4630le trans) to my extra x frame and the trans is allmost a foot longer than the og mount. Wen using this trans do u have to relocate the hole trans mount setup??? Thats proly wat ima do but wana hear wat others have done... wen i switched to the 700r4 all i had to do was get a 80 dolla trans mount cuz it only 4 inchs longer... this 4l30 or wat ever its cald is allmost all the way to tunnel with the moter mounts bolted up!!!!! Lmao. Hope it werks out...


----------



## king debo

Throw some pics up of the motor/trans on the frame..


----------



## dunk420

Here she is.. im just going to cut the mounts away from the frame and relocate them way bak by tunnel. Going to b a short ass trans cross member!!! Lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

are you going to put that under your 64 or are you building something else?


----------



## dunk420

Cadillac Heaven said:


> are you going to put that under your 64 or are you building something else?


Got a solid ass 63 ima put it in. Moneys tight right now tho. Car may be up for sale.


----------



## dunk420

Here she is. Hardly n e rust at all. Clear texas title..


----------



## DUB562

:thumbsup:


----------



## SirTomeygun

Does it run? Or no engine n tranny pm me.the price


----------



## dunk420

Today i got my car detailed at the job...


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

dunk420 said:


> 200 ALL DAY LONG IN FORT WORTH!!


Can u still get these toyo ends for 2bills? If so whats the number thanks for the help Chris.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dont rag the 4 out before I bust out Payback Chris ~!  looking good up in here fam!


----------



## dunk420

Detailed the vert today..........


----------



## reyrey1967

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

T Out cruzn in dallas today. I love fuel injection. Havent started her in weeks and my optima Batt is still hela strong and she fires right up and ready to cruz. No warm up bullshit.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

dunk420 said:


> T Out cruzn in dallas today. I love fuel injection. Havent started her in weeks and my optima Batt is still hela strong and she fires right up and ready to cruz. No warm up bullshit.....


 come scoop me up hahahahah!!


----------



## dunk420

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> come scoop me up hahahahah!!


Shoot yo addy main. I'm in Carrollton now.


----------



## dunk420

TGIF!!! HAVENT DONE SHIT TO ANY OF MY CARS BUT LOOKING AROUND IN HERE GOT ME ICHEN......


----------



## dunk420

MOTER LOOKING OUTA CONTROL MAIN. CANT WAIT TILL YOU FINNISH THAT BAD BOY!!!


----------



## dunk420

ABOVE QUOTE....




STRICTLY MIKE said:


> dont rag the 4 out before I bust out Payback Chris ~!  looking good up in here fam!


----------



## dunk420

Warm up tyme..


----------



## dunk420

Well I finally did something that I wanted to do for a long time relocated my front shocks so now the front is shocked up can't wait to test drive it but the city of Dallas is tearing up my driveway so I can't get it out......


----------



## dunk420




----------



## dunk420




----------



## reyrey1967

Looking GOOD homie.....:nicoderm:


----------



## binky79

How did it affect lock up Chris. What shocks did you use


----------



## dunk420

binky79 said:


> How did it affect lock up Chris. What shocks did you use


didn't affect lock or lay at all but it was a time consuming process to get the bracket welded on just right b/c I oinly have about 2 inchs of travel left over after instail so I had to get it just right so no push or pull on bracket.. had to redo the drivers one time . I just went to autozone and had them pull up pix till I found the one I needed.... sucks tho b/c I cant take her out for a test drive. city of dallas is redoing my ally and wont be able to get cars out of garage for 2 months


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats interesting.


----------



## dunk420

I thought s. I str8 stole the idea from this build... 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...olet-belair-2-door-you-might-call-lowrod.html


----------



## dunk420

I also like how he knoched the rear arch to get more clearance......


----------



## duncun420

Hey guys it's me dunk420. Can't get into my old account. Can anybody help?


----------



## duncun420

I still got the impala but currently tryn to finish my 46 truck


----------



## duncun420




----------



## caddyking

Welcome back bro. you didn't miss anything. LIL still sucks.


----------



## regal ryda

duncun420 said:


>


Let me get that rag


----------



## duncun420

regal ryda said:


> Let me get that rag


WAD UP MIKE. Let me get that deuce:thumbsup:


----------



## duncun420

More work to 46....


----------



## duncun420

Truck is just about done. Can't wait for summer


----------



## Coca Pearl

duncun420 said:


> Truck is just about done. Can't wait for summer


Truck turned out looking good. You need to take it for cruise before summer


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lemme get this foe rag:roflmao:


----------



## duncun420

Wad up main. How that 60 coming? 


Went to the drive in with the fam yesterday....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

duncun420 said:


> Wad up main. How that 60 coming?
> 
> 
> Went to the drive in with the fam yesterday....


 long time no hear bros!! Its coming along I'm at 3rd base about to slide into home plate ! wait until u see it its coming out nice


----------

